# knitting tea party 11 october '12



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 11 October 13

Quarter moon tonight which I should be able to see easily  the nights here have been so clear  and the temperatures quite low although we have not had any in the 30° range. That is still to come. But today is a cloudless sky with mega sunshine  and quite warm in the sun  I may go out and sit on the porch and knit for a while this afternoon.

All this talk of chickpeas  look what I found from onsimplebites.com.

Rustic Chickpea Stew with Apricots and Turnip {slow-cooker recipe}

Serve over whole wheat couscous or a baked brown rice pilaf, and garnish with your choice of chopped parsley or cilantro.
Rustic Chickpea Stew with Apricots & Turnip {slow-cooker recipe}

Serves/Yield: 6 
Make use of the slow-cooker and clear out the pantry with this simple and rustic vegetarian stew. Serve over whole wheat couscous or brown rice pilaf.
Ingredients
19 oz (540ml) can of chickpeas, drained and rinsed 
28 oz can crushed tomatoes or 3 1/2 cups homemade tomato sauce 
1 cup apple juice 
2 tablespoons butter 
1 medium onion, diced 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
1 cup/150g medium diced turnip 
1/2 cup chopped dried apricots (about 12) 
zest of 1 large lemon 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander 
1/2 teaspoon salt

Instructions

Combine all the ingredients in a slow-cooker and stir to combine.

Cover and cook on low setting for 6 hours, or on high for four hours.

Check turnip for tenderness and taste stew for seasoning. Adjust salt if necessary and serve.

Basic Baked Brown Rice Pilaf

Serves/Yield: 8 servings

A reliable method for fluffy rice with great texture.

Ingredients

1 Tablespoon butter
1 teaspoon olive oil
1/2 onion, diced
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon spices of your choice
1 bay leaf
2 cups long grain brown rice
3-1/2 cups water

Instructions
Preheat oven to 375F

Rinse rice in a fine-meshed sieve and drain well.

In the bottom of a French Oven, melt butter and oil together over medium heat.

Add onion and cook for 1 minute.

Add salt, spices and bay leaf to the onion and cook for an additional minute.

Add rice, stir well to combine, and toast together for 2 minutes.

Add the water, and bring to a boil. Stir the rice once, then cover and place in the middle of the oven.

Bake for 40 minutes, then remove from oven, and let sit, covered, for an additional 10 minutes.

Fluff rice with a fork and serve

Notes

Favorite flavor combinations to add to the rice prior to cooking: 1 Tablespoon Garam Masala with 1/4 cup chopped apricots. 1 teaspoon dried thyme, 1/2 teaspoon celery seed, 1 cup chopped celery. 1 teaspoon cumin, 1 cup canned black beans.

That sounds like a filling meal and in my mind is very ww friendly. And I love turnips cooked and raw.

Depression is a funny thing  it always seems to be in the background  and then all of a sudden something triggers it and wow  here comes the bottom of the barrel. It is even worse in the winter when we have grey day and grey day  nonstop. I was a mess last winter. Told heidi I was going to hit the tanning bed on a regular schedule this winter to see if that helps. Sitting in the sun for a while this afternoon should help also.

Heidi is hosting Garys family for thanksgiving this year  the weekend before the real thanksgiving. There will be 40+ here. We are all hoping for a nice day that the children can go outside and play. They are going to kennel the dogs for the weekend  that will give heidi a chance to sweep up the hair and they wont be bothered during the day while everyone is here. Im just thinking of all the good food that is going to be there - think heidi has to provide the meat and potatoes  then everyone else fills in. yum!

Heather and family are evidently going to be here for thanksgiving day  which will be nice. It is to be at Phylliss which is too bad  the children really dont like going there  there is nothing for them to do  and it is always so crowded. We had it here one year and it was great  buffet style  the adults sat around the big table most of the day grazing and talking  the children had plenty to play with. I stay out of it  I will go for dinner and then come home.

A couple of you mentioned that you had rhubarb in the freezer so I thought his recipe might interest you  I think it would be good on so many things  ice cream  waffles  pancakes  French toast  Im sure you can come up with some other ideas.

Ruby Rhubarb Syrup
Yield: almost 5 cups of syrup

Ingredients
6 c. chopped fresh or frozen rhubarb 
1-1/2 c. water 
3 c. sugar 
1/2 c. fresh squeezed lemon juice

Preparation

In a medium saucepan over medium-high heat, bring the rhubarb and water to a boil. Lower the heat to medium-low, cover, and cook the rhubarb until it is tender, about 10 minutes. Stir to break up and release all of its juices.

Set a fine mesh strainer lined with a double layer of cheesecloth over a large bowl. Pour the rhubarb mixture through the strainer to remove the pulp. To get the most rhubarb juice out, pull up the corners of the cheesecloth and gently press on it with a wooden spoon to squeeze out the remaining juice. Measure the strained juice and add enough water to equal 3 cups. Return the liquid to the saucepan over medium-high heat and stir in the sugar. Bring to a boil and cook until the sugar dissolves, about 8 minutes. Remove from the heat, stir in the lemon juice, and let cool. Strain again for the clearest ruby syrup, then pour into a container and refrigerate. Keeps well for up to 1 month.

Source - Adapted from Heartland, by Judith Fertig. (This is so much more than a cookbook. It's a celebration of the Midwest.)
http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/05/03/ruby-rhubarb-syrup-sauce/

The Tigers won last night  yeah  on to the world series.

Just for fun I thought I would throw in that I have a 43% success rate for playing hearts. Rotflmao unfortunately  playing Vegas rules solitaire I unfortunately have only a 7% success rate. Wahhhhhh.

All this talk of chickpeas and humus and couscous  I thought of this recipe that fireball dave gave us way back when  how many of you remember what courgettes are? This is also a ww friendly recipe.

Roasted Vegetable Couscous

Ingredients:

4 red peppers, de-seeded and sliced
2 courgettes, in bite-sized chunks
4 garlic cloves, finely sliced
1 tbsp olive oil, plus extra for drizzling
1/2 tsp sugar
6 tomatoes, quartered
1 mild red chili, de-seeded and finely sliced
8 oz (225g) couscous
8 fl oz (225 ml) vegetable stock
14 oz (400g) can chickpeas, rinsed and drained
2 oz (60g) cream cheese
small bunch parsley, chopped

Method:
Preheat oven to 400degF/200degC/Regulo 6

Put the red peppers and courgettes in an oven-proof dish with the garlic, drizzle with olive oil and season with a little salt and black pepper. Roast in the oven for 20 mins.

Add the tomatoes and sliced chili, sprinkle the sugar over and roast for a further 20 mins, until the tomatoes and peppers are cooked and the juices are running.

Meanwhile, in a heat-proof bowl stir together the couscous and chickpeas and add the stock. Cover the bowl and leave to stand for 10 minutes before fluffing up with a fork, you may need to add a little more boiling water.

Remove the vegetables from the oven and stir in the cheese. Divide the couscous between 4 plates, top with the roasted vegetables and finish with chopped parsley and a drizzle of olive oil.

Dave/ktp

And that I think gives me a good place to say welcome to the knitting tea party and hope this week finds everyone on the mend and well blessed.

sam


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Sam,
You have to get a daylight treatment machine. You are describing SAD , Season Affecting Disorder. It is a treatable disorder and it really helps when you follow the Dr's orders to sit in front of it every day for a certain time limit. Hope you beat the depression soon.


----------



## dollyclaire

Love the recipes Sam, will need to try them. 
Have you thought about getting a S.A.D. Light for the winter months. My friend in Norway uses them even when she was back here in the 
Uk . I have one and I find it really good on a dark dreary day plus the brightness of the light is excellent for knitting, sewing reading etc. they are supposed to help those prone to depression in the winter months something to do with the light hitting the retina and the back of the eyes. You are supposed to face the light to get the benefit of them.
Well I am off to bed now as it has been a busy day with a visit to the dreaded dentist and some food shopping. My latest visitor is here, a cat called Mia, she is tucked up in the guest bedroom with a clothes bin over the doorway so that Pippie the dog can not get in to her.
Good night/morning to everyone


----------



## Patches39

Sam, all receipts, look so good will be trying them, can't believe Iam on page one


----------



## Lurker 2

For once that is a bunch of recipes I will be looking to try- I seem to eat a very eccentric diet And an awful lot of American ingredients we just don't see- and I am neither fully vegetarian, nor an eater of red meat- so often things fall through cracks in my larder! Sorry the black dog of depression has been hitting, it is hard when it is a struggle to get out of bed to face the day. Also of course there is the opposition of seasons- we for instance have asparagus coming in to the shops right now- root vegetables are sky rocketing, and the first strawberries are coming from Australia. Our next holiday will be our Labour Day on the 28th October- the time traditionally when you are supposed to have your tomatoes planted- I am glad mine are not in the ground just yet- the winds are so fierce today.


----------



## iamsam

daylilydawn - how good of you to offer the suggestion - I am hoping laying in the tanning bed will do the same thing - kind of kill two birds with one stone sort of think - work on the depression and get rid of the winter white skin. lol

we are also mighty glad you stopped in for a cuppa - hoping you had a good time and will be back very soon - there is always plenty of hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you for sure.

sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> Sam,
> You have to get a daylight treatment machine. You are describing SAD , Season Affecting Disorder. It is a treatable disorder and it really helps when you follow the Dr's orders to sit in front of it every day for a certain time limit. Hope you beat the depression soon.


----------



## iamsam

i'm sorry myfanwy - I will tuck that information away and try to be more careful in my choice of recipes. I try to give a broad range of recipes but I know I fall short for those of you that are vegetarians and so forth. i'm glad you mentioned it - it will be fun looking for recipes that you find easy to have the ingredients for. skinnygirl is a website with a lot of vegan and vegetarian recipes on it. I will have to see what she has.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> For once that is a bunch of recipes I will be looking to try- I seem to eat a very eccentric diet And an awful lot of American ingredients we just don't see- and I am neither fully vegetarian, nor an eater of red meat- so often things fall through cracks in my larder! Sorry the black dog of depression has been hitting, it is hard when it is a struggle to get out of bed to face the day. Also of course there is the opposition of seasons- we for instance have asparagus coming in to the shops right now- root vegetables are sky rocketing, and the first strawberries are coming from Australia. Our next holiday will be our Labour Day on the 28th October- the time traditionally when you are supposed to have your tomatoes planted- I am glad mine are not in the ground just yet- the winds are so fierce today.


----------



## siouxann

Great recipes Sam! 
Today is cold and it has rained ALL day long. My daughter is walking in the Susan G. Komen 60 mile Walk for the Cure this weekend and has been in an often drenching rain since we got her to the starting point at 5:30 this morning. I am so proud of her for what she's doing! !
On the downside, with all the rain my gutter on one side of my home has come down and I have a leak in my LR ceiling. Now is better than in deepest winter I guess.
I am happy to be with you all at the tea table.


----------



## Sorlenna

I never did find any rhubarb!

The new TP snuck up on me--and I'm off to get my bread going here in a minute, thinking of making those oatmeal/whole wheat rolls as they are yummy. I'm really getting hungry!

I think I've found a pattern draft to work on--another hat!


----------



## KateB

Hi Sam, thanks for the recipes, they're sounding good as usual. I've never eaten a vegetarian stew before, but I think I would like that one, I like everything in it, must give it a go. 
I hope your mood lifts this week and I agree with the others that one of the lamps to treat SAD might be a good investment for you.
DH is in the process of renewing the wooden flooring in the office this week so everything in the house is a bit chaotic with various bits of furniture in all the wrong places! I must admit that not being terribly " hoosy" (house proud) ....this infernal machine keeps insisting I mean hoody - I don't!!....... I'm using it as an excuse to do as little housework as I can get away with:  :lol: 
Almost 11pm here, so it's time for me to hit the hay. Night all, see you in the morning.


----------



## Designer1234

*Hi everyone - especially those who so kindly contributed to the flood relief here in Calgary*.

Please check out the download which is a copy of the letter from the 
Municipal District of Big Horn, here in Alberta (town of Exshaw and surrounding area)

Once again I thank you all for your support. Shirley


----------



## siouxann

Sam, you sound like me when the short days of winter hit. This year I plan to get one of those lights for people with S.A.D. as the "blue meanies"
get me every winter.


----------



## Railyn

I too suffer from S.A.D. so am careful to keep enough lights burning, I know it runs the electric bill up, and I have my favorite chair by a window so I get as much light as I can from outside. I can't use a tanning bed because of skin cancer and would like to reminds you of that too. The recipes sound good. Will have to try some. We have major food allergies here so have to be careful what we eat. I have been onKTP a few months now and I can't say how much I enjoy it. I have trouble walking and DH is a very quiet person so I get my dose of talking with KTP. Great fun. Thanks one and all.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i'm sorry myfanwy - I will tuck that information away and try to be more careful in my choice of recipes. I try to give a broad range of recipes but I know I fall short for those of you that are vegetarians and so forth. i'm glad you mentioned it - it will be fun looking for recipes that you find easy to have the ingredients for. skinnygirl is a website with a lot of vegan and vegetarian recipes on it. I will have to see what she has.
> 
> sam


Sam! you can't expect to keep eccentric me happy- and forget all in the northern hemisphere! but thanks for the thought! I am just a bit out of sorts today- finding it irritating that no-one has told me how Fale's birthday went- and yet I am not prepared to make a move myself-I just managed to get the compost bucket emptied and soaking- so that is one task done that I have been putting off. Nearly caught up with the washing up, and got my third skirt stitched, so I must count those small steps in the right direction! The next highlight of my day will be checking the mail- a card came yesterday from the US- so probably there will be nothing today- it is a sad fact that email empties the letter box- I so enjoy letters with interesting stamps! But need to reply more conscientiously!


----------



## TNS

DaylilyDawn said:


> Sam,
> You have to get a daylight treatment machine. You are describing SAD , Season Affecting Disorder. It is a treatable disorder and it really helps when you follow the Dr's orders to sit in front of it every day for a certain time limit. Hope you beat the depression soon.


I was just going to post almost the same comments about SAD. It seems to affect a lot of people, and many but not all respond to this treatment. I'd be very wary of the sunbed though, if you really meant it. Not a good idea because of skin cancer risks. Or you can try what the Chinese are doing- laughing classes every morning, which apparently work even when you are not really laughing just pretending to!
Just been sat upon by a soaking wet cat, so it really is raining cats and dogs here (blowing a F8 hooley too, we're in for a stormy night and it's getting colder too; must be winter coming)


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> I was just going to post almost the same comments about SAD. It seems to affect a lot of people, and many but not all respond to this treatment. I'd be very wary of the sunbed though, if you really meant it. Not a good idea because of skin cancer risks. Or you can try what the Chinese are doing- laughing classes every morning, which apparently work even when you are not really laughing just pretending to!
> Just been sat upon by a soaking wet cat, so it really is raining cats and dogs here (blowing a F8 hooley too, we're in for a stormy night and it's getting colder too; must be winter coming)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Tuck up safe and warm! At least the cat loves you, if not the getting wet!


----------



## angelam

Made it on page 1!!!!! Thanks for starting off another weeks Tea Party Sam. This weeks recipes look good and several I will try. Bed time here - it's 11.30pm so I'm off. Wishing all with health problems a better week next week, Happy Thanksgiving to the Canadians and love to all. Night night x


----------



## angelam

No I didn't - it's already page 2, Darn!!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Tuck up safe and warm! At least the cat loves you, if not the getting wet!


I am, thanks Julie - just gone to bed, closed the shutters on the windows and got a newly dry cat sitting with me purring gently. And an add for lots of pretty Asian ladies!? :shock: :roll: what next? Sleep tight everyone whose bed time is nigh


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> I am, thanks Julie - just gone to bed, closed the shutters on the windows and got a newly dry cat sitting with me purring gently. And an add for lots of pretty Asian ladies!? :shock: :roll: what next? Sleep tight everyone whose bed time is nigh


Does the cat travel with you, when you go to the mainland?


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Sam from wet and windy Surrey. Thanks for the vegan recipes, I shall have to give them a try.
With regard to the depression, my doctor has told me to make sure I get out of doors every day for at least 20 mins, something to do with the light affecting the eyes and helping the brain. If the weather is really horrible I sit by an open window. It does seem to help. Worth a try anyway.
I have been sewing leaves together today - a way of using up some of my stash and I think it is going to turn into a waistcoat.
I'm off to bed now and have my flu jab in the morning.
Hope everyone hasa good week end. Night night
Here's another photo from Ally Pally.....


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Does the cat travel with you, when you go to the mainland?


No, we either get someone in to feed them (two brothers) or leave them with an automatic feeder and cat flap access to the house and garden if for a short time. This summer DH was dropping into Guernsey every week on his way to / from work in various places. Usually we take them to Alderney but this time we didn't stay long so left them here. They settle immediately we arrive but hate the journey. And catteries have been a total disaster so I prefer to leave them in familiar surroundings even if we are not with them.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam from wet and windy Surrey. Thanks for the vegan recipes, I shall have to give them a try.
> With regard to the depression, my doctor has told me to make sure I get out of doors every day for at least 20 mins, something to do with the light affecting the eyes and helping the brain. If the weather is really horrible I sit by an open window. It does seem to help. Worth a try anyway.
> I have been sewing leaves together today - a way of using up some of my stash and I think it is going to turn into a waistcoat.
> I'm off to bed now and have my flu jab in the morning.
> Hope everyone hasa good week end. Night night
> Here's another photo from Ally Pally.....


That wingspan looks so beautiful- Sleep tight!


----------



## Sorlenna

The bread dough is rising, and I'm looking forward to having fresh bread tonight (maybe an extra with honey for dessert). 

I find that sitting in the sun helps, too. I try to just take a few minutes each afternoon in the winter and "bask" a bit if I can. In winter, the sun comes through the front of the house in the early afternoon.

My allergies continue, and I'm really tired of them. The honey helps, though, and it tastes great besides. So I shall continue eating it and I know in a few days the sneezing and itchy eyes will improve.

The pattern I'm looking at seems fairly simple but has dropped stitches, so it might be interesting. I'll see how it goes!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> No, we either get someone in to feed them (two brothers) or leave them with an automatic feeder and cat flap access to the house and garden if for a short time. This summer DH was dropping into Guernsey every week on his way to / from work in various places. Usually we take them to Alderney but this time we didn't stay long so left them here. They settle immediately we arrive but hate the journey. And catteries have been a total disaster so I prefer to leave them in familiar surroundings even if we are not with them.


I had a tortoise shell that I was able to take hitch hiking- (under fierce and constant protest) when I walked the Routeburn track that took me about 3-4 days- she bolted up a chimney, although she would come down to eat when no-one was around- I moved so many times with that cat, and always she stayed with me- was so sad eventually when her kidneys gave out and the kindest thing was to have her put to sleep...


----------



## Designer1234

TNS said:


> I was just going to post almost the same comments about SAD. It seems to affect a lot of people, and many but not all respond to this treatment. I'd be very wary of the sunbed though, if you really meant it. Not a good idea because of skin cancer risks.winter coming)


*Regarding Tanning Beds* When I went to the surgeon for the cancer on my face the first thing he asked me - were you using a Tanning bed. I said no -- he said - good, if people stopped using them half of my business would be gone" He asked me if anyone in my family used them -- I told him my daughter did even though we were dead against them. He stopped what he was doing (working on my face) and went and got me some information about tanning beds and cancer. Please Sam, think again about using one.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great picture of you two! You must have recently had more purple added; LOVE IT! I think part of my slump lately has been that I haven't been able to get outside....only way to exit house is down quite a number of steps and of course I'm not suppose to be doing steps right now....(see I do follow doctors orders most of the time....LOL) 


PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam from wet and windy Surrey. Thanks for the vegan recipes, I shall have to give them a try.
> With regard to the depression, my doctor has told me to make sure I get out of doors every day for at least 20 mins, something to do with the light affecting the eyes and helping the brain. If the weather is really horrible I sit by an open window. It does seem to help. Worth a try anyway.
> I have been sewing leaves together today - a way of using up some of my stash and I think it is going to turn into a waistcoat.
> I'm off to bed now and have my flu jab in the morning.
> Hope everyone hasa good week end. Night night
> Here's another photo from Ally Pally.....


----------



## jknappva

DaylilyDawn said:


> Sam,
> You have to get a daylight treatment machine. You are describing SAD , Season Affecting Disorder. It is a treatable disorder and it really helps when you follow the Dr's orders to sit in front of it every day for a certain time limit. Hope you beat the depression soon.


Glad you decided to visit with us...welcome. Hope you come back often. Sam always has a chair for you at his expanding table and your choice of beverage. Are you working on anything special? We love to see everyone's handiwork!
JuneK


----------



## scotslass

Hi everyone. Wonderful recipes as usual Sam
Do you take extra Vitamin D in the winter months? My boss has to take more because she gets the 'winter blues' and it affects her miserably... Just a thought
I have 2 teenagers dealing with depression, one is a nephew come to live here from Arizona, trying to get him situated with new Docs and such ... 

Getting into the wintery feeling here too. We kinda went from 90 to 60 practically overnight .. I do exagerate but only a little LOL Lots of rain, due for more tomorrow then stay in the 50's the rest of the week. 
I don't have the kids for Thanksgiving this year, just me n the dog, Oh well, a quiet day for me I guess
Take care all

Marion


----------



## flyty1n

Regarding tanning beds, I echo what has already been said about their dangers. Our enterologists say there is much scientific evidence that not only does one get skin cancers, but there is also increased colon, GI type cancer now believed to be linked to tanning beds as well. My doc insisted I get grow lights..have them over my working are in my flytying room and also some in the overhead lights in my kitchen.. they seem to help much. Also have been instructed to be sure and get at least 2000 units of vit D3 a day..either 20 minutes outside in decent weather, or by taking the oral form which is so cheap in your nearest Walmart or such. I hope it works as well for you as it does for me. 
I love the KAL and you for your kind and constant work, Sam, so kindly take care of yourself. Has anyone heard anything more from Charlotte or Marianne? Best wishes and kind thoughts to all who are depressed or hurting.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> *Hi everyone - especially those who so kindly contributed to the flood relief here in Calgary*.
> 
> Please check out the download which is a copy of the letter from the
> Municipal District of Big Horn, here in Alberta (town of Exshaw and surrounding area)
> 
> Once again I thank you all for your support. Shirley


Well, darn!! My Word program won't open it. I'm glad we had the opportunity to help.
How are you this evening, Shirley?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> I too suffer from S.A.D. so am careful to keep enough lights burning, I know it runs the electric bill up, and I have my favorite chair by a window so I get as much light as I can from outside. I can't use a tanning bed because of skin cancer and would like to reminds you of that too. The recipes sound good. Will have to try some. We have major food allergies here so have to be careful what we eat. I have been onKTP a few months now and I can't say how much I enjoy it. I have trouble walking and DH is a very quiet person so I get my dose of talking with KTP. Great fun. Thanks one and all.


I don't go out a lot so the KTP is my window on the world. And I love hearing what my KTP sisters and Bros Sam and Aran are up to.
We would have to look long and hard to find a nicer,more compassionate bunch.
junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Tuck up safe and warm! At least the cat loves you, if not the getting wet!


He was probably trying to get warm on your nice, dry lap!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam from wet and windy Surrey. Thanks for the vegan recipes, I shall have to give them a try.
> With regard to the depression, my doctor has told me to make sure I get out of doors every day for at least 20 mins, something to do with the light affecting the eyes and helping the brain. If the weather is really horrible I sit by an open window. It does seem to help. Worth a try anyway.
> I have been sewing leaves together today - a way of using up some of my stash and I think it is going to turn into a waistcoat.
> I'm off to bed now and have my flu jab in the morning.
> Hope everyone hasa good week end. Night night
> Here's another photo from Ally Pally.....


What a lovely picture of two lovely ladies...didn't have to tell us who was who...We KNOW who always wears purple!!!
Have a good night.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

scotslass said:


> Hi everyone. Wonderful recipes as usual Sam
> Do you take extra Vitamin D in the winter months? My boss has to take more because she gets the 'winter blues' and it affects her miserably... Just a thought
> I have 2 teenagers dealing with depression, one is a nephew come to live here from Arizona, trying to get him situated with new Docs and such ...
> 
> Getting into the wintery feeling here too. We kinda went from 90 to 60 practically overnight .. I do exagerate but only a little LOL Lots of rain, due for more tomorrow then stay in the 50's the rest of the week.
> I don't have the kids for Thanksgiving this year, just me n the dog, Oh well, a quiet day for me I guess
> Take care all
> 
> Marion


A couple of years ago, my blood work showed too little Vit. D so the dr. told me to take 1,000 units a day. I understand most people in the US just don't get enough sun to give us the amount of Vit. D we need.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to knit a bit...will check back later. Play nice


----------



## pacer

Gwen...so glad that you follow most of the doctor's orders.

Shirley...glad you got a letter so quickly. Gifts must have been more than appreciated. I haven't been able to open the letter yet. Have to try on the main computer this weekend. 

Sam...save some money and avoid those tanning beds. Go for the open curtains on the sunny days and the vitamin D. My doctor put me on it a few years ago and it made a huge difference. She says that those of us who live in the north need at least 2000 MG a day. 

Julie...wishing Fale a happy birthday no matter where he is at. Wishing a warm and happy day to you as well. So loved the birds of paradise posted earlier this week. 

Bought some linen today to knit with. I want to try a cloth with it as I have been reading that Linen does not retain the bacteria that cotton does and it is not suppose to get a bad odor so time to play around with that idea. Time to get to bed as I am going into work very early in the morning so I can get off by noon. 

Take care everyone. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> Shirley...glad you got a letter so quickly. Gifts must have been more than appreciated. I haven't been able to open the letter yet. Have to try on the main computer this weekend.
> 
> .


Mary & June - I will see if I can open it and copy it here.

*Here it is without the crest of the Municipal District*.

Municipal District of Bighorn No.8
No.2 Heart Mountain Drive, P.O. Box 310, Exshaw, Alberta T0L 2C0

Website: www.mdbighorn.ca

Friday, October 11, 2013

Dear Shirley:	
I want to write and say thank you for the wonderful donation of knitted items that you organized for the people of Exshaw and the greater MD. On behalf of my community we are very grateful to all the members of the Knitting Paradise International Knitting and Crochet Forum.

When the flood waters hit in June, many families were devastated throughout our municipal boundaries. We have five hamlets within the MD plus many living in remote ranchlands. No one was unaffected by this flood and as the weather turns bad, I know many are going to appreciate the warmth they will find in these donated items.

Again, thank you so much for coming along side our community, and meeting our needs.

Yours faithfully,

Josephine Dick
Flood Recovery Coordinator
MD of Bighorn
PH: 403-673-3611 ext 245
Cell: 403-493-1752

I will have to see if I can figure why the download is not opening -- anyway - at least I copied the letter on to a 
text edit page and copied it and it worked.


----------



## siouxann

What a nice letter! They are certainly appreciative of the help they received.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

jknappva said:


> Glad you decided to visit with us...welcome. Hope you come back often. Sam always has a chair for you at his expanding table and your choice of beverage. Are you working on anything special? We love to see everyone's handiwork!
> JuneK


Hi JuneK,
I will be back next time. I have been too busy to stop in before. I am working on two baby blankets for my youngest son's friend who is expecting twin boys in Dec. Had to make sure the Mama wasn't going to dress them in identical outfits because I wasn't going to make identical blankets. Too Boring. Then I had issues with the pattern I chose and had to start over a couple of times. I finally got the first one finished and now I am on the 2nd one and ran into a problem where I had to rip back about 10 rows due to a row I had knitted on the wrong side. I will be extremely busy in the next few weeks since I have several sets of gloves and mittens, a slouchy hat and scarf to knit for my grandson, daughter, and daughter-in-law. I have posted a picture of some of my work in the Pictures thread. Gloves I made using a circular needle.


----------



## darowil

Thanks Sam will add the first chick pea recipe to my folder- where Fireball Daves already is- and maybe even have it for the this week.


Depression is a funny thing  it always seems to be in the background  and then all of a sudden something triggers it and wow  here comes the bottom of the barrel. It is even worse in the winter when we have grey day and grey day  nonstop. I was a mess last winter. Told heidi I was going to hit the tanning bed on a regular schedule this winter to see if that helps. Sitting in the sun for a while this afternoon should help also.
Maybe MAryanne will settle down now iwth summeer on the way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you for those great recipes Sam. Can't wait to try the apricot/turnip/chickpea stew.

Met my best friend for dinner and I haven't seen her so happy for a long time. She has an interview on Tuesday for a good paying job, only part time, B U T better than working as a temp. She has also started dating, first time since her divorce several years ago and I think she is in love. I haven't seen her so happy in a long time. I was so happy for her I could have burst into tears at any moment.


----------



## Designer1234

siouxann said:


> What a nice letter! They are certainly appreciative of the help they received.


they were so nice to work with-- and so appreciative from the first day I talked to them. They were really hit hard and not much publicity for them. I am so glad I saw a bit about their situation in the paper about the flood and wrote it down. Lots of aid going to the bigger places. this is a lovely area nestled in the rockies and there were four completely new creeks started in the flood which went right through the town and carried everything down across the highway. They are dried creek beds now and are still working on the highway - so sad.


----------



## nicho

Hello from Denise in Sydney where we are in for another very hot weekend. At least the horror day predicted for Thursday did not eventuate. Instead of the predicted 39C (102F) and very high winds we reached 37C (98.6F) with no winds until the southerly blew through around midnight cooling things down by 10 degrees in just 30 minutes. Tomorrow could be just as hot so I am not planning on doing anything energetic. DH will be happy in front of TV watching an all day motor race at Bathurst, so I'll be content to sit and knit. I am knitting hats/beanies for the local version of the Hats for Hope Initiative and ignoring the adult UFO's that really should be finished.

Shirley, I loved your story in last week's TP of your visit to the silk factory and your 'adventure" in the ladies room. Hilarious! I too have memories of some funny loo stories from my travels in Europe that I am sure many of you share. And I loved the photos of the Rockies. Were they taken on the road between Calgary and Banff? Hope we get those brilliant blue skies next year when we are there! I'm hoping there will still be some snow on the mountains. Is that likely in mid-summer? Not to worry. It is going to be beautiful no matter snow on mountains or not.

This week's photos are of our favourite beaches on the north side of Sydney close to where we live. Everyone has heard of Bondi which is to the east of the city. I don't think it is as pretty as the northern beaches but it is popular because it is so close to the CBD. But we prefer the northern beaches where there are more trees close to the beaches, seems a more natural and peaceful landscape to me. Have a good day everyone. Hugs to all from Denise


----------



## scotslass

Angora1 said:


> Thank you for those great recipes Sam. Can't wait to try the apricot/turnip/chickpea stew.
> 
> Met my best friend for dinner and I haven't seen her so happy for a long time. She has an interview on Tuesday for a good paying job, only part time, B U T better than working as a temp. She has also started dating, first time since her divorce several years ago and I think she is in love. I haven't seen her so happy in a long time. I was so happy for her I could have burst into tears at any moment.


AWWW that made me almost tear up too. It's so nice when things turn around for the better ... Good luck to your friend


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> i'm sorry myfanwy - I will tuck that information away and try to be more careful in my choice of recipes. I try to give a broad range of recipes but I know I fall short for those of you that are vegetarians and so forth. i'm glad you mentioned it - it will be fun looking for recipes that you find easy to have the ingredients for. skinnygirl is a website with a lot of vegan and vegetarian recipes on it. I will have to see what she has.
> 
> sam


I think you have given a lot of recipes that have been good for vegetarians and others that can be adapted. Like tonight I had the Funghi pizza with prosciutto but had it without the prosciuto and had calamatta olives in its place. I read the recipes on here and get inspiration, like with my cookbooks. :thumbup: So I might not make something immediately but the ideas are there and serve to inspire me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann said:


> Great recipes Sam!
> Today is cold and it has rained ALL day long. My daughter is walking in the Susan G. Komen 60 mile Walk for the Cure this weekend and has been in an often drenching rain since we got her to the starting point at 5:30 this morning. I am so proud of her for what she's doing! !
> On the downside, with all the rain my gutter on one side of my home has come down and I have a leak in my LR ceiling. Now is better than in deepest winter I guess.
> I am happy to be with you all at the tea table.


Oh no, rain and a leak. Hope you can get it fixed soon. How lovely of your daughter and she is quite committed to do this in the rain.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> With regard to the depression, my doctor has told me to make sure I get out of doors every day for at least 20 mins, something to do with the light affecting the eyes and helping the brain. If the weather is really horrible I sit by an open window. It does seem to help. Worth a try anyway.
> I


Thisis being emphasised more here now- for Vitmin D defiency. We have got so good at covering ourselves fromthe sun that we aren't producing enough Vitamin D. ANd 20 minutes is ewhat we are told we need to have. Wonder if for SAD weaaring sunglasses diminishes the impact?
I remember when we lived in London I told David that Maryanne had real problems in the winter and we needed to do something about next winter. He was very skeptical it must be said.But we returned to Adelaide before the next winter so that wasn't an issue. But wonder if she is worse here during winter- and her glasses are transitional so always darken when she is outside. But we are also being told we must wear sunglasses to avoid sun damage to our eyes.


----------



## scotslass

Awesome pics nicho ... Right now I wish I was there


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 11 October 13
> 
> Quarter moon tonight which I should be able to see easily  the nights here have been so clear  and the temperatures quite low although we have not had any in the 30° range. That is still to come. But today is a cloudless sky with mega sunshine  and quite warm in the sun  I may go out and sit on the porch and knit for a while this afternoon.
> 
> All this talk of chickpeas  look what I found from onsimplebites.com.
> 
> The sky clear again here tonight love it when I can see the moon and stars.
> 
> I used to have thanksgiving every year now the kids go to their in laws.
> 
> The receipts sound amazing. I have has a stew similar to the chick pea one. and the vegetable Couscous I know I've had that.
> I think I 'll make the rhubarb syrup with the rhubarb I have in the freezer.
> 
> Yeah!!!! for the tigers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn

Thank you for the beautiful beach pictures. I so miss a beautiful beach. Have fun knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I never did find any rhubarb!
> 
> The new TP snuck up on me--and I'm off to get my bread going here in a minute, thinking of making those oatmeal/whole wheat rolls as they are yummy. I'm really getting hungry!
> 
> I think I've found a pattern draft to work on--another hat!


It snook up on me too this week. Forgot it was friday even though I knew it when I got up this morning.

I got some photos today when I went to get Jamie will post tomorrow.


----------



## Designer1234

nicho said:


> And I loved the photos of the Rockies. Were they taken on the road between Calgary and Banff? Hope we get those brilliant blue skies next year when we are there! I'm hoping there will still be some snow on the mountains. Is that likely in mid-summer? Not to worry. It is going to be beautiful no matter snow on mountains or not.
> 
> This week's photos are of our favourite beaches on the north side of Sydney close to where we live.[quote/]
> 
> First of all in mid summer there is very little snow left, depending on the weather. However the Rockies are still very beautiful. Yes, all the pictures I showed were taken while I was in the car. I got an inexpensive canon camera which takes one second pictures and I am getting some great pictures with it> I hope you have good weather. Make sure you book a hotel ahead of time if you are going to be there in July. Are you going to Jasper as well? It is a beautiful drive but the town is quite small. I would plan on taking a drive from Banff to Lake Louise, you can do it as a half day trip easily. You could also stop for a couple of hours at Lake Louise on your trip to Banff from BC as the turn off is on the Trans Canada before you get to Banff. Certainly plan on visiting there.
> 
> I will give you more information once you start to plan your trip. YOu don't need to stay overnight in Lake Louise - plan on going for sure, but a morning or an afternoon trip wil give you a good amount of time to go through the Chateau and along the lake walk. If you decide to take tea up at a lodge - that would take longer (I have heard it is good) but it is quite a hike and I have never bothered).
> 
> I talked to my husband - he used to be Stationed in Banff and so knows the area very well. If we are not in the midst of the move we might be able to meet you there and take you around a bit. However at a minimum I can give you some good places to visit so you won't drive around and miss 'good places'.
> 
> I made a friend from the north Shore in Sydney and she showed us all the north beaches you show. We stopped and had lunch in a restaurant right on the beach and sat on the verandah (porch) one of our best memories of Australia. that was 11 years ago. She got married again and I have lost track of her. I thought Sydney was wonderful.
> 
> We enjoyed every minute of our trips to Australia. Shirley
> 
> Here is a thread I opened about a year ago about the Rockies -- check it out there are lots of pictures of the area and some of my thoughts about it. There are 3 or 4 sets of pictures and lots of my comments as well as others who wish to go or have been.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam from wet and windy Surrey. Thanks for the vegan recipes, I shall have to give them a try.
> With regard to the depression, my doctor has told me to make sure I get out of doors every day for at least 20 mins, something to do with the light affecting the eyes and helping the brain. If the weather is really horrible I sit by an open window. It does seem to help. Worth a try anyway.
> I have been sewing leaves together today - a way of using up some of my stash and I think it is going to turn into a waistcoat.
> I'm off to bed now and have my flu jab in the morning.
> Hope everyone hasa good week end. Night night
> Here's another photo from Ally Pally.....


What a beautiful photo.


----------



## nicho

Glad you like the beach photos. I was thinking that those of you who are going into winter might like to see some of our Aussie sunshine.

Shirley, I would love to meet you if you are still in Calgary when we get there. I'll be in touch closer to the time so we can make plans. Thank you for your kind offer to show us around Banff - you are a lovely person. And if we don't get to meet, I'd love some hints from a local about places to see. So excited now about this trip. For so long it has been a much talked-about distant dream, and now that we actually have flights and the Alaskan cruise booked, it is finally real and no longer a dream. 

Denise


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> I was just going to post almost the same comments about SAD. It seems to affect a lot of people, and many but not all respond to this treatment. I'd be very wary of the sunbed though, if you really meant it. Not a good idea because of skin cancer risks. Or you can try what the Chinese are doing- laughing classes every morning, which apparently work even when you are not really laughing just pretending to!
> Just been sat upon by a soaking wet cat, so it really is raining cats and dogs here (blowing a F8 hooley too, we're in for a stormy night and it's getting colder too; must be winter coming)


Isn't it lovely when they want to share their wet fur with you. The dogs will walk over by me and shake. They could have shook any other place. 
Batten down the hatches and stay warm.


----------



## nicho

Just had a look at your earlier photos...gorgeous!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam from wet and windy Surrey. Thanks for the vegan recipes, I shall have to give them a try.
> With regard to the depression, my doctor has told me to make sure I get out of doors every day for at least 20 mins, something to do with the light affecting the eyes and helping the brain. If the weather is really horrible I sit by an open window. It does seem to help. Worth a try anyway.
> I have been sewing leaves together today - a way of using up some of my stash and I think it is going to turn into a waistcoat.
> I'm off to bed now and have my flu jab in the morning.
> Hope everyone hasa good week end. Night night
> Here's another photo from Ally Pally.....


Two lovely ladies, love your hair :thumbup: 
A waist coat using leaves sounds interesting can't wait to see a photo.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Great picture of you two! You must have recently had more purple added; LOVE IT! I think part of my slump lately has been that I haven't been able to get outside....only way to exit house is down quite a number of steps and of course I'm not suppose to be doing steps right now....(see I do follow doctors orders most of the time....LOL)


What if you were to sit at a window and open it. 
Glad to know you are following doctors orders.


----------



## Designer1234

nicho said:


> Glad you like the beach photos. I was thinking that those of you who are going into winter might like to see some of our Aussie sunshine.
> 
> Shirley, I would love to meet you if you are still in Calgary when we get there. I'll be in touch closer to the time so we can make plans. Thank you for your kind offer to show us around Banff - you are a lovely person. And if we don't get to meet, I'd love some hints from a local about places to see. So excited now about this trip. For so long it has been a much talked-about distant dream, and now that we actually have flights and the Alaskan cruise booked, it is finally real and no longer a dream.
> 
> Denise


There is a wonderful train trip from Vancouver to Calgary or to Jasper, which is called the "Mountaneer" it is pricey but my cousins from England took it -- it has the cars with the glass roofs - and it is two nights I believe. I don't know whether that would appeal to you but it would certainly give you a wonderful view of the Rockies and you could pick up a car in Calgary for your trip through the Banff area. Iwill see if I can find a link. It is a wonderful first class trip.

*here is the link --- worth a look at :I think it stops at Banff before it reaches calgary.

http://www.keywesttravelandtours.com/RAIL_VB.html*


----------



## gagesmom

9:30pm here, just got caught up last weeks tea party and found this one.

Shirley, glad to hear that all the kp donations were able to be put to good use and so appreciated. What a fantastic letter.

PurpleFi, love your pics and your hair :thumbup: 

Nicho-great beach pictures

Sam- amazing recipes as usual. Love chick peas here.

Hi Julie- hope you are keeping warm and cozy inside with all the rain you have been getting

Patches how you feeling today?

Gwen-don't you dare go near those stairs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

scotslass said:


> AWWW that made me almost tear up too. It's so nice when things turn around for the better ... Good luck to your friend


Thanks Scotlass. She has been amazing through the years since her divorce. Her DH has tried to destroy her but she never gives up. She finally lost her apartment and still never gave up. I sure hope this job comes through. She comes from the area of NY where they had a lot of Women's Rights meetings. Women of strength and courage. She exemplifies this.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Thank you for those great recipes Sam. Can't wait to try the apricot/turnip/chickpea stew.
> 
> Met my best friend for dinner and I haven't seen her so happy for a long time. She has an interview on Tuesday for a good paying job, only part time, B U T better than working as a temp. She has also started dating, first time since her divorce several years ago and I think she is in love. I haven't seen her so happy in a long time. I was so happy for her I could have burst into tears at any moment.


Such god news about your friend. Things seem to be looking up for her. Yeah!!! Being in love always makes life nicer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> Glad you like the beach photos. I was thinking that those of you who are going into winter might like to see some of our Aussie sunshine.
> 
> Shirley, I would love to meet you if you are still in Calgary when we get there. I'll be in touch closer to the time so we can make plans. Thank you for your kind offer to show us around Banff - you are a lovely person. And if we don't get to meet, I'd love some hints from a local about places to see. So excited now about this trip. For so long it has been a much talked-about distant dream, and now that we actually have flights and the Alaskan cruise booked, it is finally real and no longer a dream.
> 
> Denise


I would love to be lying on one of those beaches.


----------



## NanaCaren

Nicho. Love your photos thanks for sharing them :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Such god news about your friend. Things seem to be looking up for her. Yeah!!! Being in love always makes life nicer.


Yes, thank you. It is time for some of her dreams to come true.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I think you have given a lot of recipes that have been good for vegetarians and others that can be adapted. Like tonight I had the Funghi pizza with prosciutto but had it without the prosciuto and had calamatta olives in its place. I read the recipes on here and get inspiration, like with my cookbooks. :thumbup: So I might not make something immediately but the ideas are there and serve to inspire me.


I think we have a large variety of receipts. I often leave the meat out and add extra veggies or even mushrooms in place of meat. There are times I will add meat to a vegetarian dish.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> 9:30pm here, just got caught up last weeks tea party and found this one.
> 
> I have yet to catch up on the last bit of last weeks. Will hope that I can catch up tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Yes, thank you. It is time for some of her dreams to come true.


From all she has gone through I agree she deserves to be happy and have her dreams come true.


----------



## NanaCaren

My favorite spot on the drive to get Jamie from college.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> From all she has gone through I agree she deserves to be happy and have her dreams come true.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> My favorite spot on the drive to get Jamie from college.


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## gagesmom

Off for a little while to see what has been going on at home while I was at work. Will be back later on.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> .
> 
> Julie...wishing Fale a happy birthday no matter where he is at. Wishing a warm and happy day to you as well. So loved the birds of paradise posted earlier this week.
> 
> Take care everyone. Hugs to everyone.


Thanks Pacer! ditto to the above!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you it is so peaceful in this area I make sure to stop even when snow is on the ground.

I am signing off to get some sleep tonight.

Good night all, sleep well. Hugs and happy thoughts to all that are in need and even if you're not it never hurts.


----------



## nicho

Designer1234 said:


> There is a wonderful train trip from Vancouver to Calgary or to Jasper, which is called the "Mountaneer" it is pricey but my cousins from England took it -- it has the cars with the glass roofs - and it is two nights I believe. I don't know whether that would appeal to you but it would certainly give you a wonderful view of the Rockies and you could pick up a car in Calgary for your trip through the Banff area. Iwill see if I can find a link. It is a wonderful first class trip.
> 
> *here is the link --- worth a look at :I think it stops at Banff before it reaches calgary.
> 
> http://www.keywesttravelandtours.com/RAIL_VB.html*


Thanks Shirley. I have wanted to do this rail trip for a long time especially after my brother and his wife did it last year and said it was the best thing they have ever done. However, it is not going to happen. The others we are travelling with (there are 2 other couples) had trouble with the cost of the rail trip (yes I know it is expensive but I think it would be so worth it) so I was outvoted on this one, and I have compromised and agreed to hiring cars to drive from Vancouver through the Rockies to Lake Louise. We are going to spend a night at the Fairmont Chateau (already booked!) - that is my compensation for missing out on the train trip. An extravagance I know but I have wanted to do this forever so I am not giving this one up. We then have another day in Banff so won't have time to drive to Jasper, and then we drive to Calgary to catch a flight to Honolulu for a few days rest before arriving home in time to go back to work. Can't wait! I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas to come.


----------



## patocenizo

Hi Sam, again thanks for hosting this weekend's tea party. My DH and I are in beautiful Beaver Creek, Colorado where the colors are majestic and it has been snowing off and on and it is exciting as we do not get snow in Southern California. Sadly tomorrow we drive back home and stay one night in Las Vegas :lol: :lol: before getting back home and to reality. Blessings to all and a Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends...I hope that I am correct on that one!


----------



## nicho

NanaCaren said:


> My favorite spot on the drive to get Jamie from college.


Beautiful spot, so peaceful. Whereabouts is it? Sorry, I don't know much about your part of the world. Pardon my ignorance - I shall look up Great Bend to see what it is near. And where does Jamie go to college?


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> 9:30pm here, just got caught up last weeks tea party and found this one.
> 
> Shirley, glad to hear that all the kp donations were able to be put to good use and so appreciated. What a fantastic letter.
> 
> PurpleFi, love your pics and your hair :thumbup:
> 
> Nicho-great beach pictures
> 
> Sam- amazing recipes as usual. Love chick peas here.
> 
> Hi Julie- hope you are keeping warm and cozy inside with all the rain you have been getting
> 
> Patches how you feeling today?
> 
> Gwen-don't you dare go near those stairs.


It has been a real spring day- alternate sun and rain- the rain has just started again- doing my best to keep out of it!


----------



## Railyn

Julie, I have a bread question for you. I have used your recipe for Faocaccia bread and it is delicious. I used my bread machine to make the dough and then shaped it and put in a 9X9 in pan to bake. I let it rise the stated time, poked dimples in it etc. When my bread was baked it completely filled the pan, meaning it was about 3 inches thick. Your looked like it was thin. The taste, texture, etc. were wonderful but I curious about it being so thick. Do you think it was the use of the bread machine or should I have put it in a larger pan like 9X12? 
I hope things get worked out in your life. I think of you daily. I have become so interested in NZ that I have spend considerable time on the web and have found it very interesting.
Happy Knitting
Marilyn AKA Railyn


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> Julie, I have a bread question for you. I have used your recipe for Faocaccia bread and it is delicious. I used my bread machine to make the dough and then shaped it and put in a 9X9 in pan to bake. I let it rise the stated time, poked dimples in it etc. When my bread was baked it completely filled the pan, meaning it was about 3 inches thick. Your looked like it was thin. The taste, texture, etc. were wonderful but I curious about it being so thick. Do you think it was the use of the bread machine or should I have put it in a larger pan like 9X12?
> I hope things get worked out in your life. I think of you daily. I have become so interested in NZ that I have spend considerable time on the web and have found it very interesting.
> Happy Knitting
> Marilyn AKA Railyn


Dear Marilyn, yes use a larger pan by all means- remembering if it is thinner it may cook a tad faster- the Italians make it both thicker and thinner I believe- and it can be round too- I just don't happen to have a round pan the right size. I have often made mine in the bread machine, and not had any problems! I just wore out my old machine- which is why I am now using the Kenwood mixer.


----------



## Ezenby

jknappva said:


> I don't go out a lot so the KTP is my window on the world. And I love hearing what my KTP sisters and Bros Sam and Aran are up to.
> We would have to look long and hard to find a nicer,more compassionate bunch.
> junek


Only reading and not posting the last serval weeks. Several topics have been real interesting to me. Guess Iv been having a spell of depression...but today I did some sewing. Pillow covers, arm covers for DH chair and a some mending. Started a crochet dog sweater. 
Growning up in sunny San Diego...I am now getting those pre-cancer areas on face and neck. Sisters had many removed and as time goes by they seems to get more...and more serious. 
Neighbor was very sick last winter ...even to be loosing blood. It was finally diagnosed as very, very low vitamin D w/3. She can't believe how much energy she now has.

Just today I told my niece how nice it is to read KTP. Days go by where the only one I see is DH. He is not known to have conversations with me that are IMHO interesting. HeeHee. 
There is a recipe for making an oatmeal pancake that is healthy and keeps the hunger away for a good spell....at least til the next meal. Friend gave me the list of what to put in but who knows where it is. I'll just give an idea and you can go from there.

1 egg
1 1/2 Cup oatmeal or maybe two cups
Blend together and add milk* as needed to make like a pancake flour mixture. Blend so oatmeal flakes breaks down and not whole ...nor flour smooth. Time blending depends on oatmeal...I do not use instant oatmeal.
*Yogurt instead of milk 
1/2 cottage cheese. If you have it.
Add cinnamon and vanilla 
Handful of chopped walnuts

I use a Belgium waffle maker to cook mixture but you can make pancakes in a skillet. 
Top with syrup or fruit preserves.

I have a tendency to wing cooking and not go with perfect measurements....like when making soups and stews.


----------



## kehinkle

Six pages already! Talkative people tonight. Got my load at 4 instead of 5 and was able to get to the delivery just after 9. Didn't have to wait til morning so hopefully I can sleep in. 

Set up the new light I bought. Yeah, now I will be able to knit and read after dark. It takes 3 AA batteries which were included. Nice bright light. 

Since I sit in the driver's seat even when not driving, I get alot of sunshine. February seems to be my saddest month. I agree about tanning beds. Not good for you but that doesn't stop people from using them. 

Love the pix of the beaches. Miss going to them. Those are so peaceful looking.

Julie, I was getting very tired driving to Louisville, so I stopped and got some hot water and made a packet of miso soup with just a bit (1/4 tsp) of marmite stirred in. Gave me the energy I needed to finish the drive. 

Angora, yes, I just drive through my tiredness or if able stop for a quick cat nap. Some days are better than others. Seem to have alot of energy and few aches and others, I feel as old as my mom. Just had a discussion with my DSis about the amount of pills she takes for her RA and other problems. It's unreal and the side.effects of most of them. She is already developing cataracts (she's 65). Doctor said it is from the pregnasone (sp). She will be going in for foot surgery soon and is using a cream on some precancerous cells. She's a mess (lol) and she still manages to work 5 days a week and a fairly stressful job. Her DH is retired and sleeps all day because he stays up most of the night on the computer.

Enough about that. I think we all work through our pains and are people because of it.

Sleep tight all. Or have a great day if it is that time for you. Hugs to all.

OH Kathy


----------



## Railyn

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Marilyn, yes use a larger pan by all means- remembering if it is thinner it may cook a tad faster-
> 
> Julie, thank you for your quick reply. we enjoy the taste of the bread, etc. and DH ate way more than he should have but I was wondering as the picture you posted it was thin and mine was very thick. It was light and all. I have never had Focaccia before but your picture made me want to try it. I was surprized that I could get fresh sage as the local grocery store isn't very well stocked with items not on the Tex-Mex menu. The first time I served it with a vegetable soup and yesterday I made a simple beef stew and it was so good to sop up the gravey. Thank you for your wonderful recipies.


----------



## Ezenby

NanaCaren said:


> My favorite spot on the drive to get Jamie from college.


aaaahhh...the road under the ground ,,, would you say that is a tunnel or a pass-thru? You posted this spot before and I am in love with it. Didnt the other picture have more sun?


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Marilyn, yes use a larger pan by all means- remembering if it is thinner it may cook a tad faster-
> 
> Julie, thank you for your quick reply. we enjoy the taste of the bread, etc. and DH ate way more than he should have but I was wondering as the picture you posted it was thin and mine was very thick. It was light and all. I have never had Focaccia before but your picture made me want to try it. I was surprized that I could get fresh sage as the local grocery store isn't very well stocked with items not on the Tex-Mex menu. The first time I served it with a vegetable soup and yesterday I made a simple beef stew and it was so good to sop up the gravey. Thank you for your wonderful recipies.
> 
> 
> 
> The Italians I believe will dip it into extra Virgin olive oil and eat it like that- certainly it is brilliant for soaking up juices- So glad you like it!
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I saw there was one of those left at the Tuesday Morning I went to....now I wish I'd check it out. Good for you.



kehinkle said:


> Six pages already! Talkative people tonight. Got my load at 4 instead of 5 and was able to get to the delivery just after 9. Didn't have to wait til morning so hopefully I can sleep in.
> 
> Set up the new light I bought. Yeah, now I will be able to knit and read after dark. It takes 3 AA batteries which were included. Nice bright light.
> 
> Since I sit in the driver's seat even when not driving, I get alot of sunshine. February seems to be my saddest month. I agree about tanning beds. Not good for you but that doesn't stop people from using them.
> 
> Love the pix of the beaches. Miss going to them. Those are so peaceful looking.
> 
> Julie, I was getting very tired driving to Louisville, so I stopped and got some hot water and made a packet of miso soup with just a bit (1/4 tsp) of marmite stirred in. Gave me the energy I needed to finish the drive.
> 
> Angora, yes, I just drive through my tiredness or if able stop for a quick cat nap. Some days are better than others. Seem to have alot of energy and few aches and others, I feel as old as my mom. Just had a discussion with my DSis about the amount of pills she takes for her RA and other problems. It's unreal and the side.effects of most of them. She is already developing cataracts (she's 65). Doctor said it is from the pregnasone (sp). She will be going in for foot surgery soon and is using a cream on some precancerous cells. She's a mess (lol) and she still manages to work 5 days a week and a fairly stressful job. Her DH is retired and sleeps all day because he stays up most of the night on the computer.
> 
> Enough about that. I think we all work through our pains and are people because of it.
> 
> Sleep tight all. Or have a great day if it is that time for you. Hugs to all.
> 
> OH Kathy


----------



## Ezenby

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam from wet and windy Surrey. Thanks for the vegan recipes, I shall have to give them a try.
> With regard to the depression, my doctor has told me to make sure I get out of doors every day for at least 20 mins, something to do with the light affecting the eyes and helping the brain. If the weather is really horrible I sit by an open window. It does seem to help. Worth a try anyway.
> I have been sewing leaves together today - a way of using up some of my stash and I think it is going to turn into a waistcoat.
> I'm off to bed now and have my flu jab in the morning.
> Hope everyone hasa good week end. Night night
> Here's another photo from Ally Pally.....


WOW...look at those beautiful ladies...girls. Having my hair done in a week or two ....ummm what would my DH think if I did some color outside the ordinary. Nah...he wouldnt go for it.


----------



## iamsam

siouxann - so good to hear from you - I wish wtol in Toledo would use October for their susan b komen walk - but they do it in September which is actually child hood cancer month - they never seem to mention it at all.

sorry about the roof - but yes - better now then the dead of winter.

sam



siouxann said:


> Great recipes Sam!
> Today is cold and it has rained ALL day long. My daughter is walking in the Susan G. Komen 60 mile Walk for the Cure this weekend and has been in an often drenching rain since we got her to the starting point at 5:30 this morning. I am so proud of her for what she's doing! !
> On the downside, with all the rain my gutter on one side of my home has come down and I have a leak in my LR ceiling. Now is better than in deepest winter I guess.
> I am happy to be with you all at the tea table.


----------



## iamsam

bet the floors will be beautiful when he is done - it is probably good you are not doing much housework - there is probably a bit of dust in the air.

sam



KateB said:


> Hi Sam, thanks for the recipes, they're sounding good as usual. I've never eaten a vegetarian stew before, but I think I would like that one, I like everything in it, must give it a go.
> I hope your mood lifts this week and I agree with the others that one of the lamps to treat SAD might be a good investment for you.
> DH is in the process of renewing the wooden flooring in the office this week so everything in the house is a bit chaotic with various bits of furniture in all the wrong places! I must admit that not being terribly " hoosy" (house proud) ....this infernal machine keeps insisting I mean hoody - I don't!!....... I'm using it as an excuse to do as little housework as I can get away with:  :lol:
> Almost 11pm here, so it's time for me to hit the hay. Night all, see you in the morning.


----------



## Ezenby

This week's photos are of our favourite beaches on the north side of Sydney close to where we live. Everyone has heard of Bondi which is to the east of the city. I don't think it is as pretty as the northern beaches but it is popular because it is so close to the CBD. But we prefer the northern beaches where there are more trees close to the beaches, seems a more natural and peaceful landscape to me. Have a good day everyone. Hugs to all from Denise[/quote]

I wanna be at the beach ...bungan will do.


----------



## Poledra65

Oh yum Sam, I love Pilaf. I have to watch it with SAD also, that's one reason I moved from Alaska, my problem wasn't so much the dark as the perpetual clouds that blocked the sky on Kodiak Island and you couldn't even see. As long as I can see the sky, I'm pretty much okay. DSM just bought a lamp for that at Bed Bath and Beyond for $29.99, not a bad price. 
Hope you are back to yourself soon, I know it's draining when you aren't feeling your usual self. Hugs Sam.
We got back from Ft. Collins around 3:30 and decided to go ahead and get the pears sliced and in the dehydrator, and to get the cucumbers into jars with the pickling liquids. We ran out of bread and butter so did the rest in just classic dill, can't wait to taste them. DSM had 2 Kholrabi left so we did a half pint jar of each bread and butter and the dill so that she can see how it comes out, I'll let you know. 
Well, I'm going to head to bed at a reasonable time tonight, so I'll get caught up in the morning, have a great night everyone! 
Hugs.


----------



## iamsam

how great is that - way to go Shirley and all the knitters that contributed. we are a great bunch.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> *Hi everyone - especially those who so kindly contributed to the flood relief here in Calgary*.
> 
> Please check out the download which is a copy of the letter from the
> Municipal District of Big Horn, here in Alberta (town of Exshaw and surrounding area)
> 
> Once again I thank you all for your support. Shirley


----------



## RookieRetiree

I just saw a TV program about a girl from Chicago travelling to the island of Sark -- very cool place which is a ferry ride away from Guernsey and Jersey...TNS, I'll bet you've been there and can give us a first-hand account of how lovely it is.


----------



## iamsam

and we are so glad that you chose to join us railyn - you enrich our conversation just as everyone else does - makes our conversation so interesting - I sometimes find myself wanting to look ahead to see what is happening.

thanks for the reminder or skin cancer - I do try to limit my stay under the lights - and I have a lot of windows that really let in the light when there is sum - the problem is that our winters tend to be very grey and overcast.

sam



Railyn said:


> I too suffer from S.A.D. so am careful to keep enough lights burning, I know it runs the electric bill up, and I have my favorite chair by a window so I get as much light as I can from outside. I can't use a tanning bed because of skin cancer and would like to reminds you of that too. The recipes sound good. Will have to try some. We have major food allergies here so have to be careful what we eat. I have been onKTP a few months now and I can't say how much I enjoy it. I have trouble walking and DH is a very quiet person so I get my dose of talking with KTP. Great fun. Thanks one and all.


----------



## iamsam

that is sad that no one could let you know about fale's birthday - if it's any comfort - they will pay - if not now - they will in the future. karma is a bitch.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam! you can't expect to keep eccentric me happy- and forget all in the northern hemisphere! but thanks for the thought! I am just a bit out of sorts today- finding it irritating that no-one has told me how Fale's birthday went- and yet I am not prepared to make a move myself-I just managed to get the compost bucket emptied and soaking- so that is one task done that I have been putting off. Nearly caught up with the washing up, and got my third skirt stitched, so I must count those small steps in the right direction! The next highlight of my day will be checking the mail- a card came yesterday from the US- so probably there will be nothing today- it is a sad fact that email empties the letter box- I so enjoy letters with interesting stamps! But need to reply more conscientiously!


----------



## Ezenby

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Marilyn, yes use a larger pan by all means- remembering if it is thinner it may cook a tad faster- the Italians make it both thicker and thinner I believe- and it can be round too- I just don't happen to have a round pan the right size. I have often made mine in the bread machine, and not had any problems! I just wore out my old machine- which is why I am now using the Kenwood mixer.


Julie this is a beautiful scarf and lovely color. Guess I missed Fales b-day but still sending wishes.


----------



## iamsam

did any of you see the story of the category 5 hurricane about to hit india - it is a thousand miles across - will hit in the morning our time - tons bigger that any we have had lately - even sandy. think we need to get our prayers going in their behalf.

on another note - our cable went on the fritz during bluebloods - now in the skeae (?)of things that is really not a big thing - however - it happened right in the middle - and finally came on so we could see the last ten minutes of it. the ads for it showed what happened in the courtroom so basically nothing was missed - just ruffled my feathers a little.

starting to cool down - promises to be a cold night - have to be up around seven so I can shower and get ready to go to Ayden's soccer game - not that I really want to go - however he keeps asking why I haven't been to one - grandma goes to all of them. so I will take my lawn chair and watch Ayden's team - they have won all but one game - alex and a griend of his are the managers. hope they win the game tomorrow or they will think I jinxed them. lol

sam


----------



## iamsam

we will definitely need a picture of that waist coat purplefi - did you make your own pattern for the leaves?

sam

lovely picture of you and London girl.



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam from wet and windy Surrey. Thanks for the vegan recipes, I shall have to give them a try.
> With regard to the depression, my doctor has told me to make sure I get out of doors every day for at least 20 mins, something to do with the light affecting the eyes and helping the brain. If the weather is really horrible I sit by an open window. It does seem to help. Worth a try anyway.
> I have been sewing leaves together today - a way of using up some of my stash and I think it is going to turn into a waistcoat.
> I'm off to bed now and have my flu jab in the morning.
> Hope everyone hasa good week end. Night night
> Here's another photo from Ally Pally.....


----------



## iamsam

couldn't you go out on the porch - of course that is depending of whether you have a porch or not - do you have a porch?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Great picture of you two! You must have recently had more purple added; LOVE IT! I think part of my slump lately has been that I haven't been able to get outside....only way to exit house is down quite a number of steps and of course I'm not suppose to be doing steps right now....(see I do follow doctors orders most of the time....LOL)


----------



## iamsam

and I have an ad asking "if your symptoms llk like these pics you have skin cancer - is that an omen?

sam


----------



## iamsam

beautiful beaches - I so want to be there - any excess heat you want to get rid of nicho just send it my way.

what is the cbd?

sam



nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney where we are in for another very hot weekend. At least the horror day predicted for Thursday did not eventuate. Instead of the predicted 39C (102F) and very high winds we reached 37C (98.6F) with no winds until the southerly blew through around midnight cooling things down by 10 degrees in just 30 minutes. Tomorrow could be just as hot so I am not planning on doing anything energetic. DH will be happy in front of TV watching an all day motor race at Bathurst, so I'll be content to sit and knit. I am knitting hats/beanies for the local version of the Hats for Hope Initiative and ignoring the adult UFO's that really should be finished.
> 
> Shirley, I loved your story in last week's TP of your visit to the silk factory and your 'adventure" in the ladies room. Hilarious! I too have memories of some funny loo stories from my travels in Europe that I am sure many of you share. And I loved the photos of the Rockies. Were they taken on the road between Calgary and Banff? Hope we get those brilliant blue skies next year when we are there! I'm hoping there will still be some snow on the mountains. Is that likely in mid-summer? Not to worry. It is going to be beautiful no matter snow on mountains or not.
> 
> This week's photos are of our favourite beaches on the north side of Sydney close to where we live. Everyone has heard of Bondi which is to the east of the city. I don't think it is as pretty as the northern beaches but it is popular because it is so close to the CBD. But we prefer the northern beaches where there are more trees close to the beaches, seems a more natural and peaceful landscape to me. Have a good day everyone. Hugs to all from Denise


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that is sad that no one could let you know about fale's birthday - if it's any comfort - they will pay - if not now - they will in the future. karma is a bitch.
> 
> sam


Sorry I have been a bit down today. Trying to keep myself busy, none-the-less.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> Julie this is a beautiful scarf and lovely color. Guess I missed Fales b-day but still sending wishes.


The really hard part is I have no way to contact him, and I am not prepared to ring Lupe. I am pleased with the colour of the scarf! It is a lovely yarn to work with.


----------



## iamsam

is that a single or double land tunnel - looks great - it looks like a really pretty drive. bet you are enjoying having Jamie home for the weekend.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> My favorite spot on the drive to get Jamie from college.


----------



## iamsam

how great that it snowed while you were there - enjoy the rest of your trip - a safe trip home.

sam

maybe when you get home you could share some pictures of your trip.



patocenizo said:


> Hi Sam, again thanks for hosting this weekend's tea party. My DH and I are in beautiful Beaver Creek, Colorado where the colors are majestic and it has been snowing off and on and it is exciting as we do not get snow in Southern California. Sadly tomorrow we drive back home and stay one night in Las Vegas :lol: :lol: before getting back home and to reality. Blessings to all and a Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends...I hope that I am correct on that one!


----------



## iamsam

that is a super pattern myfanwy - and a great color - I hope it is for you.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Marilyn, yes use a larger pan by all means- remembering if it is thinner it may cook a tad faster- the Italians make it both thicker and thinner I believe- and it can be round too- I just don't happen to have a round pan the right size. I have often made mine in the bread machine, and not had any problems! I just wore out my old machine- which is why I am now using the Kenwood mixer.


----------



## iamsam

what a great use for oatmeal - thanks ezenby - I can think of lots of things to put in it.

sam



Ezenby said:


> Only reading and not posting the last serval weeks. Several topics have been real interesting to me. Guess Iv been having a spell of depression...but today I did some sewing. Pillow covers, arm covers for DH chair and a some mending. Started a crochet dog sweater.
> Growning up in sunny San Diego...I am now getting those pre-cancer areas on face and neck. Sisters had many removed and as time goes by they seems to get more...and more serious.
> Neighbor was very sick last winter ...even to be loosing blood. It was finally diagnosed as very, very low vitamin D w/3. She can't believe how much energy she now has.
> 
> Just today I told my niece how nice it is to read KTP. Days go by where the only one I see is DH. He is not known to have conversations with me that are IMHO interesting. HeeHee.
> There is a recipe for making an oatmeal pancake that is healthy and keeps the hunger away for a good spell....at least til the next meal. Friend gave me the list of what to put in but who knows where it is. I'll just give an idea and you can go from there.
> 
> 1 egg
> 1 1/2 Cup oatmeal or maybe two cups
> Blend together and add milk* as needed to make like a pancake flour mixture. Blend so oatmeal flakes breaks down and not whole ...nor flour smooth. Time blending depends on oatmeal...I do not use instant oatmeal.
> *Yogurt instead of milk
> 1/2 cottage cheese. If you have it.
> Add cinnamon and vanilla
> Handful of chopped walnuts
> 
> I use a Belgium waffle maker to cook mixture but you can make pancakes in a skillet.
> Top with syrup or fruit preserves.
> 
> I have a tendency to wing cooking and not go with perfect measurements....like when making soups and stews.


----------



## iamsam

when does dh get home?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum Sam, I love Pilaf. I have to watch it with SAD also, that's one reason I moved from Alaska, my problem wasn't so much the dark as the perpetual clouds that blocked the sky on Kodiak Island and you couldn't even see. As long as I can see the sky, I'm pretty much okay. DSM just bought a lamp for that at Bed Bath and Beyond for $29.99, not a bad price.
> Hope you are back to yourself soon, I know it's draining when you aren't feeling your usual self. Hugs Sam.
> We got back from Ft. Collins around 3:30 and decided to go ahead and get the pears sliced and in the dehydrator, and to get the cucumbers into jars with the pickling liquids. We ran out of bread and butter so did the rest in just classic dill, can't wait to taste them. DSM had 2 Kholrabi left so we did a half pint jar of each bread and butter and the dill so that she can see how it comes out, I'll let you know.
> Well, I'm going to head to bed at a reasonable time tonight, so I'll get caught up in the morning, have a great night everyone!
> Hugs.


----------



## Spider

Been trying to catch up, way behind. Midnight here so should be going to sleep. Hugs to all!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that is a super pattern myfanwy - and a great color - I hope it is for you.
> 
> sam


I am hoping to keep this one!- it is going to need blocking to show design properly.


----------



## dollyclaire

Angora1 said:


> I think you have given a lot of recipes that have been good for vegetarians and others that can be adapted. Like tonight I had the Funghi pizza with prosciutto but had it without the prosciuto and had calamatta olives in its place. I read the recipes on here and get inspiration, like with my cookbooks. :thumbup: So I might not make something immediately but the ideas are there and serve to inspire me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

darowil said:


> Thisis being emphasised more here now- for Vitmin D defiency. We have got so good at covering ourselves fromthe sun that we aren't producing enough Vitamin D. ANd 20 minutes is ewhat we are told we need to have. Wonder if for SAD weaaring sunglasses diminishes the impact?
> I remember when we lived in London I told David that Maryanne had real problems in the winter and we needed to do something about next winter. He was very skeptical it must be said.But we returned to Adelaide before the next winter so that wasn't an issue. But wonder if she is worse here during winter- and her glasses are transitional so always darken when she is outside. But we are also being told we must wear sunglasses to avoid sun damage to our eyes.


Doctors believe that SAD is caused when the internal body clock of the patient is out of sync with the natural pattern of sunlight. They may have higher concentrations of meletonin, a sleep-inducing hormone. Meletonin dissolves quickly in bright light.
Common use of the term is associated with the treatment of skin disorders (chiefly psoriasis), sleep disorder and some psychiatric disorders. Light therapy directed at the skin is also used to treat acne vulgaris, eczema and neonatal jaundice. Light therapy which strikes the retina of the eyes is used to treat circadian rhythm disorders such as delayed sleep phase syndrome and can also be used to treat seasonal affective disorder, with some support for its use also with non-seasonal psychiatric disorders. This was on Wikipedia

The constant use of sunglasses would not allow the light to strike the retina of the eye my doctor told me. He uses one in his surgery every autumn and winter. He also has depression and finds that it does help.


----------



## TNS

RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw a TV program about a girl from Chicago travelling to the island of Sark -- very cool place which is a ferry ride away from Guernsey and Jersey...TNS, I'll bet you've been there and can give us a first-hand account of how lovely it is.


Good morning RookieRetiree! Well, morning here but i assume you will be sleeping right now. Yes, I have been to Sark maybe a dozen times. I went to the sark Folk Festival this summer, and it was wonderful weather for the whole time. The island has long been known for its feudal system, ban on cars and old fashioned way of life, but more recently for the trouble between the Barclay brothers (who live on the sister island of Brechou and have bought up much of the property on Sark) and those on Sark who resist the dramatic changes the Barclays are bringing in. As a visitor, the most obvious changes i saw were total upgrading of all the hotels they have taken over, with quite expensive modern menus rather than the traditional fare you used to get, and vineyards planted in areas that used to be cattle grazing. It is still a wonderful place for a relaxing healthy holiday, pretty walks, beaches and no light pollution at night so you carry a torch and admire the stars, but i would not like to live there during this time of rather toxic local politics.


----------



## nicho

Ezenby said:


> I wanna be at the beach ...bungan will do.


If you come for a visit, will be happy to take you there. It's beautiful - not as big and busy as some of the others which is why we like it so much.


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> beautiful beaches - I so want to be there - any excess heat you want to get rid of nicho just send it my way.
> 
> what is the cbd?
> 
> sam


Sam, would be happy to send you some of tomorrow's excessive heat. I personally don't like anything over 28C - I go into personal meltdown!

CBD = central business district as in the main downtown Sydney shopping and business area. Bondi is a 10 minute drive away, 20 minutes by public transport. The northern beaches are, as the name suggests, on the north side of Sydney Harbour, and a little further from the centre of Sydney.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a tortoise shell that I was able to take hitch hiking- (under fierce and constant protest) when I walked the Routeburn track that took me about 3-4 days- she bolted up a chimney, although she would come down to eat when no-one was around- I moved so many times with that cat, and always she stayed with me- was so sad eventually when her kidneys gave out and the kindest thing was to have her put to sleep...


We too have had cats who were more mobile. One lovely gray moggie used to happily travel in the car on the mainland, curled up on the back window or the windscreen. Totally illegal now! Ive never tried to hitch hike with a cat, though used to hitch a lot as a student. Sad how often our moggies have ended up with kidney problems, especially the males. Our current cats, Salt And Pepper are now reaching 10 years so dont know what life has in store for them. I hate the thought of any of them dying or having to be put to sleep, yet always want to have pets around.


----------



## NanaCaren

nicho said:


> Beautiful spot, so peaceful. Whereabouts is it? Sorry, I don't know much about your part of the world. Pardon my ignorance - I shall look up Great Bend to see what it is near. And where does Jamie go to college?


It is about 16 miles from Herkimer, New York, Jamie goes to college in Herkimer. It's not ignorance at all. I don't know a lot about your part of the world. Even though there is road right next to it the is a peaceful feeling here. It is about two hours from where I live.


----------



## NanaCaren

Ezenby said:


> aaaahhh...the road under the ground ,,, would you say that is a tunnel or a pass-thru? You posted this spot before and I am in love with it. Didnt the other picture have more sun?


I have posted it before different times of the year. It is just a pass through about two car lengths. Not sure if I posted one with snow they are all taken at different times of the day.there might have been more sun.


----------



## nicho

NanaCaren said:


> It is about 16 miles from Herkimer, New York, Jamie goes to college in Herkimer. It's not ignorance at all. I don't know a lot about your part of the world. Even though there is road right next to it the is a peaceful feeling here. It is about two hours from where I live.


You're up early! Can't sleep or is this your usual time to rise?

How far are you from Syracuse? That is as far north in NY State that DH and I got on our trip in June/July. We actually stayed with distant relatives near LaFayette after meeting other distant cousins at Skeneatles (Sp??) We thought it was gorgeous in summer. Would love to see it in fall colours.


----------



## nicho

Looks like everyone is in bed or busy right now, so I'll say goodnight from Australia and go and do some knitting. Night night.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a blue and sunny Surrey. Looks like a lovely day for the moment.

Just popped in to post todays photos as I'm off to the docs to get a flu jab so will catch up later.

Hope everyone hs a peacceful, healthy and happ[y week end.


----------



## angelam

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney where we are in for another very hot weekend. At least the horror day predicted for Thursday did not eventuate. Instead of the predicted 39C (102F) and very high winds we reached 37C (98.6F) with no winds until the southerly blew through around midnight cooling things down by 10 degrees in just 30 minutes. Tomorrow could be just as hot so I am not planning on doing anything energetic. DH will be happy in front of TV watching an all day motor race at Bathurst, so I'll be content to sit and knit. I am knitting hats/beanies for the local version of the Hats for Hope Initiative and ignoring the adult UFO's that really should be finished.
> Shirley, I loved your story in last week's TP of your visit to the silk factory and your 'adventure" in the ladies room. Hilarious! I too have memories of some funny loo stories from my travels in Europe that I am sure many of you share. And I loved the photos of the Rockies. Were they taken on the road between Calgary and Banff? Hope we get those brilliant blue skies next year when we are there! I'm hoping there will still be some snow on the mountains. Is that likely in mid-summer? Not to worry. It is going to be beautiful no matter snow on mountains or not.
> 
> This week's photos are of our favourite beaches on the north side of Sydney close to where we live. Everyone has heard of Bondi which is to the east of the city. I don't think it is as pretty as the northern beaches but it is popular because it is so close to the CBD. But we prefer the northern beaches where there are more trees close to the beaches, seems a more natural and peaceful landscape to me. Have a good day everyone. Hugs to all from Denise


Hi Denise. Thanks for sharing your lovely pictures. I just love to see beaches with trees and greenery around them - they look so much more natural than those with hotels and buildings etc all around. Sadly not too many natural beaches left in England. You have to have a bit of inside knowledge to be able find them! Have a good week x


----------



## Cashmeregma

If you want to see the Space Station go to this site to find out when it will be over your area. Type in your city and State or Province, etc., depending on what part of the world you are in:
http://iss.astroviewer.net/observation.php

The days are the first numbers and the months are the second numbers for all us Americans who do it the reverse.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a blue and sunny Surrey. Looks like a lovely day for the moment.
> 
> Just popped in to post todays photos as I'm off to the docs to get a flu jab so will catch up later.
> 
> Hope everyone hs a peacceful, healthy and happ[y week end.


Beautiful ladies having fun. I love your wingspan. I can imagine that you get a lot of comments or if not, a lot of people noticing it with admiration. Hi to London Girl. Love your Buddhas.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Beautiful ladies having fun. I love your wingspan. I can imagine that you get a lot of comments or if not, a lot of people noticing it with admiration. Hi to London Girl. Love your Buddhas.


Hi Angora, Just back from doctors. Yes I had about 20 people stop me and ask about the wingspan also Londony Girl was wearing her surprise jacket so we were like a walking workshop :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> You're up early! Can't sleep or is this your usual time to rise?
> 
> How far are you from Syracuse? That is as far north in NY State that DH and I got on our trip in June/July. We actually stayed with distant relatives near LaFayette after meeting other distant cousins at Skeneatles (Sp??) We thought it was gorgeous in summer. Would love to see it in fall colours.


OH my goodness. You were in Skaneateles. 2 hrs. from me. I love Skaneateles and there is a wonderful hotel/spa that DH and I stayed in that I posted on KTP, Mirbeau. We were so close. Hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angora, Just back from doctors. Yes I had about 20 people stop me and ask about the wingspan also Londony Girl was wearing her surprise jacket so we were like a walking workshop :roll:


That is absolutely wonderful. It must have made you both feel so good and deservedly so. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: When I look at that picture of you and London Girl I see those teenage girls looking back at me. Think you two get younger when you are together!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> did any of you see the story of the category 5 hurricane about to hit india - it is a thousand miles across - will hit in the morning our time - tons bigger that any we have had lately - even sandy. think we need to get our prayers going in their behalf.
> 
> on another note - our cable went on the fritz during bluebloods - now in the skeae (?)of things that is really not a big thing - however - it happened right in the middle - and finally came on so we could see the last ten minutes of it. the ads for it showed what happened in the courtroom so basically nothing was missed - just ruffled my feathers a little.
> 
> starting to cool down - promises to be a cold night - have to be up around seven so I can shower and get ready to go to Ayden's soccer game - not that I really want to go - however he keeps asking why I haven't been to one - grandma goes to all of them. so I will take my lawn chair and watch Ayden's team - they have won all but one game - alex and a griend of his are the managers. hope they win the game tomorrow or they will think I jinxed them. lol
> 
> sam


Sounds like a monster hurricane. I imagine many lives will be lost. Yes they sure could use our prayers in India right now.

Our grandson is playing soccer and I have missed all his games. Well, to be honest, nobody gave me a schedule or where the games will be. I looked it up and found it on the computer so will be going this Tuesday. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> couldn't you go out on the porch - of course that is depending of whether you have a porch or not - do you have a porch?
> 
> sam


Usually a step down, at least there is to my porch. Big step for me. I think the people who built this house were giants. At least it seems that way to me when I try to get back in or out of the house. Little legs, big steps.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> Thanks Shirley. I have wanted to do this rail trip for a long time especially after my brother and his wife did it last year and said it was the best thing they have ever done. However, it is not going to happen. The others we are travelling with (there are 2 other couples) had trouble with the cost of the rail trip (yes I know it is expensive but I think it would be so worth it) so I was outvoted on this one, and I have compromised and agreed to hiring cars to drive from Vancouver through the Rockies to Lake Louise. We are going to spend a night at the Fairmont Chateau (already booked!) - that is my compensation for missing out on the train trip. An extravagance I know but I have wanted to do this forever so I am not giving this one up. We then have another day in Banff so won't have time to drive to Jasper, and then we drive to Calgary to catch a flight to Honolulu for a few days rest before arriving home in time to go back to work. Can't wait! I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas to come.


Amazing trip planned. How wonderful. DH and I were hoping to do this for our 50th wedding anniversary but it is now only a little over 2 yrs. away so I think we will have to wait till 55th anniversary. I do hope to do the train trip through the Rockies. Now when I was reading your post without my glasses on, I saw Rookies, and figured for just one second you were going to have a little KAP with our very own Rookie. LOL 
Your trips should be absolutely incredible with the Rockies and Hawaii, a tropical paradise. So happy for you.


----------



## PurpleFi

I have caught up, now to see if I can remember who wrote what!!!

Caren love the picture of the tunnel, we had one just like that near our house in France.

Lovely beach photos, just fancy a paddle - RIGHT NOW

Ezenby, Mr P wasn't at all sure about me colouring my hair, but I thought it's my hair and I want it so I did and now he likes it. At least it will grow out or you can colour it with a more tame colour if you really don't like it. At Ally Pally there were ladies with hair all colours of the rainbow.

Gwen glad you are following doctors orders, even sitting by an open window will help.

Sam Vit D is also a good idea in winter. I take it as fibromites are often lacking in Vit D.

I to wear reactolite glasses but having the fresh air around you is also helps.

Shirley, what a lovely thank you letter for all the knitted garments you organized for the floor victims.

I used to have a cat (balanese) that we used to take to France. He would not go in a travel box, but had a harness on and sat on my lap while Mr P drove. He just loved being in the car.

Julie, just love all the talk about bread, only wish I could eat it!

Can't remember any more, except to say have a great week end.

Now off to do some shopping as DD and fmily are coming for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, great project. What stitch is that? Quite pretty and lovely color. Don't know what's wrong with me. I haven't been picking up the needles.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> That is absolutely wonderful. It must have made you both feel so good and deservedly so. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: When I look at that picture of you and London Girl I see those teenage girls looking back at me. Think you two get younger when you are together!!!


What yuou really mean to say is that we behave (or should that be misbehave) like kids. Anyway it wasn't me - she started it!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Sam, would be happy to send you some of tomorrow's excessive heat. I personally don't like anything over 28C - I go into personal meltdown!
> 
> CBD = central business district as in the main downtown Sydney shopping and business area. Bondi is a 10 minute drive away, 20 minutes by public transport. The northern beaches are, as the name suggests, on the north side of Sydney Harbour, and a little further from the centre of Sydney.


I go into melt down when it is much over 23/ -24 C this is one of the reasons I am so glad I reversed my decision to go to live in Sydney- beautiful as it may be!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

OH Kathy, sorry to hear about your sister with RA. This is why I eat so weird. I would rather do this than take those drugs. We will see how I do. So far so good. Doctor said I test negative for it now but damage already done still hurts. Gentle hugs for her. They had me on Vioxx that people were dying from so I decided to go this route.

So glad Julies concoction gave you energy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> We too have had cats who were more mobile. One lovely gray moggie used to happily travel in the car on the mainland, curled up on the back window or the windscreen. Totally illegal now! Ive never tried to hitch hike with a cat, though used to hitch a lot as a student. Sad how often our moggies have ended up with kidney problems, especially the males. Our current cats, Salt And Pepper are now reaching 10 years so dont know what life has in store for them. I hate the thought of any of them dying or having to be put to sleep, yet always want to have pets around.


It is one of those sad facts of pet ownership isn't it- they just don't live as long as we do unless something like a tortoise? I first had to confront it when I was only 20, with my dear old Leo, whom I had almost literally brought back from the dead he was so malnourished as a kitten- I was feeding him with an eyedropper, about every hour to start off with, that and 'Golden Eye Ointment' to keep his little eyes right- Mum really did not think I would pull him through- I was 11 at the time- so he did not live terribly old- but I guess with his start in life that is not surprising. I used to talk of his 'traction engine' purr- as he snuggled down in bed with me- my best pets have always slept with me!


----------



## ptofValerie

DaylilyDawn said:


> Sam,
> You have to get a daylight treatment machine. You are describing SAD , Season Affecting Disorder. It is a treatable disorder and it really helps when you follow the Dr's orders to sit in front of it every day for a certain time limit. Hope you beat the depression soon.


Please follow Daylily's advice, Sam and look into this treatment. The daylight lamp used first thing on waking has made a great improvement in the life of one of my dearest friends.

I often read, with envy accounts of lovely things bought at 'Tuesday Morning' or JoAnnes'. We have nothing like these stores in Ireland or indeed Great Britain BUT we have those lovely magazines and part-works with the kits to make a project. I was watching television last night and saw an advertisement for a new knitting part-work that has a kit per issue and eventually, there are sufficient knitted blocks to make a throw. I'm going to investigate this as it will begin with basic techniques. I'm aware that I use the techniques I learned years ago and I believe that I would make further progress if I became skilled with others, including the simple ones. My knitting skills have benefited from doing some dishcloths, as you recommended a while ago, Sam.

Yesterday was spent sewing. I had cut out a jacket a little while ago and the sleeve is ideal for my swollen arm. I thought I had enough interfacing for the jacket front but there isn't enough so I'll go into town to buy more. As I'm over 65 years of ago, I don't pay for public transport. Hurray - and the bus stop is close to the corner of the street on which I live. Belfast city centre is about 15 minutes bus ride. It is a lovely dry morning and a break from household responsibilities will be welcome. I've just had a telephone call from one of my beloved former students, suggesting that we tackle writing a research paper together. Oh GROAN. The first hour of writing is agony but after that the pain lessens!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Hi Denise. Thanks for sharing your lovely pictures. I just love to see beaches with trees and greenery around them - they look so much more natural than those with hotels and buildings etc all around. Sadly not too many natural beaches left in England. You have to have a bit of inside knowledge to be able find them! Have a good week x


Or go to Scotland or Wales!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> OH Kathy, sorry to hear about your sister with RA. This is why I eat so weird. I would rather do this than take those drugs. We will see how I do. So far so good. Doctor said I test negative for it now but damage already done still hurts. Gentle hugs for her. They had me on Vioxx that people were dying from so I decided to go this route.
> 
> So glad Julies concoction gave you energy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You have me really curious! which concoction is this?


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a blue and sunny Surrey. Looks like a lovely day for the moment.
> 
> Just popped in to post todays photos as I'm off to the docs to get a flu jab so will catch up later.
> 
> Hope everyone hs a peacceful, healthy and happ[y week end.


How many Buddha's do you have!? I love the way they crop up in your photos! And that is such a lovely shot of yourself and London Girl.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Scotlass. She has been amazing through the years since her divorce. Her DH has tried to destroy her but she never gives up. She finally lost her apartment and still never gave up. I sure hope this job comes through. She comes from the area of NY where they had a lot of Women's Rights meetings. Women of strength and courage. She exemplifies this.


I just can't believe I said "Her DH." He is anything but dear or darling. He is a :twisted: of a man. He told her she would be homeless and even told his sons they would be homeless. He hurts the boys to get at her. He has sent the police around to her in the mornings when she was leaving for work acting like he was a soldier in Afghanistan and she was harrassing him. She finally was late for work 3 times and took the police in and showed the emails she was getting from him. That ended the police hassling her, and he isn't even a soldier, but over there in Afghanistan making a fortune with a Thai wife in Thailand. She would have to miss work to go to court to try and get him do what was already promised to do and she doesn't get paid when she misses work and at only $10 an hr. every hour really matters. He is hateful in so many ways and even all the way from Afghanistan or Thailand he tries to destroy her but he hasn't succeeded. I now see my old friend's sparkle coming back after years of being verbally abused by him and trying to withhold child support. She will be triumphant in the end. Her strength is beyond anything I have. What an inspiration she is. But he is not a DH.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> You have me really curious! which concoction is this?


Miso with marmite.

OH Kathy had written: 
Julie, I was getting very tired driving to Louisville, so I stopped and got some hot water and made a packet of miso soup with just a bit (1/4 tsp) of marmite stirred in. Gave me the energy I needed to finish the drive.

I assumed, perhaps wrongly, it was your concoction from this. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ptofValerie

Lurker 2 said:


> How many Buddha's do you have!? I love the way they crop up in your photos! And that is such a lovely shot of yourself and London Girl.


Good 'morning' Julie. Good to see you on line as also the others! I hope all is well and I've been following the stages of legal advice with interest and many prayers. If I don't get going, I'll get nothing done today. My sister and I are going to a concert this evening and the venue is the city's former Victorian jail! It is now bring used as a concert venue and I've heard that it is well worth a visit.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I have caught up, now to see if I can remember who wrote what!!!
> 
> Caren love the picture of the tunnel, we had one just like that near our house in France.
> 
> Lovely beach photos, just fancy a paddle - RIGHT NOW
> 
> Ezenby, Mr P wasn't at all sure about me colouring my hair, but I thought it's my hair and I want it so I did and now he likes it. At least it will grow out or you can colour it with a more tame colour if you really don't like it. At Ally Pally there were ladies with hair all colours of the rainbow.
> 
> Gwen glad you are following doctors orders, even sitting by an open window will help.
> 
> Sam Vit D is also a good idea in winter. I take it as fibromites are often lacking in Vit D.
> 
> I to wear reactolite glasses but having the fresh air around you is also helps.
> 
> Shirley, what a lovely thank you letter for all the knitted garments you organized for the floor victims.
> 
> I used to have a cat (balanese) that we used to take to France. He would not go in a travel box, but had a harness on and sat on my lap while Mr P drove. He just loved being in the car.
> 
> Julie, just love all the talk about bread, only wish I could eat it!
> 
> Can't remember any more, except to say have a great week end.
> 
> Now off to do some shopping as DD and fmily are coming for lunch tomorrow.


Happy shopping! Sounds like it will be a feast- maybe I should be cutting back on the gluten- I have heard it blamed for tiredness- but I presume that is just the weird hours I keep- especially now I am on my own. I love the idea of the Balinese in his harness, travelling in style!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, great project. What stitch is that? Quite pretty and lovely color. Don't know what's wrong with me. I haven't been picking up the needles.


It is called Fishtail or alternately Horses hooves- but I am going to have to block it firmly it has turned out so 3 D with this yarn. I thought you were house cleaning? Or was that yesterday? I am not surprised you are having a break- you have accomplished some major pieces lately- I just do little things like scarves and fingerless gloves at the moment- not having a very good level of concentration!


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Good 'morning' Julie. Good to see you on line as also the others! I hope all is well and I've been following the stages of legal advice with interest and many prayers. If I don't get going, I'll get nothing done today. My sister and I are going to a concert this evening and the venue is the city's former Victorian jail! It is now bring used as a concert venue and I've heard that it is well worth a visit.


That sounds like a really tremendous day! I love going to the theatre and to concerts- but they are ridiculously priced here- would take a whole fortnights food budget!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Miso with marmite.
> 
> OH Kathy had written:
> Julie, I was getting very tired driving to Louisville, so I stopped and got some hot water and made a packet of miso soup with just a bit (1/4 tsp) of marmite stirred in. Gave me the energy I needed to finish the drive.
> 
> I assumed, perhaps wrongly, it was your concoction from this. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I had mentioned miso- and some time back Kathy asked me how to use Marmite- so to that extent I guess I own the 'concoction'!


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Thisis being emphasised more here now- for Vitmin D defiency. We have got so good at covering ourselves fromthe sun that we aren't producing enough Vitamin D. ANd 20 minutes is ewhat we are told we need to have. Wonder if for SAD weaaring sunglasses diminishes the impact?
> I remember when we lived in London I told David that Maryanne had real problems in the winter and we needed to do something about next winter. He was very skeptical it must be said.But we returned to Adelaide before the next winter so that wasn't an issue. But wonder if she is worse here during winter- and her glasses are transitional so always darken when she is outside. But we are also being told we must wear sunglasses to avoid sun damage to our eyes.


I had my vitamin D tested last time I had a blood test.. and mine is fine. I was a bit surprised as they say most people like you say nowadays it is low. But I am outside quite a bit each day. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Just jumping in and out again here so I know where I am up to.
I havent posted today coz I have been out and about and didnt get on the laptop till a little while ago. But I am caught up.
((((((((HUGS)))))))) to everyone.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> I just can't believe I said "Her DH." He is anything but dear or darling. He is a :twisted: of a man. He told her she would be homeless and even told his sons they would be homeless. He hurts the boys to get at her. He has sent the police around to her in the mornings when she was leaving for work acting like he was a soldier in Afghanistan and she was harrassing him. She finally was late for work 3 times and took the police in and showed the emails she was getting from him. That ended the police hassling her, and he isn't even a soldier, but over there in Afghanistan making a fortune with a Thai wife in Thailand. She would have to miss work to go to court to try and get him do what was already promised to do and she doesn't get paid when she misses work and at only $10 an hr. every hour really matters. He is hateful in so many ways and even all the way from Afghanistan or Thailand he tries to destroy her but he hasn't succeeded. I now see my old friend's sparkle coming back after years of being verbally abused by him and trying to withhold child support. She will be triumphant in the end. Her strength is beyond anything I have. What an inspiration she is. But he is not a DH.


Ah yes but the D doesn't have to be complimentary. And he sure sounds like he deserves some of the other terms.


----------



## patocenizo

Okay I will try to do so. Enjoy the rest of the weekend. We drove through Vail and Loveland Pass where it was snowing and you could still see the fall colors, it was quite a treat!!


thewren said:


> how great that it snowed while you were there - enjoy the rest of your trip - a safe trip home.
> 
> sam
> 
> maybe when you get home you could share some pictures of your trip.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Mary & June - I will see if I can open it and copy it here.
> 
> *Here it is without the crest of the Municipal District*.
> 
> Municipal District of Bighorn No.8
> No.2 Heart Mountain Drive, P.O. Box 310, Exshaw, Alberta T0L 2C0
> 
> Website: www.mdbighorn.ca
> 
> Thank you, Shirley. For typing out the letter so I could see it. But thank you most of all for allowing me to help the community in a small way.
> Hugs,
> Junek
> 
> Friday, October 11, 2013
> 
> Dear Shirley:
> I want to write and say thank you for the wonderful donation of knitted items that you organized for the people of Exshaw and the greater MD. On behalf of my community we are very grateful to all the members of the Knitting Paradise International Knitting and Crochet Forum.
> 
> When the flood waters hit in June, many families were devastated throughout our municipal boundaries. We have five hamlets within the MD plus many living in remote ranchlands. No one was unaffected by this flood and as the weather turns bad, I know many are going to appreciate the warmth they will find in these donated items.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for coming along side our community, and meeting our needs.
> 
> Yours faithfully,
> 
> Josephine Dick
> Flood Recovery Coordinator
> MD of Bighorn
> PH: 403-673-3611 ext 245
> Cell: 403-493-1752
> 
> I will have to see if I can figure why the download is not opening -- anyway - at least I copied the letter on to a
> text edit page and copied it and it worked.


----------



## jknappva

DaylilyDawn said:


> Hi JuneK,
> I will be back next time. I have been too busy to stop in before. I am working on two baby blankets for my youngest son's friend who is expecting twin boys in Dec. Had to make sure the Mama wasn't going to dress them in identical outfits because I wasn't going to make identical blankets. Too Boring. Then I had issues with the pattern I chose and had to start over a couple of times. I finally got the first one finished and now I am on the 2nd one and ran into a problem where I had to rip back about 10 rows due to a row I had knitted on the wrong side. I will be extremely busy in the next few weeks since I have several sets of gloves and mittens, a slouchy hat and scarf to knit for my grandson, daughter, and daughter-in-law. I have posted a picture of some of my work in the Pictures thread. Gloves I made using a circular needle.


WOW!! You are sure managing to stay busy with your knitting. But it's always fun to knit for an expected baby. I made a couple of hats and sweaters for my great-niece who was expecting in Sept. Unfortunately, the dr told them she was having a girl...surprise, Gracie turned out to be Jase!!! One of the outfits had tiny pink rosebuds so I know he won't be wearing that. 
I'll look for your work on the Pictures thread!
juneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is called Fishtail or alternately Horses hooves- but I am going to have to block it firmly it has turned out so 3 D with this yarn. I thought you were house cleaning? Or was that yesterday? I am not surprised you are having a break- you have accomplished some major pieces lately- I just do little things like scarves and fingerless gloves at the moment- not having a very good level of concentration!


Yes, got a lot done but my friend got even more done. What that gal can accomplish in a short time. Gave her money for a meal out on their trip they were leaving on after leaving here. This is not the friend I was talking about earlier today.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> they were so nice to work with-- and so appreciative from the first day I talked to them. They were really hit hard and not much publicity for them. I am so glad I saw a bit about their situation in the paper about the flood and wrote it down. Lots of aid going to the bigger places. this is a lovely area nestled in the rockies and there were four completely new creeks started in the flood which went right through the town and carried everything down across the highway. They are dried creek beds now and are still working on the highway - so sad.


Nature can be devastating!!! Several years ago, my daughter and I drove through a part of West Virginia that had had a flood about a month before. There was no doubt where the water had raged since there was absolutely nothing growing and almost all topsoil was gone. This was not a large area such as the flood hit in Canada.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

[This week's photos are of our favourite beaches on the north side of Sydney close to where we live. Everyone has heard of Bondi which is to the east of the city. I don't think it is as pretty as the northern beaches but it is popular because it is so close to the CBD. But we prefer the northern beaches where there are more trees close to the beaches, seems a more natural and peaceful landscape to me. Have a good day everyone. Hugs to all from Denise[/quote]

Thanks for those lovely pictures of your area!! The beaches are gorgeous and I, too, love that the trees are so close to the beach.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> My favorite spot on the drive to get Jamie from college.


The short tunnel reminds me of a drive around Williamsburg....we have one that looks a lot like that!!!
Sounds like you had a nice drive to pick her up. I know you're both enjoying having her home for the weekend. 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a real spring day- alternate sun and rain- the rain has just started again- doing my best to keep out of it!


And we're having autumn rain, Julie! And I, too, am staying out of it. Our storm off the coast, that came through all of last week has turned around and is now coming back!!So we're predicted rain all weekend plus high tides and wind tomorrow!!
Thank goodness for knitting!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Marilyn, yes use a larger pan by all means- remembering if it is thinner it may cook a tad faster- the Italians make it both thicker and thinner I believe- and it can be round too- I just don't happen to have a round pan the right size. I have often made mine in the bread machine, and not had any problems! I just wore out my old machine- which is why I am now using the Kenwood mixer.


Love your scarf, Julie....You talked so much about your bread that I started craving home-made bread. So I've had my bread machine for about 6 weeks and even though it's only partially home-made, it's really spoiled me for the store-boughten (as Sam says!) bread. I loved making it when I was able to pound and knead it and for a long time, had my sour dough starter sitting on the counter. Thanks to arthritis, the bread machine is my friend!
Hope your weather clears up soon.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Six pages already! Talkative people tonight. Got my load at 4 instead of 5 and was able to get to the delivery just after 9. Didn't have to wait til morning so hopefully I can sleep in.
> 
> Set up the new light I bought. Yeah, now I will be able to knit and read after dark. It takes 3 AA batteries which were included. Nice bright light.
> 
> Since I sit in the driver's seat even when not driving, I get alot of sunshine. February seems to be my saddest month. I agree about tanning beds. Not good for you but that doesn't stop people from using them.
> 
> Love the pix of the beaches. Miss going to them. Those are so peaceful looking.
> 
> Julie, I was getting very tired driving to Louisville, so I stopped and got some hot water and made a packet of miso soup with just a bit (1/4 tsp) of marmite stirred in. Gave me the energy I needed to finish the drive.
> 
> Angora, yes, I just drive through my tiredness or if able stop for a quick cat nap. Some days are better than others. Seem to have alot of energy and few aches and others, I feel as old as my mom. Just had a discussion with my DSis about the amount of pills she takes for her RA and other problems. It's unreal and the side.effects of most of them. She is already developing cataracts (she's 65). Doctor said it is from the pregnasone (sp). She will be going in for foot surgery soon and is using a cream on some precancerous cells. She's a mess (lol) and she still manages to work 5 days a week and a fairly stressful job. Her DH is retired and sleeps all day because he stays up most of the night on the computer.
> 
> Enough about that. I think we all work through our pains and are people because of it.
> 
> Sleep tight all. Or have a great day if it is that time for you. Hugs to all.
> 
> OH Kathy


You are amazing, Kathy. I don't know how you do as much as you do. You're definitely an inspiration. Everytime I get tired, I think of all you do and it makes me try harder to do things I wouldn't accomplish.
So sorry to hear your sister is having so many problems. I'm lucky that everytime I see a spot on my skin, when I ask my dr. he always says it's NOT pre-cancer. I have a couple of friends that have had many spots removed.
Travel safely.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

nicho said:


> You're up early! Can't sleep or is this your usual time to rise?
> 
> How far are you from Syracuse? That is as far north in NY State that DH and I got on our trip in June/July. We actually stayed with distant relatives near LaFayette after meeting other distant cousins at Skeneatles (Sp??) We thought it was gorgeous in summer. Would love to see it in fall colours.


I'm usually up about 4-4:30 in the morning. I am a little more than an hour from Syracuse. If you get on the interstate head towards Watertown/Fort Drum. It is equally a gorgeous in the the autumn colors.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> did any of you see the story of the category 5 hurricane about to hit india - it is a thousand miles across - will hit in the morning our time - tons bigger that any we have had lately - even sandy. think we need to get our prayers going in their behalf.
> 
> on another note - our cable went on the fritz during bluebloods - now in the skeae (?)of things that is really not a big thing - however - it happened right in the middle - and finally came on so we could see the last ten minutes of it. the ads for it showed what happened in the courtroom so basically nothing was missed - just ruffled my feathers a little.
> 
> starting to cool down - promises to be a cold night - have to be up around seven so I can shower and get ready to go to Ayden's soccer game - not that I really want to go - however he keeps asking why I haven't been to one - grandma goes to all of them. so I will take my lawn chair and watch Ayden's team - they have won all but one game - alex and a griend of his are the managers. hope they win the game tomorrow or they will think I jinxed them. lol
> 
> sam


I haven't had the news on this morning, Sam. But I did see a short clip yesterday about that storm near India. Our hurricanes are very minor considering their huge typhoons!!
Just so you know for future reference. You can go online and watch Blue Bloods if the cable goes out in the middle. I accidentally erased an episode of Elementary from my dvr a couple of months ago. I went to the CBS website and was able to watch the entire show.
I'm sure since Blue Bloods is also on CBS, you could do the same.
Hope Ayden's team was the winner of the game..
JuneK


----------



## Grandmapaula

Good morning everyone. Just posting so I can find you later. DH is cooking breakfast and then we are off to our church bake sale. Then I'm going to run out to get some size 7 DPNs. Mine seem to have run away - I know I have some,but I've searched all my bags, drawers and WIPs and no luck. So, I'll go buy new ones and then the others will reappear from the "black hole" that sucked them up.(LOL) Catch you all later. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Patches39

siouxann said:


> Sam, you sound like me when the short days of winter hit. This year I plan to get one of those lights for people with S.A.D. as the "blue meanies"
> get me every winter.


Hi all up and feeling pretty good :-D think things are getting back to normal. :thumbup: 
I have used the lights for S.A.D. For two years and it does help. Worth trying. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a blue and sunny Surrey. Looks like a lovely day for the moment.
> 
> Just popped in to post todays photos as I'm off to the docs to get a flu jab so will catch up later.
> 
> Hope everyone hs a peacceful, healthy and happ[y week end.


Thank you for the sunny Surrey pictures as that's all the sun I'll see today....rainy and dreary again....
Hope the flu jab goes quickly and painlessly!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angora, Just back from doctors. Yes I had about 20 people stop me and ask about the wingspan also Londony Girl was wearing her surprise jacket so we were like a walking workshop :roll:


I wondered if London Girl's jacket was from the workshop! You two were walking ads for the wonderful workshops!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam from wet and windy Surrey. Thanks for the vegan recipes, I shall have to give them a try.
> With regard to the depression, my doctor has told me to make sure I get out of doors every day for at least 20 mins, something to do with the light affecting the eyes and helping the brain. If the weather is really horrible I sit by an open window. It does seem to help. Worth a try anyway.
> I have been sewing leaves together today - a way of using up some of my stash and I think it is going to turn into a waistcoat.
> I'm off to bed now and have my flu jab in the morning.
> Hope everyone hasa good week end. Night night
> Here's another photo from Ally Pally.....


Nice photo, two lovely ladies :-D


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Great picture of you two! You must have recently had more purple added; LOVE IT! I think part of my slump lately has been that I haven't been able to get outside....only way to exit house is down quite a number of steps and of course I'm not suppose to be doing steps right now....(see I do follow doctors orders most of the time....LOL)


  hang in there, Sis.


----------



## Patches39

I want to get some small DPN's, for socks, and mitts,can anyone tell me what is a good one to buy? Need help :lol:


----------



## Patches39

siouxann said:


> What a nice letter! They are certainly appreciative of the help they received.


Ditto


----------



## RookieRetiree

My nephew got married in Vail and I love it there...so very different than the flat lands of the Midwest. I was there in early June so loved how green everything was.


patocenizo said:


> Okay I will try to do so. Enjoy the rest of the weekend. We drove through Vail and Loveland Pass where it was snowing and you could still see the fall colors, it was quite a treat!!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a blue and sunny Surrey. Looks like a lovely day for the moment.
> 
> Just popped in to post todays photos as I'm off to the docs to get a flu jab so will catch up later.
> 
> Hope everyone hs a peacceful, healthy and happ[y week end.


Your garden is still so green compared to mine. With the wind the last few days many of the trees are nearly bare.

Not looking forward to my flu shot as all but it does help.

Have a great day.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Greetings: I'm Sharon from Virginia Beach VA. Have throughly enjoyed these 12 pages of news from each of you. Don't get online often, very shy and uneducated with this computer. Working on 2nd pair of socks for my son, just finishing the cuffs, top down, doing both at same time. Would love to hear from you....anyone close to my area. More another time, have a wonderful day, this is 5th day of rain for me.


----------



## NanaCaren

good morning/ afternoon/evening, from a very sunny autumn Great Bend. 

Coffee is late today, had a nap after catching up with MotoGP. 

Hugs and healing thoughts for all that are in need.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi and LondonGirl...looks like you had a great time at the AllyPally (I love saying that) and hope to get to UK again and that will be on the list of things to do.

Your wingspan and surprise jacket are lovely.

We have a wedding to go to today.the daughter of one of my DH's classmates (he was also our Best Man). 

Have a great week-end with Jamie and the family, Caren.

I purchased a lamp last winter and also upped the dosage of Vitamin D. I'll be using it a again this winter.


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney where we are in for another very hot weekend. At least the horror day predicted for Thursday did not eventuate. Instead of the predicted 39C (102F) and very high winds we reached 37C (98.6F) with no winds until the southerly blew through around midnight cooling things down by 10 degrees in just 30 minutes. Tomorrow could be just as hot so I am not planning on doing anything energetic. DH will be happy in front of TV watching an all day motor race at Bathurst, so I'll be content to sit and knit. I am knitting hats/beanies for the local version of the Hats for Hope Initiative and ignoring the adult UFO's that really should be finished.
> 
> Shirley, I loved your story in last week's TP of your visit to the silk factory and your 'adventure" in the ladies room. Hilarious! I too have memories of some funny loo stories from my travels in Europe that I am sure many of you share. And I loved the photos of the Rockies. Were they taken on the road between Calgary and Banff? Hope we get those brilliant blue skies next year when we are there! I'm hoping there will still be some snow on the mountains. Is that likely in mid-summer? Not to worry. It is going to be beautiful no matter snow on mountains or not.
> 
> This week's photos are of our favourite beaches on the north side of Sydney close to where we live. Everyone has heard of Bondi which is to the east of the city. I don't think it is as pretty as the northern beaches but it is popular because it is so close to the CBD. But we prefer the northern beaches where there are more trees close to the beaches, seems a more natural and peaceful landscape to me. Have a good day everyone. Hugs to all from Denise


Lovely photos. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> If you want to see the Space Station go to this site to find out when it will be over your area. Type in your city and State or Province, etc., depending on what part of the world you are in:
> http://iss.astroviewer.net/observation.php
> 
> The days are the first numbers and the months are the second numbers for all us Americans who do it the reverse.


I always get the date (day/month) mixed up, after all the years I've been in the states.


----------



## Cashmeregma

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings: I'm Sharon from Virginia Beach VA. Have throughly enjoyed these 12 pages of news from each of you. Don't get online often, very shy and uneducated with this computer. Working on 2nd pair of socks for my son, just finishing the cuffs, top down, doing both at same time. Would love to hear from you....anyone close to my area. More another time, have a wonderful day, this is 5th day of rain for me.


We love socks on here. What is your area???
Must add that we also love photos so if we can help you with that so you can post a picture of what you are working on, let us know. Welcome.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> good morning/ afternoon/evening, from a very sunny autumn Great Bend.
> 
> Coffee is late today, had a nap after catching up with MotoGP.
> 
> Hugs and healing thoughts for all that are in need.


LOL


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> My favorite spot on the drive to get Jamie from college.


Lovely :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> What yuou really mean to say is that we behave (or should that be misbehave) like kids. Anyway it wasn't me - she started it!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Please tell London Girl her sweater looks gorgeous!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Ah yes but the D doesn't have to be complimentary. And he sure sounds like he deserves some of the other terms.


You're right. I just thought of two :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma

patocenizo said:


> Okay I will try to do so. Enjoy the rest of the weekend. We drove through Vail and Loveland Pass where it was snowing and you could still see the fall colors, it was quite a treat!!


Sounds like a beautiful trip. Safe journey and enjoy the rest of your travels.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Marilyn, yes use a larger pan by all means- remembering if it is thinner it may cook a tad faster- the Italians make it both thicker and thinner I believe- and it can be round too- I just don't happen to have a round pan the right size. I have often made mine in the bread machine, and not had any problems! I just wore out my old machine- which is why I am now using the Kenwood mixer.


Nice like the color. :-D


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum Sam, I love Pilaf. I have to watch it with SAD also, that's one reason I moved from Alaska, my problem wasn't so much the dark as the perpetual clouds that blocked the sky on Kodiak Island and you couldn't even see. As long as I can see the sky, I'm pretty much okay. DSM just bought a lamp for that at Bed Bath and Beyond for $29.99, not a bad price.
> Hope you are back to yourself soon, I know it's draining when you aren't feeling your usual self. Hugs Sam.
> We got back from Ft. Collins around 3:30 and decided to go ahead and get the pears sliced and in the dehydrator, and to get the cucumbers into jars with the pickling liquids. We ran out of bread and butter so did the rest in just classic dill, can't wait to taste them. DSM had 2 Kholrabi left so we did a half pint jar of each bread and butter and the dill so that she can see how it comes out, I'll let you know.
> Well, I'm going to head to bed at a reasonable time tonight, so I'll get caught up in the morning, have a great night everyone!
> Hugs.


Night SIS.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> that is sad that no one could let you know about fale's birthday - if it's any comfort - they will pay - if not now - they will in the future. karma is a bitch.
> 
> sam


Double Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, rain and a leak. Hope you can get it fixed soon. How lovely of your daughter and she is quite committed to do this in the rain.


Here is a picture of her taken this morning down by one of the rivers in DC. Still has a smile! (Hope the attachment works!)


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> did any of you see the story of the category 5 hurricane about to hit india - it is a thousand miles across - will hit in the morning our time - tons bigger that any we have had lately - even sandy. think we need to get our prayers going in their behalf.
> 
> on another note - our cable went on the fritz during bluebloods - now in the skeae (?)of things that is really not a big thing - however - it happened right in the middle - and finally came on so we could see the last ten minutes of it. the ads for it showed what happened in the courtroom so basically nothing was missed - just ruffled my feathers a little.
> 
> starting to cool down - promises to be a cold night - have to be up around seven so I can shower and get ready to go to Ayden's soccer game - not that I really want to go - however he keeps asking why I haven't been to one - grandma goes to all of them. so I will take my lawn chair and watch Ayden's team - they have won all but one game - alex and a griend of his are the managers. hope they win the game tomorrow or they will think I jinxed them. lol
> 
> sam


Prayer going up.


----------



## Bulldog

Thank you, Sam for another great opening to our gathering. Your recipes are wonderful as usual.
Thanksgiving at Hiedi's would be so much better with the buffet style. The kids always want to come here for some reason. I will be responsible for the dressing, broccoli casserole, congealed salad, banana pudding,fried cauliflower and deviled eggs. Jim cooks a turkey breast and ham and they bring rest of the dishes. I love it when they all gather but find it very tiring to do all that now. Hard to stand in the kitchen all day with my back now.
Depression is a hard thing to deal with. It runs in my family and I have fought it all of my life. When I was working, every patient had depression somewhere in their record. I used to get out of the house more but now am just not able to. Just to go to church is a real effort on my part and going to Angies has been physically draining.
Hang in there. The light sounds like good way to go and changing scenery when you can. The cold keeps most all us seniors close to home.
I did not finish all of last weeks KTP but will go back as I can.
Sandi, I pray Alan is feeling better. You take care of yourself, too. I know you worry about him and that takes its tole
Gwen, I am so hoping this finds you in less pain and feeling better. You have certainly had your share.
I pray for Marianne. She has so much on her shoulders with her Mom and added health issues
Jynx has certainly been through a horrible ordeal. She has fought major health issues for a long time and is such a sweet, loving lady
Julie has had a lifetime of sorrow and we all want the best for her in the future.
Charlotte is in the midst of recovery from a horrible medical crisis and we pray for her physically and emotionally.
We have cancer survivors here, recovering alcoholics here, people in the midst of job loss and loss of their homes, People who have lost loved ones and now are starting a life alone....SO you see depression is a black dog, as Julie says. It is no sin to be depressed. It comes to us all at some point in our life...situational or for other reasons
BUT we have each other. We listen, we console, we empathize, we pray, we send healing thoughts. Here lies the soft place to fall. My love and hugs go out to you all...Betty


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angora, Just back from doctors. Yes I had about 20 people stop me and ask about the wingspan also Londony Girl was wearing her surprise jacket so we were like a walking workshop :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Publicity is a good thing!

Maybe we could make a sign,(one of those sandwich signs) " Knitting Paradise Workshops "
and our link! grin. YOu could walk all over London???? with London Girl???

You both look gorgeous. Hello to Londy too.


----------



## Designer1234

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings: I'm Sharon from Virginia Beach VA. Have throughly enjoyed these 12 pages of news from each of you. Don't get online often, very shy and uneducated with this computer. Working on 2nd pair of socks for my son, just finishing the cuffs, top down, doing both at same time. Would love to hear from you....anyone close to my area. More another time, have a wonderful day, this is 5th day of rain for me.


Sharon - this is a good place to get some computer time in and also make a whole lot of new friends. Just post away and let us know a bit about yourself. Your socks sound great there are some great sock knitters around here - I have never had the courage to try two socks at a time. I figure I would end up with a real mess. I have done two cuffs separately, then two heels, but not two on the needles at once.

I hope you will stay with us and join in. This is a wonderfully friendly group to new people and we all care about each other. Welcome!! hope to see your posts.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a blue and sunny Surrey. Looks like a lovely day for the moment.
> 
> Just popped in to post todays photos as I'm off to the docs to get a flu jab so will catch up later.
> 
> Hope everyone hs a peacceful, healthy and happ[y week end.


Lovely, your garden is such a peaceful place. :-D


----------



## siouxann

Ezenby said:


> Only reading and not posting the last serval weeks. Several topics have been real interesting to me. Guess Iv been having a spell of depression...but today I did some sewing. Pillow covers, arm covers for DH chair and a some mending. Started a crochet dog sweater.
> Growning up in sunny San Diego...I am now getting those pre-cancer areas on face and neck. Sisters had many removed and as time goes by they seems to get more...and more serious.
> Neighbor was very sick last winter ...even to be loosing blood. It was finally diagnosed as very, very low vitamin D w/3. She can't believe how much energy she now has.
> 
> Just today I told my niece how nice it is to read KTP. Days go by where the only one I see is DH. He is not known to have conversations with me that are IMHO interesting. HeeHee.
> There is a recipe for making an oatmeal pancake that is healthy and keeps the hunger away for a good spell....at least til the next meal. Friend gave me the list of what to put in but who knows where it is. I'll just give an idea and you can go from there.
> 
> 1 egg
> 1 1/2 Cup oatmeal or maybe two cups
> Blend together and add milk* as needed to make like a pancake flour mixture. Blend so oatmeal flakes breaks down and not whole ...nor flour smooth. Time blending depends on oatmeal...I do not use instant oatmeal.
> *Yogurt instead of milk
> 1/2 cottage cheese. If you have it.
> Add cinnamon and vanilla
> Handful of chopped walnuts
> 
> I use a Belgium waffle maker to cook mixture but you can make pancakes in a skillet.
> Top with syrup or fruit preserves.
> 
> I have a tendency to wing cooking and not go with perfect measurements....like when making soups and stews.


Your recipe sounds like something I will definitely try - Thanks! I also 'wing' my cooking. It then becomes a challenge when it is a success and the family asks for it again. Can't always remember how I did it.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam from wet and windy Surrey. Thanks for the vegan recipes, I shall have to give them a try.
> With regard to the depression, my doctor has told me to make sure I get out of doors every day for at least 20 mins, something to do with the light affecting the eyes and helping the brain. If the weather is really horrible I sit by an open window. It does seem to help. Worth a try anyway.
> I have been sewing leaves together today - a way of using up some of my stash and I think it is going to turn into a waistcoat.
> I'm off to bed now and have my flu jab in the morning.
> Hope everyone hasa good week end. Night night
> Here's another photo from Ally Pally.....


Great picture ladies. :thumbup: Looking like you had a great time.


----------



## gagesmom

Morning all going on 10:30am here. Another bright sunny day here and more packing is planned for me before I work tonight.

Siouxann give Trisha a high five for me. What a beautiful girl, doing a beautiful thing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> It is one of those sad facts of pet ownership isn't it- they just don't live as long as we do unless something like a tortoise? I first had to confront it when I was only 20, with my dear old Leo, whom I had almost literally brought back from the dead he was so malnourished as a kitten- I was feeding him with an eyedropper, about every hour to start off with, that and 'Golden Eye Ointment' to keep his little eyes right- Mum really did not think I would pull him through- I was 11 at the time- so he did not live terribly old- but I guess with his start in life that is not surprising. I used to talk of his 'traction engine' purr- as he snuggled down in bed with me- my best pets have always slept with me!


WOW, what a nice story,makes me think about my oldest cat, she was found up in the car top trying to get warm I guess, love her very much. And yes they do die to soon.


----------



## gagesmom

Morning Patches, glad to hear you are doing so much better this morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Maybe you've seen this already but Vogue has all their patterns on sale for under $2.99
http://store.vogueknitting.com/c-1-patterns.aspx#Filter=[pagenum=3*Sort=7*ava=0]

I was on the 3rd page when I copied the link so check out the first 2 pages also.

You can also click on All UR corner so you don't have to change pages.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> good morning/ afternoon/evening, from a very sunny autumn Great Bend.
> 
> Coffee is late today, had a nap after catching up with MotoGP.
> 
> Hugs and healing thoughts for all that are in need.


Great coffee Caren! The pup definitely has my attitude in the morning. lol :roll:


----------



## gagesmom

I am off for a bit. going to haul all the boxes we packed in the basement up here to the spare room. The less I have to carry up from the basement the better.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> good morning/ afternoon/evening, from a very sunny autumn Great Bend.
> 
> Coffee is late today, had a nap after catching up with MotoGP.
> 
> Hugs and healing thoughts for all that are in need.


Thanks,  love it, and the puppy, LOL LOL.


----------



## Patches39

siouxann said:


> Here is a picture of her taken this morning down by one of the rivers in DC. Still has a smile! (Hope the attachment works!)


Lovely lady. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Thank you, Sam for another great opening to our gathering. Your recipes are wonderful as usual.
> Thanksgiving at Hiedi's would be so much better with the buffet style. The kids always want to come here for some reason. I will be responsible for the dressing, broccoli casserole, congealed salad, banana pudding,fried cauliflower and deviled eggs. Jim cooks a turkey breast and ham and they bring rest of the dishes. I love it when they all gather but find it very tiring to do all that now. Hard to stand in the kitchen all day with my back now.
> Depression is a hard thing to deal with. It runs in my family and I have fought it all of my life. When I was working, every patient had depression somewhere in their record. I used to get out of the house more but now am just not able to. Just to go to church is a real effort on my part and going to Angies has been physically draining.
> Hang in there. The light sounds like good way to go and changing scenery when you can. The cold keeps most all us seniors close to home.
> I did not finish all of last weeks KTP but will go back as I can.
> Sandi, I pray Alan is feeling better. You take care of yourself, too. I know you worry about him and that takes its tole
> Gwen, I am so hoping this finds you in less pain and feeling better. You have certainly had your share.
> I pray for Marianne. She has so much on her shoulders with her Mom and added health issues
> Jynx has certainly been through a horrible ordeal. She has fought major health issues for a long time and is such a sweet, loving lady
> Julie has had a lifetime of sorrow and we all want the best for her in the future.
> Charlotte is in the midst of recovery from a horrible medical crisis and we pray for her physically and emotionally.
> We have cancer survivors here, recovering alcoholics here, people in the midst of job loss and loss of their homes, People who have lost loved ones and now are starting a life alone....SO you see depression is a black dog, as Julie says. It is no sin to be depressed. It comes to us all at some point in our life...situational or for other reasons
> BUT we have each other. We listen, we console, we empathize, we pray, we send healing thoughts. Here lies the soft place to fall. My love and hugs go out to you all...Betty


Betty, you said it,girl, and I agree. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Morning Patches, glad to hear you are doing so much better this morning.


YES!!!!!!!


----------



## KateB

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings: I'm Sharon from Virginia Beach VA. Have throughly enjoyed these 12 pages of news from each of you. Don't get online often, very shy and uneducated with this computer. Working on 2nd pair of socks for my son, just finishing the cuffs, top down, doing both at same time. Would love to hear from you....anyone close to my area. More another time, have a wonderful day, this is 5th day of rain for me.


Welcome Sharon and now that you've made it onto the computer and joined us be sure to come again!


----------



## siouxann

Hi Sharon, welcome to the tea table. There will always be a chair for you and Sam's tea pot never runs dry.


----------



## siouxann

Is Zoe OK? I haven't seen her posting.


----------



## NanaCaren

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings: I'm Sharon from Virginia Beach VA. Have throughly enjoyed these 12 pages of news from each of you. Don't get online often, very shy and uneducated with this computer. Working on 2nd pair of socks for my son, just finishing the cuffs, top down, doing both at same time. Would love to hear from you....anyone close to my area. More another time, have a wonderful day, this is 5th day of rain for me.


Welcome to the table glad you stopped by. You are in the right place to learn more about the computer as well as knitting, crochet and food. Stop by often and share your work with us.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Yes, got a lot done but my friend got even more done. What that gal can accomplish in a short time. Gave her money for a meal out on their trip they were leaving on after leaving here. This is not the friend I was talking about earlier today.


 :thumbup: Right! Good to have friends that will help out!


----------



## Karena

Sam 
Those were a very "farm to market" kind of recipes. Such ingredients I have not seen for a long time. Great party. Thanks and stay warm back there. 
Going to have some blueberry pancakes this am. 
Thank rain for us.
Karen in So California


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And we're having autumn rain, Julie! And I, too, am staying out of it. Our storm off the coast, that came through all of last week has turned around and is now coming back!!So we're predicted rain all weekend plus high tides and wind tomorrow!!
> Thank goodness for knitting!!
> JuneK


Maybe your sister will have some good photos- or is she in a different part of the coast?


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Love your scarf, Julie....You talked so much about your bread that I started craving home-made bread. So I've had my bread machine for about 6 weeks and even though it's only partially home-made, it's really spoiled me for the store-boughten (as Sam says!) bread. I loved making it when I was able to pound and knead it and for a long time, had my sour dough starter sitting on the counter. Thanks to arthritis, the bread machine is my friend!
> Hope your weather clears up soon.
> JuneK


the machines really help turn around what has become a painful chore in to a treat! The weather is still- a bit early to be sure what is happening- Ringo will go out soon, and I will have a closer look- it was a very complex low system though!


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> Good morning everyone. Just posting so I can find you later. DH is cooking breakfast and then we are off to our church bake sale. Then I'm going to run out to get some size 7 DPNs. Mine seem to have run away - I know I have some,but I've searched all my bags, drawers and WIPs and no luck. So, I'll go buy new ones and then the others will reappear from the "black hole" that sucked them up.(LOL) Catch you all later. Love and prayers, Paula


That is my sort of Karma!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Hi all up and feeling pretty good :-D think things are getting back to normal. :thumbup:
> I have used the lights for S.A.D. For two years and it does help. Worth trying. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Glad you are feeling good Patches!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Welcome to the table glad you stopped by. You are in the right place to learn more about the computer as well as knitting, crochet and food. Stop by often and share your work with us.


Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings: I'm Sharon from Virginia Beach VA. Have throughly enjoyed these 12 pages of news from each of you. Don't get online often, very shy and uneducated with this computer. Working on 2nd pair of socks for my son, just finishing the cuffs, top down, doing both at same time. Would love to hear from you....anyone close to my area. More another time, have a wonderful day, this is 5th day of rain for me.


Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party, so glad you are enjoying visiting, do drop by again- we would love to hear more from you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Nice like the color. :-D


It is a lovely subtle mix!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Double Ditto :thumbup:


referring to my situation(!) thanks Patches!


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Here is a picture of her taken this morning down by one of the rivers in DC. Still has a smile! (Hope the attachment works!)


Good for her! She is to be commended!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Thank you, Sam for another great opening to our gathering. Your recipes are wonderful as usual.
> Thanksgiving at Hiedi's would be so much better with the buffet style. The kids always want to come here for some reason. I will be responsible for the dressing, broccoli casserole, congealed salad, banana pudding,fried cauliflower and deviled eggs. Jim cooks a turkey breast and ham and they bring rest of the dishes. I love it when they all gather but find it very tiring to do all that now. Hard to stand in the kitchen all day with my back now.
> Depression is a hard thing to deal with. It runs in my family and I have fought it all of my life. When I was working, every patient had depression somewhere in their record. I used to get out of the house more but now am just not able to. Just to go to church is a real effort on my part and going to Angies has been physically draining.
> Hang in there. The light sounds like good way to go and changing scenery when you can. The cold keeps most all us seniors close to home.
> I did not finish all of last weeks KTP but will go back as I can.
> Sandi, I pray Alan is feeling better. You take care of yourself, too. I know you worry about him and that takes its tole
> Gwen, I am so hoping this finds you in less pain and feeling better. You have certainly had your share.
> I pray for Marianne. She has so much on her shoulders with her Mom and added health issues
> Jynx has certainly been through a horrible ordeal. She has fought major health issues for a long time and is such a sweet, loving lady
> Julie has had a lifetime of sorrow and we all want the best for her in the future.
> Charlotte is in the midst of recovery from a horrible medical crisis and we pray for her physically and emotionally.
> We have cancer survivors here, recovering alcoholics here, people in the midst of job loss and loss of their homes, People who have lost loved ones and now are starting a life alone....SO you see depression is a black dog, as Julie says. It is no sin to be depressed. It comes to us all at some point in our life...situational or for other reasons
> BUT we have each other. We listen, we console, we empathize, we pray, we send healing thoughts. Here lies the soft place to fall. My love and hugs go out to you all...Betty


Betty! I have had my good times too- most of the 21 years with Fale were good- And although times were tough sometimes bringing the girls up on my own- we had good times as well. One does miss the friends that have died young though (mostly cancer deaths).
Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is lovely and I really am drawn to the yarn color.

when I made your foccccia didn't use a pan with sides; just patted it out round onto an oiled cookie sheet and it kept it's shape and baked beautifully. this way I felt like I had more control ove how thick I wanted it..


Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Marilyn, yes use a larger pan by all means- remembering if it is thinner it may cook a tad faster- the Italians make it both thicker and thinner I believe- and it can be round too- I just don't happen to have a round pan the right size. I have often made mine in the bread machine, and not had any problems! I just wore out my old machine- which is why I am now using the Kenwood mixer.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Maybe you've seen this already but Vogue has all their patterns on sale for under $2.99
> http://store.vogueknitting.com/c-1-patterns.aspx#Filter=[pagenum=3*Sort=7*ava=0]
> 
> I was on the 3rd page when I copied the link so check out the first 2 pages also.
> 
> You can also click on All UR corner so you don't have to change pages.


thanks for sharing this :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nannyof6GS

Hello Sam, I have never commented on the Tea Party before but I must say to please check with your doctor before you go to the tanning bed. The rays from the beds are probably not the same as the SAD lamps. My family is full of skin cancer and we shutter at the thoughts of tanning salons. Have a great day!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> WOW, what a nice story,makes me think about my oldest cat, she was found up in the car top trying to get warm I guess, love her very much. And yes they do die to soon.


How many cats do you have Patches- sounds like you have at least two? And they are such good companions!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Great coffee Caren! The pup definitely has my attitude in the morning. lol :roll:


Mine too this morning unusual on a week end. Must be lack of sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> I am off for a bit. going to haul all the boxes we packed in the basement up here to the spare room. The less I have to carry up from the basement the better.


Happy Hauling, Melody! The upside is that things are gradually getting going- How is the house hunting progressing?


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> I am off for a bit. going to haul all the boxes we packed in the basement up here to the spare room. The less I have to carry up from the basement the better.


I did that last time I moved. Everything was marked and stacked in one room. Made moving it so much easier as sac box was labeled to which room it went. The older children were responsible for their own rooms.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Is Zoe OK? I haven't seen her posting.


Zoe is likely at Mass right now- I will ring her at some point- not sure what the problem is other than that the Fibro was gettting to her a bit.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Thanks,  love it, and the puppy, LOL LOL.


 :-D :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are so right Sam...I could go out on the porch or the deck...I just can't sit in the furniture there for long as it is uncomfortable on my neck. Of course...a little fresh air is better than none, right? I will do just that. Good idea.


thewren said:


> couldn't you go out on the porch - of course that is depending of whether you have a porch or not - do you have a porch?
> 
> sam


----------



## jheiens

Patches39 said:


> I want to get some small DPN's, for socks, and mitts,can anyone tell me what is a good one to buy? Need help :lol:


Patches, I've made about 15 pairs of socks. Started out with sz #3 bamboo needles (love them) and have used every size from #1 to #4 and #5 mostly metal ones, depending on the yarns being used. Obviously the #4 and #5 were used with worsted and used for boot socks. The other, smaller sizes, I used with sock weight yarns. Socks need to be knit tightly but not so tightly that you can't get the needle through the stitch. The last few stitches on the needle you are finishing and the first several on the next needle need to be knit even tighter but still allowing you to get through the stitch. That will prevent the laddering that happens so many times when we move to the next needle.

Good luck, Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That is lovely and I really am drawn to the yarn color.
> 
> when I made your foccccia didn't use a pan with sides; just patted it out round onto an oiled cookie sheet and it kept it's shape and baked beautifully. this way I felt like I had more control ove how thick I wanted it..


I suspect some people like the more regular shape you get with a pan with sides- but yes- I have often made it on a baking tray as well. Especially if I have made a larger batch, for a crowd.


----------



## angelam

siouxann said:


> Here is a picture of her taken this morning down by one of the rivers in DC. Still has a smile! (Hope the attachment works!)


Good luck to her! Smiling in the rain and all wrapped up in a plastic bag!! She's doing a great job x


----------



## Lurker 2

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Sam, I have never commented on the Tea Party before but I must say to please check with your doctor before you go to the tanning bed. The rays from the beds are probably not the same as the SAD lamps. My family is full of skin cancer and we shutter at the thoughts of tanning salons. Have a great day!


Welcome Nannyof3! do feel you can call by again- Sam loves to have newcomers at his table- and we would love to hear what you are knitting or cooking, or what ever you feel like sharing with us all!


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> I want to get some small DPN's, for socks, and mitts,can anyone tell me what is a good one to buy? Need help :lol:


You can't beat Harmony needles by Knit Picks. I bought a set of dpns from them and absolutely love them. They cost more than the ones in Michaels and A.C. Moore but they sure make knitting more fun. At least for me. AND they still have their circular sets on sale for about $55 instead of $70-something.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings: I'm Sharon from Virginia Beach VA. Have throughly enjoyed these 12 pages of news from each of you. Don't get online often, very shy and uneducated with this computer. Working on 2nd pair of socks for my son, just finishing the cuffs, top down, doing both at same time. Would love to hear from you....anyone close to my area. More another time, have a wonderful day, this is 5th day of rain for me.


Hello, fellow Virginian...Sharon, you're just down the coast from me!!! Hope you decide to become a regular. We always love to have new people joining us. And there are lots of people at the Knitting Tea Party that are really computer literate...if you have a problem, they can probably help you or they have a child or grandchild they can ask.
hope you become a regular!
JuneK


----------



## angelam

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings: I'm Sharon from Virginia Beach VA. Have throughly enjoyed these 12 pages of news from each of you. Don't get online often, very shy and uneducated with this computer. Working on 2nd pair of socks for my son, just finishing the cuffs, top down, doing both at same time. Would love to hear from you....anyone close to my area. More another time, have a wonderful day, this is 5th day of rain for me.


Welcome Sharon. You will find people from all around the world at Sam's table. We have a great time reading about each others lives, families, ups and downs. It's a great place if you enjoy knitting, crochet, cooking or almost any handicraft. I have two very dear friends who lived in Virginia Beach until quite recently. They have now moved to Chesapeake. Hope you will drop in again soon.


----------



## NanaCaren

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Sam, I have never commented on the Tea Party before but I must say to please check with your doctor before you go to the tanning bed. The rays from the beds are probably not the same as the SAD lamps. My family is full of skin cancer and we shutter at the thoughts of tanning salons. Have a great day!


welcome toe the knitting tea party, please feel free to post again. tell us more about yourself.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right Sam...I could go out on the porch or the deck...I just can't sit in the furniture there for long as it is uncomfortable on my neck. Of course...a little fresh air is better than none, right? I will do just that. Good idea.


Even a bit of fresh air and sun is better than none. I find it makes a big difference. Of course having something comfortable to sit in is a help too.


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Thank you, Sam for another great opening to our gathering. Your recipes are wonderful as usual.cancer survivors here, recovering alcoholics here, people in the midst of job loss and loss of their homes, People who have lost loved ones and now are starting a life alone....SO you see depression is a black dog, as Julie says. It is no sin to be depressed. It comes to us all at some point in our life...situational or for other reasons
> BUT we have each other. We listen, we console, we empathize, we pray, we send healing thoughts. Here lies the soft place to fall. My love and hugs go out to you all...Betty


So good to hear from you, Betty. I, also, don't get out much but I have a power chair and a large area that I can cruise around in my chair. And I plan on getting out every day for a 'roll-around' IF THIS WEATHER ever clears up...this is the 5th day of dreary, rainy weather for us. And tomorrow will see the wind and high tides coming back. Waiting for the sun!!
Take care of yourself. My daughter and I both agree that attending church every week really helps us keep an optimistic outlook on life. Although I realize that's not for everyone.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## angelam

jheiens said:


> Patches, I've made about 15 pairs of socks. Started out with sz #3 bamboo needles (love them) and have used every size from #1 to #4 and #5 mostly metal ones, depending on the yarns being used. Obviously the #4 and #5 were used with worsted and used for boot socks. The other, smaller sizes, I used with sock weight yarns. Socks need to be knit tightly but not so tightly that you can't get the needle through the stitch. The last few stitches on the needle you are finishing and the first several on the next needle need to be knit even tighter but still allowing you to get through the stitch. That will prevent the laddering that happens so many times when we move to the next needle.
> 
> Good luck, Ohio Joy


I haven't knitted on dpns for years. Hearing all the talk here I am getting a real urge to make some socks for winter. Have a sweater on the needles at the moment so it may be a while before I get started, but I'm definitely gong to do it. Maybe I'll even get a picture posted when I've finished!


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Morning all going on 10:30am here. Another bright sunny day here and more packing is planned for me before I work tonight.
> 
> Siouxann give Trisha a high five for me. What a beautiful girl, doing a beautiful thing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It definitely is a beautiful thing to be doing and even more so in the rain...the Komen walk here is this weekend and everyone particpating will be as wet as your Trisha!!
Please give her my thanks for doing so.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe your sister will have some good photos- or is she in a different part of the coast?


She did post a picture of the high tide in her yard but the sky has just been a dreary, gray so nothing pretty!! 
She also has some really cute pictures of their newest addition. A stray kitten that turned up at their shop...her husband builds and re-builds engines. She's so cute and is now their 'shop kitty', named Gypsy.
Hope your spring showers are few and far between.
And my sister lives across the river from me...about 6 miles as the crow flies....well, the seagull, as the river is about 4 1/2 miles wide here so most of the miles are water!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I suspect some people like the more regular shape you get with a pan with sides- but yes- I have often made it on a baking tray as well. Especially if I have made a larger batch, for a crowd.


Most of the bread I make is baked on a sheet pan unless I let it continue through the full cycle in the bread machine. which I did this morning.

Fresh from the oven. Instead of regular butter I used bacon butter on it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Linda (that is correct isn't it Patches or am I mixed up?) I have gone on Amazon and been able to purchase nice bamboo DPNS sets very reasonable. I prefer the 6 or 7 inch needles. I've gotten entire sets of 15 different sizes for about $20;sizes ranging from 0 or 1 upwards...5 needles per size. Another place to look for decent needles at a reasonable price is www.eknittingneedles.com. I've purchase them quite reasonably and have been please with the needles. Of course you can also go to places like knitpicks.com


Patches39 said:


> I want to get some small DPN's, for socks, and mitts,can anyone tell me what is a good one to buy? Need help :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> the machines really help turn around what has become a painful chore in to a treat! The weather is still- a bit early to be sure what is happening- Ringo will go out soon, and I will have a closer look- it was a very complex low system though!


Thank the Lord that system that's hitting India didn't come your way...I understand it's about a thousand miles across. I heard earlier they'd evacuated about a million people...where in the world would they put them????Or perhaps I misunderstood? It looks like a very nasty system.
juneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Sharon! Nice to see you posting. Try not to feel shy with us...we all learn so much from each other both about knitting and the computer! I think you'll find that this group is very caring and helpful. 
Are you doing your socks using circular or DPNS? I want to take the class where you do two at a time with one inside the other. Again, welcome to the KTP!


vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings: I'm Sharon from Virginia Beach VA. Have throughly enjoyed these 12 pages of news from each of you. Don't get online often, very shy and uneducated with this computer. Working on 2nd pair of socks for my son, just finishing the cuffs, top down, doing both at same time. Would love to hear from you....anyone close to my area. More another time, have a wonderful day, this is 5th day of rain for me.


----------



## gagesmom

Hello Sharon and Nannyof3, we all hope you will join in from now on with the ktp. It is always fun and good times here. Wonderful recipes and patterns shared. Advice given and shoulders to cry on. You will feel like you are home when you are here. :thumbup: 

Hi Julie, June, Siouxann, Caren and all my other ktp "peeps".

Caren it has been 12 years since I moved last. I have all my boxes labeled with name and room. The boxes are staring to fill up the house. :shock: :shock: 

Julie I have 5 houses to look at lined up next week and possibly 3 more if I can find time in our schedule. I want to do them later in the afternoon. I have told Gage he has to come with us to look at the houses as he has some say in where we live too. I told him we will not just pick a place and have him move there sight unseen, I don't think that is fair on him. I want him to be happy to with the choice.


----------



## gagesmom

Mmmmmm, Caren did you say .....Bacon? yummmmmmmers.


NanaCaren said:


> Most of the bread I make is baked on a sheet pan unless I let it continue through the full cycle in the bread machine. which I did this morning.
> 
> Fresh from the oven. Instead of regular butter I used bacon butter on it.


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Welcome Sharon. You will find people from all around the world at Sam's table. We have a great time reading about each others lives, families, ups and downs. It's a great place if you enjoy knitting, crochet, cooking or almost any handicraft. I have two very dear friends who lived in Virginia Beach until quite recently. They have now moved to Chesapeake. Hope you will drop in again soon.


And your friends didn't move far...since Virginia Beach and Chesapeake are very close and possibly side by side!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> You can't beat Harmony needles by Knit Picks. I bought a set of dpns from them and absolutely love them. They cost more than the ones in Michaels and A.C. Moore but they sure make knitting more fun. At least for me. AND they still have their circular sets on sale for about $55 instead of $70-something.
> JuneK


Thanks, I do like Harmony's :-D


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> Patches, I've made about 15 pairs of socks. Started out with sz #3 bamboo needles (love them) and have used every size from #1 to #4 and #5 mostly metal ones, depending on the yarns being used. Obviously the #4 and #5 were used with worsted and used for boot socks. The other, smaller sizes, I used with sock weight yarns. Socks need to be knit tightly but not so tightly that you can't get the needle through the stitch. The last few stitches on the needle you are finishing and the first several on the next needle need to be knit even tighter but still allowing you to get through the stitch. That will prevent the laddering that happens so many times when we move to the next needle.
> 
> Good luck, Ohio Joy


Thanks :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Linda (that is correct isn't it Patches or am I mixed up?) I have gone on Amazon and been able to purchase nice bamboo DPNS sets very reasonable. I prefer the 6 or 7 inch needles. I've gotten entire sets of 15 different sizes for about $20;sizes ranging from 0 or 1 upwards...5 needles per size. Another place to look for decent needles at a reasonable price is www.eknittingneedles.com. I've purchase them quite reasonably and have been please with the needles. Of course you can also go to places like knitpicks.com


I have found some on ebay as well not that I needed any new ones. I have more than my local Joanns  :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Caren it has been 12 years since I moved last. I have all my boxes labeled with name and room. The boxes are staring to fill up the house. :shock: :shock:
> 
> I would hate to have to move now it has been 14 years and Have so much more stuff.
> 
> Yes I did say bacon. mmmmmmm


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Most of the bread I make is baked on a sheet pan unless I let it continue through the full cycle in the bread machine. which I did this morning.
> 
> Fresh from the oven. Instead of regular butter I used bacon butter on it.


Yummy :-D looks so good :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Linda (that is correct isn't it Patches or am I mixed up?) I have gone on Amazon and been able to purchase nice bamboo DPNS sets very reasonable. I prefer the 6 or 7 inch needles. I've gotten entire sets of 15 different sizes for about $20;sizes ranging from 0 or 1 upwards...5 needles per size. Another place to look for decent needles at a reasonable price is www.eknittingneedles.com. I've purchase them quite reasonably and have been please with the needles. Of course you can also go to places like knitpicks.com


Thanks and your right, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> She did post a picture of the high tide in her yard but the sky has just been a dreary, gray so nothing pretty!!
> She also has some really cute pictures of their newest addition. A stray kitten that turned up at their shop...her husband builds and re-builds engines. She's so cute and is now their 'shop kitty', named Gypsy.
> Hope your spring showers are few and far between.
> And my sister lives across the river from me...about 6 miles as the crow flies....well, the seagull, as the river is about 4 1/2 miles wide here so most of the miles are water!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Most of the bread I make is baked on a sheet pan unless I let it continue through the full cycle in the bread machine. which I did this morning.
> 
> Fresh from the oven. Instead of regular butter I used bacon butter on it.


Can almost smell it from here!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thank the Lord that system that's hitting India didn't come your way...I understand it's about a thousand miles across. I heard earlier they'd evacuated about a million people...where in the world would they put them????Or perhaps I misunderstood? It looks like a very nasty system.
> juneK


A lot of our weather systems develop more directly to the North West of us- the Indian monsoons I think do affect Perth in Australia though. Meteorology is a fascinating topic!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sharon and Nannyof3, we all hope you will join in from now on with the ktp. It is always fun and good times here. Wonderful recipes and patterns shared. Advice given and shoulders to cry on. You will feel like you are home when you are here. :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Julie, June, Siouxann, Caren and all my other ktp "peeps".
> 
> Caren it has been 12 years since I moved last. I have all my boxes labeled with name and room. The boxes are staring to fill up the house. :shock: :shock:
> 
> Julie I have 5 houses to look at lined up next week and possibly 3 more if I can find time in our schedule. I want to do them later in the afternoon. I have told Gage he has to come with us to look at the houses as he has some say in where we live too. I told him we will not just pick a place and have him move there sight unseen, I don't think that is fair on him. I want him to be happy to with the choice.


which all goes to show what a kind caring Mom you are!


----------



## gagesmom

Lurker 2 said:


> which all goes to show what a kind caring Mom you are!


     Awww Thanks Julie.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lurker 2 said:


> which all goes to show what a kind caring Mom you are!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Awww Thanks Julie.


You're welcome!


----------



## gagesmom

Gweniepooh said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


    Thanks to you too Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh

And can you share a recipe for making bacon butter or is this something you purchase?

I had planned on making bread this morning but overslept and by the time I got up everyone had left for work and I need someone to get the bread machine for me; too heavy for me to lift right now. Guess my bread making will have to wait until later or tomorrow. Oh well...


NanaCaren said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren it has been 12 years since I moved last. I have all my boxes labeled with name and room. The boxes are staring to fill up the house. :shock: :shock:
> 
> I would hate to have to move now it has been 14 years and Have so much more stuff.
> 
> Yes I did say bacon. mmmmmmm
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> And can you share a recipe for making bacon butter or is this something you purchase?
> 
> I had planned on making bread this morning but overslept and by the time I got up everyone had left for work and I need someone to get the bread machine for me; too heavy for me to lift right now. Guess my bread making will have to wait until later or tomorrow. Oh well...


It is such a bummer when you are forbidden to lift- but the time will pass- and hopefully already you are in less pain!


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Yummy :-D looks so good :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Jamie says it is the best.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Can almost smell it from here!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: the second loaf is in the machine, the first one didn't last long. :?


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> And can you share a recipe for making bacon butter or is this something you purchase?
> 
> I had planned on making bread this morning but overslept and by the time I got up everyone had left for work and I need someone to get the bread machine for me; too heavy for me to lift right now. Guess my bread making will have to wait until later or tomorrow. Oh well...


I will be glad to share it, one of my favorites as you can put it on so many things. The most popular is baked potatoes.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> And can you share a recipe for making bacon butter or is this something you purchase?
> 
> I had planned on making bread this morning but overslept and by the time I got up everyone had left for work and I need someone to get the bread machine for me; too heavy for me to lift right now. Guess my bread making will have to wait until later or tomorrow. Oh well...


I can so sympathize with you, Gwen. My daughter has to make bread for me in the machine. With my back problem, I can't even reach up far enough to put the 'innard's' into the machine or to take it out!! But it sure is good, isn't it?
Kind of spoils us for the store 'boughten' bread!
Hope you're feeling better....have you heard from Marianne today? Didn't she go to the surgeon yesterday?
Really worried about her and Zoe, since we haven't heard from Zoe in quite a few days.
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

I have sat long enough and rested. I have to go find dh and see what he is up to. Most likely out hiding in the garage.lol. Try to check back in later before work. If not then later after work.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> which all goes to show what a kind caring Mom you are!


RE: Gage checking out the houses....I think it's a wonderful idea to let Gage look at the houses,too! All parents should be so considerate of their children!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

This is the one I used the last few times. I can't find my original one was on a computer that crashed. ENJOY !!!!!

Bacon Jam
Author: Rebecca Lindamood
Prep time:  15 mins
Cook time:  60 mins
Total time:  1 hour 15 mins

Serves: 32
 
Salty, meaty, chewy, sweet, savoury, smoky, bacony goodness. Bacon is crisped and made into the ultimate breakfast spread with maple syrup, onions, coffee, brown sugar and pepper.
Ingredients
3 pounds bacon
4 large yellow onions, peeled and thinly sliced
8 cloves garlic, smashed with the flat side of a knife or a pan and peeled
1 cup cider vinegar
1 cup packed light-brown sugar
½ cup pure maple syrup
1½ cups very strong brewed black coffee
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper


Instructions
Cut the bacon slices into one inch strips. Add the bacon to a Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Cook the bacon, stirring frequently, until the bacon is browned. Use a slotted spoon to transfer the bacon to a paper-towel lined plate. Drain all but 2 tablespoons of the bacon drippings into a heat-proof jar with a tight-fitting lid.*
*Save the bacon drippings in the refrigerator. Thats too much flavor to trash!
Place the Dutch oven back over the medium-high heat and add the onions and garlic. Stir well and reduce heat to medium. Continue to cook for about 8 minutes, or until the onions are mostly translucent. Add the remaining ingredients, stir well, and drop heat again, this time to low.
Bring to a boil, stirring frequently, and boil hard for 2 minutes. After 2 minutes, stir the browned bacon into the onions and liquid.
Simmer uncovered, stirring occasionally to make sure things arent sticking, adding ¼ cup of water if it seems to be drying out. When the onions are meltingly soft and the liquid is thick and syrupy, remove the dutch oven from the heat and let stand for 5 minutes.
Transfer the contents of the Dutch oven to the work bowl of a food processor that has been fitted with a blade. Fit the lid in place and pulse several times or until the Bacon Jam is a spreadable consistency. Scrape into a jar (or jars) or a container with a tight fitting lid. Store in the refrigerator for up to one month or in the freezer for up to 6 months.
Can be served cold, room temperature or warmed.

Notes
The bacon jam could take up to 3 hours to reduce to a syrupy consistency. Just stick with it!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh yes, homemade is the best bread!

Talked with Marianne last night. She actually ended up seeing the surgeon on Mon or Tues (can remember exact) and she will have a needle biopsy done this coming Wed., the 16th at the doc's office. He has given her meds to help her relax more; she is fairing well all in all but of course it is stressful. When she talks it doesn't take much of all before she is very, very hoarse and throat hurts/burns. Doctor has assured her that even IF it is the big C it will be taken care of. He told her that most cancers in this area do not metastize and that if her voice box/larynx is affected she will still be able to speak. Anyway being very hopeful and remaining a positive as possible. 


jknappva said:


> I can so sympathize with you, Gwen. My daughter has to make bread for me in the machine. With my back problem, I can't even reach up far enough to put the 'innard's' into the machine or to take it out!! But it sure is good, isn't it?
> Kind of spoils us for the store 'boughten' bread!
> Hope you're feeling better....have you heard from Marianne today? Didn't she go to the surgeon yesterday?
> Really worried about her and Zoe, since we haven't heard from Zoe in quite a few days.
> JuneK


----------



## London Girl

Angora1 said:


> That is absolutely wonderful. It must have made you both feel so good and deservedly so. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: When I look at that picture of you and London Girl I see those teenage girls looking back at me. Think you two get younger when you are together!!!


You are quite right, Angora1, I am only 17 in my head and PurpleFi is only almost 18!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe your sister will have some good photos- or is she in a different part of the coast?


Here are two photos my sister took...one of the storm on the way this past Mon. Oct. 7 and the other one I think she took on Thurs. showing the high tide flooding into her yard. She and her husband will have to get the lawn crew to clean up the debris that floats in with the water.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank Caren! I can feel my cholesterol rising...LOL but what a delicious sounding jam.


NanaCaren said:


> This is the one I used the last few times. I can't find my original one was on a computer that crashed. ENJOY !!!!!
> 
> Bacon Jam


----------



## jknappva

These are pictures of my DS and DBIL's 'shop kitty', Gypsy. She's a cutie!!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a precious kitty! I love her markings! Oh and the people are nice looking too! LOL


jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my DS and DBIL's 'shop kitty', Gypsy. She's a cutie!!
> JuneK


----------



## purl2diva

Thank you for the update on Marianne. I'm sure this waiting is difficult-always easier to know what you are dealing with. The Dr.'s words are encouraging. Prayers continuing.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well, DH called and is bringing home lunch so I'm off for awhile. TTYL. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann said:


> Here is a picture of her taken this morning down by one of the rivers in DC. Still has a smile! (Hope the attachment works!)


How nice siouxann and she has a beautiful smile after all that walking in the rain.


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann said:


> Your recipe sounds like something I will definitely try - Thanks! I also 'wing' my cooking. It then becomes a challenge when it is a success and the family asks for it again. Can't always remember how I did it.


Exactly. Some of my dishes are a one-time thing. DH wants me to use a voice activated tape recorder and say what I am doing so I can do thing again. That's not a bad idea but I don't have one. LOL Wait, bet he does. :shock:


----------



## Nannyof6GS

Hello Everyone and thank you for the welcoming. I have been knitting (self taught) for about three years. Have done a few shawls, an alpaca sweater that didn't fit so it went to the poor, and now I am trying to follow the sock instructions from Amy and Sock it to Me. I am a professional frogger. I live in PA and soon I will have to change my name to Nannyof6. My youngest daughter is having triplet boys in January/February!! We are very blessed and extremely excited.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 wrote:
It is one of those sad facts of pet ownership isn't it- they just don't live as long as we do unless something like a tortoise? I first had to confront it when I was only 20, with my dear old Leo, whom I had almost literally brought back from the dead he was so malnourished as a kitten- I was feeding him with an eyedropper, about every hour to start off with, that and 'Golden Eye Ointment' to keep his little eyes right- Mum really did not think I would pull him through- I was 11 at the time- so he did not live terribly old- but I guess with his start in life that is not surprising. I used to talk of his 'traction engine' purr- as he snuggled down in bed with me- my best pets have always slept with me!
_______________________________
That was an act of love and I believe he knew you saved his life. What a special experience.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> I have sat long enough and rested. I have to go find dh and see what he is up to. Most likely out hiding in the garage.lol. Try to check back in later before work. If not then later after work.


Have a bless work day :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked with Marianne last night. She actually ended up seeing the surgeon on Mon or Tues (can remember exact) and she will have a needle biopsy done this coming Wed., the 16th at the doc's office. He has given her meds to help her relax more; she is fairing well all in all but of course it is stressful. When she talks it doesn't take much of all before she is very, very hoarse and throat hurts/burns. Doctor has assured her that even IF it is the big C it will be taken care of. He told her that most cancers in this area do not metastize and that if her voice box/larynx is affected she will still be able to speak. Anyway being very hopeful and remaining a positive as possible.


Thanks Gwen for that reassuring update. Still quite concerned, but nice to know the doctor is very hopeful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

London Girl said:


> You are quite right, Angora1, I am only 17 in my head and PurpleFi is only almost 18!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I thought so!


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes, homemade is the best bread!
> 
> Talked with Marianne last night. She actually ended up seeing the surgeon on Mon or Tues (can remember exact) and she will have a needle biopsy done this coming Wed., the 16th at the doc's office. He has given her meds to help her relax more; she is fairing well all in all but of course it is stressful. When she talks it doesn't take much of all before she is very, very hoarse and throat hurts/burns. Doctor has assured her that even IF it is the big C it will be taken care of. He told her that most cancers in this area do not metastize and that if her voice box/larynx is affected she will still be able to speak. Anyway being very hopeful and remaining a positive as possible.


Praying for her so hard, I know how it is. But my dr. Told me the same thing.
And I claim the victory for both of us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone and thank you for the welcoming. I have been knitting (self taught) for about three years. Have done a few shawls, an alpaca sweater that didn't fit so it went to the poor, and now I am trying to follow the sock instructions from Amy and Sock it to Me. I am a professional frogger. I live in PA and soon I will have to change my name to Nannyof6. My youngest daughter is having triplet boys in January/February!! We are very blessed and extremely excited.


Oh my goodness, triplet boys. How exciting, but she will be a very busy lady. Congratulations to all of you and especially Mommy. Triple the joy! Now you have to learn how to do pictures because you know we will have to see them, if parents allow.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Here are two photos my sister took...one of the storm on the way this past Mon. Oct. 7 and the other one I think she took on Thurs. showing the high tide flooding into her yard. She and her husband will have to get the lawn crew to clean up the debris that floats in with the water.
> JuneK


Awesome photos, still beautiful .


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> Praying for her so hard, I know how it is. But my dr. Told me the same thing.
> And I claim the victory for both of us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Patches, glad to know your doctor was reassuring too but I know this is a very scary time. I think the wait time is torture so I'm glad we can help you pass some of the time. Hugs, prayers and victory.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my DS and DBIL's 'shop kitty', Gypsy. She's a cutie!!
> JuneK


Oh my, so cute good looks run in the family LOL


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Patches, glad to know your doctor was reassuring too but I know this is a very scary time. I think the wait time is torture so I'm glad we can help you pass some of the time. Hugs, prayers and victory.


You are so right, don't know what I would do with out my KTP family :-D 
You guys are such a blessing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe I said "Her DH." He is anything but dear or darling.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes but the D doesn't have to be complimentary. And he sure sounds like he deserves some of the other terms.
Click to expand...

Yup, I just filled in something else!  :XD:

Went and filled up my car with gas this morning and stopped by the store; I picked up some sugar free choc chips to make bread or muffins (sweet potato or pumpkin, haven't decided yet).

I'm going through my stash to see what calls to me...still haven't started a new project!


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> And your friends didn't move far...since Virginia Beach and Chesapeake are very close and possibly side by side!
> JuneK


I'm hoping to get over to visit them before too long - maybe sometime next year. We're none of us getting any younger and these trips need to be taken whilst we're still able.


----------



## flyty1n

NanaCaren said:


> good morning/ afternoon/evening, from a very sunny autumn Great Bend.
> 
> Coffee is late today, had a nap after catching up with MotoGP.
> 
> Hugs and healing thoughts for all that are in need.


I want to order those neat coffee mugs for my sister..where did you find them? I have done a Google search without success. Kindly point me to the correct web site. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: the second loaf is in the machine, the first one didn't last long. :?


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> RE: Gage checking out the houses....I think it's a wonderful idea to let Gage look at the houses,too! All parents should be so considerate of their children!
> JuneK


When my daughter & husband were looking to move house they took Robbie who was not quite four to look at all the different houses. He was quite happy to move into any of them but was upset that some of them had no toys in them. He really thought that you just walked out of one house into another and left all your things behind!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Here are two photos my sister took...one of the storm on the way this past Mon. Oct. 7 and the other one I think she took on Thurs. showing the high tide flooding into her yard. She and her husband will have to get the lawn crew to clean up the debris that floats in with the water.
> JuneK


The storm may have been grey, but I have yet to see a photo I would not want on my display, from your sister, yet! They are very close to the edge of the storm surge!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my DS and DBIL's 'shop kitty', Gypsy. She's a cutie!!
> JuneK


cats do love to get in on the action!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone and thank you for the welcoming. I have been knitting (self taught) for about three years. Have done a few shawls, an alpaca sweater that didn't fit so it went to the poor, and now I am trying to follow the sock instructions from Amy and Sock it to Me. I am a professional frogger. I live in PA and soon I will have to change my name to Nannyof6. My youngest daughter is having triplet boys in January/February!! We are very blessed and extremely excited.


Wow, that is quite an event to be looking forward to!


----------



## angelam

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone and thank you for the welcoming. I have been knitting (self taught) for about three years. Have done a few shawls, an alpaca sweater that didn't fit so it went to the poor, and now I am trying to follow the sock instructions from Amy and Sock it to Me. I am a professional frogger. I live in PA and soon I will have to change my name to Nannyof6. My youngest daughter is having triplet boys in January/February!! We are very blessed and extremely excited.


Welcome Nannyof3 - soon to be nannyof6 - how exciting. Three new babies is going to keep those knitting needles red hot!


----------



## Nannyof6GS

Thank you Angora, yes my daughter is already busy....she has a one year old little boy!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> It is one of those sad facts of pet ownership isn't it- they just don't live as long as we do unless something like a tortoise? I first had to confront it when I was only 20, with my dear old Leo, whom I had almost literally brought back from the dead he was so malnourished as a kitten- I was feeding him with an eyedropper, about every hour to start off with, that and 'Golden Eye Ointment' to keep his little eyes right- Mum really did not think I would pull him through- I was 11 at the time- so he did not live terribly old- but I guess with his start in life that is not surprising. I used to talk of his 'traction engine' purr- as he snuggled down in bed with me- my best pets have always slept with me!
> _______________________________
> That was an act of love and I believe he knew you saved his life. What a special experience.


He was very definitely my cat! Alexander had a very great character of a cat known as Tigger, and I don't recall Alastair having a cat at all- he was a dog person. Tigger thought he was one of the dogs too- and would follow Alexander all over the farm, when checking on sheep or cattle, or just working on ridding the thistles. The patch of land was small enough to tackle that with hand held tools- I became quite adept at doing it- the most bothersome were the flat 'California Thistles'. Scottish thistles grow to enormous heights here.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> When my daughter & husband were looking to move house they took Robbie who was not quite four to look at all the different houses. He was quite happy to move into any of them but was upset that some of them had no toys in them. He really thought that you just walked out of one house into another and left all your things behind!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Bulldog

Julie, great project. What stitch is that? Quite pretty and lovely color. Don't know what's wrong with me. I haven't been picking up the needles.

I know! You did all that pushy deadline knitting. Now you need a break...a well deserved brake.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Julie, great project. What stitch is that? Quite pretty and lovely color. Don't know what's wrong with me. I haven't been picking up the needles.
> 
> I know! You did all that pushy deadline knitting. Now you need a break...a well deserved brake.


I fully agree, Betty, I am not surprised Angora has knitted herself to a standstill!


----------



## kehinkle

Lurker 2 said:


> You have me really curious! which concoction is this?


I think she means the marmite in hot water. I added some to my miso soup yesterday. It isnt bad. Not too salty but I think it gave me an energy boost.


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> I think she means the marmite in hot water. I added some to my miso soup yesterday. It isnt bad. Not too salty but I think it gave me an energy boost.


And in the quantity you used, not over-powering!


----------



## Pup lover

Hi all, we have cooked 5 crock pots full of apples for apple butter its on its second cooking now and we are getting ready to start on applesauce. Have all these apples plus two paper grocery bags full and two people with trees who want us to take more!!! Not sure if we want to do more.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Hi all, we have cooked 5 crock pots full of apples for apple butter its on its second cooking now and we are getting ready to start on applesauce. Have all these apples plus two paper grocery bags full and two people with trees who want us to take more!!! Not sure if we want to do more.


Sounds like enough for a year!


----------



## Patches39

Pup lover said:


> Hi all, we have cooked 5 crock pots full of apples for apple butter its on its second cooking now and we are getting ready to start on applesauce. Have all these apples plus two paper grocery bags full and two people with trees who want us to take more!!! Not sure if we want to do more.


 :shock: oh my


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Anyway being very hopeful and remaining a positive as possible.


I remember that she'd seen the surgeon earlier in the week. But didn't remember that a decision had been made on when to do the biopsy. He must be very confident not to schedule the biopsy earlier. But I know she's uncomfortable and she doesn't need any extra stress. I don't see how she does what she does. I know you miss each other. How long before the dr will let you drive and go up and down steps, etc?
Thinking of you....
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

London Girl said:


> You are quite right, Angora1, I am only 17 in my head and PurpleFi is only almost 18!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm still 17 in my head but, unfortunately my body reminds me quickly that I'm NOT!
JuneK


----------



## mjs

Designer1234 said:


> Mary & June - I will see if I can open it and copy it here.
> 
> *Here it is without the crest of the Municipal District*.
> 
> Municipal District of Bighorn No.8
> No.2 Heart Mountain Drive, P.O. Box 310, Exshaw, Alberta T0L 2C0
> 
> Website: www.mdbighorn.ca
> 
> It worked in my libre open office.
> Friday, October 11, 2013
> 
> Dear Shirley:
> I want to write and say thank you for the wonderful donation of knitted items that you organized for the people of Exshaw and the greater MD. On behalf of my community we are very grateful to all the members of the Knitting Paradise International Knitting and Crochet Forum.
> 
> When the flood waters hit in June, many families were devastated throughout our municipal boundaries. We have five hamlets within the MD plus many living in remote ranchlands. No one was unaffected by this flood and as the weather turns bad, I know many are going to appreciate the warmth they will find in these donated items.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for coming along side our community, and meeting our needs.
> 
> Yours faithfully,
> 
> Josephine Dick
> Flood Recovery Coordinator
> MD of Bighorn
> PH: 403-673-3611 ext 245
> Cell: 403-493-1752
> 
> I will have to see if I can figure why the download is not opening -- anyway - at least I copied the letter on to a
> text edit page and copied it and it worked.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> What a precious kitty! I love her markings! Oh and the people are nice looking too! LOL


Everyone that comes to the shop has fallen in love with her...and these are older men. How could you not love that cutie!!?
junek


----------



## jknappva

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone and thank you for the welcoming. I have been knitting (self taught) for about three years. Have done a few shawls, an alpaca sweater that didn't fit so it went to the poor, and now I am trying to follow the sock instructions from Amy and Sock it to Me. I am a professional frogger. I live in PA and soon I will have to change my name to Nannyof6. My youngest daughter is having triplet boys in January/February!! We are very blessed and extremely excited.


So glad to see you.....sounds like you should be starting some baby things!! What a blessing! I know everyone is excited.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Oh my, so cute good looks run in the family LOL


What a sweet thing to say....I've always thought my baby sister was beautiful...when I say BABY, I mean baby, she was born when I was 16...one of those change of life babies. And has been a blessing every day of her life!
Oh, and her DH ain't bad either! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> What a sweet thing to say....I've always thought my baby sister was beautiful...when I say BABY, I mean baby, she was born when I was 16...one of those change of life babies. And has been a blessing every day of her life!
> Oh, and her DH ain't bad either! LOL!
> Junek


Is she the photographer?


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> When my daughter & husband were looking to move house they took Robbie who was not quite four to look at all the different houses. He was quite happy to move into any of them but was upset that some of them had no toys in them. He really thought that you just walked out of one house into another and left all your things behind!


LOL!!! Oh, what a surprise that things don't work that way. Only the house stays behind.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The storm may have been grey, but I have yet to see a photo I would not want on my display, from your sister, yet! They are very close to the edge of the storm surge!


About 4 yrs ago, we had a nor-easter that lasted for 3 days...wind and rain that were constant all 3 days. She walked the floor because the water only stopped about 3 ft from their deck. They had some minor damage to the roof...when the ins. agent came to check everything, her DH asked him if they were covered for the shoe soles she wore out pacing the floor from window to window checking on the water. HE was on the bed napping!!!
Very little upsets this man....he's very laid back.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Hi all, we have cooked 5 crock pots full of apples for apple butter its on its second cooking now and we are getting ready to start on applesauce. Have all these apples plus two paper grocery bags full and two people with trees who want us to take more!!! Not sure if we want to do more.


WOW!!! Makes me tired to think of the work but the apple butter and apple sauce will be so good.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> When my daughter & husband were looking to move house they took Robbie who was not quite four to look at all the different houses. He was quite happy to move into any of them but was upset that some of them had no toys in them. He really thought that you just walked out of one house into another and left all your things behind!


That is so cute.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Is she the photographer?


Yes, she is ..... I think her DH took the picture with Gypsy...he does get to use HIS camera once in a while. But when they're on trips, if she doesn't notice a photo opportunity, he'll point it out and frequently turns around so she can get a picture. He always drives. He thinks nothing of driving for 12 or so hours instead of flying. He said by the time you wait at the airport, go through security, wait for luggage, etc. he could drive most places. Unless, of course, they're going to CA, then they do fly! That man loves to drive.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nannyof3 said:


> Thank you Angora, yes my daughter is already busy....she has a one year old little boy!


Oh my.... I imagine there will be lots of people willing to help. My cousin had girl triplets years ago and I remember everyone wanting to help, including my mother, and she didn't even want to help with her own grandchildren, but was thrilled to be part of helping with the triplets. Now more wee ones for us to watch growing up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> He was very definitely my cat! Alexander had a very great character of a cat known as Tigger, and I don't recall Alastair having a cat at all- he was a dog person. Tigger thought he was one of the dogs too- and would follow Alexander all over the farm, when checking on sheep or cattle, or just working on ridding the thistles. The patch of land was small enough to tackle that with hand held tools- I became quite adept at doing it- the most bothersome were the flat 'California Thistles'. Scottish thistles grow to enormous heights here.


A cat that thinks it's a dog. I had one of those. He was an abandoned cat and I took him in at the bidding of my son. I'm so allergic to cats so he started out in the barn, then the back porch, and finally in the house. He was so thankful for a home. What a mess he was when we took him in. Don't know if you remember me saying before but the vet had to shave him, he was in such a bad mess and this big, huge cat looked like a skinny rat. He actually wanted to hide till his coat grew back and then he was beautiful. That was some hard work out there in the fields, I am sure and with hand tools...I am quite impressed. I'm sure thistles were no fun either.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> About 4 yrs ago, we had a nor-easter that lasted for 3 days...wind and rain that were constant all 3 days. She walked the floor because the water only stopped about 3 ft from their deck. They had some minor damage to the roof...when the ins. agent came to check everything, her DH asked him if they were covered for the shoe soles she wore out pacing the floor from window to window checking on the water. HE was on the bed napping!!!
> Very little upsets this man....he's very laid back.
> Junek


Oh my, so glad they were ok. That was too close for comfort.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I'm still 17 in my head but, unfortunately my body reminds me quickly that I'm NOT!
> JuneK


I KNOW what you mean. :roll:


----------



## jheiens

siouxann said:


> Your recipe sounds like something I will definitely try - Thanks! I also 'wing' my cooking. It then becomes a challenge when it is a success and the family asks for it again. Can't always remember how I did it.


That same situation goes on here all the time in the kitchen, Siouxann. Sometimes it is literally years before that really tasty version flits through my mind again. . . . . or something relatively close to that "favorite'' one.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

well - finally I am here - slept late - missed the soccer game - really - it's dark and cold and 7:00am - got up later - got my shower and dressed - by that time Heidi and company were home - went over for lunch - came back home intending to get on when Heidi called and asked if I wanted to wander the mall with her - they were having a childhood cancer fund raiser - motorcycle gang members dressed in drag collecting money - stuff to auction - and some vendors. gary took me in and Heidi and I walked around - much fun - then a what was supposed to be a quick stop at Meijer turned into a short shopping spree for me in the fresh vegie department and my meds - which was the main reason for our stopping.

another beautiful day - whispy clouds - bright sunshine - got my half hour in the sun after my shower with as little on as I could get away with - 

now here I sit with a cutting board full of sliced turnip (French fry style) - radishes and carrots. I am going to be so healthy you all will be jealous. rotflmao

so will graze away while I catch up.

sam


----------



## pacer

Shirley...thanks for posting the letter as I tried to open it on the main computer and it would not open there either. So glad that we were able to help with such a wonderful project. 

Welcome to Nannyof3 and our other newbie...it is always a pleasure to have you join in with us.

Puplover....that is alot of apples. Applesauce sounds so wonderful. Too bad I don't live closer. 

Rookie...sure hope you have a lovely time at the wedding.

Gwen...Enjoy your porch in shorter visits until you are feeling better. 

Sam...my skin cancer did not look like any of the pictures I looked at. It would have gone undetected for more years had I not had a lump develop in the one spot which ironically was not cancerous. Good thing I was not doctoring myself, but rather leaving that stuff to the experts. 

Julie...Your newest WIP is looking beautiful. The red scarf needs to be a keeper as you look stunning wearing it.

Gagesmom...So glad that you are getting things packed and labeled. Let Gage box up some of his stuff and label the box as well. I love the idea of you taking him to look for places to live. 

Kathy...So glad you were able to deliver your load last night so that you could sleep in a bit this morning. 

June...Love the pictures taken by your sister. Sure hope the water recedes as it is getting close to her house and that would not be a good situation. The kitten is adorable.

Worked longer today and yesterday than I had hoped for, but it was necessary and the check will be good. Need to get some stuff done around the house as that has been neglected as of late. Take care. Hugs for everyone.


----------



## mjs

here


NanaCaren said:


> My favorite spot on the drive to get Jamie from college.


Where is this?


----------



## iamsam

just remember daralene - karma is a bitch.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I just can't believe I said "Her DH." He is anything but dear or darling. He is a :twisted: of a man. He told her she would be homeless and even told his sons they would be homeless. He hurts the boys to get at her. He has sent the police around to her in the mornings when she was leaving for work acting like he was a soldier in Afghanistan and she was harrassing him. She finally was late for work 3 times and took the police in and showed the emails she was getting from him. That ended the police hassling her, and he isn't even a soldier, but over there in Afghanistan making a fortune with a Thai wife in Thailand. She would have to miss work to go to court to try and get him do what was already promised to do and she doesn't get paid when she misses work and at only $10 an hr. every hour really matters. He is hateful in so many ways and even all the way from Afghanistan or Thailand he tries to destroy her but he hasn't succeeded. I now see my old friend's sparkle coming back after years of being verbally abused by him and trying to withhold child support. She will be triumphant in the end. Her strength is beyond anything I have. What an inspiration she is. But he is not a DH.


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the info june - I will definitely be looking for bluebloods and watch what I missed.

sam



jknappva said:


> I haven't had the news on this morning, Sam. But I did see a short clip yesterday about that storm near India. Our hurricanes are very minor considering their huge typhoons!!
> Just so you know for future reference. You can go online and watch Blue Bloods if the cable goes out in the middle. I accidentally erased an episode of Elementary from my dvr a couple of months ago. I went to the CBS website and was able to watch the entire show.
> I'm sure since Blue Bloods is also on CBS, you could do the same.
> Hope Ayden's team was the winner of the game..
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

welcome welcome vabchnonnie - we are so glad you stopped by and joined us for a cuppa - we are here all week until next Friday when I again will begin a new knitting tea party. we hope you will join us as often as you can - we have all the fresh tea you could want and a empty comfy chair at the table - we all get excited when someone new joins our group - more interesting conversations - don't forget - we'll be looking for you.

what color sock are you knitting?

sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings: I'm Sharon from Virginia Beach VA. Have throughly enjoyed these 12 pages of news from each of you. Don't get online often, very shy and uneducated with this computer. Working on 2nd pair of socks for my son, just finishing the cuffs, top down, doing both at same time. Would love to hear from you....anyone close to my area. More another time, have a wonderful day, this is 5th day of rain for me.


----------



## Railyn

jknappva said:


> I'm still 17 in my head but, unfortunately my body reminds me quickly that I'm NOT!
> JuneK


I always say that my knees are older than I am.


----------



## iamsam

great picture - seems like she is not bothered by the rain - hope they raised lots of money.

sam



siouxann said:


> Here is a picture of her taken this morning down by one of the rivers in DC. Still has a smile! (Hope the attachment works!)


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> How many Buddha's do you have!? I love the way they crop up in your photos! And that is such a lovely shot of yourself and London Girl.


Hi Julie,
I have 7 in the garden and 5 in my house.


----------



## iamsam

i'm coming to your house for thanksgiving - fried cauliflower - yummy.

sam

when I was married Phyllis always worked on thanksgiving so I did the entire meal - we always had company and it was always lots of fun.



Bulldog said:


> Thank you, Sam for another great opening to our gathering. Your recipes are wonderful as usual.
> Thanksgiving at Hiedi's would be so much better with the buffet style. The kids always want to come here for some reason. I will be responsible for the dressing, broccoli casserole, congealed salad, banana pudding,fried cauliflower and deviled eggs. Jim cooks a turkey breast and ham and they bring rest of the dishes. I love it when they all gather but find it very tiring to do all that now. Hard to stand in the kitchen all day with my back now.
> Depression is a hard thing to deal with. It runs in my family and I have fought it all of my life. When I was working, every patient had depression somewhere in their record. I used to get out of the house more but now am just not able to. Just to go to church is a real effort on my part and going to Angies has been physically draining.
> Hang in there. The light sounds like good way to go and changing scenery when you can. The cold keeps most all us seniors close to home.
> I did not finish all of last weeks KTP but will go back as I can.
> Sandi, I pray Alan is feeling better. You take care of yourself, too. I know you worry about him and that takes its tole
> Gwen, I am so hoping this finds you in less pain and feeling better. You have certainly had your share.
> I pray for Marianne. She has so much on her shoulders with her Mom and added health issues
> Jynx has certainly been through a horrible ordeal. She has fought major health issues for a long time and is such a sweet, loving lady
> Julie has had a lifetime of sorrow and we all want the best for her in the future.
> Charlotte is in the midst of recovery from a horrible medical crisis and we pray for her physically and emotionally.
> We have cancer survivors here, recovering alcoholics here, people in the midst of job loss and loss of their homes, People who have lost loved ones and now are starting a life alone....SO you see depression is a black dog, as Julie says. It is no sin to be depressed. It comes to us all at some point in our life...situational or for other reasons
> BUT we have each other. We listen, we console, we empathize, we pray, we send healing thoughts. Here lies the soft place to fall. My love and hugs go out to you all...Betty


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney where we are in for another very hot weekend. At least the horror day predicted for Thursday did not eventuate. Instead of the predicted 39C (102F) and very high winds we reached 37C (98.6F) with no winds until the southerly blew through around midnight cooling things down by 10 degrees in just 30 minutes. Tomorrow could be just as hot so I am not planning on doing anything energetic. DH will be happy in front of TV watching an all day motor race at Bathurst, so I'll be content to sit and knit. I am knitting hats/beanies for the local version of the Hats for Hope Initiative and ignoring the adult UFO's that really should be finished.
> 
> Shirley, I loved your story in last week's TP of your visit to the silk factory and your 'adventure" in the ladies room. Hilarious! I too have memories of some funny loo stories from my travels in Europe that I am sure many of you share. And I loved the photos of the Rockies. Were they taken on the road between Calgary and Banff? Hope we get those brilliant blue skies next year when we are there! I'm hoping there will still be some snow on the mountains. Is that likely in mid-summer? Not to worry. It is going to be beautiful no matter snow on mountains or not.
> 
> This week's photos are of our favourite beaches on the north side of Sydney close to where we live. Everyone has heard of Bondi which is to the east of the city. I don't think it is as pretty as the northern beaches but it is popular because it is so close to the CBD. But we prefer the northern beaches where there are more trees close to the beaches, seems a more natural and peaceful landscape to me. Have a good day everyone. Hugs to all from Denise


So beautiful! Thank you for sharing. Hope you stay cool.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Such god news about your friend. Things seem to be looking up for her. Yeah!!! Being in love always makes life nicer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> My favorite spot on the drive to get Jamie from college.


That's so peaceful, would be a great place to take a picnic lunch and just relax, it looks like.


----------



## iamsam

nannyof3 - thank you for the tip - with all the helpful "nannering" I have gotten I doubt if I will be getting in the tanning bed - guess I will just have to live with these lily white legs. lol

and I am so glad you joined us for a cuppa here at the knitting tea party - if you go to page 1 you will find some lovely recipes - and then keep reading to learn to know us - we love having new people join us - it always adds so much to our conversations - please do join us soon - we have plenty of hot tea and always an empty chair at the table - we'll definitely be looking for you.

sam



Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Sam, I have never commented on the Tea Party before but I must say to please check with your doctor before you go to the tanning bed. The rays from the beds are probably not the same as the SAD lamps. My family is full of skin cancer and we shutter at the thoughts of tanning salons. Have a great day!


----------



## iamsam

we will definitely enjoy the pictures angelam.

sam



angelam said:


> I haven't knitted on dpns for years. Hearing all the talk here I am getting a real urge to make some socks for winter. Have a sweater on the needles at the moment so it may be a while before I get started, but I'm definitely gong to do it. Maybe I'll even get a picture posted when I've finished!


----------



## iamsam

I keep saying - we are a special group - I think you would need to go a great distance to find as diverse a group that is more caring and more ready to to offer prayers and comfort to our members and people important to their lives - I feel blessed to be part of such a group.

sam,



Bulldog said:


> Thank you, Sam for another great opening to our gathering. Your recipes are wonderful as usual.
> Thanksgiving at Hiedi's would be so much better with the buffet style. The kids always want to come here for some reason. I will be responsible for the dressing, broccoli casserole, congealed salad, banana pudding,fried cauliflower and deviled eggs. Jim cooks a turkey breast and ham and they bring rest of the dishes. I love it when they all gather but find it very tiring to do all that now. Hard to stand in the kitchen all day with my back now.
> Depression is a hard thing to deal with. It runs in my family and I have fought it all of my life. When I was working, every patient had depression somewhere in their record. I used to get out of the house more but now am just not able to. Just to go to church is a real effort on my part and going to Angies has been physically draining.
> Hang in there. The light sounds like good way to go and changing scenery when you can. The cold keeps most all us seniors close to home.
> I did not finish all of last weeks KTP but will go back as I can.
> Sandi, I pray Alan is feeling better. You take care of yourself, too. I know you worry about him and that takes its tole
> Gwen, I am so hoping this finds you in less pain and feeling better. You have certainly had your share.
> I pray for Marianne. She has so much on her shoulders with her Mom and added health issues
> Jynx has certainly been through a horrible ordeal. She has fought major health issues for a long time and is such a sweet, loving lady
> Julie has had a lifetime of sorrow and we all want the best for her in the future.
> Charlotte is in the midst of recovery from a horrible medical crisis and we pray for her physically and emotionally.
> We have cancer survivors here, recovering alcoholics here, people in the midst of job loss and loss of their homes, People who have lost loved ones and now are starting a life alone....SO you see depression is a black dog, as Julie says. It is no sin to be depressed. It comes to us all at some point in our life...situational or for other reasons
> BUT we have each other. We listen, we console, we empathize, we pray, we send healing thoughts. Here lies the soft place to fall. My love and hugs go out to you all...Betty


----------



## iamsam

I noticed the great s&h costs are quite reasonable - at least I think they are.

sam


----------



## kehinkle

Saturday evening and it is time to party! Yeah, right. My party is iced tea and knitting!

Welcome to all the new posters. It is sometimes hard to keep up with this chatty bunch but so worth it.

June, your DS and DBIL are good looking people and nice to boot. The kitty is cute as are her pix.

Slept in some, then waited til noon to eat at a Cuban restaurant in L'ville. Oh so good. Had tapas instead of a meal. Ceviche del Dia (shrimp, today) with plantain chips (lengthwise), tostones pollo (smashed plantains with chicken, cheese and pico de gallo) and Tres Leches (3 milk) cake. Beautiful decor and nice staff. Will be one I go back to. Then went to do laundry and a mani/pedi. Now sitting at a TS enjoying the cooler weather since the sun is going down. Been working on the vest but need to check the pattern for the next part. Did stop at a LYS, but only looked. 

Hope everyone is well or on their way. Special prayers for Pontuf, Jinx, Marianne and all who need them. 

See you all tomorrow.

OH Kathy


----------



## iamsam

our news also said it was 1000 miles across - I can't even imagine the damage and heartache it is going to create.

sam



jknappva said:


> Thank the Lord that system that's hitting India didn't come your way...I understand it's about a thousand miles across. I heard earlier they'd evacuated about a million people...where in the world would they put them????Or perhaps I misunderstood? It looks like a very nasty system.
> juneK


----------



## iamsam

my parents never did that - they just announced we were moving and we were expected to go along with it - the life of a minister's son. lol

cudos to you for taking gage along - that is excellent parenting in my book.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hello Sharon and Nannyof3, we all hope you will join in from now on with the ktp. It is always fun and good times here. Wonderful recipes and patterns shared. Advice given and shoulders to cry on. You will feel like you are home when you are here. :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Julie, June, Siouxann, Caren and all my other ktp "peeps".
> 
> Caren it has been 12 years since I moved last. I have all my boxes labeled with name and room. The boxes are staring to fill up the house. :shock: :shock:
> 
> Julie I have 5 houses to look at lined up next week and possibly 3 more if I can find time in our schedule. I want to do them later in the afternoon. I have told Gage he has to come with us to look at the houses as he has some say in where we live too. I told him we will not just pick a place and have him move there sight unseen, I don't think that is fair on him. I want him to be happy to with the choice.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Just a quick post so I can find my place later - Saturday afternoon and I am just starting the new KTP.......But I did get my linen closet cleaned out today..... why would anyone need 14 Christmas tablecloths????? That's ok my next door neighbor is a happy lady - she is going to share with her canasta club!!! Got the last of my bulbs planted and compost on top of my flower bed and watered in good - Winter can arrive without me frantically doing yard work this year. Off for a shower and a glass of wine before I start dinner - ttyl


----------



## iamsam

that does sound so good caren - I am definitely going to make that.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> This is the one I used the last few times. I can't find my original one was on a computer that crashed. ENJOY !!!!!
> 
> Bacon Jam


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the update gwen - I just want to wave my magic wand over Marianne and make everything good again.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes, homemade is the best bread!
> 
> Talked with Marianne last night. She actually ended up seeing the surgeon on Mon or Tues (can remember exact) and she will have a needle biopsy done this coming Wed., the 16th at the doc's office. He has given her meds to help her relax more; she is fairing well all in all but of course it is stressful. When she talks it doesn't take much of all before she is very, very hoarse and throat hurts/burns. Doctor has assured her that even IF it is the big C it will be taken care of. He told her that most cancers in this area do not metastize and that if her voice box/larynx is affected she will still be able to speak. Anyway being very hopeful and remaining a positive as possible.


----------



## iamsam

and how does purplefi feel about being the older one - rotflmao.

sam



London Girl said:


> You are quite right, Angora1, I am only 17 in my head and PurpleFi is only almost 18!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

perfect place for a home - I am jealous - I would be sleeping outside just listening to the ocean and smelling the breeze. that is a high tide - there is also a super low tide.

sam



jknappva said:


> Here are two photos my sister took...one of the storm on the way this past Mon. Oct. 7 and the other one I think she took on Thurs. showing the high tide flooding into her yard. She and her husband will have to get the lawn crew to clean up the debris that floats in with the water.
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

if that is your sister she looks a lot like you.

and that is a precious kitty - I don't know many men that would allow a kitten on their chest much less pet one - cudos to bil.

sam



jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my DS and DBIL's 'shop kitty', Gypsy. She's a cutie!!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

oh my goodness - triplets - how wonderful is that - I kept thinking Heidi had to be having triplets - gary always went pale when I mentioned it.

sam



Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone and thank you for the welcoming. I have been knitting (self taught) for about three years. Have done a few shawls, an alpaca sweater that didn't fit so it went to the poor, and now I am trying to follow the sock instructions from Amy and Sock it to Me. I am a professional frogger. I live in PA and soon I will have to change my name to Nannyof6. My youngest daughter is having triplet boys in January/February!! We are very blessed and extremely excited.


----------



## kehinkle

Sam, forgot to say, I didn't buy those hanging storage things. Was going to but put them back. If I can ever get this van straightened up and organized, I might get a couple. 

Pix from lunch. I usually never take pix of my food, but did to send to my DD1.

OH Kathy


----------



## iamsam

I could always use a pair of fingerless gloves with fingers to the knuckle - just in case you can't think of anything else. lol

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yup, I just filled in something else!  :XD:
> 
> Went and filled up my car with gas this morning and stopped by the store; I picked up some sugar free choc chips to make bread or muffins (sweet potato or pumpkin, haven't decided yet).
> 
> I'm going through my stash to see what calls to me...still haven't started a new project!


----------



## NanaCaren

flyty1n said:


> I want to order those neat coffee mugs for my sister..where did you find them? I have done a Google search without success. Kindly point me to the correct web site. Thanks.


I just type coffee mug images into the google search bar and scroll through for some of them. The rest are from a friend. I am not sure I save them into a folder but don't keep track of where they come from.


----------



## iamsam

and what do they do for fun?

sam

four children in two years - wow!



Nannyof3 said:


> Thank you Angora, yes my daughter is already busy....she has a one year old little boy!


----------



## iamsam

one can never have too much applesauce - it freezes well and cans well.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Hi all, we have cooked 5 crock pots full of apples for apple butter its on its second cooking now and we are getting ready to start on applesauce. Have all these apples plus two paper grocery bags full and two people with trees who want us to take more!!! Not sure if we want to do more.


----------



## jknappva

now here I sit with a cutting board full of sliced turnip (French fry style) - radishes and carrots. I am going to be so healthy you all will be jealous. rotflmao

so will graze away while I catch up.

sam[/quote]

Sorry you missed the game but sounds like a fun day AND you got your sunshine and fresh veggies. I'm sure you're eating much better than I do even before the veggie spree!! My diet is terrible...I told the dr that a couple of years ago when he asked. He hasn't asked since!
JuneK


----------



## Sandy

Hi All! Just checking in. I never did get anymore read after Sunday of last week. I had a tooth extracted on Tuesday and have been in bed early all week long except for last night. Thursday morning on the way to work I was rear-ended and Rebel (my convertible) is badly damaged. They could do a full estimate because they have to do a tear-down to do it. I haven't seen the partial estimate yet. I am due to go to Leavenworth again on the 20th through the 27th and am fighting to get the right size loaner vehicle. I am feeling the effects from the accident and haven't decided if I am going to go to the doctor or not. It is soft tissue again so not much can be done. Will sign off for now as I am tired and am going to ice up again for awhile. Hopefully see you soon! I am on page 1 of 24 right now and don't think I will be catching up anytime soon. I miss you all! Love and hugs!


----------



## jknappva

Worked longer today and yesterday than I had hoped for, but it was necessary and the check will be good. Need to get some stuff done around the house as that has been neglected as of late. Take care. Hugs for everyone.[/quote]

Sounds like it's time for a restful evening for you!!!
My DS's house is on high enough ground so it never floods....the water just creeps a little higher than she's comfortable with! 
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

I love to drive - if I was younger I would be driving a van like ohio Kathy - there isn't a drug on the market that would get me higher than I am when driving cross country - the scenery - you don't see much from a plane - I would drive everyplace I needed to be if I had a car.

sam



jknappva said:


> Yes, she is ..... I think her DH took the picture with Gypsy...he does get to use HIS camera once in a while. But when they're on trips, if she doesn't notice a photo opportunity, he'll point it out and frequently turns around so she can get a picture. He always drives. He thinks nothing of driving for 12 or so hours instead of flying. He said by the time you wait at the airport, go through security, wait for luggage, etc. he could drive most places. Unless, of course, they're going to CA, then they do fly! That man loves to drive.
> JuneK


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> I keep saying - we are a special group - I think you would need to go a great distance to find as diverse a group that is more caring and more ready to to offer prayers and comfort to our members and people important to their lives - I feel blessed to be part of such a group.
> 
> sam,


Here here :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> thanks for the info june - I will definitely be looking for bluebloods and watch what I missed.
> 
> sam


I haven't watched the new show, The Blacklist, yet. IT's on the same time as two other shows I tape but I noticed it's on as a re-run tonight so I'm hoping to finally see it. And didn't think to look for it online until I told you about Blue Bloods!! DUH!
JuneK


----------



## nicho

Angora1 said:


> OH my goodness. You were in Skaneateles. 2 hrs. from me. I love Skaneateles and there is a wonderful hotel/spa that DH and I stayed in that I posted on KTP, Mirbeau. We were so close. Hope you had a wonderful time.


Had the best time in that part of the world. We had lunch in Skaneatles at an old inn right across the road from the lake - pretty spot, even though it poured with rain. Would have loved to meet you but I wasn't joining in the TP back in June, just lurking. Maybe next time!


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Hi all, we have cooked 5 crock pots full of apples for apple butter its on its second cooking now and we are getting ready to start on applesauce. Have all these apples plus two paper grocery bags full and two people with trees who want us to take more!!! Not sure if we want to do more.


Wow that is a lot of apples for one day. I can't say as I blame you not being sure if you want more apples or not. I still have a few trees left. I am debating on leaving them for the deer.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I keep saying - we are a special group - I think you would need to go a great distance to find as diverse a group that is more caring and more ready to to offer prayers and comfort to our members and people important to their lives - I feel blessed to be part of such a group.
> 
> sam,


I couldn't have said it better, Sam. And I think I lot of it is because of the feeling you bring as our gracious host!
Hugs, Brother of my heart!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

yummy - especially the cake.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Sam, forgot to say, I didn't buy those hanging storage things. Was going to but put them back. If I can ever get this van straightened up and organized, I might get a couple.
> 
> Pix from lunch. I usually never take pix of my food, but did to send to my DD1.
> 
> OH Kathy


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to you and to rebel - hope they can get her fixed as good as new. what's happening in Leavenworth?

sam



Sandy said:


> Hi All! Just checking in. I never did get anymore read after Sunday of last week. I had a tooth extracted on Tuesday and have been in bed early all week long except for last night. Thursday morning on the way to work I was rear-ended and Rebel (my convertible) is badly damaged. They could do a full estimate because they have to do a tear-down to do it. I haven't seen the partial estimate yet. I am due to go to Leavenworth again on the 20th through the 27th and am fighting to get the right size loaner vehicle. I am feeling the effects from the accident and haven't decided if I am going to go to the doctor or not. It is soft tissue again so not much can be done. Will sign off for now as I am tired and am going to ice up again for awhile. Hopefully see you soon! I am on page 1 of 24 right now and don't think I will be catching up anytime soon. I miss you all! Love and hugs!


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Saturday evening and it is time to party! Yeah, right. My party is iced tea and knitting!
> 
> Welcome to all the new posters. It is sometimes hard to keep up with this chatty bunch but so worth it.
> 
> June, your DS and DBIL are good looking people and nice to boot. The kitty is cute as are her pix.
> 
> Slept in some, then waited til noon to eat at a Cuban restaurant in L'ville. Oh so good. Had tapas instead of a meal. Ceviche del Dia (shrimp, today) with plantain chips (lengthwise), tostones pollo (smashed plantains with chicken, cheese and pico de gallo) and Tres Leches (3 milk) cake. Beautiful decor and nice staff. Will be one I go back to. Then went to do laundry and a mani/pedi. Now sitting at a TS enjoying the cooler weather since the sun is going down. Been working on the vest but need to check the pattern for the next part. Did stop at a LYS, but only looked.
> 
> Hope everyone is well or on their way. Special prayers for Pontuf, Jinx, Marianne and all who need them.
> 
> See you all tomorrow.
> 
> OH Kathy


I think they're pretty special...but then, I'm biased!!!
You get the neatest things from Tues. Morning!! 
Your meal sounds delicious. We don't eat out a lot so it's good that my daughter is a good cook.
Travel safely...I think about you and all the time you spend on the road...and keep you in my prayers.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## iamsam

tell me what you think of it - i'm not sure I am ready for another series.

sam



jknappva said:


> I haven't watched the new show, The Blacklist, yet. IT's on the same time as two other shows I tape but I noticed it's on as a re-run tonight so I'm hoping to finally see it. And didn't think to look for it online until I told you about Blue Bloods!! DUH!
> JuneK


----------



## nicho

Lurker 2 said:


> I go into melt down when it is much over 23/ -24 C this is one of the reasons I am so glad I reversed my decision to go to live in Sydney- beautiful as it may be!!!!!


Agree with you Julie. Sydney is beautiful but the summer heat can be awful especially in the western suburbs. That's why I think Tasmania would be a great place to retire! But I won't win that argument - I think we will be here to the end.


----------



## iamsam

not so june but thank you none the less - it is a group effort - when I think of the diversity we represent and the fact that we never argue or get upset (much) with each other - I just find that so unique. I just start the party and along with the rest of you I just watch it unfold.

sam



jknappva said:


> I couldn't have said it better, Sam. And I think I lot of it is because of the feeling you bring as our gracious host!
> Hugs, Brother of my heart!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> perfect place for a home - I am jealous - I would be sleeping outside just listening to the ocean and smelling the breeze. that is a high tide - there is also a super low tide.
> 
> sam


Well, it's really a river...it's almost where a smaller river flows into Virginia's largest river...it's about 4 1/2 miles wide. But with that high tide it does look ocean-like. EVen though it's a river she does get the sound of the waves...they have a skylight in their bedroom so they have a good view of the sky...her house and location are really beautiful.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> if that is your sister she looks a lot like you.
> 
> and that is a precious kitty - I don't know many men that would allow a kitten on their chest much less pet one - cudos to bil.
> 
> sam


Thank you, Sam....she's much better looking!! Her DH is definitely a keeper. He loves that kitten as much as she does. They also have an adult cat at home that sometimes sleeps with them. But only one instead of the bedfull you have!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Sam, forgot to say, I didn't buy those hanging storage things. Was going to but put them back. If I can ever get this van straightened up and organized, I might get a couple.
> 
> Pix from lunch. I usually never take pix of my food, but did to send to my DD1.
> 
> OH Kathy


I just cleaning up the kitchen from my supper and now I'm hungry all over seeing your wonderful lunch!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Sandy said:


> Hi All! Just checking in. I never did get anymore read after Sunday of last week. I had a tooth extracted on Tuesday and have been in bed early all week long except for last night. Thursday morning on the way to work I was rear-ended and Rebel (my convertible) is badly damaged. They could do a full estimate because they have to do a tear-down to do it. I haven't seen the partial estimate yet. I am due to go to Leavenworth again on the 20th through the 27th and am fighting to get the right size loaner vehicle. I am feeling the effects from the accident and haven't decided if I am going to go to the doctor or not. It is soft tissue again so not much can be done. Will sign off for now as I am tired and am going to ice up again for awhile. Hopefully see you soon! I am on page 1 of 24 right now and don't think I will be catching up anytime soon. I miss you all! Love and hugs!


Sandy, I'm so sorry to hear what you've been through this past week.
Will definitely keep you in prayers.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> tell me what you think of it - i'm not sure I am ready for another series.
> 
> sam


I will,Sam. I usually try a new series at least twice. And sometimes more, then lose interest in it. That happened with Person of Interest and I never watch it now. But Elementary is one that I don't miss!
ABout the only other show I watch is The Big Bang Theory...it's so hilarious I can't miss it!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> when does dh get home?
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, he got home early yesterday while we were in Ft. Collins but he leaves again on Monday. He is going to be on the road a lot for the forseeable future, but I'd rather he get these runs over with before the bad weather hits, so it's all good.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone. Well our Spring weather is all over the place. Today it is dreary and raining and a top of 16c. No sunshine in sight.
So I am back to wearing a couple of layers :-( 
It was nice yesterday though, I went to our local garden centre with my neighbour who wanted some plants for her new garden bed. We did well and of course I HAD to buy a couple for me!
Goodness knows where I will put them but I couldnt resist. Then off to another friends for aft tea and then I went out for dinner as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> About 4 yrs ago, we had a nor-easter that lasted for 3 days...wind and rain that were constant all 3 days. She walked the floor because the water only stopped about 3 ft from their deck. They had some minor damage to the roof...when the ins. agent came to check everything, her DH asked him if they were covered for the shoe soles she wore out pacing the floor from window to window checking on the water. HE was on the bed napping!!!
> Very little upsets this man....he's very laid back.
> Junek


Oh my goodness!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Yes, she is ..... I think her DH took the picture with Gypsy...he does get to use HIS camera once in a while. But when they're on trips, if she doesn't notice a photo opportunity, he'll point it out and frequently turns around so she can get a picture. He always drives. He thinks nothing of driving for 12 or so hours instead of flying. He said by the time you wait at the airport, go through security, wait for luggage, etc. he could drive most places. Unless, of course, they're going to CA, then they do fly! That man loves to drive.
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my DS and DBIL's 'shop kitty', Gypsy.  She's a cutie!!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming to you and to rebel - hope they can get her fixed as good as new. what's happening in Leavenworth?
> 
> sam


I'm going over for my birthday. Glenn and I started a few years ago taking a few days from work and going somewhere and it grew from that to a week and this year we are going to Leavenworth. Last year we went to Long Beach, WA. I can't wait to get away.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> A cat that thinks it's a dog. I had one of those. He was an abandoned cat and I took him in at the bidding of my son. I'm so allergic to cats so he started out in the barn, then the back porch, and finally in the house. He was so thankful for a home. What a mess he was when we took him in. Don't know if you remember me saying before but the vet had to shave him, he was in such a bad mess and this big, huge cat looked like a skinny rat. He actually wanted to hide till his coat grew back and then he was beautiful. That was some hard work out there in the fields, I am sure and with hand tools...I am quite impressed. I'm sure thistles were no fun either.


One had to be sure not to wear sandals in Summer when doing that task!


----------



## sugarsugar

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone and thank you for the welcoming. I have been knitting (self taught) for about three years. Have done a few shawls, an alpaca sweater that didn't fit so it went to the poor, and now I am trying to follow the sock instructions from Amy and Sock it to Me. I am a professional frogger. I live in PA and soon I will have to change my name to Nannyof6. My youngest daughter is having triplet boys in January/February!! We are very blessed and extremely excited.


Hi there and welcome from Down Under. Wow, triplets!! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Patches, glad to know your doctor was reassuring too but I know this is a very scary time. I think the wait time is torture so I'm glad we can help you pass some of the time. Hugs, prayers and victory.


Ditto from me too.


----------



## nicho

jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my DS and DBIL's 'shop kitty', Gypsy. She's a cutie!!
> JuneK


Adorable! Who could not fall in love with that? And your sister and her hubbie aren't too shabbby either. Good looks run in the family!


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> I keep saying - we are a special group - I think you would need to go a great distance to find as diverse a group that is more caring and more ready to to offer prayers and comfort to our members and people important to their lives - I feel blessed to be part of such a group.
> 
> sam,


Absolutely!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> I could always use a pair of fingerless gloves with fingers to the knuckle - just in case you can't think of anything else. lol
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: I wished I had mine with me this morning--it was nippy out there!

I have been looking at my tweed yarn and thinking it might make a good cardigan. So that's what I'm working on now (converting a pullover to a cardigan). Realized today also that Halloween is close--ordinarily I love it but this year I guess I'm not really doing anything so won't bother with a costume. It's kind of late anyway to get one together (yes, I am one of *those* people who spends weeks on it, LOL).


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> and what do they do for fun?
> 
> sam
> 
> four children in two years - wow!


Cheeky Sam! And nannyof3, what exciting news for your family. Triplets sound like a lot of work, but a lot of joy too. Good luck to you!

And now I am signing off for a while to watch the start of today's all day V8 motor car race at Bathurst and knit some more. Till later then.

Denise


----------



## iamsam

it was too funny last night - all four cats were spread out enjoying the electric blanket - when I went to bed - hickory go up on the bed and practically laid on top of me to keep the kittens from getting too close to me - like "he is all mine - keep away" - and she stayed there all night. they are so like children.

sam



jknappva said:


> Thank you, Sam....she's much better looking!! Her DH is definitely a keeper. He loves that kitten as much as she does. They also have an adult cat at home that sometimes sleeps with them. But only one instead of the bedfull you have!!!
> JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Wow that is a lot of apples for one day. I can't say as I blame you not being sure if you want more apples or not. I still have a few trees left. I am debating on leaving them for the deer.


Just as long as there aren't any drunk bears (after eating the fermented ones)! We do have the occasional one around here...


----------



## iamsam

a day without having to cook is always nice.

sam

hope to see some lovely pictures of your garden as it grows this summer.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Well our Spring weather is all over the place. Today it is dreary and raining and a top of 16c. No sunshine in sight.
> So I am back to wearing a couple of layers :-(
> It was nice yesterday though, I went to our local garden centre with my neighbour who wanted some plants for her new garden bed. We did well and of course I HAD to buy a couple for me!
> Goodness knows where I will put them but I couldnt resist. Then off to another friends for aft tea and then I went out for dinner as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Sam...my skin cancer did not look like any of the pictures I looked at. It would have gone undetected for more years had I not had a lump develop in the one spot which ironically was not cancerous. Good thing I was not doctoring myself, but rather leaving that stuff to the experts.
> 
> Julie...Your newest WIP is looking beautiful. The red scarf needs to be a keeper as you look stunning wearing it.


So glad you caught that skin cancer in time! My Dad had several on his face, which is why I am so careful to wear a hat.

I think I may have enough yarn only for a cowl rather than a scarf- I had just the one ball, made it narrower than the pattern- but I think I will only just squeak it! Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## sugarsugar

Sandy said:


> Hi All! Just checking in. I never did get anymore read after Sunday of last week. I had a tooth extracted on Tuesday and have been in bed early all week long except for last night. Thursday morning on the way to work I was rear-ended and Rebel (my convertible) is badly damaged. They could do a full estimate because they have to do a tear-down to do it. I haven't seen the partial estimate yet. I am due to go to Leavenworth again on the 20th through the 27th and am fighting to get the right size loaner vehicle. I am feeling the effects from the accident and haven't decided if I am going to go to the doctor or not. It is soft tissue again so not much can be done. Will sign off for now as I am tired and am going to ice up again for awhile. Hopefully see you soon! I am on page 1 of 24 right now and don't think I will be catching up anytime soon. I miss you all! Love and hugs!


So sorry to hear that you were hurt in the accident. Take care.


----------



## iamsam

what you needed was a herd of goats to clean it out.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> One had to be sure not to wear sandals in Summer when doing that task!


----------



## Sorlenna

I've been remiss in not welcoming the new voices--we are glad you're here and I hope you stay!

Sandy, sorry to hear about your accident; the one time I got rear-ended, I had whiplash and that was the worst headache I ever had (even worse than the migraines). :shock: I hope you are mending and that Rebel can be repaired.

Re: cats--I have noticed lately that Yuckl comes and snuggles in with me at night (I don't mind) just like our little doxie used to. He really is a sweetheart! The older two are 11 1/2 yrs old and still healthy, for which I am grateful.

Now I'm going to pull up that pattern and do some rewriting!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie,
> I have 7 in the garden and 5 in my house.


They are so special! I hope the ones in the house are not as big as the garden ones- or I guess they could be if they are on the floor?


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> I will,Sam. I usually try a new series at least twice. And sometimes more, then lose interest in it. That happened with Person of Interest and I never watch it now. But Elementary is one that I don't miss!
> ABout the only other show I watch is The Big Bang Theory...it's so hilarious I can't miss it!
> JuneK


Love The Big Bang Theory :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I have often thought about doing that - just wasn't sure it would work - are you going to pick up sts and do the button and button hole piece that way or will you add a garter stitch border that will work for the buttons and buttonholes? definitely need a picture when you are finished.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: I wished I had mine with me this morning--it was nippy out there!
> 
> I have been looking at my tweed yarn and thinking it might make a good cardigan. So that's what I'm working on now (converting a pullover to a cardigan). Realized today also that Halloween is close--ordinarily I love it but this year I guess I'm not really doing anything so won't bother with a costume. It's kind of late anyway to get one together (yes, I am one of *those* people who spends weeks on it, LOL).


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> I have often thought about doing that - just wasn't sure it would work - are you going to pick up sts and do the button and button hole piece that way or will you add a garter stitch border that will work for the buttons and buttonholes? definitely need a picture when you are finished.
> 
> sam


I'm not sure yet--the main pattern for the body is rib, so I may try out a swatch or two to see how they'll look together. I thought about putting buttonholes in the rib and then maybe doing something like i-cord bind off (I want to learn how as I never have done that).


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Agree with you Julie. Sydney is beautiful but the summer heat can be awful especially in the western suburbs. That's why I think Tasmania would be a great place to retire! But I won't win that argument - I think we will be here to the end.


mmmmm, and I would have had to be living in the Campbelltown area.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> well - finally I am here - slept late - missed the soccer game - really - it's dark and cold and 7:00am - got up later - got my shower and dressed - by that time Heidi and company were home - went over for lunch - came back home intending to get on when Heidi called and asked if I wanted to wander the mall with her - they were having a childhood cancer fund raiser - motorcycle gang members dressed in drag collecting money - stuff to auction - and some vendors. gary took me in and Heidi and I walked around - much fun - then a what was supposed to be a quick stop at Meijer turned into a short shopping spree for me in the fresh vegie department and my meds - which was the main reason for our stopping.
> 
> another beautiful day - whispy clouds - bright sunshine - got my half hour in the sun after my shower with as little on as I could get away with -
> 
> now here I sit with a cutting board full of sliced turnip (French fry style) - radishes and carrots. I am going to be so healthy you all will be jealous. rotflmao
> 
> so will graze away while I catch up.
> 
> sam


Sounds as if you had a good day. Sometimes is it better to get out of the house for the day.

It was 22c/ 72f here today, shorts weather for some. 
Your veggies sound delish. I am having a slice of bread tonight had lots of veggies already.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what you needed was a herd of goats to clean it out.
> 
> sam


The goats were more keen on getting into Mum's vege garden!


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> I never did find any rhubarb!
> 
> The new TP snuck up on me--and I'm off to get my bread going here in a minute, thinking of making those oatmeal/whole wheat rolls as they are yummy. I'm really getting hungry!
> 
> I think I've found a pattern draft to work on--another hat!


Just starting this weeks TP, thanks Sam, and forgive me if someone has already asked, but oatmeal/whole wheat rolls??? Did I miss a receipt somewhere? If so could someone please tell me where to find it??!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> Just starting this weeks TP, thanks Sam, and forgive me if someone has already asked, but oatmeal/whole wheat rolls??? Did I miss a receipt somewhere? If so could someone please tell me where to find it??!!


  I can't remember if I've posted it before or not. I'll dig it up for you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That's so peaceful, would be a great place to take a picnic lunch and just relax, it looks like.


In warmer months there is often people stopped for lunch. I waiter until no to get the photos to avoid the crowds. I could sit there for hours it is so relaxing.


----------



## sugarsugar

I have decided that its my turn to vent. As most of you know I have had some added problems over the last few weeks and have been quite a mess over it.......... The thing is, my 19 year old daughter is pregnant. We have had a terrible relationship over the last few years, she is a very very selfish and quite nasty girl a lot of the time. Anyway she has been living with the BF in his mothers garage all this year. She has never worked and he doesnt work. Unfortunately they seem to think that the world owes them blah blah (I am sure you know how it goes).
BF doesnt know if he can (get his head around it) so that really helpful NOT. So she seems to be staying there to see how that goes and apparantely if that doesnt work she wants to come to me to raise the baby. This wouldnt be too bad if she changes her ATTITUDE big time. I cant kick her out as she is my daughter, however she has torn me into pieces over a long time and now this terrifies me. She has finally told her dad (alcoholic so and so) and I stupidly called him to see what he thinks and he said oh well these things happen (which I already know that) and what am I (ME) going to do about it? Oh ok, I say this is my problem (of course). 
Anyway she is 12 weeks, I am desperately hoping that this will be the making of her and that surely she must have some of me hidden in there somewhere and things will work out.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I keep saying - we are a special group - I think you would need to go a great distance to find as diverse a group that is more caring and more ready to to offer prayers and comfort to our members and people important to their lives - I feel blessed to be part of such a group.
> 
> sam,


I saw a card a while back, the saying went something like this. (should have taken a photo of it)

I don't want to be your sunshine, I would rather be your moon 
That way you will know I will be there for you when you think things are at there darkest.

Every time I see the moon now I think of that saying and am glad to have my KTP family. HOw we are there for each other when things seem to be darkest.


----------



## sugarsugar

I am heading over to my mums for a bit. Back later.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> that does sound so good caren - I am definitely going to make that.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I used the last few times. I can't find my original one was on a computer that crashed. ENJOY !!!!!
> 
> Bacon Jam
> 
> 
> 
> It is very good I have to keep it in the freezer or else I'd have to make a fresh batch every week. Michael loves it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I have decided that its my turn to vent. As most of you know I have had some added problems over the last few weeks and have been quite a mess over it.......... The thing is, my 19 year old daughter is pregnant. We have had a terrible relationship over the last few years, she is a very very selfish and quite nasty girl a lot of the time. Anyway she has been living with the BF in his mothers garage all this year. She has never worked and he doesnt work. Unfortunately they seem to think that the world owes them blah blah (I am sure you know how it goes).
> BF doesnt know if he can (get his head around it) so that really helpful NOT. So she seems to be staying there to see how that goes and apparantely if that doesnt work she wants to come to me to raise the baby. This wouldnt be too bad if she changes her ATTITUDE big time. I cant kick her out as she is my daughter, however she has torn me into pieces over a long time and now this terrifies me. She has finally told her dad (alcoholic so and so) and I stupidly called him to see what he thinks and he said oh well these things happen (which I already know that) and what am I (ME) going to do about it? Oh ok, I say this is my problem (of course).
> Anyway she is 12 weeks, I am desperately hoping that this will be the making of her and that surely she must have some of me hidden in there somewhere and things will work out.


Mine had hers aborted- I don't know which is worse, I fully understand why it has been so hard for you this last period of weeks- positive thoughts and Prayers, Cathy, and all strength to you.

edit: Mwyffanwy at 20, not Bronwen.


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Sam, forgot to say, I didn't buy those hanging storage things. Was going to but put them back. If I can ever get this van straightened up and organized, I might get a couple.
> 
> Pix from lunch. I usually never take pix of my food, but did to send to my DD1.
> 
> OH Kathy


I almost always take pics of my food. While in London a friend asked me what was for tea. I took a pic and sent it to him, after that he would ask everyday. Was fun I still send pics of what we are having if it is interesting.


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> Just starting this weeks TP, thanks Sam, and forgive me if someone has already asked, but oatmeal/whole wheat rolls??? Did I miss a receipt somewhere? If so could someone please tell me where to find it??!!


Okey dokey. Here you go:

Oats and Wheat Dinner Rolls

2 1/2 to 3 1/2 cups whole wheat flour*
1/3 cup rolled oats
1/4 cup sugar**
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons active dry yeast
1 cup milk
3 tablespoons butter (or margarine)
1 egg

In large bowl, combine 1 cup of the flour, the oats, sugar (**I use about half this amount, as it is mainly to make the dough rise and I want to be sure it's eaten up by the yeast), salt, and yeast; blend well. Heat milk and butter to warm (not hot enough to steam). Add warm liquid and egg to flour mixture. Blend at low speed until moistened; beat 2 minutes at medium speed. By hand, stir in remaining flour until dough pulls cleanly away from sides of bowl (*I have never used the maximum amount of flour given; I add about 1/2 cup at a time until it's a soft dough pulling away from the bowl. You can also use 1/2 white all purpose flour and 1/2 wheat).

On floured board, knead in 1/4 to 1/2 cup flour until dough is smooth and elastic. Place dough in greased bowl; cover with plastic wrap and a clean towel and let rise in warm place until light and doubled in size.

Grease 9-inch square pan. Punch down dough to remove all air bubbles. Divide dough into 16 pieces; shape into balls. Place in greased pan and cover with plastic wrap; let rise until light and doubled in size (they will smoosh together at this point in the pan).

Heat oven to 375F. Uncover dough. If desired, combine one egg white and 1 tablespoon water; brush over rolls (I skip this part, as I like the tops softer). Bake at 375F for 20-30 minutes or until golden brown. Immediately remove from pan.

These are amazing just out of the oven with butter & honey.


----------



## Sorlenna

sugarsugar said:


> I have decided that its my turn to vent.


{{{{HUGS}}}} to you, my dear. I will keep you in my thoughts and hope this works out all right for all of you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, he got home early yesterday while we were in Ft. Collins but he leaves again on Monday. He is going to be on the road a lot for the forseeable future, but I'd rather he get these runs over with before the bad weather hits, so it's all good.


I don't blame you for wanting the long runs to be finished before the bad weather, I would want the same thing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> it was too funny last night - all four cats were spread out enjoying the electric blanket - when I went to bed - hickory go up on the bed and practically laid on top of me to keep the kittens from getting too close to me - like "he is all mine - keep away" - and she stayed there all night. they are so like children.
> 
> sam


I can just imagine it too the bed must get pretty crowded.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Just as long as there aren't any drunk bears (after eating the fermented ones)! We do have the occasional one around here...


We have had a few around here too. I think nearly every one of my neighbours has at least two apple trees in there yard. Mostly the pigs get the apples that I leave. Occasionally the cows will get out and eat some too.


----------



## Designer1234

Son & dil and gd went for a family 'river walk' along Memorial Drive here in Calgary today. It was a glorious day and here are a few pictures showing Autumn here.


----------



## Patches39

Sandy said:


> Hi All! Just checking in. I never did get anymore read after Sunday of last week. I had a tooth extracted on Tuesday and have been in bed early all week long except for last night. Thursday morning on the way to work I was rear-ended and Rebel (my convertible) is badly damaged. They could do a full estimate because they have to do a tear-down to do it. I haven't seen the partial estimate yet. I am due to go to Leavenworth again on the 20th through the 27th and am fighting to get the right size loaner vehicle. I am feeling the effects from the accident and haven't decided if I am going to go to the doctor or not. It is soft tissue again so not much can be done. Will sign off for now as I am tired and am going to ice up again for awhile. Hopefully see you soon! I am on page 1 of 24 right now and don't think I will be catching up anytime soon. I miss you all! Love and hugs!


WOW, sending healing prayers your way. Rest Sis. And let the healing began


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> I have decided that its my turn to vent. As most of you know I have had some added problems over the last few weeks and have been quite a mess over it.......... The thing is, my 19 year old daughter is pregnant.
> 
> I understand where you are coming from.
> My one daughter ran away with the fair. Adventure and travel. She called me up asking if she could come home no problem. Then she tells me she is pregnant, six months . I was asked by family what I was going to do about it. Nothing, I wasn't the one pregnant. Was not my ideal situation as I had a two and three year old of my own. She needed to change her attitude big time. I can't say it was all peaches and cream. Once the baby was born her attitude did a 360. Shocked us all.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> I couldn't have said it better, Sam. And I think I lot of it is because of the feeling you bring as our gracious host!
> Hugs, Brother of my heart!
> JuneK


Ditto


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> Son & dil and gd went for a family 'river walk' along Memorial Drive here in Calgary today. It was a glorious day and here are a few pictures showing Autumn here.


Lovely photos the colors are pretty close to here. the bird is so cute.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> I will,Sam. I usually try a new series at least twice. And sometimes more, then lose interest in it. That happened with Person of Interest and I never watch it now. But Elementary is one that I don't miss!
> ABout the only other show I watch is The Big Bang Theory...it's so hilarious I can't miss it!
> JuneK


That is one that I like too, Big Bang theory. Keeps me laughing. :-D


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> good morning/ afternoon/evening, from a very sunny autumn Great Bend.
> 
> Coffee is late today, had a nap after catching up with MotoGP.
> 
> Hugs and healing thoughts for all that are in need.


Thought of you- and Fireball Dave- when I heard motor racing results today. And how I never did get worked out the differences between them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night everyone the temperature is staying warmer tonight than it has been. 

Signing off Motogp starts again in an hour and a half. I still have about hat much of indy to finish. 

I will be needing something to keep me awake.


----------



## Designer1234

sugarsugar said:


> I have decided that its my turn to vent. As most of you know I have had some added problems over the last few weeks and have been quite a mess over it.......... The thing is, my 19 year old daughter is pregnant. We have had a terrible relationship over the last few years, she is a very very selfish and quite nasty girl a lot of the time. Anyway she has been living with the BF in his mothers garage all this year. She has never worked and he doesnt work. Unfortunately they seem to think that the world owes them blah blah (I am sure you know how it goes).
> BF doesnt know if he can (get his head around it) so that really helpful NOT. So she seems to be staying there to see how that goes and apparantely if that doesnt work she wants to come to me to raise the baby. This wouldnt be too bad if she changes her ATTITUDE big time. I cant kick her out as she is my daughter, however she has torn me into pieces over a long time and now this terrifies me. She has finally told her dad (alcoholic so and so) and I stupidly called him to see what he thinks and he said oh well these things happen (which I already know that) and what am I (ME) going to do about it? Oh ok, I say this is my problem (of course).
> Anyway she is 12 weeks, I am desperately hoping that this will be the making of her and that surely she must have some of me hidden in there somewhere and things will work out.


Oh sugar sugar -- my heart aches for you. It sounds as if she is not being realistic about him, and about putting all the responsibility on you. I toughened up in the past years and I don't think I would agree - that is just me. I have raised my kids and especially if she has treated you badly, it won't likely change. could you lay down absolute ground rules that she raises the baby and you will allow her to stay 'if' she looks after her baby and pulls her weight? My sister had the same situation - and it didn't work out. She ended up with her daughter out partying all the time and she raised the baby. she has regretted not laying down the law, as the daughter never did grow into a responsible mother. Such a sad situation all around. That is just the general aspect of it. It was a mess for years and years.

so think hard about what you will do - if you don't have support from her Dad, can you do it on your own? or is it going to mean you give up your own life. I can imagine how you are feeling. Please know that we - all of us are there for you- I just wish I was closer to give you a hug.

I am inclined to agree with the previous post (from Nana Caren - they have to take responsibility for their own actions. she needs to take responsibility. jmo


----------



## darowil

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings: I'm Sharon from Virginia Beach VA. Have throughly enjoyed these 12 pages of news from each of you. Don't get online often, very shy and uneducated with this computer. Working on 2nd pair of socks for my son, just finishing the cuffs, top down, doing both at same time. Would love to hear from you....anyone close to my area. More another time, have a wonderful day, this is 5th day of rain for me.


Welcome to the Tea PArty- as you will have gathered we love new people as well as talking with 'old' friends.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I always get the date (day/month) mixed up, after all the years I've been in the states.


And our new library system is clearly American- one part of it gives the date the American way but other sections give them our way. Talk about confusing as I need to think which is the most likely date. And this system is a large state wide system and they can't get something as basic as this right? I would rather it was all in American dates raather than trying to remember which system this part of the system uses.


----------



## darowil

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Sam, I have never commented on the Tea Party before but I must say to please check with your doctor before you go to the tanning bed. The rays from the beds are probably not the same as the SAD lamps. My family is full of skin cancer and we shutter at the thoughts of tanning salons. Have a great day!


Welcome Nannyof3- now that you have spoken ip once feel free to do so again.


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> I have decided that its my turn to vent. As most of you know I have had some added problems over the last few weeks and have been quite a mess over it.......... The thing is, my 19 year old daughter is pregnant. We have had a terrible relationship over the last few years, she is a very very selfish and quite nasty girl a lot of the time. Anyway she has been living with the BF in his mothers garage all this year. She has never worked and he doesnt work. Unfortunately they seem to think that the world owes them blah blah (I am sure you know how it goes).
> BF doesnt know if he can (get his head around it) so that really helpful NOT. So she seems to be staying there to see how that goes and apparantely if that doesnt work she wants to come to me to raise the baby. This wouldnt be too bad if she changes her ATTITUDE big time. I cant kick her out as she is my daughter, however she has torn me into pieces over a long time and now this terrifies me. She has finally told her dad (alcoholic so and so) and I stupidly called him to see what he thinks and he said oh well these things happen (which I already know that) and what am I (ME) going to do about it? Oh ok, I say this is my problem (of course).
> Anyway she is 12 weeks, I am desperately hoping that this will be the making of her and that surely she must have some of me hidden in there somewhere and things will work out.


Praying for your strength, and for the wisdom to do what is right for you. Love you Sis. Glad you took the time to vent.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> I saw a card a while back, the saying went something like this. (should have taken a photo of it)
> 
> I don't want to be your sunshine, I would rather be your moon
> That way you will know I will be there for you when you think things are at there darkest.
> 
> Every time I see the moon now I think of that saying and am glad to have my KTP family. HOw we are there for each other when things seem to be darkest.


Beautiful 
:-D


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Son & dil and gd went for a family 'river walk' along Memorial Drive here in Calgary today. It was a glorious day and here are a few pictures showing Autumn here.


Lovely photos. :-D


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good night everyone the temperature is staying warmer tonight than it has been.
> 
> Signing off Motogp starts again in an hour and a half. I still have about hat much of indy to finish.
> 
> I will be needing something to keep me awake.


Looks good to me.


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:
 

> Lovely photos the colors are pretty close to here. the bird is so cute.


Most of our color is from catoniaster which is a shrub. Most of our trees are a lovely golden color - the small maples are few and far between but there are 2 or 3 different shrubs which give us color at the base of the gold trees. plus the dark green Pines. very pretty but not like your area whith the huge red maples and other different shades.


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely photos the colors are pretty close to here. the bird is so cute.


actually, I just realized there are a pair of chickadees on the branch one to the bottom left of the one that is easy to see. Sweet little birds.


----------



## Patches39

Well it's been a long day, stayed up and now am really tired. Praying for all, hope that what ever you need will be given to you, from healing to peace, and may it be filled with wisdom.


----------



## nittergma

We've had some beautiful weather here very warm for October! I've been out as much as I can. I went to a wonderful tree seminar at a park nearby today. It was so interesting. We were shown various difference between the trees and the way to tell what they are in the Winter when they have no leaves, I never realized it was so interesting. We learned all the different class of Maples, Beeches and Birches. I have a nice woods to practice identifying them. This class was through the local park system and they put them on maybe once a month.
I see many have mentioned SAD. Mine shows up and extreme tiredness I just want to hibernate like a bear! It hurts to get up it hurts to go to bed it hurts to do anything except sit with a warm blanket. I tried vitamin E and it helped a little but the cold grey days make me feel trapped.ugh! Where do you get lights for light therapy? Last year I happened to be in a DIY building store and walked down the lighting section and Boy did I feel better I just looked at all the lighting fixtures so I could stay there a while so it must work! I have heard though,that the lights are a special kind so maybe that kind were there. 
Our 13 year old dog is getting very tired and arthritic and has become incontinent. It's so sad to watch her, I just spend as much time making her comfortable as possible and take her for more very slow walks around the driveway.
Well I've written a book and haven't even asked how you all are! Gwen, Marianne, Jynx and another I've forgotten how are you? Are you on the mend now? Pacer, I know you work alot of hours but I enjoy reading all your posts thely help me keep up. Kathy I read how you deal with tiredness when driving I have the same problem. Julie, thanks so much for the recipes I can't wait to try them. It was so thoughtful of you to post them.
It's so hard to remember and keep up with everybody so I'll stop for now and say good night. I look forward to reading in the morning. nittergma


----------



## mjs

jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my DS and DBIL's 'shop kitty', Gypsy. She's a cutie!!
> JuneK


What an absolute beauty.


----------



## mjs

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone and thank you for the welcoming. I have been knitting (self taught) for about three years. Have done a few shawls, an alpaca sweater that didn't fit so it went to the poor, and now I am trying to follow the sock instructions from Amy and Sock it to Me. I am a professional frogger. I live in PA and soon I will have to change my name to Nannyof6. My youngest daughter is having triplet boys in January/February!! We are very blessed and extremely excited.


Where in PA?


----------



## flyty1n

Dearest Sugarsugar, my thoughts and warm support hugs are with you in this new and difficult situation. Be strong and supportive but, as you said, you are not the mother of the child that is coming. Have the father's parents talked with you at all about what their position is and how they are going to help? I'd hope they would pull their share of the problem. Prayers for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> We've had some beautiful weather here very warm for October! I've been out as much as I can. I went to a wonderful tree seminar at a park nearby today. It was so interesting. We were shown various difference between the trees and the way to tell what they are in the Winter when they have no leaves, I never realized it was so interesting. We learned all the different class of Maples, Beeches and Birches. I have a nice woods to practice identifying them. This class was through the local park system and they put them on maybe once a month.
> I see many have mentioned SAD. Mine shows up and extreme tiredness I just want to hibernate like a bear! It hurts to get up it hurts to go to bed it hurts to do anything except sit with a warm blanket. I tried vitamin E and it helped a little but the cold grey days make me feel trapped.ugh! Where do you get lights for light therapy? Last year I happened to be in a DIY building store and walked down the lighting section and Boy did I feel better I just looked at all the lighting fixtures so I could stay there a while so it must work! I have heard though,that the lights are a special kind so maybe that kind were there.
> Our 13 year old dog is getting very tired and arthritic and has become incontinent. It's so sad to watch her, I just spend as much time making her comfortable as possible and take her for more very slow walks around the driveway.
> Well I've written a book and haven't even asked how you all are! Gwen, Marianne, Jynx and another I've forgotten how are you? Are you on the mend now? Pacer, I know you work alot of hours but I enjoy reading all your posts thely help me keep up. Kathy I read how you deal with tiredness when driving I have the same problem. Julie, thanks so much for the recipes I can't wait to try them. It was so thoughtful of you to post them.
> It's so hard to remember and keep up with everybody so I'll stop for now and say good night. I look forward to reading in the morning. nittergma


Glad you are going to try them out!


----------



## darowil

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone and thank you for the welcoming. I have been knitting (self taught) for about three years. Have done a few shawls, an alpaca sweater that didn't fit so it went to the poor, and now I am trying to follow the sock instructions from Amy and Sock it to Me. I am a professional frogger. I live in PA and soon I will have to change my name to Nannyof6. My youngest daughter is having triplet boys in January/February!! We are very blessed and extremely excited.


How exciting- but they will sure be a handful. Does she have others? Lots of knitting to get done while you have the time before life gets very busy if you are near her.
I was talking to a friend who had quads about another lady I know who had quintuplets (imagine 5 boys all the same age!). He response was its one too many. I just looked at her 'why' because you only have 4 arms! No way two could nurse 5 at once. So just think your daughter will have a spare arm-well I'm assuming there is a partner around! If there was no partner I'm sure you wouldn't be feeling blessed and excited at the idea of 3 new babies.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> When my daughter & husband were looking to move house they took Robbie who was not quite four to look at all the different houses. He was quite happy to move into any of them but was upset that some of them had no toys in them. He really thought that you just walked out of one house into another and left all your things behind!


I knew someone who did a similar thing with his young boy. carefully explained that the dog would be going with them etc. After a while the little boy asked 'what about me?'. Whoops forgot that little clarification!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> my parents never did that - they just announced we were moving and we were expected to go along with it - the life of a minister's son. lol
> 
> cudos to you for taking gage along - that is excellent parenting in my book.
> 
> sam


But how much choose did they have in the house you moved into? or did they come with the job?


----------



## darowil

Sandy said:


> Hi All! Just checking in. I never did get anymore read after Sunday of last week. I had a tooth extracted on Tuesday and have been in bed early all week long except for last night. Thursday morning on the way to work I was rear-ended and Rebel (my convertible) is badly damaged. They could do a full estimate because they have to do a tear-down to do it. I haven't seen the partial estimate yet. I am due to go to Leavenworth again on the 20th through the 27th and am fighting to get the right size loaner vehicle. I am feeling the effects from the accident and haven't decided if I am going to go to the doctor or not. It is soft tissue again so not much can be done. Will sign off for now as I am tired and am going to ice up again for awhile. Hopefully see you soon! I am on page 1 of 24 right now and don't think I will be catching up anytime soon. I miss you all! Love and hugs!


If its anything like here you need to be checked in case it is any thing worse than it seems for insurance purposes- and it would be covered by the insurance as well.


----------



## Poledra65

siouxann said:


> Here is a picture of her taken this morning down by one of the rivers in DC. Still has a smile! (Hope the attachment works!)


Beautiful even if wet! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Prayer going up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Most of the bread I make is baked on a sheet pan unless I let it continue through the full cycle in the bread machine. which I did this morning.
> 
> Fresh from the oven. Instead of regular butter I used bacon butter on it.


Okay Caren, you know we are going to ask how you make Bacon Butter. :?: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> RE: Gage checking out the houses....I think it's a wonderful idea to let Gage look at the houses,too! All parents should be so considerate of their children!
> JuneK


I agree, what a great idea, he will also love feeling part of it all. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes, homemade is the best bread!
> 
> Talked with Marianne last night. She actually ended up seeing the surgeon on Mon or Tues (can remember exact) and she will have a needle biopsy done this coming Wed., the 16th at the doc's office. He has given her meds to help her relax more; she is fairing well all in all but of course it is stressful. When she talks it doesn't take much of all before she is very, very hoarse and throat hurts/burns. Doctor has assured her that even IF it is the big C it will be taken care of. He told her that most cancers in this area do not metastize and that if her voice box/larynx is affected she will still be able to speak. Anyway being very hopeful and remaining a positive as possible.


Wonderful that she will be getting in sooner and also that worst case scenario doesn't sound as bad as I had feared it could sound. Thank you for keeping us updated, giver her a big hug for us when you go that way next, and hugs to you also.


----------



## Poledra65

London Girl said:


> You are quite right, Angora1, I am only 17 in my head and PurpleFi is only almost 18!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Here are two photos my sister took...one of the storm on the way this past Mon. Oct. 7 and the other one I think she took on Thurs. showing the high tide flooding into her yard. She and her husband will have to get the lawn crew to clean up the debris that floats in with the water.
> JuneK


So beautiful! The high water is a bit scary but still very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my DS and DBIL's 'shop kitty', Gypsy. She's a cutie!!
> JuneK


AWE!!!!! Way too cute!! And DS and DBIL look a wonderful couple too, your sister has your smile.


----------



## Poledra65

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone and thank you for the welcoming. I have been knitting (self taught) for about three years. Have done a few shawls, an alpaca sweater that didn't fit so it went to the poor, and now I am trying to follow the sock instructions from Amy and Sock it to Me. I am a professional frogger. I live in PA and soon I will have to change my name to Nannyof6. My youngest daughter is having triplet boys in January/February!! We are very blessed and extremely excited.


Nice to meet you. Oh my! Triplets, how exciting, scary, and I'm sure a bit overwhelming, but I bet it's fun too. Congratulations.


----------



## Poledra65

Thank you Caren, saved the receipt. Can't wait to try it, I have a feeling that David will love it. :wink: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> When my daughter & husband were looking to move house they took Robbie who was not quite four to look at all the different houses. He was quite happy to move into any of them but was upset that some of them had no toys in them. He really thought that you just walked out of one house into another and left all your things behind!


Oh no, poor kid, I could see why he'd be a bit concerned if that was what he thought. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Hi all, we have cooked 5 crock pots full of apples for apple butter its on its second cooking now and we are getting ready to start on applesauce. Have all these apples plus two paper grocery bags full and two people with trees who want us to take more!!! Not sure if we want to do more.


Oh wow, that's a lot. I want some. lol... You are going to be busy for the foreseeabe future if you take the rest they want you to take. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Yes, she is ..... I think her DH took the picture with Gypsy...he does get to use HIS camera once in a while. But when they're on trips, if she doesn't notice a photo opportunity, he'll point it out and frequently turns around so she can get a picture. He always drives. He thinks nothing of driving for 12 or so hours instead of flying. He said by the time you wait at the airport, go through security, wait for luggage, etc. he could drive most places. Unless, of course, they're going to CA, then they do fly! That man loves to drive.
> JuneK


LOL! My DH feels the same way about driving and flying. He's been trying to figure out how he's going to fly to Hawaii, don't think he's worked that out yet. lol 
:roll:


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> I have decided that its my turn to vent. As most of you know I have had some added problems over the last few weeks and have been quite a mess over it.......... The thing is, my 19 year old daughter is pregnant. We have had a terrible relationship over the last few years, she is a very very selfish and quite nasty girl a lot of the time. Anyway she has been living with the BF in his mothers garage all this year. She has never worked and he doesnt work. Unfortunately they seem to think that the world owes them blah blah (I am sure you know how it goes).
> BF doesnt know if he can (get his head around it) so that really helpful NOT. So she seems to be staying there to see how that goes and apparantely if that doesnt work she wants to come to me to raise the baby. This wouldnt be too bad if she changes her ATTITUDE big time. I cant kick her out as she is my daughter, however she has torn me into pieces over a long time and now this terrifies me. She has finally told her dad (alcoholic so and so) and I stupidly called him to see what he thinks and he said oh well these things happen (which I already know that) and what am I (ME) going to do about it? Oh ok, I say this is my problem (of course).
> Anyway she is 12 weeks, I am desperately hoping that this will be the making of her and that surely she must have some of me hidden in there somewhere and things will work out.


My sister has had to deal with similar issues but with her sons. Her 3 grandsons are all being bought up soley by their fathers. One of them has been stayingwith her since the marriage broke up. But it looks like he is starting to get himslef pulled togehter again- now that custody has been given to him he knows where he stands. He has in the time with his parents also been diganosed with diabetes so it was good tht he was there while he got this sorted out- with insulin etc.
The pother son has had his son alone since he was only about 2 months old. And he has always lived away from his parents but near them.
At least DS has always had the support of her husband.
BUt could your daughter live near but not with you so that you could be near (and as someone said set boundaries) so that you can help her but not be the caregiver. After all you are looking after your mother.
As you said this could be the making of her as well. And that is worth praying for.

Hard to say she needs to handle itself as ideally she should though when there is a baby involved though isn't it?


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Saturday evening and it is time to party! Yeah, right. My party is iced tea and knitting!
> 
> Welcome to all the new posters. It is sometimes hard to keep up with this chatty bunch but so worth it.
> 
> June, your DS and DBIL are good looking people and nice to boot. The kitty is cute as are her pix.
> 
> Slept in some, then waited til noon to eat at a Cuban restaurant in L'ville. Oh so good. Had tapas instead of a meal. Ceviche del Dia (shrimp, today) with plantain chips (lengthwise), tostones pollo (smashed plantains with chicken, cheese and pico de gallo) and Tres Leches (3 milk) cake. Beautiful decor and nice staff. Will be one I go back to. Then went to do laundry and a mani/pedi. Now sitting at a TS enjoying the cooler weather since the sun is going down. Been working on the vest but need to check the pattern for the next part. Did stop at a LYS, but only looked.
> 
> Hope everyone is well or on their way. Special prayers for Pontuf, Jinx, Marianne and all who need them.
> 
> See you all tomorrow.
> 
> OH Kathy


Sounds like a good day, and what a great haul of stuff from Tuesday Morning. I just found the one in Ft. Collins by accident, haven't had a chance to run in there yet, but I will soon. :thumbup: 
Food, YUM!!


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick post so I can find my place later - Saturday afternoon and I am just starting the new KTP.......But I did get my linen closet cleaned out today..... why would anyone need 14 Christmas tablecloths????? That's ok my next door neighbor is a happy lady - she is going to share with her canasta club!!! Got the last of my bulbs planted and compost on top of my flower bed and watered in good - Winter can arrive without me frantically doing yard work this year. Off for a shower and a glass of wine before I start dinner - ttyl


14? MY! lol... I haven't played Canasta in years, was fun, we played when we were teens. Enjoy the wine, have a sip or 3 for me too.


----------



## kehinkle

Sandy said:


> Hi All! Just checking in. I never did get anymore read after Sunday of last week. I had a tooth extracted on Tuesday and have been in bed early all week long except for last night. Thursday morning on the way to work I was rear-ended and Rebel (my convertible) is badly damaged. They could do a full estimate because they have to do a tear-down to do it. I haven't seen the partial estimate yet. I am due to go to Leavenworth again on the 20th through the 27th and am fighting to get the right size loaner vehicle. I am feeling the effects from the accident and haven't decided if I am going to go to the doctor or not. It is soft tissue again so not much can be done. Will sign off for now as I am tired and am going to ice up again for awhile. Hopefully see you soon! I am on page 1 of 24 right now and don't think I will be catching up anytime soon. I miss you all! Love and hugs!


So sorry to read about your accident. I hope you can get things settled quickly and that the pain you are feeling eases up.


----------



## Poledra65

Sandy said:


> Hi All! Just checking in. I never did get anymore read after Sunday of last week. I had a tooth extracted on Tuesday and have been in bed early all week long except for last night. Thursday morning on the way to work I was rear-ended and Rebel (my convertible) is badly damaged. They could do a full estimate because they have to do a tear-down to do it. I haven't seen the partial estimate yet. I am due to go to Leavenworth again on the 20th through the 27th and am fighting to get the right size loaner vehicle. I am feeling the effects from the accident and haven't decided if I am going to go to the doctor or not. It is soft tissue again so not much can be done. Will sign off for now as I am tired and am going to ice up again for awhile. Hopefully see you soon! I am on page 1 of 24 right now and don't think I will be catching up anytime soon. I miss you all! Love and hugs!


I hope that you are okay, and that it is only soft tissue and then not too sore. Hope that Rebel can be saved. Enjoy your vacation when it comes, sounds as though you are going to need it. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> In warmer months there is often people stopped for lunch. I waiter until no to get the photos to avoid the crowds. I could sit there for hours it is so relaxing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I'll join you.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> I have decided that its my turn to vent. As most of you know I have had some added problems over the last few weeks and have been quite a mess over it.......... The thing is, my 19 year old daughter is pregnant. We have had a terrible relationship over the last few years, she is a very very selfish and quite nasty girl a lot of the time. Anyway she has been living with the BF in his mothers garage all this year. She has never worked and he doesnt work. Unfortunately they seem to think that the world owes them blah blah (I am sure you know how it goes).
> BF doesnt know if he can (get his head around it) so that really helpful NOT. So she seems to be staying there to see how that goes and apparantely if that doesnt work she wants to come to me to raise the baby. This wouldnt be too bad if she changes her ATTITUDE big time. I cant kick her out as she is my daughter, however she has torn me into pieces over a long time and now this terrifies me. She has finally told her dad (alcoholic so and so) and I stupidly called him to see what he thinks and he said oh well these things happen (which I already know that) and what am I (ME) going to do about it? Oh ok, I say this is my problem (of course).
> Anyway she is 12 weeks, I am desperately hoping that this will be the making of her and that surely she must have some of me hidden in there somewhere and things will work out.


Oh Sugar, I'm so sorry. You are right though, it will either make her or not, and she has to make that decision for herself. I just hope that she doesn't make this difficult for the people around her (you specifically). Hugs and more hugs for you. We are here when you need us.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I saw a card a while back, the saying went something like this. (should have taken a photo of it)
> 
> I don't want to be your sunshine, I would rather be your moon
> That way you will know I will be there for you when you think things are at there darkest.
> 
> Every time I see the moon now I think of that saying and am glad to have my KTP family. HOw we are there for each other when things seem to be darkest.


Beautiful thought. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I almost always take pics of my food. While in London a friend asked me what was for tea. I took a pic and sent it to him, after that he would ask everyday. Was fun I still send pics of what we are having if it is interesting.


That is a fun idea.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I don't blame you for wanting the long runs to be finished before the bad weather, I would want the same thing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hoping that he will mainly be just doing runs close by during the winter, especially since he has very little experience driving in the snow and ice. :?


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Son & dil and gd went for a family 'river walk' along Memorial Drive here in Calgary today. It was a glorious day and here are a few pictures showing Autumn here.


Beautiful, and a wonderful family outing.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided that its my turn to vent. As most of you know I have had some added problems over the last few weeks and have been quite a mess over it.......... The thing is, my 19 year old daughter is pregnant.
> 
> I understand where you are coming from.
> My one daughter ran away with the fair. Adventure and travel. She called me up asking if she could come home no problem. Then she tells me she is pregnant, six months . I was asked by family what I was going to do about it. Nothing, I wasn't the one pregnant. Was not my ideal situation as I had a two and three year old of my own. She needed to change her attitude big time. I can't say it was all peaches and cream. Once the baby was born her attitude did a 360. Shocked us all.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good night everyone the temperature is staying warmer tonight than it has been.
> 
> Signing off Motogp starts again in an hour and a half. I still have about hat much of indy to finish.
> 
> I will be needing something to keep me awake.


Like that one. Hope your car wins!! :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn

I have added this recipe to my collection. Can't wait to try it. I have gotten more recipies since I joined KTP and I am enjoying it so much. We do so love homemade bread.
Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, we canned tomatoes today, that was fun, we only got 5 jars but next year we will can a lot more, as long as the plants work with us. 
I'm finally caught up, didn't know if that was going to happen or not. I have started putting together a pattern for one of the pairs lf fingerless mitts that I have been asked to make by a friend for her to give as gifts. 
Sorlenna, hope you get the pattern sorted that you want to work on. 
Julie, don't know if I commented on your scarf or not, but it's lovely. 
Well, I'm off to bed I think, have a wonderful night all. 
Hugs.


----------



## Railyn

Julie, your talking about the kitten you saved reminded me of a wonder experience we had in Germany raising 2 kittens. We got one about about 8 days and the second one was was about 2 or 3 days old. It was a real job but we enjoyed it. It was 3 months between the kittens and when the youngest was 3 months old, our first daughter was born. I joked about 3 babies in one summer.


----------



## gagesmom

Finally caught up and it is 1 am. Signing off talk to you all tomorrow before work.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine had hers aborted- I don't know which is worse, I fully understand why it has been so hard for you this last period of weeks- positive thoughts and Prayers, Cathy, and all strength to you.
> 
> edit: Mwyffanwy at 20, not Bronwen.


I had suggested that but no way will she even talk about that. I think that it can be a very responsible option in some circumstances. Just my opinion.


----------



## Railyn

Sugar, sugar, I feel for you. My hope is that some wise decisions are made for all involved, you, DD and baby. It is a very sad situation to figure out. Prayers for you.


----------



## Spider

Good evening all, welcome to the newcomers. Will be fun to get to know you.
You have all been a busy bunch, canning, baking, cooking. We have been visiting friends for college homecoming. The wives worked on quilts we wanted to finish while we watched the game. It was a fun day. Weather has been all rain and wind.
Been reading quickly to catch up.
Prayers for all. Hugs to all.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided that its my turn to vent. As most of you know I have had some added problems over the last few weeks and have been quite a mess over it.......... The thing is, my 19 year old daughter is pregnant.
> 
> I understand where you are coming from.
> My one daughter ran away with the fair. Adventure and travel. She called me up asking if she could come home no problem. Then she tells me she is pregnant, six months . I was asked by family what I was going to do about it. Nothing, I wasn't the one pregnant. Was not my ideal situation as I had a two and three year old of my own. She needed to change her attitude big time. I can't say it was all peaches and cream. Once the baby was born her attitude did a 360. Shocked us all.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that is what I hope will happen, for all our sakes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Spider

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, that is what I hope will happen, for all our sakes.


What a stressful time for you. Lots to worry about. Can understand your concerns and worries. We will all be there for you when you need to vent or whatever.


----------



## Railyn

Such a beautiful "walk". The colors are beautiful and of course water is always a winner.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> Oh sugar sugar -- my heart aches for you. It sounds as if she is not being realistic about him, and about putting all the responsibility on you.
> 
> She is in for shock big time I think. She know that she has to come have a long talk with me and yes the plan for me is that she will have the responsibility not me. Yes I want to be a grandparent one day and that day is coming in different circumstances than I wished for... but I dont want to have to raise a baby/child. Like NanaCaren says I am NOT pregnant... nor do I want to be.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sugar sugar -- my heart aches for you. It sounds as if she is not being realistic about him, and about putting all the responsibility on you.
> 
> She is in for shock big time I think. She know that she has to come have a long talk with me and yes the plan for me is that she will have the responsibility not me. Yes I want to be a grandparent one day and that day is coming in different circumstances than I wished for... but I dont want to have to raise a baby/child. Like NanaCaren says I am NOT pregnant... nor do I want to be.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Railyn

My SIL loves to fly and guess it is a good thing as he is a pilot. He really loves his job. DD enjoyed going with him as often as she can. They flew from Houston to Hawaii for their anniversary and were there only 2 or 3 days. Hard life but someone has to do it.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> My sister has had to deal with similar issues but with her sons. Her 3 grandsons are all being bought up soley by their fathers. One of them has been stayingwith her since the marriage broke up. But it looks like he is starting to get himslef pulled togehter again- now that custody has been given to him he knows where he stands. He has in the time with his parents also been diganosed with diabetes so it was good tht he was there while he got this sorted out- with insulin etc.
> The pother son has had his son alone since he was only about 2 months old. And he has always lived away from his parents but near them.
> At least DS has always had the support of her husband.
> BUt could your daughter live near but not with you so that you could be near (and as someone said set boundaries) so that you can help her but not be the caregiver. After all you are looking after your mother.
> As you said this could be the making of her as well. And that is worth praying for.
> 
> Hard to say she needs to handle itself as ideally she should though when there is a baby involved though isn't it?


I dont think she would be able to afford to live somewhere else and pay bills, rent etc. 
I do have a huge room behind my garage that could be done up for her and baby ..... It would have to be rewired and plastered... she would still have to come ins for kitchen and bathroom, BUT I dont want to go to that expense and have it not work out . There would still have to be some rules and guidlines to follow though.


----------



## Ezenby

jknappva said:


> Everyone that comes to the shop has fallen in love with her...and these are older men. How could you not love that cutie!!?
> junek[/quotet
> 
> *******************************************
> the bonding will be very good since she is a youngster. I think Gypsy has found a perfect home.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Sugar, I'm so sorry. You are right though, it will either make her or not, and she has to make that decision for herself. I just hope that she doesn't make this difficult for the people around her (you specifically). Hugs and more hugs for you. We are here when you need us.


Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Railyn said:


> Sugar, sugar, I feel for you. My hope is that some wise decisions are made for all involved, you, DD and baby. It is a very sad situation to figure out. Prayers for you.


Thanks


----------



## sugarsugar

Spider said:


> What a stressful time for you. Lots to worry about. Can understand your concerns and worries. We will all be there for you when you need to vent or whatever.


Thanks, it seems that every time I turn around something is happening to give stress and worry.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, we canned tomatoes today, that was fun, we only got 5 jars but next year we will can a lot more, as long as the plants work with us.
> I'm finally caught up, didn't know if that was going to happen or not. I have started putting together a pattern for one of the pairs lf fingerless mitts that I have been asked to make by a friend for her to give as gifts.
> Sorlenna, hope you get the pattern sorted that you want to work on.
> Julie, don't know if I commented on your scarf or not, but it's lovely.
> Well, I'm off to bed I think, have a wonderful night all.
> Hugs.


I have just had to fudge a bit- because it is tricky undoing this design- but in general it is looking good- it will make a small cowl. Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> Julie, your talking about the kitten you saved reminded me of a wonder experience we had in Germany raising 2 kittens. We got one about about 8 days and the second one was was about 2 or 3 days old. It was a real job but we enjoyed it. It was 3 months between the kittens and when the youngest was 3 months old, our first daughter was born. I joked about 3 babies in one summer.


Leo was about 5 weeks old when I took him on- but his mum had been starved over Christmas-and he was badly malnourished- possibly the only one of the litter to survive. And always tiny, even when full grown. That is pretty remarkable that you reared the 2 day old kitten- quite a feat- were you there with the Army?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I had suggested that but no way will she even talk about that. I think that it can be a very responsible option in some circumstances. Just my opinion.


Mwyffanwy had very good reasons for why she chose that path, but it was hard to lose my first grandchild- and Fale and I would have been so happy to have raised that one- but it was not to be. 
I pray that some good will come about as you work your way through this. Not an easy situation.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sugar sugar -- my heart aches for you. It sounds as if she is not being realistic about him, and about putting all the responsibility on you.
> 
> She is in for shock big time I think. She know that she has to come have a long talk with me and yes the plan for me is that she will have the responsibility not me. Yes I want to be a grandparent one day and that day is coming in different circumstances than I wished for... but I dont want to have to raise a baby/child. Like NanaCaren says I am NOT pregnant... nor do I want to be.
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to stick to your guns over that one- you are NOT a built in Baby minder. (or raiser)
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> You really need to stick to your guns over that one- you are NOT a built in Baby minder. (or raiser)


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

is that in Tasmania? they seem close to antartica - does it ever get cold in Tasmania?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmm, and I would have had to be living in the Campbelltown area.


----------



## iamsam

it would be nice if she would just hand the baby over to you and leave - at least that works in my mind - but I don't think you are of an age when rearing a child is in your best interests either - a conundrum for sure. that sounds like an exhusband for sure. hopefully there can be some togetherness in this for the sake of the child. positive and healing energy zooming your way.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I have decided that its my turn to vent. As most of you know I have had some added problems over the last few weeks and have been quite a mess over it.......... The thing is, my 19 year old daughter is pregnant. We have had a terrible relationship over the last few years, she is a very very selfish and quite nasty girl a lot of the time. Anyway she has been living with the BF in his mothers garage all this year. She has never worked and he doesnt work. Unfortunately they seem to think that the world owes them blah blah (I am sure you know how it goes).
> BF doesnt know if he can (get his head around it) so that really helpful NOT. So she seems to be staying there to see how that goes and apparantely if that doesnt work she wants to come to me to raise the baby. This wouldnt be too bad if she changes her ATTITUDE big time. I cant kick her out as she is my daughter, however she has torn me into pieces over a long time and now this terrifies me. She has finally told her dad (alcoholic so and so) and I stupidly called him to see what he thinks and he said oh well these things happen (which I already know that) and what am I (ME) going to do about it? Oh ok, I say this is my problem (of course).
> Anyway she is 12 weeks, I am desperately hoping that this will be the making of her and that surely she must have some of me hidden in there somewhere and things will work out.


----------



## iamsam

what a great way of putting it caren - thanks also for the picture.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I saw a card a while back, the saying went something like this. (should have taken a photo of it)
> 
> I don't want to be your sunshine, I would rather be your moon
> That way you will know I will be there for you when you think things are at there darkest.
> 
> Every time I see the moon now I think of that saying and am glad to have my KTP family. HOw we are there for each other when things seem to be darkest.


----------



## iamsam

these sound mighty good sorlenna - thanks.

butter and honey is my favorite topping.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Okey dokey. Here you go:
> 
> Oats and Wheat Dinner Rolls


----------



## iamsam

are those runs still to Michigan? it will be well into December before we get any noticeable snow - at least I hope so.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I don't blame you for wanting the long runs to be finished before the bad weather, I would want the same thing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn

We spent 4 years in Germany with the Air Force. Our 2 oldest children were born in Wiesbaden. We so enjoyed Germany.


----------



## iamsam

there certainly is the hope that sugarsugar will experience the same thing. i'm putting my positive thinking cap on.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided that its my turn to vent. As most of you know I have had some added problems over the last few weeks and have been quite a mess over it.......... The thing is, my 19 year old daughter is pregnant.
> 
> I understand where you are coming from.
> My one daughter ran away with the fair. Adventure and travel. She called me up asking if she could come home no problem. Then she tells me she is pregnant, six months . I was asked by family what I was going to do about it. Nothing, I wasn't the one pregnant. Was not my ideal situation as I had a two and three year old of my own. She needed to change her attitude big time. I can't say it was all peaches and cream. Once the baby was born her attitude did a 360. Shocked us all.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

but you also have to think of the baby - it had nothing in it and yet will be the one most affected by it.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Oh sugar sugar -- my heart aches for you. It sounds as if she is not being realistic about him, and about putting all the responsibility on you. I toughened up in the past years and I don't think I would agree - that is just me. I have raised my kids and especially if she has treated you badly, it won't likely change. could you lay down absolute ground rules that she raises the baby and you will allow her to stay 'if' she looks after her baby and pulls her weight? My sister had the same situation - and it didn't work out. She ended up with her daughter out partying all the time and she raised the baby. she has regretted not laying down the law, as the daughter never did grow into a responsible mother. Such a sad situation all around. That is just the general aspect of it. It was a mess for years and years.
> 
> so think hard about what you will do - if you don't have support from her Dad, can you do it on your own? or is it going to mean you give up your own life. I can imagine how you are feeling. Please know that we - all of us are there for you- I just wish I was closer to give you a hug.
> 
> I am inclined to agree with the previous post (from Nana Caren - they have to take responsibility for their own actions. she needs to take responsibility. jmo


----------



## iamsam

ohio certainly has a high number of grey days - more grey than sunshine if you look at a year's worth.

sam



nittergma said:


> We've had some beautiful weather here very warm for October! I've been out as much as I can. I went to a wonderful tree seminar at a park nearby today. It was so interesting. We were shown various difference between the trees and the way to tell what they are in the Winter when they have no leaves, I never realized it was so interesting. We learned all the different class of Maples, Beeches and Birches. I have a nice woods to practice identifying them. This class was through the local park system and they put them on maybe once a month.
> I see many have mentioned SAD. Mine shows up and extreme tiredness I just want to hibernate like a bear! It hurts to get up it hurts to go to bed it hurts to do anything except sit with a warm blanket. I tried vitamin E and it helped a little but the cold grey days make me feel trapped.ugh! Where do you get lights for light therapy? Last year I happened to be in a DIY building store and walked down the lighting section and Boy did I feel better I just looked at all the lighting fixtures so I could stay there a while so it must work! I have heard though,that the lights are a special kind so maybe that kind were there.
> Our 13 year old dog is getting very tired and arthritic and has become incontinent. It's so sad to watch her, I just spend as much time making her comfortable as possible and take her for more very slow walks around the driveway.
> Well I've written a book and haven't even asked how you all are! Gwen, Marianne, Jynx and another I've forgotten how are you? Are you on the mend now? Pacer, I know you work alot of hours but I enjoy reading all your posts thely help me keep up. Kathy I read how you deal with tiredness when driving I have the same problem. Julie, thanks so much for the recipes I can't wait to try them. It was so thoughtful of you to post them.
> It's so hard to remember and keep up with everybody so I'll stop for now and say good night. I look forward to reading in the morning. nittergma


----------



## iamsam

the house came with the job of course - we had very little say - although when we left Meyersdale the new man refused to live in the house we did - it was build on the side of a very steep hill - so they built a new parsonage for him.

the house eventually slid down the hill but not for another twenty years - and it wasn't the only one - that was the year of too much rain - flooding and a lot of destruction.

sam



darowil said:


> But how much choose did they have in the house you moved into? or did they come with the job?


----------



## iamsam

way past time for me to be in bed - see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> it would be nice if she would just hand the baby over to you and leave - at least that works in my mind - but I don't think you are of an age when rearing a child is in your best interests either - a conundrum for sure. that sounds like an exhusband for sure. hopefully there can be some togetherness in this for the sake of the child. positive and healing energy zooming your way.
> 
> sam


She really wants the baby Sam.... but she is going to learn the hard way how much work is involved. I am 53 but no I dont want to raise another child not unless something terrible happened to my daughter.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Ah yes but the D doesn't have to be complimentary. And he sure sounds like he deserves some of the other terms.


Could be..... Dastardly, dratted, d***ed, .......


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> and how does purplefi feel about being the older one - rotflmao.
> 
> sam


As I act my shoe size (6 1/2) it doesn't matter although I am still the older one as I have bigger feet than London Girl!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good Sunday morning from a rather wet and grey Surrey. The garden is still looking green and the trees are beginning to change colour.

Sending healing vibes and thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.

Sunday photos......


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> I dont think she would be able to afford to live somewhere else and pay bills, rent etc.
> I do have a huge room behind my garage that could be done up for her and baby ..... It would have to be rewired and plastered... she would still have to come ins for kitchen and bathroom, BUT I dont want to go to that expense and have it not work out . There would still have to be some rules and guidlines to follow though.


As a single parent she will be entitled to a pension- another sister managed on that for many years . Not a life of luxury but unless she drinks and smokes or worse it is enough to manage on. And the pension includes a far amount towards rent.


----------



## darowil

As I came into the TP this time I noticed that Sam has regressed us a year. How many of us want to live this year again?


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you caught that skin cancer in time! My Dad had several on his face, which is why I am so careful to wear a hat.
> 
> I think I may have enough yarn only for a cowl rather than a scarf- I had just the one ball, made it narrower than the pattern- but I think I will only just squeak it! Thank you for the compliment!


Don't forget to knit fast - My Nanna used to say you used less wool by knitting fast :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> As I came into the TP this time I noticed that Sam has regressed us a year. How many of us want to live this year again?


Morning Darowil, sorry evening. You are observant. Think I am ok being in 2013 as my age never changes. x


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Darowil, sorry evening. You are observant. Think I am ok being in 2013 as my age never changes. x


It just shows actually how little notice any of us take of all the details in the topic title- after all I have seen many times in the last30ish hours and only just noticed it.

Morning purple. While being born after you I am a couple of years older than you at 8 1/2. I'm glad I'm not only 6 1/2, I wouldn't be able to read too well. And if I couldn't read and knit I would be lost.


----------



## dollyclaire

sugarsugar wrote:
I have decided that its my turn to vent.



Sorlenna said:


> {{{{HUGS}}}} to you, my dear. I will keep you in my thoughts and hope this works out all right for all of you.


I agree with Sorlenna, take care


----------



## darowil

Sam you asked about Campbelltown- the one Julie was talking about is Douth Western Sydney. And this is a hotter part of Sydney- who are currently experiencing hot weather even for summer let alone middle of spring.

And Tasmania does get very cold. In fact one year went over there just after Christmas and just missed snow! (Remebering that this is summer). THat was though extreme. But during winter snow is the norm in many parts of Tasmania. Probbably the easiest way is to give you this link and you can look at any weather you like from there. Rememebr that these temperatures are all in celsius. 0 is frezing point and 37 is just under 100. http://www.weatherzone.com.au/tas/lower-derwent/hobart 
This http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html can be used to convert the celsius to fahrenheit


----------



## dollyclaire

Re Sandy


Patches39 said:


> WOW, sending healing prayers your way. Rest Sis. And let the healing began


 :thumbup: :thumbup: hope you feel so much better by the time you go on your trip.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> is that in Tasmania? they seem close to antartica - does it ever get cold in Tasmania?
> 
> sam


No ,Sam it is to the West and south of the Sydney complex, roughly en route to Canberra the capital- I was mentioning that because Nicho had said it gets hotter there. Tasmania I could have coped with- and is quite similar in temperature range to NZ. Tasmania can get quite cold- although NOT the sort of winters that you experience!


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> She really wants the baby Sam.... but she is going to learn the hard way how much work is involved. I am 53 but no I dont want to raise another child not unless something terrible happened to my daughter.


And that is a different situation entirely- and one that hopefully won't arise. Although one of my brothers has had to bring up one of our nephews for the last 10 years or there about.


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> We spent 4 years in Germany with the Air Force. Our 2 oldest children were born in Wiesbaden. We so enjoyed Germany.


I was there for just 5 days in 2011, but my friends complimented me on my pronounciation- reckoned I would get by were I to stay. We were in Neuenrade, and Susi took me to see lots of castles. The photo is the Saturday street market in Neuenrade.


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Sugar, I'm so sorry. You are right though, it will either make her or not, and she has to make that decision for herself. I just hope that she doesn't make this difficult for the people around her (you specifically). Hugs and more hugs for you. We are here when you need us.


Couldn't have said it any better. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> As I came into the TP this time I noticed that Sam has regressed us a year. How many of us want to live this year again?


I didnt even notice that. :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Don't forget to knit fast - My Nanna used to say you used less wool by knitting fast :roll:


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I didnt even notice that. :shock: :thumbup:


I would acknowledge having registered only the day and month, until darowil pointed it out!


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Couldn't have said it any better. {{{hugs}}}


Thanks.

As we keep saying... day by day at the moment. At the end of the day she will do what she wants whether I stress and worry about it or not. I am seeing a councellor at the doc every couple of weeks.... mainly for me to learn strategies to direct her anger back at her and not for me to take it on board. Its hard not to be bullied and give in when there is just the two of us here. She is determined to grow up the hard way thats for sure. She was a lovely darling girl till about 14... so that niceness is in there somewhere.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good night everyone the temperature is staying warmer tonight than it has been.
> 
> Signing off Motogp starts again in an hour and a half. I still have about hat much of indy to finish.
> 
> I will be needing something to keep me awake.


Just noticed your coffee 'butterfly' that one is rather special!


----------



## sugarsugar

Julie... how was your day today?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As we keep saying... day by day at the moment. At the end of the day she will do what she wants whether I stress and worry about it or not. I am seeing a councellor at the doc every couple of weeks.... mainly for me to learn strategies to direct her anger back at her and not for me to take it on board. Its hard not to be bullied and give in when there is just the two of us here. She is determined to grow up the hard way thats for sure. She was a lovely darling girl till about 14... so that niceness is in there somewhere.


That is such a relief to hear- so the really tough times have been the last 5/6 years- I am so glad you are learning to deflect her anger- the last thing you need at the moment is to be bullied into an untenable position.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Julie... how was your day today?


We had Conference at Church- I chose to go to only one session, but that was good- except it was in the morning- and by three in the afternoon I started to knit again- I have got unused to being home in the afternoon of Sunday- next year we will have a morning slot- it is always good to meet up with friends! And I am glad I have finally got back to my sewing machine- it is nice to have new skirts to wear!
I also spoke to the Grandchildren, but Bronwen for some reason has not given them the things I posted down- apparently they are going to have to wait for birthday or Christmas- oh well that is out of my hands! (Bronwen had to work today).

edit: as Purplefi says I will get a longer scarf by working faster on it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

This image of a swan on the canal in Glasgow Scotland just showed up on facebook- photographer is my cousin, Karen.

Thought jknappva might like to see another swan.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> We had Conference at Church- I chose to go to only one session, but that was good- except it was in the morning- and by three in the afternoon I started to knit again- I have got unused to being home in the afternoon of Sunday- next year we will have a morning slot- it is always good to meet up with friends! And I am glad I have finally got back to my sewing machine- it is nice to have new skirts to wear!
> I also spoke to the Grandchildren, but Bronwen for some reason has not given them the things I posted down- apparently they are going to have to wait for birthday or Christmas- oh well that is out of my hands! (Bronwen had to work today).
> 
> edit: as Purplefi says I will get a longer scarf by working faster on it!!!!!!!!


Good to hear you are keeping occupied. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> I have decided that its my turn to vent. As most of you know I have had some added problems over the last few weeks and have been quite a mess over it.......... The thing is, my 19 year old daughter is pregnant. We have had a terrible relationship over the last few years, she is a very very selfish and quite nasty girl a lot of the time. Anyway she has been living with the BF in his mothers garage all this year. She has never worked and he doesnt work. Unfortunately they seem to think that the world owes them blah blah (I am sure you know how it goes).
> BF doesnt know if he can (get his head around it) so that really helpful NOT. So she seems to be staying there to see how that goes and apparantely if that doesnt work she wants to come to me to raise the baby. This wouldnt be too bad if she changes her ATTITUDE big time. I cant kick her out as she is my daughter, however she has torn me into pieces over a long time and now this terrifies me. She has finally told her dad (alcoholic so and so) and I stupidly called him to see what he thinks and he said oh well these things happen (which I already know that) and what am I (ME) going to do about it? Oh ok, I say this is my problem (of course).
> Anyway she is 12 weeks, I am desperately hoping that this will be the making of her and that surely she must have some of me hidden in there somewhere and things will work out.


Oh my what a story! I guess the only thing you can do is stand back and wait and see how things unfold. As you say it may be the making of her. Maybe it will be the making of THEM. If she does want to come back to you with the baby then I guess you have to lay down some very firm ground rules and as you say hope that her attitude changes and she does have a bit of you hidden in there. Whatever happens you know you have the support of this group to vent whenever you feel like it. Big hug (((()))) x


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Son & dil and gd went for a family 'river walk' along Memorial Drive here in Calgary today. It was a glorious day and here are a few pictures showing Autumn here.


Lovely autumn pictures Shirley. thanks for posting them.


----------



## angelam

Railyn said:


> Julie, your talking about the kitten you saved reminded me of a wonder experience we had in Germany raising 2 kittens. We got one about about 8 days and the second one was was about 2 or 3 days old. It was a real job but we enjoyed it. It was 3 months between the kittens and when the youngest was 3 months old, our first daughter was born. I joked about 3 babies in one summer.


You're a glutton for punishment aren't you??!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning/ afternoon/ evening The sun is just coming up and it is looking like it will be a nice day. 

Coffee this morning and a view from the deck. 

I will catch up now.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening The sun is just coming up and it is looking like it will be a nice day.
> 
> Coffee this morning and a view from the deck.
> 
> I will catch up now.


Morning! Caren, I am about to head back to bed! quarter past mid night here! (Monday morning) Happy Sunday!


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Looks good to me.


It worked for me for the most part.


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> actually, I just realized there are a pair of chickadees on the branch one to the bottom left of the one that is easy to see. Sweet little birds.


I just figured the chickadees were the feature in the photo.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning! Caren, I am about to head back to bed! quarter past mid night here! (Monday morning) Happy Sunday!


Good morning Julie, Haven't been to bed yet except for a short nap between races. 7:24am here


----------



## TNS

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, it seems that every time I turn around something is happening to give stress and worry.


I do feel for you. Please be nice to yourself, don't beat yourself up!
Are the father's parents aware of the situation? Can you get any support from them as the baby will be their grandchild too? And does your daughter have any close friends she can talk to about it all? (Just think you might be able to have better discussions with her if she has been able to talk through everything with someone outside the immediate situation rather than just with you - you two will no doubt have lots of 'baggage'.)
Anyway, I wish you a satisfactory outcome, and less stressful times. This baby could be a healing influence for you both if things go well.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Caren, saved the receipt. Can't wait to try it, I have a feeling that David will love it. :wink: :roll:


You are welcome. I imagine he will like it. Sent a photo of it to a friend, was told I needed to go there and make some right away. 
;wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> thanks for the info june - I will definitely be looking for bluebloods and watch what I missed.
> 
> sam


oh sam it was definately one of the best. love that tom...
also elementary is starting out very good this yr. i think the combination of the sherlock and watson are so good together.
also has anyone watched the JR. master chefs? it is so awsome, talk about some kids that can cook, sure puts me to shame.


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> welcome welcome vabchnonnie - we are so glad you stopped by and joined us for a cuppa - we are here all week
> 
> i second that, and not to worry if your computer challenged. me too with a capital me...........hey just figured out how to do spell check on here. yeah me. (right click while on text) :?you know me a day late and a dollar short


----------



## NanaCaren

That is a fun idea. 
Beautiful thought. 


Poledra65 said:


> Hoping that he will mainly be just doing runs close by during the winter, especially since he has very little experience driving in the snow and ice. :?


On occasion I send a photo that he doesn't like what I am eating but not often.

Driving in the snow and ice is not always fun, My cousin says it takes him a couple weeks to get used to it every winter.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Like that one. Hope your car wins!! :thumbup:


I keep hoping my car will win too. :roll: :roll: I think there was at least one accident in every race I watched today. The most action I've seen in one week end in months.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening The sun is just coming up and it is looking like it will be a nice day.
> 
> Coffee this morning and a view from the deck.
> 
> I will catch up now.


Good morning Caren. Lovely view from your deck. All very grey and rainy here today. It's a nice steady gentle rain though - good for the garden.


----------



## purl2diva

PurpleFi said:


> Don't forget to knit fast - My Nanna used to say you used less wool by knitting fast :roll:


I have knit with this principle in mind on more than one occasion!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> what a great way of putting it caren - thanks also for the picture.
> 
> sam


My pleasure, sometimes I surprise myself and write things that make sense. I love taking pictures of the moon, to me it more interesting than the sun.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> there certainly is the hope that sugarsugar will experience the same thing. i'm putting my positive thinking cap on.
> 
> sam


I have mine on too.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good Sunday morning from a rather wet and grey Surrey. The garden is still looking green and the trees are beginning to change colour.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos......


Just in time for coffee, will sit with Buddha. Lovely colors.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Just in time for coffee, will sit with Buddha. Lovely colors.


How are you, this morning, Patches?


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> This image of a swan on the canal in Glasgow Scotland just showed up on facebook- photographer is my cousin, Karen.
> 
> Thought jknappva might like to see another swan.


Beautiful :-D and calming


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful :-D and calming


 :thumbup: I like the weeds in the photo, too!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening The sun is just coming up and it is looking like it will be a nice day.
> 
> Coffee this morning and a view from the deck.
> 
> I will catch up now.


Ready for second cup, nice view :-D


----------



## Designer1234

TNS said:


> I do feel for you. Please be nice to yourself, don't beat yourself up!
> Are the father's parents aware of the situation? Can you get any support from them as the baby will be their grandchild too? And does your daughter have any close friends she can talk to about it all? (Just think you might be able to have better discussions with her if she has been able to talk through everything with someone outside the immediate situation rather than just with you - you two will no doubt have lots of 'baggage'.)
> Anyway, I wish you a satisfactory outcome, and less stressful times. This baby could be a healing influence for you both if things go well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> How are you, this morning, Patches?


So much better, and ready to get out and about today. :-D Pray your night will be restful and filled with peace.


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Adorable! Who could not fall in love with that? And your sister and her hubbie aren't too shabbby either. Good looks run in the family!


Thank you for those kind words....the little good looks I had (and not much!!) went a long time ago....I think they're a very good looking couple and very devoted. A second marriage for both. But they've known each other for many years.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> So much better, and ready to get out and about today. :-D Pray your night will be restful and filled with peace.


That is good to hear! Not sleeping at all well at present- missing Fale very much. Just got to get through this one.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> it was too funny last night - all four cats were spread out enjoying the electric blanket - when I went to bed - hickory go up on the bed and practically laid on top of me to keep the kittens from getting too close to me - like "he is all mine - keep away" - and she stayed there all night. they are so like children.
> 
> sam


I expect you to post one day that the cats and Hickory have just pushed you out of THEIR bed!! They know a good thing and that you're a softie!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

A Gwenie...Oopsie!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As we keep saying... day by day at the moment. At the end of the day she will do what she wants whether I stress and worry about it or not. I am seeing a councellor at the doc every couple of weeks.... mainly for me to learn strategies to direct her anger back at her and not for me to take it on board. Its hard not to be bullied and give in when there is just the two of us here. She is determined to grow up the hard way thats for sure. She was a lovely darling girl till about 14... so that niceness is in there somewhere.


I am sure you will be okay - as counselling to deal with someone elses anger is a good thing. I have been thinking of you -- When it comes down to it -- it is up to her how she deals with it. If she wants the baby that badly then maybe she will be willing to do what it takes. If she wants and needs your help maybe she will grow up and the sweet girl you knew will show up.It is hard not to allow yourself to be bullied -- I don't think down deep she enjoys doing the bullying. I am glad you vented - that is the important thing - that you share your feelings.

My Prayers are with you. We are all here for you - every one of us.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good Sunday morning from a rather wet and grey Surrey. The garden is still looking green and the trees are beginning to change colour.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos......


Dry and sunny here good thing too we have to paint the catapult with some type of design.

Love the Buhdda reflecting and the autumn colors.

Hugs and happy thought for you.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> As I came into the TP this time I noticed that Sam has regressed us a year. How many of us want to live this year again?


I wouldn't mind living this year over again, or at least part of it. :roll:


----------



## Designer1234

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome welcome vabchnonnie - we are so glad you stopped by and joined us for a cuppa - we are here all week
> 
> i second that, and not to worry if your computer challenged. me too with a capital me...........hey just figured out how to do spell check on here. yeah me. (right click while on text) :?you know me a day late and a dollar short
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of spell check. I have to go over all my posts (If I can think of it -- and correct my spell check changes. I find mind (mine -see what I mean)really frustrating- my mac people say I type too fast. I have typed my whole life and when I am deeply thinking about a subject I guess I do - and spell check joins in to make it hard to read!. gr!! However it does catch my own poor spelling sometimes but makes up with spelling the wrong word! I am seriously thinking of turning mine off and see if I can get used again to not having it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> I wouldn't mind living this year over again, or at least part of it. :roll:


Make it 4 years! but life is looking better and better.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As we keep saying... day by day at the moment. At the end of the day she will do what she wants whether I stress and worry about it or not. I am seeing a councellor at the doc every couple of weeks.... mainly for me to learn strategies to direct her anger back at her and not for me to take it on board. Its hard not to be bullied and give in when there is just the two of us here. She is determined to grow up the hard way thats for sure. She was a lovely darling girl till about 14... so that niceness is in there somewhere.


Sugar, my heart goes out to you. I'm glad you are seeing a counselor and hope they help you see your way through this one. I know that so many children change when they hit their teens. Partly influence of their peers, which is way stronger than their parents influence at that age and hormones too. Often they come back to being nice as they age, but that sure doesn't make this time any easier. I send you bushels of hugs. Please try and find some time for you as this stress really plays a number on your health. You will have to be a little selfish to do this but I call it good selfish. There are others on here who have weathered this storm and I know will be here for you too, helping through their pain and wisdom.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy said:


> Hi All! Just checking in. I never did get anymore read after Sunday of last week. I had a tooth extracted on Tuesday and have been in bed early all week long except for last night. Thursday morning on the way to work I was rear-ended and Rebel (my convertible) is badly damaged. They could do a full estimate because they have to do a tear-down to do it. I haven't seen the partial estimate yet. I am due to go to Leavenworth again on the 20th through the 27th and am fighting to get the right size loaner vehicle. I am feeling the effects from the accident and haven't decided if I am going to go to the doctor or not. It is soft tissue again so not much can be done. Will sign off for now as I am tired and am going to ice up again for awhile. Hopefully see you soon! I am on page 1 of 24 right now and don't think I will be catching up anytime soon. I miss you all! Love and hugs!


Oh no Sandy. This sounds like the week from hell. I know you will be sore for a long time. So many people seem to be getting rear ended. Have a feeling people are still using their phones and not watching. Thank goodness you are ok. TNS's daughter was rear-ended and ended up going across the road, so fortunately for both of you no oncoming traffic hitting you. That is such a danger when being rear ended. It seems to just take a second to change our lives. Hoping you will soon be out of pain but know this takes time.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Lovely view from your deck. All very grey and rainy here today. It's a nice steady gentle rain though - good for the garden.


Thank you. I love a gentle rain so much nicer for the garden or for taking a walk. As long as it is warm out.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Ready for second cup, nice view :-D


Thanks love sitting and watching the sun come up.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> I wouldn't mind living this year over again, or at least part of it. :roll:


Would that part have anything to do with the UK by any chance?! :lol:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good to hear! Not sleeping at all well at present- missing Fale very much. Just got to get through this one.


Right here with you, Julie. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks love sitting and watching the sun come up.


Me too. Fun having coffee with you as DH is still asleep. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> Make it 4 years! but life is looking better and better.


OH if we get to go back I'll take the last 2 1/2 years to live over. They were pretty good for sure.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> You really need to stick to your guns over that one- you are NOT a built in Baby minder. (or raiser)


Down deep she knows you are right. Just don't cave in as she feels she can bullly you from what you have said.

People are responsible for the decisions they make and their own actions-let her know this is an adult responsibility and so it is time to stop the childishness and be an adult for her child.

Often that happens without too much difficulty.- so Stand tall and straight and you will be fine. Think positive my dear. A sweet baby to love !

Just make sure you take care of yourself and your wants and needs -and make sure the ground rules are laid -- and written out -- if they are in writing it is amazing what a difference that makes down the road. Just a suggestion from someone who has been around a long long time and who has seen just about everything!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Make it 4 years! but life is looking better and better.


Sorry about the last 4 years. I know you have been through so much. Glad the life is looking better for you Designer. You have shown us your courage and I'm sure will inspire others as they go through their hard times. Hugs and may life continue to get better and better.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Thank you for those kind words....the little good looks I had (and not much!!) went a long time ago....I think they're a very good looking couple and very devoted. A second marriage for both. But they've known each other for many years.
> JuneK


June, you are beautiful!!! I certainly could see a resemblance in you and your sister too.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Right here with you, Julie. {{{hugs}}}


Thanks, Kate! I am going to try to get some more sleep.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good to hear! Not sleeping at all well at present- missing Fale very much. Just got to get through this one.


Sweet Julie, sending hugs and hoping you can get some sleep soon. I'm sad for you.


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Love The Big Bang Theory :thumbup: :thumbup:


So do I!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Would that part have anything to do with the UK by any chance?! :lol:


   ummm yes most of it. :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Me too. Fun having coffee with you as DH is still asleep. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes it is fun having coffee with you as well. :-D :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren wrote:
it was too funny last night - all four cats were spread out enjoying the electric blanket - when I went to bed - hickory go up on the bed and practically laid on top of me to keep the kittens from getting too close to me - like "he is all mine - keep away" - and she stayed there all night. they are so like children.

sam


jknappva said:


> I expect you to post one day that the cats and Hickory have just pushed you out of THEIR bed!! They know a good thing and that you're a softie!
> JuneK


June, that is so funny. Sam, I can just picture this. Too cute. Hard to be depressed when you are so loved, at least when you are in bed with all of them. Your pets and grandchildren are such a blessing in your life. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn wrote:
Julie, your talking about the kitten you saved reminded me of a wonder experience we had in Germany raising 2 kittens. We got one about about 8 days and the second one was was about 2 or 3 days old. It was a real job but we enjoyed it. It was 3 months between the kittens and when the youngest was 3 months old, our first daughter was born. I joked about 3 babies in one summer.
_____________________________
Oh my Railyn, that was quite a summer. You certainly must have been sleep deprived. :shock:


----------



## jknappva

Anyway she is 12 weeks, I am desperately hoping that this will be the making of her and that surely she must have some of me hidden in there somewhere and things will work out.[/quote]

Oh, My dear, I am so sorry...I've never had to deal with something like that so I'm not even going to venture an opinion....which I'm sure you don't want in the first place.
I will say prayers for you and your situation as that is the only thing I can do. But as you know, sometimes it does help to vent!!
Bless you....
Hugs, Dear Sister.
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Sugarsugar - My friend's daughter fell pregnant when she was only 20 and this happened very soon after her father (my friend's DH) had been diagnosed with a terminal brain tumour. I remember my friend saying, " Oh no! Why now?" Yet that little boy turned out to be a godsend to them all, and his grandfather got to see him just before he passed away when the baby was 6 days old. The 'baby' is now 8 years old and still the apple of his GM's eye. I hope it all turns out equally well for you and your daughter.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I saw a card a while back, the saying went something like this. (should have taken a photo of it)
> 
> I don't want to be your sunshine, I would rather be your moon
> That way you will know I will be there for you when you think things are at there darkest.
> 
> Every time I see the moon now I think of that saying and am glad to have my KTP family. HOw we are there for each other when things seem to be darkest.


Lovely picture. And even though you parapharased the saying, the meaning is there. So beautiful...I'm going to try to remember that. What a lovely sentiment.
Thanks...I'll remember that and smile all day.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I was there for just 5 days in 2011, but my friends complimented me on my pronounciation- reckoned I would get by were I to stay. We were in Neuenrade, and Susi took me to see lots of castles. The photo is the Saturday street market in Neuenrade.


Fun to see the street market. Sure brings back memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> This image of a swan on the canal in Glasgow Scotland just showed up on facebook- photographer is my cousin, Karen.
> 
> Thought jknappva might like to see another swan.


Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Lovely picture. And even though you parapharased the saying, the meaning is there. So beautiful...I'm going to try to remember that. What a lovely sentiment.
> Thanks...I'll remember that and smile all day.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Thank you. I have smiled every time I see the moon since readying the card.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Son & dil and gd went for a family 'river walk' along Memorial Drive here in Calgary today. It was a glorious day and here are a few pictures showing Autumn here.


Oh, that is a beautiful walk! And the trees are so colorful...I know they had a great time. Thank you and them for sharing their walk.
How are you and Pat today? Hope you have a bright, sunny day. We still have our drizzle and drear hanging around. We needed the rain so badly that I hate to complain....but did we have to get a months worth in 4 or 5 days?? LOL!!! About 4" and it will continure through tomorrow. I told my daughter yesterday, the way I wish for rain and then sunshine, you'd think I had a crop in the field wishing for good weather as the crops need it!! She told me since farming ran in the family, it was understandable...sort of in the genes, I guess.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> actually, I just realized there are a pair of chickadees on the branch one to the bottom left of the one that is easy to see. Sweet little birds.


I saw them but couldn't make out the kind of bird...they just add to the scene!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Well it's been a long day, stayed up and now am really tired. Praying for all, hope that what ever you need will be given to you, from healing to peace, and may it be filled with wisdom.


How are you feeling this morning? I've been thinking of you. When will you get the results of your procedure?
JuneK


----------



## nittergma

Last year I tried a new "therapy" for Winter doldrums. IWhen we got snow (which wasn't often) I took all three dogs out for a walk in our field. They were crazy with energy and love the snow it really was hilarious to watch all the chaos they made with their jumping around! One of the few good things about snow.


thewren said:


> ohio certainly has a high number of grey days - more grey than sunshine if you look at a year's worth.
> 
> sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Leo was about 5 weeks old when I took him on- but his mum had been starved over Christmas-and he was badly malnourished- possibly the only one of the litter to survive. And always tiny, even when full grown. That is pretty remarkable that you reared the 2 day old kitten- quite a feat- were you there with the Army?


You and Railyn are reminding me of the time I tried to raise baby squirrels. A friend's daughter stored a car in my driveway as we had a farm and she decided she needed it back. Only problem is there was a nest of baby squirrels under the hood, but she wouldn't wait, so mama Angora decided to raise them. Up every few hours giving them the bottle. I just couldn't do it after several days and nights. Finally called the Humane Society and they had a mother and daughter team that took turns feeding them so they were perfect for the job and I went back to having some sleep knowing the babies had a chance. They released them back at the farm, not that I needed them. We had walnut trees and an abundance of squirrels, but it is a nice feeling as I think of their descendants eating the walnuts now.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> So beautiful! The high water is a bit scary but still very pretty.


She has a wonderful view in any kind of weather....she'd prefer the river stay out of her yard, though. Can't blame her since the clean-up isn't easy. They don't mind the expense, the problem is getting someone to do it. But they changed lawn care companies the first of the year and they seem to be very good so maybe it won't be a problem.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> AWE!!!!! Way too cute!! And DS and DBIL look a wonderful couple too, your sister has your smile.


Thank you...she's much better looking than I've ever been! but then I'm a little prejudiced!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> We spent 4 years in Germany with the Air Force. Our 2 oldest children were born in Wiesbaden. We so enjoyed Germany.


I've been by Wiesbaden many times. I lived in Cologne. What years were you there. I was there for 8 years.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! My DH feels the same way about driving and flying. He's been trying to figure out how he's going to fly to Hawaii, don't think he's worked that out yet. lol
> :roll:


LOL!!! That would be a problem....they do fly when necessary....when they went to the Bahamas and to CA. But drive to FL, Indianapolis, and to New England. They drive to New England almost every winter so my sister can go for a sleigh ride. She loves them. We don't have enough snow here for them. I enjoy her pictures of the snowy, cold sleigh rides from the comfort of my warm recliner!!! LOL! When David figures out how to drive to Hawaii, I'm sure you'll let us know!! So that's what keeps him entertained while he's on those long trips!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> My SIL loves to fly and guess it is a good thing as he is a pilot. He really loves his job. DD enjoyed going with him as often as she can. They flew from Houston to Hawaii for their anniversary and were there only 2 or 3 days. Hard life but someone has to do it.


In years past, before my health went downhill, I also loved to fly. I'm deathly afraid of heights, but love flying. I think there's nothing like the feeling when the plane first lifts off the ground. Just hated the waiting in the airports!! That's a worse hassle since 9/11. I'd already scheduled a flight from TX to VA 2 weeks after the 9/11 tragedy. My family asked me if I was still going. Of course, I was. I felt safer then than before. But who would have guessed, we'd ever seem armed National Guard in our airports? A definite shock!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good Sunday morning from a rather wet and grey Surrey. The garden is still looking green and the trees are beginning to change colour.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos......


Your garden looks beautiful in any weather. And the Buddha just keeps reflecting on his reflection....have you finished your vest/waistcoat with the leaves? I'm looking forward to seeing what you've done with them.
JuneK


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good to hear! Not sleeping at all well at present- missing Fale very much. Just got to get through this one.


Oh, Julie. Giant hug for you. You've been so strong throughout all this so it's no surprise that you are feeling worn out blue now and then. Hope you can see the warm glow of our love coming over to you next dawn just as the sun rises. Let Ringo comfort you, and accept our hugs. Lin


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> I expect you to post one day that the cats and Hickory have just pushed you out of THEIR bed!! They know a good thing and that you're a softie!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> This image of a swan on the canal in Glasgow Scotland just showed up on facebook- photographer is my cousin, Karen.
> 
> Thought jknappva might like to see another swan.


Thank you, Julie. That is so beautiful!!! They're such graceful, lovely creatures!! My sister's swans aren't visiting as often lately....Since they have large waterways to swim around, I'm sure they're spending time in other places. Of course, this weather for the last 6 days hasn't been fit for man or beast, OR bird!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I keep hoping my car will win too. :roll: :roll: I think there was at least one accident in every race I watched today. The most action I've seen in one week end in months.


There's a stock car race in southwestern VA every year that my sister and her DH (he builds engines! so is interested in racing) that they call the 'wreckfest' since it's like hockey games....they have wrecks and a race will accidentally happen! In hockey, they have fights and a game might happen!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Your garden looks beautiful in any weather. And the Buddha just keeps reflecting on his reflection....have you finished your vest/waistcoat with the leaves? I'm looking forward to seeing what you've done with them.
> JuneK


Hi June, I have started joining the leaves together and I am pleased with it so far. Just going to decide how I am going to finish it and if I am going to throw any beads at it! xx


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> Oh no Sandy. This sounds like the week from hell. I know you will be sore for a long time. So many people seem to be getting rear ended. Have a feeling people are still using their phones and not watching. Thank goodness you are ok. TNS's daughter was rear-ended and ended up going across the road, so fortunately for both of you no oncoming traffic hitting you. That is such a danger when being rear ended. It seems to just take a second to change our lives. Hoping you will soon be out of pain but know this takes time.


TNS here. Seem to be a lot of rear end shunts lately, or maybe my daughters accident has just made me notice them more? Glad you haven't been hospitalised but please get your soft tissue damage taken care of. My DD is still getting bad aches at times, and is now having some physio (at the expense of the other drivers insurance). I think the post accident shock is more common than we think too, so do take care of yourself. DD kept on working straight after (well, next day) but was still a bit shaken for several weeks and would only drive if absolutely necessary.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> June, you are beautiful!!! I certainly could see a resemblance in you and your sister too.


Thank you, you're very kind! And every time I look in the mirror, I see my mother more and more!! Anyone else see their mother in the mirror!!
juneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Hi June, I have started joining the leaves together and I am pleased with it so far. Just going to decide how I am going to finish it and if I am going to throw any beads at it! xx


Can't go wrong with beads!!! You're so creative!!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Coffee with the grandson.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Thank you, you're very kind! And every time I look in the mirror, I see my mother more and more!! Anyone else see their mother in the mirror!!
> juneK


When I started going white 4 years ago I walked by a mirror and there was my Mother. Then I put a newsboy cap on and walked by a mirror and there was my Aunt - I never noticed it until my hair started to go white.

It caught me by surprise. Anyone else?


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Thank you, you're very kind! And every time I look in the mirror, I see my mother more and more!! Anyone else see their mother in the mirror!!
> juneK


Definitely!! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good Sunday morning from a rather wet and grey Surrey. The garden is still looking green and the trees are beginning to change colour.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos......


Wonderful photos again this morning, Purple.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee with the grandson.


Oh he's so sweet! I just love those big soulful eyes. I'll take the coffee as well thank you!


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> As I came into the TP this time I noticed that Sam has regressed us a year. How many of us want to live this year again?


Only if I could change a few things!


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Oh he's so sweet! I just love those big soulful eyes. I'll take the coffee as well thank you!


Thanks he is a sweet heart. No problem what would you like in it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am still quite concerned too to be honest but am trying to be positive and upbeat for her. Only thing I can do right now. I'm hoping when I go for re-check on Tuesday I will be given the clearance to drive. I know I can't "do" anything but I so want to be there when they do the biopsy or at least the day afterwards.


Angora1 said:


> Thanks Gwen for that reassuring update. Still quite concerned, but nice to know the doctor is very hopeful.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Same here Linda. You are in my prayers daily too. Wish I could also be physically there for you too.


Patches39 said:


> Praying for her so hard, I know how it is. But my dr. Told me the same thing.
> And I claim the victory for both of us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Whoa! that is a lot of apples and a lot of work! Feel free to just send the neighbors apples to me...I'll find something to do with them...LOL. You are going to be so blessed this winter with all the putting up you are doing!



Pup lover said:


> Hi all, we have cooked 5 crock pots full of apples for apple butter its on its second cooking now and we are getting ready to start on applesauce. Have all these apples plus two paper grocery bags full and two people with trees who want us to take more!!! Not sure if we want to do more.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Whoa! that is a lot of apples and a lot of work! Feel free to just send the neighbors apples to me...I'll find something to do with them...LOL. You are going to be so blessed this winter with all the putting up you are doing!



Pup lover said:


> Hi all, we have cooked 5 crock pots full of apples for apple butter its on its second cooking now and we are getting ready to start on applesauce. Have all these apples plus two paper grocery bags full and two people with trees who want us to take more!!! Not sure if we want to do more.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The only reason he (doc) didn't do the biopsy the day she saw him was because she is on an aspiring therapy and she had to be 7 days off of the aspirin. I also don't know how she does all she does; one strong woman! I see doc on tuesday and am hoping he will let me start driving then. Keeping my fingers crossed.
quote=jknappva]I remember that she'd seen the surgeon earlier in the week. But didn't remember that a decision had been made on when to do the biopsy. He must be very confident not to schedule the biopsy earlier. But I know she's uncomfortable and she doesn't need any extra stress. I don't see how she does what she does. I know you miss each other. How long before the dr will let you drive and go up and down steps, etc?
Thinking of you....
Hugs,
Junek[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Me too, Sam, me too.
quote=thewren]I love to drive - if I was younger I would be driving a van like ohio Kathy - there isn't a drug on the market that would get me higher than I am when driving cross country - the scenery - you don't see much from a plane - I would drive everyplace I needed to be if I had a car.

sam[/quote]


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Thank you, you're very kind! And every time I look in the mirror, I see my mother more and more!! Anyone else see their mother in the mirror!!
> juneK


Yes! :shock:


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee with the grandson.


What gorgeous eyes he has! What's his name?


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> When I started going white 4 years ago I walked by a mirror and there was my Mother. Then I put a newsboy cap on and walked by a mirror and there was my Aunt - I never noticed it until my hair started to go white.
> 
> It caught me by surprise. Anyone else?


Strange as it seems its my hands and feet that definitely belong to my mother! Especially the nails as they get ridged. And also my facial skin texture. My face is much more that of my maternal grandmother as I am considerably more chubby in the face than my mum was, and I see my father's eyes in mine despite being brown eyed when he had grey.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Fun to see the street market. Sure brings back memories.


 :thumbup: It really was the place to go on a Saturday morning.


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> Strange as it seems its my hands and feet that definitely belong to my mother! Especially the nails as they get ridged. And also my facial skin texture. My face is much more that of my maternal grandmother as I am considerably more chubby in the face than my mum was, and I see my father's eyes in mine despite being brown eyed when he had grey.


I've got my mum's hands too, and her legs! Thankfully I haven't got her poker straight fine hair, mine's quite thick.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> You and Railyn are reminding me of the time I tried to raise baby squirrels. A friend's daughter stored a car in my driveway as we had a farm and she decided she needed it back. Only problem is there was a nest of baby squirrels under the hood, but she wouldn't wait, so mama Angora decided to raise them. Up every few hours giving them the bottle. I just couldn't do it after several days and nights. Finally called the Humane Society and they had a mother and daughter team that took turns feeding them so they were perfect for the job and I went back to having some sleep knowing the babies had a chance. They released them back at the farm, not that I needed them. We had walnut trees and an abundance of squirrels, but it is a nice feeling as I think of their descendants eating the walnuts now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Sandy* please go get checked by the doctor since you had this accident. My knee issues really escalated when I was rear ended and I did NOT go to have the soft tissue damage checked. Sure wish I had. It is better to be overly cautious than not in this kid of situation. {{{{HUGS}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Oh, Julie. Giant hug for you. You've been so strong throughout all this so it's no surprise that you are feeling worn out blue now and then. Hope you can see the warm glow of our love coming over to you next dawn just as the sun rises. Let Ringo comfort you, and accept our hugs. Lin


Thanks so much, Lin! I have had a very up/down night, so I will be dozing today to survive, from time to time. What a nice picture to think of at dawn- still a couple of hours there. But hopefully I will be able to accomplish the business I need to get done today.

Hugs for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Julie. That is so beautiful!!! They're such graceful, lovely creatures!! My sister's swans aren't visiting as often lately....Since they have large waterways to swim around, I'm sure they're spending time in other places. Of course, this weather for the last 6 days hasn't been fit for man or beast, OR bird!
> JuneK


They are beautiful, aren't they? Hopefully your weather is getting a bit better!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I thought this might be the issue and I'm so sorry. It is difficult being that this will be your grandchild and like any grandma you want to be able to cherish this child to be. It sounds like you're going to have to have one of those discussions with your DD about what your expectations are (getting a job, changing attitude, etc.) before she possibly moves in with you. God bless you and I'll be keeping you, your DD, and the soon to be GC in my prayers. Having been in somewhat of the same situation about 15 years ago if you need a sounding board please feel free to skype me (just send me a PM if you want to skype first so I'll be sure to be online...LOL) Love and hugs winging their way to you dear.
Gweniepooh


sugarsugar said:


> I have decided that its my turn to vent. As most of you know I have had some added problems over the last few weeks and have been quite a mess over it.......... The thing is, my 19 year old daughter is pregnant. We have had a terrible relationship over the last few years, she is a very very selfish and quite nasty girl a lot of the time. Anyway she has been living with the BF in his mothers garage all this year. She has never worked and he doesnt work. Unfortunately they seem to think that the world owes them blah blah (I am sure you know how it goes).
> BF doesnt know if he can (get his head around it) so that really helpful NOT. So she seems to be staying there to see how that goes and apparantely if that doesnt work she wants to come to me to raise the baby. This wouldnt be too bad if she changes her ATTITUDE big time. I cant kick her out as she is my daughter, however she has torn me into pieces over a long time and now this terrifies me. She has finally told her dad (alcoholic so and so) and I stupidly called him to see what he thinks and he said oh well these things happen (which I already know that) and what am I (ME) going to do about it? Oh ok, I say this is my problem (of course).
> Anyway she is 12 weeks, I am desperately hoping that this will be the making of her and that surely she must have some of me hidden in there somewhere and things will work out.


----------



## Railyn

Angora1 said:


> I've been by Wiesbaden many times. I lived in Cologne. What years were you there. I was there for 8 years.


We were in Wiesbaden 1968 to 1973. I got to Germany abpit 2 months after we got married, Ray had gone ahead by a month. We spent a wonderful 4 years there and came home with 2 children. I would have been happy to spend more time there. I really liked it.
I have a hearing problem, I don't hear vowels well so I never could master German. I knew enough to shop and find the ladies' room and that was about all. How I would love to go back on a visit but that is only in my dreams.


----------



## Gweniepooh

DITTO and congratulations on the upcoming triplets!


darowil said:


> Welcome Nannyof3- now that you have spoken ip once feel free to do so again.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> When I started going white 4 years ago I walked by a mirror and there was my Mother. Then I put a newsboy cap on and walked by a mirror and there was my Aunt - I never noticed it until my hair started to go white.
> 
> It caught me by surprise. Anyone else?


It still catches me by surprise, Shirley...because I'm still 17 in my mind...poor mind....it's just a tad behind the times!!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## flyty1n

Gweniepooh said:


> I am still quite concerned too to be honest but am trying to be positive and upbeat for her. Only thing I can do right now. I'm hoping when I go for re-check on Tuesday I will be given the clearance to drive. I know I can't "do" anything but I so want to be there when they do the biopsy or at least the day afterwards.


Thoughts of both of you with prayers continue. You've had your share and more of troubles, so you understand more than most of us her situation. Thanks for keeping us informed. It is much easier to know and know what to pray for than to sit, not know, and worry.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I am still quite concerned too to be honest but am trying to be positive and upbeat for her. Only thing I can do right now. I'm hoping when I go for re-check on Tuesday I will be given the clearance to drive. I know I can't "do" anything but I so want to be there when they do the biopsy or at least the day afterwards.


Since it's been about a month since your surgery, Gwen, you MAY be able to drive. But he might make you wait another couple of weeks. At least, I'm hoping you'll get rid of your neck accessory!
JuneK


----------



## kehinkle

Hello all,

Just caught up from yesterday. Sugar, you are in my thoughts. My DD1 got pregnant her senior year. She was in OH with my parents and I in VA. When I asked her if she wad finishing school and keeping the baby, she said yes. While pregnant, my parents tried to talk her into giving baby to my younger sister, who couldn't have children. I had a 10 yo and a 14 yo at the time but told my older sister that I would raise the baby before I let my younger sister have her. My DD1 had baby and finished school. She grew up to be a wonderful mom yo her four kids. So there is hope. Hang in there and vent when you need to.

See my mom in face and hands. I just don't look into mirrors that often! I look a lot like my older sister and we have been mistaken for twins. There is five years between us. 

Have a load picking up tomorrow a.m. Even got a $50 bonus as it isn't a long run. That pays for my mani/pedi I had done on Sat. Or should I say, will pay for the next one as I will get it in two.weeks. 

Soup and gluten free crackers for lunch. If you can get them, they are Schar table crackers. Good crunch and not salted. I bought three packs last time I found them as they were on sale. I eat them instead of potato chips. 

Vest is nearing completion. Next step in picking up stitches to do the ribbing for neck and arm holes. Hope it fits one of the DGGS. Found my batting, so need to complete the Christmas tree. 

Off I go. See you all later.

OH Kathy (prayers offered to all who need them)


----------



## Railyn

_____________________________
Oh my Railyn, that was quite a summer. You certainly must have been sleep deprived. :shock:[/quote]

I was very sleep deprived. The kittens had to be fed round the clock and they soiled their bedding so there was extra laundry too I guess I didn't learn my lesson very well because my second baby, a boy, was born when DD1 was 14 1/2 months old. I was one busy lady and living away from family, etc., I had no help except DH and of course he was working. We managed and I look back on those as good years.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Canasta! My mom used to play that every Friday night with her girlfriends; taught me to play also but I haven't played in over 50 years! Can't even remember remotely how to play just remember how much fun it was. 


Poledra65 said:


> 14? MY! lol... I haven't played Canasta in years, was fun, we played when we were teens. Enjoy the wine, have a sip or 3 for me too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

When I look in the mirror and my hair is extremely short I see my dad. When hair grows out more it is my mom. When I'm around mom's family everyone says I look like her and when around dad's family they say I look like him. I have my dad build more for sure. My siblings and I all look very much alike too.


----------



## jknappva

Off I go. See you all later.

OH Kathy (prayers offered to all who need them)[/quote]

Always glad to hear from you, Kathy. That way we know you're safe in your travels....
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

NOT ME!!! Just think of all the new adventures I'd miss out on if I couldn't keep moving forward...LOL



darowil said:


> As I came into the TP this time I noticed that Sam has regressed us a year. How many of us want to live this year again?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh goody...we're the same age Darowil!!! 


darowil said:


> It just shows actually how little notice any of us take of all the details in the topic title- after all I have seen many times in the last30ish hours and only just noticed it.
> 
> Morning purple. While being born after you I am a couple of years older than you at 8 1/2. I'm glad I'm not only 6 1/2, I wouldn't be able to read too well. And if I couldn't read and knit I would be lost.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What is the purplish plant in the left of this photo? It is lovely.


PurpleFi said:


> Good Sunday morning from a rather wet and grey Surrey. The garden is still looking green and the trees are beginning to change colour.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos......


----------



## Gweniepooh

So I will pray that the niceness finds it's way back out! Good for you for taking action to see a councelor too. Like nanacaren said, YOU are not the one pregnant and you need not be the one anger is directed at. Hopefully this will situation will be the force to turn her back around. Prayers, prayers, prayers.


sugarsugar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As we keep saying... day by day at the moment. At the end of the day she will do what she wants whether I stress and worry about it or not. I am seeing a councellor at the doc every couple of weeks.... mainly for me to learn strategies to direct her anger back at her and not for me to take it on board. Its hard not to be bullied and give in when there is just the two of us here. She is determined to grow up the hard way thats for sure. She was a lovely darling girl till about 14... so that niceness is in there somewhere.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

It's actually only been since the 30th so only 2 weeks since surgery. But we shall see....today it has been somewhat painful darn it and I swear I've behaved...LOL 


jknappva said:


> Since it's been about a month since your surgery, Gwen, you MAY be able to drive. But he might make you wait another couple of weeks. At least, I'm hoping you'll get rid of your neck accessory!
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to knit for awhile...ttyl


----------



## RookieRetiree

My DS and DH just returned from Germany and we were sharing the pictures with friends while at the wedding last evening. They had a wonderful time and loved the country and the people...of course, we're mostly descendants of them so there should be some famility.



Railyn said:


> We spent 4 years in Germany with the Air Force. Our 2 oldest children were born in Wiesbaden. We so enjoyed Germany.


----------



## Sorlenna

The morning's almost gone here, and I have just finished writing up the revisions for the cardigan--we shall see now how the knitting works out! The edging is still under debate, but that can wait until I get further along with the actual sweater.

The rest of the skull scarves (crochet) are blocked, and I have a little trim work to do and that should finish those. Our Fiesta of Cultures is next weekend, and I hope to sell them there (and looking forward to seeing my alpaca buddies!).

I have three possibilities for the wedding quilt, and I'll get feedback from the other parent before I decide (Bub has put his vote in, and now we need Mom's). I hope to finish it in plenty of time, which is why I want to start now. And I found DD's in there, too, which really needs quilting.  I have a bad case of "Start-new-projects-itis" when so many things are unfinished!

Hugs & blessings to all--even though I don't comment individually, I hope you know I keep you in my thoughts & heart.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like enough for a year!


It is to be Christmas presents for some this year, though we have enough for us too :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> WOW!!! Makes me tired to think of the work but the apple butter and apple sauce will be so good.
> Junek


My hands and arms are very tired and sore from scrubbing apples and pealing. DH did the chopping and the heavy/hot lifting while canning. Between last weekend and this we got 24 half pints and 2 pints of appke butter and 16 pints and 2 quarts of apple sauce. We fo still have 2 bags of apples and may do some hot packed apple slices next weekend to use those. We do also have quite a few in the basement just for eating. We are NOT taking anymore apples from anyone, lol.

DH is napping now, we have been up till a little after midnight the last two nights and up early in the morning. I just got done putting laundry away and having a sandwich. Have a loaf of italian bread going for supper tonight with spaghetti. Off to clean the kitchen of apple juice and get it set for the week. May knit later ify hands will let me. Prayers and hugs for all!!!


----------



## Pup lover

kehinkle said:


> Sam, forgot to say, I didn't buy those hanging storage things. Was going to but put them back. If I can ever get this van straightened up and organized, I might get a couple.
> 
> Pix from lunch. I usually never take pix of my food, but did to send to my DD1.
> 
> OH Kathy


Yummy!!


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> I haven't watched the new show, The Blacklist, yet. IT's on the same time as two other shows I tape but I noticed it's on as a re-run tonight so I'm hoping to finally see it. And didn't think to look for it online until I told you about Blue Bloods!! DUH!
> JuneK


DH and I are loving Blacklist!! James Spader is very good and the girl who plays the new agent we like also, cant think of her name. Theres quite a few this year DH snd I are enjoying.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Wow that is a lot of apples for one day. I can't say as I blame you not being sure if you want more apples or not. I still have a few trees left. I am debating on leaving them for the deer.


We started Friday afternoon and then DH came up with the idea of using our big roaster for the sauce, worked great! We got A LOT of apples in it and they cooked down quick in it, used the hand mixer right in the roaster to break up any pieces. We are going to check out pressure canners so we can start doing some different things.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The canners should go on sale after the canning season...I'm looking at them also. Tuesday Morning had the huge Paula Dean cookers when I was there this week---they'd make great pans for the hot baths...think they'd hold 6-8 quart jars.

Love the idea of having applesauce and apple butter for the winter...may need to go get some apples at the farm where I got the tomatoes. We're sure enjoying the canned tomatoes - salsa, juice and spaghetti sauce. At this rate that we're using them, we'll be out of the supply by January! Need to do much more next year than we did this year.



Pup lover said:


> We started Friday afternoon and then DH came up with the idea of using our big roaster for the sauce, worked great! We got A LOT of apples in it and they cooked down quick in it, used the hand mixer right in the roaster to break up any pieces. We are going to check out pressure canners so we can start doing some different things.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> What gorgeous eyes he has! What's his name?


Thanks he has eyes like his dad. THat is Ryan Elishia's middle son.


----------



## Pup lover

Prayers for you and your daughter. Becoming a parent could totally change her outlook on life. Or not. Will pray that it does and that she treats you with the love and respect you deserve. Vent to us anytime, thats what we are here for! Hugs

quote=sugarsugar]I have decided that its my turn to vent. As most of you know I have had some added problems over the last few weeks and have been quite a mess over it.......... The thing is, my 19 year old daughter is pregnant. We have had a terrible relationship over the last few years, she is a very very selfish and quite nasty girl a lot of the time. Anyway she has been living with the BF in his mothers garage all this year. She has never worked and he doesnt work. Unfortunately they seem to think that the world owes them blah blah (I am sure you know how it goes).
BF doesnt know if he can (get his head around it) so that really helpful NOT. So she seems to be staying there to see how that goes and apparantely if that doesnt work she wants to come to me to raise the baby. This wouldnt be too bad if she changes her ATTITUDE big time. I cant kick her out as she is my daughter, however she has torn me into pieces over a long time and now this terrifies me. She has finally told her dad (alcoholic so and so) and I stupidly called him to see what he thinks and he said oh well these things happen (which I already know that) and what am I (ME) going to do about it? Oh ok, I say this is my problem (of course). 
Anyway she is 12 weeks, I am desperately hoping that this will be the making of her and that surely she must have some of me hidden in there somewhere and things will work out.[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234

This was on one of the topics today-- the view from here leaves much to be desired!!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

June, love the pictures of DS and DBIL and kitty...so sad that they've flooded - I know what a mess that can be.

Kathy - great photos of your food...would love to experiment more with different ethnic foods, but DH isn't that adventuresome. He did try some Moroccan food this week and wasn't too keen on it. I loved it.

Julie - continued thoughts and prayers. So sad that you're not in touch with Fale..I hope he finds a way to contact you and that you can get a new number to use that won't involve you know who.

Gwen & Marianne---prayers continuing for your health concerns...keep getting better and let us know more on Marianne's schedule as you know.

Charlotte & Jynx....continued prayers for successful rehab.

Thinking of you all...I'm jumping between knitting a regular sock and a jumbo Christmas stocking...great work out for the brain!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> It's actually only been since the 30th so only 2 weeks since surgery. But we shall see....today it has been somewhat painful darn it and I swear I've behaved...LOL


WEll, phooey, don't know what I was thinking. But hope the dr. does turn you loose at least a little!!
juneK


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> I saw a card a while back, the saying went something like this. (should have taken a photo of it)
> 
> I don't want to be your sunshine, I would rather be your moon
> That way you will know I will be there for you when you think things are at there darkest.
> 
> Every time I see the moon now I think of that saying and am glad to have my KTP family. HOw we are there for each other when things seem to be darkest.


I love that!!! Am stealing it for my own use, thanks. Glad to have you too!!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> This was on one of the topics today-- the view from here leaves much to be desired!!!!! I love it!!!


I'll say!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> June, love the pictures of DS and DBIL and kitty...so sad that they've flooded - I know what a mess that can be.
> 
> They're lucky that the house is high enough that the water never reaches it....just makes a mess of the yard!
> JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

Yum! Thank you, know what I will be doing later this week!



Sorlenna said:


> Okey dokey. Here you go:
> 
> Oats and Wheat Dinner Rolls
> 
> 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 cups whole wheat flour*
> 1/3 cup rolled oats
> 1/4 cup sugar**
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 2 teaspoons active dry yeast
> 1 cup milk
> 3 tablespoons butter (or margarine)
> 1 egg
> 
> In large bowl, combine 1 cup of the flour, the oats, sugar (**I use about half this amount, as it is mainly to make the dough rise and I want to be sure it's eaten up by the yeast), salt, and yeast; blend well. Heat milk and butter to warm (not hot enough to steam). Add warm liquid and egg to flour mixture. Blend at low speed until moistened; beat 2 minutes at medium speed. By hand, stir in remaining flour until dough pulls cleanly away from sides of bowl (*I have never used the maximum amount of flour given; I add about 1/2 cup at a time until it's a soft dough pulling away from the bowl. You can also use 1/2 white all purpose flour and 1/2 wheat).
> 
> On floured board, knead in 1/4 to 1/2 cup flour until dough is smooth and elastic. Place dough in greased bowl; cover with plastic wrap and a clean towel and let rise in warm place until light and doubled in size.
> 
> Grease 9-inch square pan. Punch down dough to remove all air bubbles. Divide dough into 16 pieces; shape into balls. Place in greased pan and cover with plastic wrap; let rise until light and doubled in size (they will smoosh together at this point in the pan).
> 
> Heat oven to 375F. Uncover dough. If desired, combine one egg white and 1 tablespoon water; brush over rolls (I skip this part, as I like the tops softer). Bake at 375F for 20-30 minutes or until golden brown. Immediately remove from pan.
> 
> These are amazing just out of the oven with butter & honey.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> It's actually only been since the 30th so only 2 weeks since surgery. But we shall see....today it has been somewhat painful darn it and I swear I've behaved...LOL


Sending you gentle hugs and healing thoughts Please be careful.


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> As I came into the TP this time I noticed that Sam has regressed us a year. How many of us want to live this year again?


NOT ME!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> We started Friday afternoon and then DH came up with the idea of using our big roaster for the sauce, worked great! We got A LOT of apples in it and they cooked down quick in it, used the hand mixer right in the roaster to break up any pieces. We are going to check out pressure canners so we can start doing some different things.


you will love the pressure canner. Mum would make apple sauce in the oven less work that way and the roast pans sure hold a lot of apples.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> June, love the pictures of DS and DBIL and kitty...so sad that they've flooded - I know what a mess that can be.
> 
> Kathy - great photos of your food...would love to experiment more with different ethnic foods, but DH isn't that adventuresome. He did try some Moroccan food this week and wasn't too keen on it. I loved it.
> 
> Julie - continued thoughts and prayers. So sad that you're not in touch with Fale..I hope he finds a way to contact you and that you can get a new number to use that won't involve you know who.
> 
> Gwen & Marianne---prayers continuing for your health concerns...keep getting better and let us know more on Marianne's schedule as you know.
> 
> Charlotte & Jynx....continued prayers for successful rehab.
> 
> Thinking of you all...I'm jumping between knitting a regular sock and a jumbo Christmas stocking...great work out for the brain!


Thanks Rookie! It would be good to hear something!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> NOT ME!!!


re living 2013 over- I would rather not.


----------



## Pup lover

Pup lover said:


> NOT ME!!!


Though after thinking about, while health wise it has been the worst a lot of good things have happened also


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hey Guys - I just had a nice long chat with Pontuf and gave her hello's and love from everyone. She sounds real good and has a great attitude. She is home and going to start outpatient rehab next week. She sends her love and thanks for the prayers and good vibes- So relieved to talk to her - we had been playing phone tag for a few days..... So now I am off to be productive - but I wanted everyone to know what I know!! 
luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Guys - I just had a nice long chat with Pontuf and gave her hello's and love from everyone. She sounds real good and has a great attitude. She is home and going to start outpatient rehab next week. She sends her love and thanks for the prayers and good vibes- So relieved to talk to her - we had been playing phone tag for a few days..... So now I am off to be productive - but I wanted everyone to know what I know!!
> luv-AZ


Thanks so much Sandi!


----------



## machriste

Oh designer, I love the new Mount Rushmore. But I think it should be the view for the US Congress, not our friends the Canadians.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> I love that!!! Am stealing it for my own use, thanks. Glad to have you too!!
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Welcome and glad to have you as well :lol:


----------



## angelam

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Guys - I just had a nice long chat with Pontuf and gave her hello's and love from everyone. She sounds real good and has a great attitude. She is home and going to start outpatient rehab next week. She sends her love and thanks for the prayers and good vibes- So relieved to talk to her - we had been playing phone tag for a few days..... So now I am off to be productive - but I wanted everyone to know what I know!!
> luv-AZ


That's good to hear. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Pup lover

Found White Lily bread flour on sale for $2.00 for 5 pounds. Does anyone know if keeping it in the freezer affects it?


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Guys - I just had a nice long chat with Pontuf and gave her hello's and love from everyone. She sounds real good and has a great attitude. She is home and going to start outpatient rehab next week. She sends her love and thanks for the prayers and good vibes- So relieved to talk to her - we had been playing phone tag for a few days..... So now I am off to be productive - but I wanted everyone to know what I know!!
> luv-AZ


So glad to hear something about Charlote. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam

midafternoon and I am just joining you - the days is passing too quickly - we are having cloudless sunny blue skis - it is 80° in my back yard - gary picked up some lawn furniture from a friend of theirs that was going to throw it away - he put two rocker in my yard - so comfy - and the sun felt so good on my bare torso - my poor torso - you can sit and pick out which bone is what - no fat - skin and bone - I used to want to be thin - I got it in spades. lol if anyone has a way of adding body to my body do let me know. I don't feel any different regardless of what I weigh - it is just when I am sick I have nothing to fight with. now - how did we get from sunshine to my skinny body. lol

so fun - gary and the boys were outside my window playing pig with the basketball and net. I should say a nonregulation bssketball - they were pretty good at hitting the baskets - gary lost. but it was so fun listening to the boys laugh and cheer each other on - fun - fun.

Heidi, gary and the boys are going to "independence dam state park" which is a couple miles east of town along the Maumee river - and the erie canal. to get into the park one drives over a bridge which houses an original set of canal locks. the dam was built specifically to feed the erie canal. the river is fairly shallow at the falls - the lower part of the river that is. they are loading up wood, marshmallows, hot dogs, ete., etc - the boys are so excited. gary had taken them yesterday and had put in the canoe there - and they paddles around an island that is in the river. i'm thining this working days is a good thing - gary loves his children and loves to spend time with them. bailee and alexis are "too old" for such things but the boys are reaping the rewards of dad working days.

and for all you smoothie fans out there here is a healthy one.

Berry Spinach Protein Smoothie
by Liz DellaCroce

Creamy and delicious smoothie packed with protein and fiber to give you lasting energy.
Ingredients
	1 cup mixed berries  frozen
	½ banana
	½ cup Greek yogurt (0% fat)
	1 scoop protein powder
	½ cup water
	1 tablespoon flax seed meal
	1 teaspoon grated fresh ginger  optional
	1 teaspoon cinnamon
	2 cups baby spinach
	handful ice
Instructions
1.	Place all ingredients in a blender and puree until smooth.
Notes
Depending on the strength of your blender, you may wish to puree everything but the ice first and then add the ice for a final pulse.
Nutrition Information - Serves: 1 - Calories: 277 - Fat: 2.9 g - Fiber: 9.5 g

http://thelemonbowl.com/2013/01/berry-spinach-protein-smoothie.html


----------



## Pup lover

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Guys - I just had a nice long chat with Pontuf and gave her hello's and love from everyone. She sounds real good and has a great attitude. She is home and going to start outpatient rehab next week. She sends her love and thanks for the prayers and good vibes- So relieved to talk to her - we had been playing phone tag for a few days..... So now I am off to be productive - but I wanted everyone to know what I know!!
> luv-AZ


So happy to hear she is home and doing well. Thanks Sandi!!


----------



## iamsam

it really is a stressful situation - while you want the best for the baby - there is still the fact that it is her baby and she needs to step up to the plate. just remember we are here for you so you vent anytime you feel the spirit.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> She really wants the baby Sam.... but she is going to learn the hard way how much work is involved. I am 53 but no I dont want to raise another child not unless something terrible happened to my daughter.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Found White Lily bread flour on sale for $2.00 for 5 pounds. Does anyone know if keeping it in the freezer affects it?


there isn't any effect as far as I know. I have kept mine in the freezer before.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful and peaceful as usual purplefi - thank you for sharing.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good Sunday morning from a rather wet and grey Surrey. The garden is still looking green and the trees are beginning to change colour.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos......


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Found White Lily bread flour on sale for $2.00 for 5 pounds. Does anyone know if keeping it in the freezer affects it?


It keeps well- but be sure to package it in smaller amounts- and well sealed- so when you bring it out does not get affected by the condensation, while still at freezing temperatures!


----------



## iamsam

I did - I wasn't watching as I hit the number keys - my bad - at least it is correct of the first page.

sam



darowil said:


> As I came into the TP this time I noticed that Sam has regressed us a year. How many of us want to live this year again?


----------



## iamsam

thanks - high fifties in Hobart today - burr.

sam



darowil said:


> Sam you asked about Campbelltown- the one Julie was talking about is Douth Western Sydney. And this is a hotter part of Sydney- who are currently experiencing hot weather even for summer let alone middle of spring.
> 
> And Tasmania does get very cold. In fact one year went over there just after Christmas and just missed snow! (Remebering that this is summer). THat was though extreme. But during winter snow is the norm in many parts of Tasmania. Probbably the easiest way is to give you this link and you can look at any weather you like from there. Rememebr that these temperatures are all in celsius. 0 is frezing point and 37 is just under 100. http://www.weatherzone.com.au/tas/lower-derwent/hobart
> This http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html can be used to convert the celsius to fahrenheit


----------



## iamsam

one would think that close to antartica the winters would be bitter. or maybe the map in my head has a few flaws in it.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> No ,Sam it is to the West and south of the Sydney complex, roughly en route to Canberra the capital- I was mentioning that because Nicho had said it gets hotter there. Tasmania I could have coped with- and is quite similar in temperature range to NZ. Tasmania can get quite cold- although NOT the sort of winters that you experience!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> one would think that close to antartica the winters would be bitter. or maybe the map in my head has a few flaws in it.
> 
> sam


It is partly the difference of your climate being a 'continental' one- why your summers are hotter, winters often colder. According to my map Tasmania lies on or about latitude 41 - 44 whereas we are closer to the Antarctic at Invercargill and especially Stewart Island.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good Sunday morning from a rather wet and grey Surrey. The garden is still looking green and the trees are beginning to change colour.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos......


Still beautiful!


----------



## iamsam

lovely picture myfanwy - if you are in contact with her tell her I really enjoyed her picture.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This image of a swan on the canal in Glasgow Scotland just showed up on facebook- photographer is my cousin, Karen.
> 
> Thought jknappva might like to see another swan.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As we keep saying... day by day at the moment. At the end of the day she will do what she wants whether I stress and worry about it or not. I am seeing a councellor at the doc every couple of weeks.... mainly for me to learn strategies to direct her anger back at her and not for me to take it on board. Its hard not to be bullied and give in when there is just the two of us here. She is determined to grow up the hard way thats for sure. She was a lovely darling girl till about 14... so that niceness is in there somewhere.


Wonderful idea on the counseling, and yes, I believe her innate goodness/sweetness will come back. It's not necessarily you that she's upset with but your the one she trusts to take it all out on, it doesn't make it right that she does it, but that is probably why you are the main target. Perpetual hugs to you and your daughter.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> This image of a swan on the canal in Glasgow Scotland just showed up on facebook- photographer is my cousin, Karen.
> 
> Thought jknappva might like to see another swan.


Beautiful Julie.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening The sun is just coming up and it is looking like it will be a nice day.
> 
> Coffee this morning and a view from the deck.
> 
> I will catch up now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I didn't know that southerngal - you are not the only computer challenged on here.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome welcome vabchnonnie - we are so glad you stopped by and joined us for a cuppa - we are here all week
> 
> i second that, and not to worry if your computer challenged. me too with a capital me...........hey just figured out how to do spell check on here. yeah me. (right click while on text) :?you know me a day late and a dollar short
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome. I imagine he will like it. Sent a photo of it to a friend, was told I needed to go there and make some right away.
> ;wink: :thumbup:


LOL!! :thumbup: I think bacon is a universal language for MMMGOOD!


----------



## gagesmom

Hi all,

Just caught up and glad to hear the report on Pontuf.  

We are doing our thanksgiving turkey today. Got home from work and Greg has it in the oven. Smelled so good to walk in the door and have that greet me.

Was a very slow day at work and I believe it will be even slower tomorrow but I am getting paid time and a half to work. $$$$$$ :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sam I do hope you are feeling better.

Going to be going shopping for a few last minute things for supper today. On the run again. Check in later on. 

BTW Sam, there will definately be LOTS of gravy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> lovely picture myfanwy - if you are in contact with her tell her I really enjoyed her picture.
> 
> sam


I will, Sam!


----------



## gagesmom

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! :thumbup: I think bacon is a universal language for MMMGOOD!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I second that one.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That is a fun idea.
> Beautiful thought.
> 
> On occasion I send a photo that he doesn't like what I am eating but not often.
> 
> Driving in the snow and ice is not always fun, My cousin says it takes him a couple weeks to get used to it every winter.


And the fact that they don't carry chains in their trucks is a little concerning, they don't usually need them in the winter, but I'd rather he have them and never use them, than need them and not have them.


----------



## iamsam

it is why I have a queensize bed - I would have had a king size but it wouldn't have fit well - there would have been room for nothing else.

sam



jknappva said:


> I expect you to post one day that the cats and Hickory have just pushed you out of THEIR bed!! They know a good thing and that you're a softie!
> JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I keep hoping my car will win too. :roll: :roll: I think there was at least one accident in every race I watched today. The most action I've seen in one week end in months.


LOL! I like the fact that with all the safety precautions they have now, it's very seldom that anyone is badly hurt or worst, no matter how bad the wreck.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> My pleasure, sometimes I surprise myself and write things that make sense. I love taking pictures of the moon, to me it more interesting than the sun.


Love the moon, it is more interesting, it has so much more going on. We decided that I would be a vampire as I couldn't give up the moon, DH would be a werewolf because he can't give up the sun. lol Of course I don't think I could live on blood, so that's definitely not an option. lol


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I wouldn't mind living this year over again, or at least part of it. :roll:


I have to say, parts of it have been very good. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

the grandchildren are a lot of fun - and I was on the edge of the bed. lol

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren wrote:
> it was too funny last night - all four cats were spread out enjoying the electric blanket - when I went to bed - hickory go up on the bed and practically laid on top of me to keep the kittens from getting too close to me - like "he is all mine - keep away" - and she stayed there all night. they are so like children.
> 
> sam
> 
> June, that is so funny. Sam, I can just picture this. Too cute. Hard to be depressed when you are so loved, at least when you are in bed with all of them. Your pets and grandchildren are such a blessing in your life. :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dear KTP family, I had sent Sam a PM and he has asked me to share with you all. I guess I really needed a huge nudge in that direction. Here is our PMs.
Sam wrote to my PM to him this morning, "many have been asking about you - and I should have had a pm in the mail before now - you do have a lot on your plate - we will not count the chickens before the eggs hatch. 

might I suggest that you copy and paste what you told me into the forum so the knitting tea party prayer circle can get into gear - they are all concerned for your well being. 
sending you mounds of positive healing energy zoe - just remember - we have your back."


5mmdpns wrote:
Hi Sam. Just wanted you to know that I still think about the KTP and sometimes read the posts even though I have not been posting. Julie does phone me sometimes and I talk to her somewhat. My fibromyalgia is in a bad flare-up and that limits what I am able to do. I have told her that.

What I have not told her or anyone at Knitting Paradise is that I am now under the care of a gynecologist. Biopsies and ultrasound have been done. I am waiting to go and see the gynecologist again in a couple of weeks to find out the results. This has been a long time coming to finally figure out what is wrong with me. It has been close to a year now and nothing has been successful to treat whatever it is. Yes, I am afraid of finding out the results of the biopsy because one always thinks of the worst possible thing -- that being cancer. I don't want to find out that I have cancer but also not knowing what the problem is, is frustrating too. It leaves me so fatigued.
Take care and thank you for listening! Zoe


----------



## iamsam

those blue eyes are going to break some hearts.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Coffee with the grandson.


----------



## iamsam

it comes back like riding a bicycle.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Canasta! My mom used to play that every Friday night with her girlfriends; taught me to play also but I haven't played in over 50 years! Can't even remember remotely how to play just remember how much fun it was.


----------



## TNS

For Julie, and anyone else who might be interested. From Guernsey museum website:- 

The tattood head of a Maori warrior, held in the Guernsey since the 19th century is to return to New Zealand this month. A free seminar will be held at the Museum (Frossard Theatre) on Sunday 20th October at 3.30pm. Respected Maori elders and representatives from Te Papa Tongerewa, the National Museum of New Zealand, will explain the importance of repatriating these 'Toi moko' and give demonstrations of Maori music and instruments. It is considered offensive to display the Toi moko, or even show a picture of it.

Guess where I hope to be next Sunday. I assume we will NOT be shown any Toi Moko though.


----------



## iamsam

hot baths take such a long time - I think a pressure canner is the way to go - you can do everything in them.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The canners should go on sale after the canning season...I'm looking at them also. Tuesday Morning had the huge Paula Dean cookers when I was there this week---they'd make great pans for the hot baths...think they'd hold 6-8 quart jars.
> 
> Love the idea of having applesauce and apple butter for the winter...may need to go get some apples at the farm where I got the tomatoes. We're sure enjoying the canned tomatoes - salsa, juice and spaghetti sauce. At this rate that we're using them, we'll be out of the supply by January! Need to do much more next year than we did this year.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> LOL!!! That would be a problem....they do fly when necessary....when they went to the Bahamas and to CA. But drive to FL, Indianapolis, and to New England. They drive to New England almost every winter so my sister can go for a sleigh ride. She loves them. We don't have enough snow here for them. I enjoy her pictures of the snowy, cold sleigh rides from the comfort of my warm recliner!!! LOL! When David figures out how to drive to Hawaii, I'm sure you'll let us know!! So that's what keeps him entertained while he's on those long trips!!!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Will do.


----------



## iamsam

this is great Shirley - thanks for sharing. I could also use it to describe members of congress.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> This was on one of the topics today-- the view from here leaves much to be desired!!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Bulldog

WOW, Dawn. I would be sick of fooling with apples. They truly are beautiful though. When they are all in jars, you will be so proud. Tired but proud!


----------



## iamsam

thanks az.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Guys - I just had a nice long chat with Pontuf and gave her hello's and love from everyone. She sounds real good and has a great attitude. She is home and going to start outpatient rehab next week. She sends her love and thanks for the prayers and good vibes- So relieved to talk to her - we had been playing phone tag for a few days..... So now I am off to be productive - but I wanted everyone to know what I know!!
> luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam

and I third it - yummy.

sam



gagesmom said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I second that one.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming your way zoe.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Dear KTP family, I had sent Sam a PM and he has asked me to share with you all. I guess I really needed a huge nudge in that direction. Here is our PMs.
> Sam wrote to my PM to him this morning, "many have been asking about you - and I should have had a pm in the mail before now - you do have a lot on your plate - we will not count the chickens before the eggs hatch.
> 
> might I suggest that you copy and paste what you told me into the forum so the knitting tea party prayer circle can get into gear - they are all concerned for your well being.
> sending you mounds of positive healing energy zoe - just remember - we have your back."
> 
> 5mmdpns wrote:
> Hi Sam. Just wanted you to know that I still think about the KTP and sometimes read the posts even though I have not been posting. Julie does phone me sometimes and I talk to her somewhat. My fibromyalgia is in a bad flare-up and that limits what I am able to do. I have told her that.
> 
> What I have not told her or anyone at Knitting Paradise is that I am now under the care of a gynecologist. Biopsies and ultrasound have been done. I am waiting to go and see the gynecologist again in a couple of weeks to find out the results. This has been a long time coming to finally figure out what is wrong with me. It has been close to a year now and nothing has been successful to treat whatever it is. Yes, I am afraid of finding out the results of the biopsy because one always thinks of the worst possible thing -- that being cancer. I don't want to find out that I have cancer but also not knowing what the problem is, is frustrating too. It leaves me so fatigued.
> Take care and thank you for listening! Zoe


----------



## iamsam

I also have a prayer request - Phyllis's sister was taken to the er this morning and is now on her way to st. lukes in Toledo - her 02 reading were very high - she was very confused - from the tests that were run they think she might have had a heart attack - her husband is next to useless - he picked her meds up this morning - dumped them on her bed and told her to get up and take them - you know what I am doing to him in my mind - they are waiting for an ambulance crew that is trained in cpap usage. she is very thin - weighs 89 pounds. also something going on with her liver. 

I have always enjoyed Shirley - we were the only smokers in the family - lol.

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've kept mine in the refrigerator and it worked out well, but I used it quickly. I've read somewhere that everytime, you open the bag to take some out - more moisture is allowed in (melting flour?) so if you intend to keep in in the freezer for awhile, why not portion it out into the portion size you want (2 cups, 4 cups, etc.)for each use and that way, you don't risk adding more moisture and easy to store in the zip lock bags.



NanaCaren said:


> there isn't any effect as far as I know. I have kept mine in the freezer before.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I should have read your answer before I posted mine....think this might be the answer.



Lurker 2 said:


> It keeps well- but be sure to package it in smaller amounts- and well sealed- so when you bring it out does not get affected by the condensation, while still at freezing temperatures!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sending lots of prayers up for you and hope that you get news that will clear up what's been going on and you can get on the way to recovery.



5mmdpns said:


> Dear KTP family, I had sent Sam a PM and he has asked me to share with you all. I guess I really needed a huge nudge in that direction. Here is our PMs.
> Sam wrote to my PM to him this morning, "many have been asking about you - and I should have had a pm in the mail before now - you do have a lot on your plate - we will not count the chickens before the eggs hatch.
> 
> might I suggest that you copy and paste what you told me into the forum so the knitting tea party prayer circle can get into gear - they are all concerned for your well being.
> sending you mounds of positive healing energy zoe - just remember - we have your back."
> 
> 5mmdpns wrote:
> Hi Sam. Just wanted you to know that I still think about the KTP and sometimes read the posts even though I have not been posting. Julie does phone me sometimes and I talk to her somewhat. My fibromyalgia is in a bad flare-up and that limits what I am able to do. I have told her that.
> 
> What I have not told her or anyone at Knitting Paradise is that I am now under the care of a gynecologist. Biopsies and ultrasound have been done. I am waiting to go and see the gynecologist again in a couple of weeks to find out the results. This has been a long time coming to finally figure out what is wrong with me. It has been close to a year now and nothing has been successful to treat whatever it is. Yes, I am afraid of finding out the results of the biopsy because one always thinks of the worst possible thing -- that being cancer. I don't want to find out that I have cancer but also not knowing what the problem is, is frustrating too. It leaves me so fatigued.
> Take care and thank you for listening! Zoe


----------



## Railyn

WHat a handsome lad and a good looking cup of brew too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers being said....hope they get this issue under control and she's feeling better soon.



thewren said:


> I also have a prayer request - Phyllis's sister was taken to the er this morning and is now on her way to st. lukes in Toledo - her 02 reading were very high - she was very confused - from the tests that were run they think she might have had a heart attack - her husband is next to useless - he picked her meds up this morning - dumped them on her bed and told her to get up and take them - you know what I am doing to him in my mind - they are waiting for an ambulance crew that is trained in cpap usage. she is very thin - weighs 89 pounds. also something going on with her liver.
> 
> I have always enjoyed Shirley - we were the only smokers in the family - lol.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam....we found that having a couple of Boost shakes a day helped my MIL put on some weight while she was undergoing cancer treatments. I would add that you can eat as many potatoes, pasta, bread, and ice cream as possible.

AZ - thanks for the update on Pontuf...still keeping her in my prayers.

SugarSugar...not an easy situation. Can't offer any advice except keep yourself open to the child...he or she will be looking to you for consistency of love and support.

Caren...love the picture of your grandson..my Mom would let us have coffee with cream and sugar once in a great while..love the memories of sharing coffee with the "grown ups". 

We're doing the winterizing of the yard...cutting roses and piling mulch in the garden bed and pulling out all the bushes around the front of our house...they're all dying and in need of replacement. I will plan out the new landscaping that will go around the front of the house in the Spring...does anyone know of a garden design computer program where I can load in pictures or dimensions of the house and then pick out plants specific to my growing area and picture them? I'm so much better at figuring something out when I can visualize it.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming your way zoe.
> 
> sam


From me too, Zoe. Good that we've heard from you!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Prayers going up for Phyliss's sister, Zoe and Sugar and her DD, and continued prayers for the rest of our group. We seem to have some "waiting" to do for results for Zoe, Patches, and Marianne... I bought some sage bundles - I have never "smudged" but I am going to poke around on the net and find out what I need to do. I'm ready to be done with the bad juju! I hope that Patches sees this because something that Kaye said (I think that was who it was... or Shirley) anyway something I read really struck me. It was that her DD felt safe in taking her frustration out on her, and I think that is because she knew that Patches wouldn't stop loving her. I found this with both my kids - they gave me a rough time at points in their teen years - but never their Dad. But I know that they were aware that he could, and would, cut them off and turn his back on them and they were always afraid of losing his love.... mine they knew would always be there. Now don't get me wrong - I don't think it's right for her to give you trouble - I'm hoping that she is just frightened and overwhelmed and once she realizes that you will be there for her and the baby that she will get her act together. Deep breath and be strong.


----------



## Bulldog

i'm coming to your house for thanksgiving - fried cauliflower - yummy.

Come on Sam. There's always room at the table.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> And the fact that they don't carry chains in their trucks is a little concerning, they don't usually need them in the winter, but I'd rather he have them and never use them, than need them and not have them.


Yes it would be good to have them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> What is the purplish plant in the left of this photo? It is lovely.


We call it a rhus royal purple, but I don't think that is it's proper name. Also may be called a smoke bush and the flowers look like smoke. xx


----------



## Bulldog

Oh my mercy, Sandy. You have had a week haven't you, hon. So glad you didn't have more severe injuries. Hope they can fix Rebel up for you

I love the new show Blacklist. Blue Bloods finally got Danny a good partner. Still like the first one best, but like this one better than any they have had on. The verdict is still out on Ironside. Hostages is a good show. I am hoping the new job Kate has taken on Castle. I hope she will go back to her old job.

Kathy, do be careful in your travels. I think of you and Poledra DH traveling all the time and pray for your safety.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I like the fact that with all the safety precautions they have now, it's very seldom that anyone is badly hurt or worst, no matter how bad the wreck.


Yes the safety is much better than before but still looks scary


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> For Julie, and anyone else who might be interested. From Guernsey museum website:-
> 
> The tattood head of a Maori warrior, held in the Guernsey since the 19th century is to return to New Zealand this month. A free seminar will be held at the Museum (Frossard Theatre) on Sunday 20th October at 3.30pm. Respected Maori elders and representatives from Te Papa Tongerewa, the National Museum of New Zealand, will explain the importance of repatriating these 'Toi moko' and give demonstrations of Maori music and instruments. It is considered offensive to display the Toi moko, or even show a picture of it.
> 
> Guess where I hope to be next Sunday. I assume we will NOT be shown any Toi Moko though.


There has been much said here, about the gradual return of people's ancestors- the heads were often acquired as the result of inter-tribal feuding, and were unfortunately collectors items- the Victorians collected some strange things- because I watch the Maori news, this will definitely be on that- I will be watching for the item. Thanks Lin!


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Guys - I just had a nice long chat with Pontuf and gave her hello's and love from everyone. She sounds real good and has a great attitude. She is home and going to start outpatient rehab next week. She sends her love and thanks for the prayers and good vibes- So relieved to talk to her - we had been playing phone tag for a few days..... So now I am off to be productive - but I wanted everyone to know what I know!!
> luv-AZ


That sounds like really good news! Thanks for letting us know, Sandi.


----------



## dollyclaire

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending lots of prayers up for you and hope that you get news that will clear up what's been going on and you can get on the way to recovery.


Sending positive thoughts your way Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I've kept mine in the refrigerator and it worked out well, but I used it quickly. I've read somewhere that everytime, you open the bag to take some out - more moisture is allowed in (melting flour?) so if you intend to keep in in the freezer for awhile, why not portion it out into the portion size you want (2 cups, 4 cups, etc.)for each use and that way, you don't risk adding more moisture and easy to store in the zip lock bags.


It is not so much melting flour- as congealed flour!!!!!


----------



## Grandmapaula

Zoe, you've moved to the top of the prayer list. Take comfort in all the prayers that your sisters and brothers are sending up for you. Have also added Phyllis's sister to the list. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## PurpleFi

Good eveing from Surrey. It has bee raining on and off all day here, the grden smells delicious and my tomatoes are still on the vine and turning red. Had a very lazy afternoon, my fm has decided not to let me do too much so I got on with knitting leaves.

Special thoughts to Jynx, Pontif, Zoe, Gwen and Marianee and all who are having health problems. Take everything in small steps and celebrate every tiny achievement - even write them down - it does help.

Also, I hope everyone week is good, sending happy and peaceful vibes. xxx


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good eveing from Surrey. It has bee raining on and off all day here, the grden smells delicious and my tomatoes are still on the vine and turning red. Had a very lazy afternoon, my fm has decided not to let me do too much so I got on with knitting leaves.
> 
> Special thoughts to Jynx, Pontif, Zoe, Gwen and Marianee and all who are having health problems. Take everything in small steps and celebrate every tiny achievement - even write them down - it does help.
> 
> Also, I hope everyone week is good, sending happy and peaceful vibes. xxx


Been wondering how to express myself- so as Purplefi has put it much better, I will second this.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Julie, sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, sending you lots of hugs xxx


Thanks Purplefi! Hugs for you too! And a group hug {{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> From me too, Zoe. Good that we've heard from you!


And from me. It will help so much when you get a diagnosis and know what you are dealing with. ((((Zoe))))


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Been wondering how to express myself- so as Purplefi has put it much better, I will second this.


Thank you Julie. I am knitting lots of little leaves and each one is a little achievement, eventually when they are all joined up it wil be come a big achievement.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Julie. I am knitting lots of little leaves and each one is a little achievement, eventually when they are all joined up it will be come a big achievement.


Like me doing my 8 row repeat- each repeat is an achievement! It helps to be working with a good colour- looking forward to seeing how the leaves end up! (was this from your DB, the leaf idea?- I can imagine skeletal leaves and autumn leaves-!!!!)


----------



## angelam

Bulldog said:


> i'm coming to your house for thanksgiving - fried cauliflower - yummy.
> 
> Come on Sam. There's always room at the table.


Another variation - put a little olive oil in a roasting pan add cauliflower florets - sprinkle liberally with garlic powder, toss so that all the cauliflower is coated with oil and garlic and roast in the oven. Yum yum!


----------



## gagesmom

Zoe I am so sorry to hear that you are really having a hard time right now. Know that I am thinking of you and wishing you peace and love. I am crossing my fingers for you to get good results.

My tummy is grumbling waiting for the turkey. Yum, yum, yum.

Wish I could post a pic of our turkey to show you all.

Off to "gobble" up some supper. Get it??? "gobble"/turkey.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 

I made a funny.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Another variation - put a little olive oil in a roasting pan add cauliflower florets - sprinkle liberally with garlic powder, toss so that all the cauliflower is coated with oil and garlic and roast in the oven. Yum yum!


Good idea- must try this one!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Like me doing my 8 row repeat- each repeat is an achievement! It helps to be working with a good colour- looking forward to seeing how the leaves end up! (was this from your DB, the leaf idea?- I can imagine skeletal leaves and autumn leaves-!!!!)


Not from the db. I just have so many scraps of wool I wanted to use them up in some way, so I worked out a simple leave that I coud stitch together.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Not from the db. I just have so many scraps of wool I wanted to use them up in some way, so I worked out a simple leave that I coud stitch together.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Nannyof3....Triplets! What a blessing. Your daughter will need some extra hands for sure.

June...love the pics of your sister and BIL and the adorable little kitten. His markings are just beautiful. Your sister is very pretty as are you.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee with the grandson.


Coffee... yum. 
Grandson, a cutie, I have a feeling he doesn't miss much, looks very wise. I'm thinking that is one of Seths' older brothers?


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> it is why I have a queensize bed - I would have had a king size but it wouldn't have fit well - there would have been room for nothing else.
> 
> sam


That is why David has declared that we must have a kingsize bed and if it doesn't fit in the bedroom we will move the bedroom. lol... Hence, we barely have walking room around the bed, and when we do the reno on the basement will be putting the master bed/bath down there. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Dear KTP family, I had sent Sam a PM and he has asked me to share with you all. I guess I really needed a huge nudge in that direction. Here is our PMs.
> Sam wrote to my PM to him this morning, "many have been asking about you - and I should have had a pm in the mail before now - you do have a lot on your plate - we will not count the chickens before the eggs hatch.
> 
> might I suggest that you copy and paste what you told me into the forum so the knitting tea party prayer circle can get into gear - they are all concerned for your well being.
> sending you mounds of positive healing energy zoe - just remember - we have your back."
> 
> 5mmdpns wrote:
> Hi Sam. Just wanted you to know that I still think about the KTP and sometimes read the posts even though I have not been posting. Julie does phone me sometimes and I talk to her somewhat. My fibromyalgia is in a bad flare-up and that limits what I am able to do. I have told her that.
> 
> What I have not told her or anyone at Knitting Paradise is that I am now under the care of a gynecologist. Biopsies and ultrasound have been done. I am waiting to go and see the gynecologist again in a couple of weeks to find out the results. This has been a long time coming to finally figure out what is wrong with me. It has been close to a year now and nothing has been successful to treat whatever it is. Yes, I am afraid of finding out the results of the biopsy because one always thinks of the worst possible thing -- that being cancer. I don't want to find out that I have cancer but also not knowing what the problem is, is frustrating too. It leaves me so fatigued.
> Take care and thank you for listening! Zoe


We love you Zoe, and will keep you in hugs and prayers. It is indeed very scary knowing what the worst case might be, but at least once it's diagnosed it can be fixed. Positive thoughts that is nothing that severe.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Love the moon, it is more interesting, it has so much more going on. We decided that I would be a vampire as I couldn't give up the moon, DH would be a werewolf because he can't give up the sun. lol Of course I don't think I could live on blood, so that's definitely not an option. lol


Oh but they have synthetic blood. ))) I watch tv sometimes lol


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I have to say, parts of it have been very good. :thumbup:


Yes some parts are have been very very good. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

I am feeling really tired so will bid you all good night and hope you havea good week ahead of you. Hugs to al xx


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> those blue eyes are going to break some hearts.
> 
> sam


Oh yes they sure are going to. He knows how to get his own way already. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> For Julie, and anyone else who might be interested. From Guernsey museum website:-
> 
> The tattood head of a Maori warrior, held in the Guernsey since the 19th century is to return to New Zealand this month. A free seminar will be held at the Museum (Frossard Theatre) on Sunday 20th October at 3.30pm. Respected Maori elders and representatives from Te Papa Tongerewa, the National Museum of New Zealand, will explain the importance of repatriating these 'Toi moko' and give demonstrations of Maori music and instruments. It is considered offensive to display the Toi moko, or even show a picture of it.
> 
> Guess where I hope to be next Sunday. I assume we will NOT be shown any Toi Moko though.


that is really nice that the head is being returned. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> hot baths take such a long time - I think a pressure canner is the way to go - you can do everything in them.
> 
> sam


Mum used to do the hot bats in the oven with a roast pan. it keeps the temperature perfect and there is less worry of the water boiling away.


----------



## Poledra65

TNS said:


> For Julie, and anyone else who might be interested. From Guernsey museum website:-
> 
> The tattood head of a Maori warrior, held in the Guernsey since the 19th century is to return to New Zealand this month. A free seminar will be held at the Museum (Frossard Theatre) on Sunday 20th October at 3.30pm. Respected Maori elders and representatives from Te Papa Tongerewa, the National Museum of New Zealand, will explain the importance of repatriating these 'Toi moko' and give demonstrations of Maori music and instruments. It is considered offensive to display the Toi moko, or even show a picture of it.
> 
> Guess where I hope to be next Sunday. I assume we will NOT be shown any Toi Moko though.


Oh wow, that is interesting, hope you get to be there.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I also have a prayer request - Phyllis's sister was taken to the er this morning and is now on her way to st. lukes in Toledo - her 02 reading were very high - she was very confused - from the tests that were run they think she might have had a heart attack - her husband is next to useless - he picked her meds up this morning - dumped them on her bed and told her to get up and take them - you know what I am doing to him in my mind - they are waiting for an ambulance crew that is trained in cpap usage. she is very thin - weighs 89 pounds. also something going on with her liver.
> 
> I have always enjoyed Shirley - we were the only smokers in the family - lol.
> 
> sam


Healing thoughts and energies being sent Hugs for the family, it must be very hard.

I can imagine what you are doing in your mind, I would be too.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I've kept mine in the refrigerator and it worked out well, but I used it quickly. I've read somewhere that everytime, you open the bag to take some out - more moisture is allowed in (melting flour?) so if you intend to keep in in the freezer for awhile, why not portion it out into the portion size you want (2 cups, 4 cups, etc.)for each use and that way, you don't risk adding more moisture and easy to store in the zip lock bags.


MIne was usually in 5lb bags inside a ziplock bag. I did a lot of baking during the week I would take out one bag at a time for use.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> I also have a prayer request - Phyllis's sister was taken to the er this morning and is now on her way to st. lukes in Toledo - her 02 reading were very high - she was very confused - from the tests that were run they think she might have had a heart attack - her husband is next to useless - he picked her meds up this morning - dumped them on her bed and told her to get up and take them - you know what I am doing to him in my mind - they are waiting for an ambulance crew that is trained in cpap usage. she is very thin - weighs 89 pounds. also something going on with her liver.
> 
> I have always enjoyed Shirley - we were the only smokers in the family - lol.
> 
> sam


Prayers going up. I'm doing to him what you are doing to him also, what an a*#.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Yes the safety is much better than before but still looks scary


Yes, I've ridden bulls but I don't think, as much as I like to drive fast, that I would want to be a race car driver. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Zoe I am so sorry to hear that you are really having a hard time right now. Know that I am thinking of you and wishing you peace and love. I am crossing my fingers for you to get good results.
> 
> My tummy is grumbling waiting for the turkey. Yum, yum, yum.
> 
> Wish I could post a pic of our turkey to show you all.
> 
> Off to "gobble" up some supper. Get it??? "gobble"/turkey.
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I made a funny.


LOLOLOL!!! Yes, you did! lol :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh but they have synthetic blood. ))) I watch tv sometimes lol


 :shock: :? That's like, scary... lolol... The synthetic blood, not you watching tv. lol


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good to hear! Not sleeping at all well at present- missing Fale very much. Just got to get through this one.


Back home, church was wonderful. Just know Sis. This too shall pass. Just know that you are never out of my prayers, both you and Fale. :-D hang in there.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> I am feeling really tired so will bid you all good night and hope you havea good week ahead of you. Hugs to al xx


Good night, sweet dreams. Hope the Fibro lets up soon. 
Hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming your way zoe.
> 
> sam


Healing energy and thoughts on the way.


----------



## Poledra65

>< Just trying something, this is supposed to make a hug smiley.
Yeah!!! It worked.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: :? That's like, scary... lolol... The synthetic blood, not you watching tv. lol


lol that is from True Blood the tv show LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Back home, church was wonderful. Just know Sis. This too shall pass. Just know that you are never out of my prayers, both you and Fale. :-D hang in there.


Thanks so much Patches! I have to keep everyone in my prayers, in return- we don't always know what is going on for people!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Healing energy and thoughts on the way.


Nice, Caren!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> lol that is from True Blood the tv show LOL


I watched the first couple seasons of that, but somehow lost track. Is it still really good?


----------



## NanaCaren

Railyn said:


> WHat a handsome lad and a good looking cup of brew too.


Thank you, I'm a little bit bias of course being nana.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren...love the picture of your grandson..my Mom would let us have coffee with cream and sugar once in a great while..love the memories of sharing coffee with the "grown ups".
> 
> We're doing the winterizing of the yard...cutting roses and piling mulch in the garden bed and pulling out all the bushes around the front of our house...they're all dying and in need of replacement. I will plan out the new landscaping that will go around the front of the house in the Spring...does anyone know of a garden design computer program where I can load in pictures or dimensions of the house and then pick out plants specific to my growing area and picture them? I'm so much better at figuring something out when I can visualize it.


We weren't allowed to have coffee but could have chicory which we thought was great.

Haven't got any of the winterizing done here at all. Still have to winterize the pool, it has been shut down for a few weeks now. I used to have one years ago when I did landscaping don't remember the name of it.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> How are you feeling this morning? I've been thinking of you. When will you get the results of your procedure?
> JuneK


  I'm doing so much better, won't know anything until tues. :roll: I pray it's a long time to wait.  
Thanks for caring, You are such a special person, so much compassion.


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> Worked longer today and yesterday than I had hoped for, but it was necessary and the check will be good. Need to get some stuff done around the house as that has been neglected as of late. Take care. Hugs for everyone.


Sounds like it's time for a restful evening for you!!!
My DS's house is on high enough ground so it never floods....the water just creeps a little higher than she's comfortable with! 
JuneK[/quote]

My day of rest consisted of getting up and doing laundry, sorting through some boxes in our basement, still unpacked from our move at the beginning of this year, going to church, teaching a knitting class, volunteering at church, doing more laundry and dishes. Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good eveing from Surrey. It has bee raining on and off all day here, the grden smells delicious and my tomatoes are still on the vine and turning red. Had a very lazy afternoon, my fm has decided not to let me do too much so I got on with knitting leaves.
> 
> Special thoughts to Jynx, Pontif, Zoe, Gwen and Marianee and all who are having health problems. Take everything in small steps and celebrate every tiny achievement - even write them down - it does help.
> 
> Also, I hope everyone week is good, sending happy and peaceful vibes. xxx


Healing energy to you, hope your fm settles its self down over night.

Ditto healing thoughts winging it's way to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Zoe I am so sorry to hear that you are really having a hard time right now. Know that I am thinking of you and wishing you peace and love. I am crossing my fingers for you to get good results.
> 
> My tummy is grumbling waiting for the turkey. Yum, yum, yum.
> 
> Wish I could post a pic of our turkey to show you all.
> 
> Off to "gobble" up some supper. Get it??? "gobble"/turkey.
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I made a funny.


mmmmmmm I so miss the turkey dinner today :roll: my fault forgot to take it out of the freezer. :?


----------



## pacer

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, he got home early yesterday while we were in Ft. Collins but he leaves again on Monday. He is going to be on the road a lot for the forseeable future, but I'd rather he get these runs over with before the bad weather hits, so it's all good.


Where is he delivering to in Michigan?


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Coffee... yum.
> Grandson, a cutie, I have a feeling he doesn't miss much, looks very wise. I'm thinking that is one of Seths' older brothers?


This kid is smart as a whip. He is one of Elishia's boys. Cousin to Seth but just as mischievous :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That is why David has declared that we must have a kingsize bed and if it doesn't fit in the bedroom we will move the bedroom. lol... Hence, we barely have walking room around the bed, and when we do the reno on the basement will be putting the master bed/bath down there. :thumbup:


When all the teens move out I tell them I'm moving my bed to the backroom plenty of space. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I've ridden bulls but I don't think, as much as I like to drive fast, that I would want to be a race car driver. :roll:


I would love to have a go driving a race car, one day I just might get too. If I ask pretty please.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice, Caren!


Thank you


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I watched the first couple seasons of that, but somehow lost track. Is it still really good?


I haven't really kept track of it this season. It got rather silly after the first season.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you caught that skin cancer in time! My Dad had several on his face, which is why I am so careful to wear a hat.
> 
> I think I may have enough yarn only for a cowl rather than a scarf- I had just the one ball, made it narrower than the pattern- but I think I will only just squeak it! Thank you for the compliment!


Actually had the cancer for at least 5 years that I remember because the two spots looked like the original one which I was told many years earlier that it was not cancerous so I never bothered checking the two until I had that lump grow inside the noncancerous spot. By the time I had it removed it was started to impact my ability to get out of bed and walk without pain so I think the roots were starting to impact my nerves or something. The doctor does not seem to think so, but the pain went away after the 2nd round of surgery to get it all out. Spent time going to the wound clinic and all sorts of doctor appointments to get the surgical site to close up and heal. Took over 6 months when it was suppose to be a get it removed and back to normal life in about 3-5 days. Had to be on bed rest with leg elevated for a month with stitches left in the leg for a month and it still would not close up. Skin cancer no matter what kind is nothing to mess around with.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> This was on one of the topics today-- the view from here leaves much to be desired!!!!! I love it!!!


Lol lol lol :shock:


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Guys - I just had a nice long chat with Pontuf and gave her hello's and love from everyone. She sounds real good and has a great attitude. She is home and going to start outpatient rehab next week. She sends her love and thanks for the prayers and good vibes- So relieved to talk to her - we had been playing phone tag for a few days..... So now I am off to be productive - but I wanted everyone to know what I know!!
> luv-AZ


That's fantastic news...God is good!! Thanks for the update!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Guys - I just had a nice long chat with Pontuf and gave her hello's and love from everyone. She sounds real good and has a great attitude. She is home and going to start outpatient rehab next week. She sends her love and thanks for the prayers and good vibes- So relieved to talk to her - we had been playing phone tag for a few days..... So now I am off to be productive - but I wanted everyone to know what I know!!
> luv-AZ


NOW THAT'S GOOD NEWS!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Where is he delivering to in Michigan?


Tekonsha, Mi. He said it's about 15 miles from Battle Creek and about 20 miles from the Indiana border.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> This kid is smart as a whip. He is one of Elishia's boys. Cousin to Seth but just as mischievous :thumbup:


Lol! Somehow think that's hereditary. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> When all the teens move out I tell them I'm moving my bed to the backroom plenty of space. :lol:


Room to move around is a great thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I would love to have a go driving a race car, one day I just might get too. If I ask pretty please.


Tape it so we can watch, and I'll just ride along vicariously through it.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I haven't really kept track of it this season. It got rather silly after the first season.


I kinda thought the same thing.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Somehow think that's hereditary. :lol: :thumbup:


ermm well it didn't come from me :roll: :roll: no sir it didn't I promise.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Actually had the cancer for at least 5 years that I remember because the two spots looked like the original one which I was told many years earlier that it was not cancerous so I never bothered checking the two until I had that lump grow inside the noncancerous spot. By the time I had it removed it was started to impact my ability to get out of bed and walk without pain so I think the roots were starting to impact my nerves or something. The doctor does not seem to think so, but the pain went away after the 2nd round of surgery to get it all out. Spent time going to the wound clinic and all sorts of doctor appointments to get the surgical site to close up and heal. Took over 6 months when it was suppose to be a get it removed and back to normal life in about 3-5 days. Had to be on bed rest with leg elevated for a month with stitches left in the leg for a month and it still would not close up. Skin cancer no matter what kind is nothing to mess around with.


So glad that they were able to get it all and that you are back to being healthy even though it took a lot longer than expected.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> ermm well it didn't come from me :roll: :roll: no sir it didn't I promise.


LOLOL!!! Is your nose growing as you say that Caren? lol :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Tape it so we can watch, and I'll just ride along vicariously through it.


If I get the chance to drive there will be a video most definitely. I would need proof for myself :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! Is your nose growing as you say that Caren? lol :XD: :XD:


nose what nose nope nope nope not at all. I am only half responsible for it. His parents are responsible for the rest.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> I also have a prayer request - Phyllis's sister was taken to the er this morning and is now on her way to st. lukes in Toledo - her 02 reading were very high - she was very confused - from the tests that were run they think she might have had a heart attack - her husband is next to useless - he picked her meds up this morning - dumped them on her bed and told her to get up and take them - you know what I am doing to him in my mind - they are waiting for an ambulance crew that is trained in cpap usage. she is very thin - weighs 89 pounds. also something going on with her liver.
> 
> I have always enjoyed Shirley - we were the only smokers in the family - lol.
> 
> sam


Praying now


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Zoe I am so sorry to hear that you are really having a hard time right now. Know that I am thinking of you and wishing you peace and love. I am crossing my fingers for you to get good results.
> 
> My tummy is grumbling waiting for the turkey. Yum, yum, yum.
> 
> Wish I could post a pic of our turkey to show you all.
> 
> Off to "gobble" up some supper. Get it??? "gobble"/turkey.
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I made a funny.


 :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Zoe have been praying for you regarding the FM but will double up the prayers. Goodness knows you have also had a full plate this year. Know that virtually I have you wrapped in my arms and prayers for comfort. {{{{gently hugs}}}}}


5mmdpns said:


> Dear KTP family, I had sent Sam a PM and he has asked me to share with you all. I guess I really needed a huge nudge in that direction. Here is our PMs.
> Sam wrote to my PM to him this morning, "many have been asking about you - and I should have had a pm in the mail before now - you do have a lot on your plate - we will not count the chickens before the eggs hatch.
> 
> might I suggest that you copy and paste what you told me into the forum so the knitting tea party prayer circle can get into gear - they are all concerned for your well being.
> sending you mounds of positive healing energy zoe - just remember - we have your back."
> 
> 5mmdpns wrote:
> Hi Sam. Just wanted you to know that I still think about the KTP and sometimes read the posts even though I have not been posting. Julie does phone me sometimes and I talk to her somewhat. My fibromyalgia is in a bad flare-up and that limits what I am able to do. I have told her that.
> 
> What I have not told her or anyone at Knitting Paradise is that I am now under the care of a gynecologist. Biopsies and ultrasound have been done. I am waiting to go and see the gynecologist again in a couple of weeks to find out the results. This has been a long time coming to finally figure out what is wrong with me. It has been close to a year now and nothing has been successful to treat whatever it is. Yes, I am afraid of finding out the results of the biopsy because one always thinks of the worst possible thing -- that being cancer. I don't want to find out that I have cancer but also not knowing what the problem is, is frustrating too. It leaves me so fatigued.
> Take care and thank you for listening! Zoe


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Healing energy and thoughts on the way.


OMG!! All the photos are awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will keep her in my prayers Sam. Her DH sounds like a jerk.


thewren said:


> I also have a prayer request - Phyllis's sister was taken to the er this morning and is now on her way to st. lukes in Toledo - her 02 reading were very high - she was very confused - from the tests that were run they think she might have had a heart attack - her husband is next to useless - he picked her meds up this morning - dumped them on her bed and told her to get up and take them - you know what I am doing to him in my mind - they are waiting for an ambulance crew that is trained in cpap usage. she is very thin - weighs 89 pounds. also something going on with her liver.
> 
> I have always enjoyed Shirley - we were the only smokers in the family - lol.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> If I get the chance to drive there will be a video most definitely. I would need proof for myself :lol:


I understand that. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> nose what nose nope nope nope not at all. I am only half responsible for it. His parents are responsible for the rest.


LOL!!! Too true! :XD:


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Dear KTP family, I had sent Sam a PM and he has asked me to share with you all. I guess I really needed a huge nudge in that direction. Here is our PMs.
> Sam wrote to my PM to him this morning, "many have been asking about you - and I should have had a pm in the mail before now - you do have a lot on your plate - we will not count the chickens before the eggs hatch.
> 
> might I suggest that you copy and paste what you told me into the forum so the knitting tea party prayer circle can get into gear - they are all concerned for your well being.
> sending you mounds of positive healing energy zoe - just remember - we have your back."
> 
> 5mmdpns wrote:
> Hi Sam. Just wanted you to know that I still think about the KTP and sometimes read the posts even though I have not been posting. Julie does phone me sometimes and I talk to her somewhat. My fibromyalgia is in a bad flare-up and that limits what I am able to do. I have told her that.
> 
> What I have not told her or anyone at Knitting Paradise is that I am now under the care of a gynecologist. Biopsies and ultrasound have been done. I am waiting to go and see the gynecologist again in a couple of weeks to find out the results. This has been a long time coming to finally figure out what is wrong with me. It has been close to a year now and nothing has been successful to treat whatever it is. Yes, I am afraid of finding out the results of the biopsy because one always thinks of the worst possible thing -- that being cancer. I don't want to find out that I have cancer but also not knowing what the problem is, is frustrating too. It leaves me so fatigued.
> Take care and thank you for listening! Zoe


My dearest Zoe.....I'm sure I would feel the same....I have been so worried about you. You are much missed!!
I will definitely keep you in prayers. But whenever you feel up to posting, as Sam said, you know we have your back!!
Hugs, Sister of my heart!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> this is great Shirley - thanks for sharing. I could also use it to describe members of congress.
> 
> sam


And those are what they're thinking with......
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I also have a prayer request - Phyllis's sister was taken to the er this morning and is now on her way to st. lukes in Toledo - her 02 reading were very high - she was very confused - from the tests that were run they think she might have had a heart attack - her husband is next to useless - he picked her meds up this morning - dumped them on her bed and told her to get up and take them - you know what I am doing to him in my mind - they are waiting for an ambulance crew that is trained in cpap usage. she is very thin - weighs 89 pounds. also something going on with her liver.
> 
> I have always enjoyed Shirley - we were the only smokers in the family - lol.
> 
> sam


So sorry to hear this and that she doesn't have a husband worth the powder and shot it would take to blow him to H**L! Will add her to my prayer list-unfortunately, it's growing by leaps and bounds these days.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> OMG!! All the photos are awesome. Thanks for sharing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good eveing from Surrey. It has bee raining on and off all day here, the grden smells delicious and my tomatoes are still on the vine and turning red. Had a very lazy afternoon, my fm has decided not to let me do too much so I got on with knitting leaves.
> 
> Special thoughts to Jynx, Pontif, Zoe, Gwen and Marianee and all who are having health problems. Take everything in small steps and celebrate every tiny achievement - even write them down - it does help.
> 
> Also, I hope everyone week is good, sending happy and peaceful vibes. xxx


PurpleFi, it's been drizzly, dreary and windy here,too, but I don't have a great smelling garden to comfort me!! I really want to see your leaves...will you post a picture of them? I know they're great...every thing you make is beautiful....but I'm so curious to see them.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Nannyof3....Triplets! What a blessing. Your daughter will need some extra hands for sure.
> 
> June...love the pics of your sister and BIL and the adorable little kitten. His markings are just beautiful. Your sister is very pretty as are you.


thank you so much, Betty. I'm so glad you put this picture as your avatar....I'm always cheered to see your wonderful smiling face!! Hope you're feeling better and taking care of YOU!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

DH fixed a nice dinner tonight. He has been such a jewel; toughtful and considerate. I am so blessed to have him in my life. I'm especially tired tonight so I'm going to bed soon. Hope you all have a wonderful day/night. Will chat tomorrow. {{{HUGS}}} and prayers sent to all.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> I am feeling really tired so will bid you all good night and hope you havea good week ahead of you. Hugs to al xx


Praying your fibro is better tomorrow and you can get a good night's rest.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

5mmdpns said:


> Dear KTP family, I had sent Sam a PM and he has asked me to share with you all. I guess I really needed a huge nudge in that direction. Here is our PMs.
> Sam wrote to my PM to him this morning, "many have been asking about you - and I should have had a pm in the mail before now - you do have a lot on your plate - we will not count the chickens before the eggs hatch.
> 
> might I suggest that you copy and paste what you told me into the forum so the knitting tea party prayer circle can get into gear - they are all concerned for your well being.
> sending you mounds of positive healing energy zoe - just remember - we have your back."
> 
> 5mmdpns wrote:
> Hi Sam. Just wanted you to know that I still think about the KTP and sometimes read the posts even though I have not been posting. Julie does phone me sometimes and I talk to her somewhat. My fibromyalgia is in a bad flare-up and that limits what I am able to do. I have told her that.
> 
> What I have not told her or anyone at Knitting Paradise is that I am now under the care of a gynecologist. Biopsies and ultrasound have been done. I am waiting to go and see the gynecologist again in a couple of weeks to find out the results. This has been a long time coming to finally figure out what is wrong with me. It has been close to a year now and nothing has been successful to treat whatever it is. Yes, I am afraid of finding out the results of the biopsy because one always thinks of the worst possible thing -- that being cancer. I don't want to find out that I have cancer but also not knowing what the problem is, is frustrating too. It leaves me so fatigued.
> Take care and thank you for listening! Zoe


Keeping you in my prayers for answers and swift effective treatment. We are here for you, lean us when you need. Hugs


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Healing energy and thoughts on the way.


Beautiful pictures,Caren and so inspiring!!
Thanks,
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> I also have a prayer request - Phyllis's sister was taken to the er this morning and is now on her way to st. lukes in Toledo - her 02 reading were very high - she was very confused - from the tests that were run they think she might have had a heart attack - her husband is next to useless - he picked her meds up this morning - dumped them on her bed and told her to get up and take them - you know what I am doing to him in my mind - they are waiting for an ambulance crew that is trained in cpap usage. she is very thin - weighs 89 pounds. also something going on with her liver.
> 
> I have always enjoyed Shirley - we were the only smokers in the family - lol.
> 
> sam


Prayers for Shirley, different thoughts for her husband.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> DH fixed a nice dinner tonight. He has been such a jewel; toughtful and considerate. I am so blessed to have him in my life. I'm especially tired tonight so I'm going to bed soon. Hope you all have a wonderful day/night. Will chat tomorrow. {{{HUGS}}} and prayers sent to all.


Sleep well. Hugs to you and DH. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> I'm doing so much better, won't know anything until tues. :roll: I pray it's a long time to wait.
> Thanks for caring, You are such a special person, so much compassion.


Bless your heart! It's hard not to be a caring person with all these wonderful people. I just wish I could help everyone going through such trying times but the only thing I can do is pray and know God will take care of everyone.
Please let us know the results.....
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> My day of rest consisted of getting up and doing laundry, sorting through some boxes in our basement, still unpacked from our move at the beginning of this year, going to church, teaching a knitting class, volunteering at church, doing more laundry and dishes. Back to work tomorrow.


Well, gosh, I'm tired just reading this.....Hope you CAN get some rest tonight...After this day, you deserve it!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

. Spent time going to the wound clinic and all sorts of doctor appointments to get the surgical site to close up and heal. Took over 6 months when it was suppose to be a get it removed and back to normal life in about 3-5 days. Had to be on bed rest with leg elevated for a month with stitches left in the leg for a month and it still would not close up. Skin cancer no matter what kind is nothing to mess around with.[/quote]

I don't think a lot of people realize how dangerous skin cancer is. I had a cousin many years ago that died of skin cancer so I'm always very conscious of any suspicious spot on my skin. And I'm sure my dr. is tired of me asking him about them frequently... But that's why I go to him--to keep me healthy!
JuneK


----------



## Grandmapaula

jknappva said:


> And those are what they're thinking with......
> JuneK


Can I have an AMEN, Sister!!!


----------



## Spider

Good evening, back home and I think I am caught up with you all. Wish I could take away all the health issues and sadness. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Beautiful pictures,Caren and so inspiring!!
> Thanks,
> JuneK


Thank you :-D


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> DH fixed a nice dinner tonight. He has been such a jewel; toughtful and considerate. I am so blessed to have him in my life. I'm especially tired tonight so I'm going to bed soon. Hope you all have a wonderful day/night. Will chat tomorrow. {{{HUGS}}} and prayers sent to all.


And give DH a big hug from me for taking such good care of our wonderful friend.....you deserve it!
And hugs to you,too.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

when I was in seattle I was on a program that paid for my insure - I really can't afford it at the grocery store. I do eat a lot of pasta, potatoes bread - ice cream when it is in the freezer. I think I am just slated to stay where I am - saves me from having to buy a new wardrobe. lol

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam....we found that having a couple of Boost shakes a day helped my MIL put on some weight while she was undergoing cancer treatments. I would add that you can eat as many potatoes, pasta, bread, and ice cream as possible.
> 
> AZ - thanks for the update on Pontuf...still keeping her in my prayers.
> 
> SugarSugar...not an easy situation. Can't offer any advice except keep yourself open to the child...he or she will be looking to you for consistency of love and support.
> 
> Caren...love the picture of your grandson..my Mom would let us have coffee with cream and sugar once in a great while..love the memories of sharing coffee with the "grown ups".
> 
> We're doing the winterizing of the yard...cutting roses and piling mulch in the garden bed and pulling out all the bushes around the front of our house...they're all dying and in need of replacement. I will plan out the new landscaping that will go around the front of the house in the Spring...does anyone know of a garden design computer program where I can load in pictures or dimensions of the house and then pick out plants specific to my growing area and picture them? I'm so much better at figuring something out when I can visualize it.


----------



## iamsam

that does sound good angelam - I will try that - right now cauliflower is just a little expensive for a very small head - but that will change in time.

sam



angelam said:


> Another variation - put a little olive oil in a roasting pan add cauliflower florets - sprinkle liberally with garlic powder, toss so that all the cauliflower is coated with oil and garlic and roast in the oven. Yum yum!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, we need to take Shirley's DH (damned husband!) and fire him through the pumpkin catapult!!!!!! (Designer, this is NOT your Pat that I am talking about!)

Thank you everyone for your prayers and well wishes for me. I am crying about your responses. This just seems too much for me right now. Hugs to you all. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

makes me tired just reading it mary - when you run out of things to do you can always come here. lol

sam



pacer said:


> My day of rest consisted of getting up and doing laundry, sorting through some boxes in our basement, still unpacked from our move at the beginning of this year, going to church, teaching a knitting class, volunteering at church, doing more laundry and dishes. Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> that does sound good angelam - I will try that - right now cauliflower is just a little expensive for a very small head - but that will change in time.
> 
> sam


Yes it does sound good. Will have to check the garden and see if I have any cauliflower left. Downfall when everyone likes veggies they eat thing from the garden and don't tell me.

An coffee before heading off to bed. Thought this one was rather interesting.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, we need to take Shirley's DH (damned husband!) and fire him through the pumpkin catapult!!!!!! (Designer, this is NOT your Pat that I am talking about!)
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers and well wishes for me. I am crying about your responses. This just seems too much for me right now. Hugs to you all. Zoe


I agree with you, Caren's catapult would work wonderfully! 
You know, they say he never gives us more than we can handle, but sometimes I think he loads us down to the limit. Hugs and just keep the faith, we are here whenever you need us.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it does sound good. Will have to check the garden and see if I have any cauliflower left. Downfall when everyone likes veggies they eat thing from the garden and don't tell me.
> 
> An coffee before heading off to bed. Thought this one was rather interesting.


I love that one! Think I'll go make a cuppa.


----------



## iamsam

that is a great cup of coffee -

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Yes it does sound good. Will have to check the garden and see if I have any cauliflower left. Downfall when everyone likes veggies they eat thing from the garden and don't tell me.
> 
> An coffee before heading off to bed. Thought this one was rather interesting.


----------



## Designer1234

machriste said:


> Oh designer, I love the new Mount Rushmore. But I think it should be the view for the US Congress, not our friends the Canadians.


It's okay-- it strikes our funny bones -- I have sent it to my friends. same reaction from everyone! We are shaking our heads up here.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> You know, they say he never gives us more than we can handle, but sometimes I think he loads us down to the limit. Hugs and just keep the faith, we are here whenever you need us.


It is what my Mom said to me as well. That is something I have to hang on to and try to remember, but some stuff is overwhelming. This last year has not been easy but I did not expect it to be so hard. I am tired of being so tired and weary all the time. Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, we need to take Shirley's DH (damned husband!) and fire him through the pumpkin catapult!!!!!! (Designer, this is NOT your Pat that I am talking about!)
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers and well wishes for me. I am crying about your responses. This just seems too much for me right now. Hugs to you all. Zoe


Zoe -- I have you in my thoughts and Prayers- take care and visit with us -- we all have you in our Prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I agree with you, Caren's catapult would work wonderfully!
> You know, they say he never gives us more than we can handle, but sometimes I think he loads us down to the limit. Hugs and just keep the faith, we are here whenever you need us.


I will have to make a much bigger net for the catapult this could be fun :-D

There are times that feel like he has way too much faith in you, that is when friends step in to let you know they care.


----------



## Spider

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, we need to take Shirley's DH (damned husband!) and fire him through the pumpkin catapult!!!!!! (Designer, this is NOT your Pat that I am talking about!)
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers and well wishes for me. I am crying about your responses. This just seems too much for me right now. Hugs to you all. Zoe


Zoe, don't cry, just feel all warm and comforted from our hugs and prayers. I hope you feel strength from us, this group has many times given me strength and that has been the best. Take care of yourself.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hugs right back atcha!



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, we need to take Shirley's DH (damned husband!) and fire him through the pumpkin catapult!!!!!! (Designer, this is NOT your Pat that I am talking about!)
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers and well wishes for me. I am crying about your responses. This just seems too much for me right now. Hugs to you all. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> It is what my Mom said to me as well. That is something I have to hang on to and try to remember, but some stuff is overwhelming. This last year has not been easy but I did not expect it to be so hard. I am tired of being so tired and weary all the time. Zoe


Very understandable. Have lit my candle for you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I love that one! Think I'll go make a cuppa.


I have had mine now off to slumber for the night, has been a very long day. But was so very worth it :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: No my driver didn't win but the best one did.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> that is a great cup of coffee -
> 
> sam


Thank you I try to find interesting ones.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> It is what my Mom said to me as well. That is something I have to hang on to and try to remember, but some stuff is overwhelming. This last year has not been easy but I did not expect it to be so hard. I am tired of being so tired and weary all the time. Zoe


Completely understand. And it has definitely been some year, so many ups and downs, just as you get through one, another comes. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I will have to make a much bigger net for the catapult this could be fun :-D
> 
> There are times that feel like he has way too much faith in you, that is when friends step in to let you know they care.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have had mine now off to slumber for the night, has been a very long day. But was so very worth it :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: No my driver didn't win but the best one did.


Sweet dreams! At least it was a good race. :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Poledra65 said:


> Tekonsha, Mi. He said it's about 15 miles from Battle Creek and about 20 miles from the Indiana border.


That is at least a half hour away from here if not a bit longer. I am west of his delivery. Fortunately it is farther from the lakes so not as bad weather wise. Hope he finishes the long route before the snow moves in anyway.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> makes me tired just reading it mary - when you run out of things to do you can always come here. lol
> 
> sam


Would love to do that again. It was nice getting away to Rookie's and then camping with my brother and sister in law as I got to relax and enjoy the beautiful countryside. Less responsibilities for those 5 days and then back to the whirlwind of life.


----------



## pacer

There are so many in needs of prayers so I pray that you and your families will be well and know that we never face our challenges alone as we have a wonderful extended family hear who truly love and care about each other. It is nice to have a safe and wonderful place to come together for a bit of rest and comfort. 
Boys are doing laundry for me now and dishes are almost caught up so I am going to try to get some sleep. Take care everyone.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> MIne was usually in 5lb bags inside a ziplock bag. I did a lot of baking during the week I would take out one bag at a time for use.


I will take the whole bag out. I bought 3 of them. Figured with the holidays and making more bread myself was a good buy. The sell by date is December of 2014.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> That is at least a half hour away from here if not a bit longer. I am west of his delivery. Fortunately it is farther from the lakes so not as bad weather wise. Hope he finishes the long route before the snow moves in anyway.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mjs

jknappva said:


> I will,Sam. I usually try a new series at least twice. And sometimes more, then lose interest in it. That happened with Person of Interest and I never watch it now. But Elementary is one that I don't miss!
> ABout the only other show I watch is The Big Bang Theory...it's so hilarious I can't miss it!
> JuneK


I like Castle. And especially Good wife. And Scandal.


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> And our new library system is clearly American- one part of it gives the date the American way but other sections give them our way. Talk about confusing as I need to think which is the most likely date. And this system is a large state wide system and they can't get something as basic as this right? I would rather it was all in American dates raather than trying to remember which system this part of the system uses.


I think the non-American way really makes more sense.


----------



## Poledra65

mjs said:


> I like Castle. And especially Good wife. And Scandal.


I like Castle also, haven't gotten to see it this season though. 
:?


----------



## kehinkle

Quick note before I am off to bed. Early day for me with pick up at 8:30. 

Zoe, good to hear from you but so sorry you are going through so much. Prayers and gentle hugs.

Good to hear that Pontuf is home. Continued prayers for her.

Sam, prayers for Shirley. My dad was the same way. He didn't know how to be compassionate because he never had it growing up. Hopefully this will scare her husband into better treatment of her.

Well, off to bed for some sleep, I hope. Always worry about oversleeping when I have an early load.

Prayers for all who need them.

See you all tomorrow afternoon.

OH Kathy

Pacer, my grandma always said, "No rest for the wicked." But I really think she meant for mothers. Take care.


----------



## Poledra65

Kathy, have a safe run tomorrow. 
Also so glad that Charlotte is doing well. 
I'm off to bed I think. Hopefully I will sleep better than last night. 
Hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Kathy, have a safe run tomorrow.
> Also so glad that Charlotte is doing well.
> I'm off to bed I think. Hopefully I will sleep better than last night.
> Hugs to all.


I am curious to know- the needles are square? What are they like to hold, and work with?


----------



## Bulldog

Linda (that is correct isn't it Patches or am I mixed up?) I have gone on Amazon and been able to purchase nice bamboo DPNS sets very reasonable. I prefer the 6 or 7 inch needles. I've gotten entire sets of 15 different sizes for about $20;sizes ranging from 0 or 1 upwards...5 needles per size. Another place to look for decent needles at a reasonable price is www.eknittingneedles.com. I've purchase them quite reasonably and have been please with the needles. Of course you can also go to places like knitpicks.com

Gwen, handsomefibers.com also has reasonably priced needles. I had been getting a few 9" & 12" Chiagoo circulars each month to get all my sizes. I love the Chiagoo. I also love my Harmonies from Knitpicks. Speaking of socks. I am on the last sock of the pair I have been making. Came to my bedroom and let Jim and his friend from North Carolina visit. I was going to do the Kitchener and be through with my pair. Did it on the first sock with no problems. Thumper, my cat decided he needed some attention and just went haywire. I messed up my sock and had to pull it out all the way to where the toe decreases begin. Maybe I can get it straight tomorrow while the men do their thing. Bummer!


----------



## iamsam

we are shaking our heads down here - evidently our people in congress have their heads of their collective a**.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> It's okay-- it strikes our funny bones -- I have sent it to my friends. same reaction from everyone! We are shaking our heads up here.


----------



## iamsam

great yarn poledra - love the color.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Kathy, have a safe run tomorrow.
> Also so glad that Charlotte is doing well.
> I'm off to bed I think. Hopefully I will sleep better than last night.
> Hugs to all.


----------



## Bulldog

I have decided that its my turn to vent. As most of you know I have had some added problems over the last few weeks and have been quite a mess over it.......... The thing is, my 19 year old daughter is pregnant

Cathy, I am so very sorry for all you are going through. When my kids were growing up, we had one daughter that did more things that I could ever write that hurt us. She is now grown, married and has three children and a loving husband. She is the one child we can count on for help when we need it. Can't do enough for us or tell us enough how much she loves us. She helped me paint the whole inside of our house (when my back was much better) and we had some good talks. One day she told me how very sorry she was for all the trouble she had caused growing up and that she had deep respect for me now that she has children of her own. They do tend to come full circle...there is always hope. Will be praying for you....Betty


----------



## iamsam

maybe I should go to be early for a change - think I will do just that. see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## Bulldog

cWell, we canned tomatoes today, that was fun, we only got 5 jars but next year we will can a lot more, as long as the plants work with us. 
I'm finally caught up, didn't know if that was going to happen or not. I have started putting together a pattern for one of the pairs lf fingerless mitts that I have been asked to make by a friend for her to give as gifts. 

Kaye, I have three pair of fingerless mitts to make for three friends. I ordered two patterns from ebay. They were put out by Plymoth. One is of the imitation cable stitch and the othe is ribbed. Since I don't know the measurement between the index finger and the thumb, will just follow the pattern. It calls for DK. I was going to make them out of Caron Simply Soft yarn. What is a good substitute for DK yarn?


----------



## Bulldog

Thank you, you're very kind! And every time I look in the mirror, I see my mother more and more!! Anyone else see their mother in the mirror!!
juneK

Every day I look in the mirror!


----------



## Sandy

Well I really can't believe that I finally caught up with you all. I gave 3 of my lilac bushes away today and a daphne. It saddens me but better than leaving them here. I am sore from digging (or helping to dig). We'll see how I am in the morning so with that I think I will go to bed. It is almost 11:30 and this is the latest I have been up all week. 4:30AM does come early. Hopefully I can keep up better this week. See you later. Love, hugs, and prayers where needed. Good-night!


----------



## dollyclaire

PurpleFi said:


> Good eveing from Surrey. It has bee raining on and off all day here, the grden smells delicious and my tomatoes are still on the vine and turning red. Had a very lazy afternoon, my fm has decided not to let me do too much so I got on with knitting leaves.
> 
> Special thoughts to Jynx, Pontif, Zoe, Gwen and Marianee and all who are having health problems. Take everything in small steps and celebrate every tiny achievement - even write them down - it does help.
> 
> Also, I hope everyone week is good, sending happy and peaceful vibes. xxx


Well said Purplefi, I think sometimes we do not give enough credit to the little improvements we make because we are so focussed on the bad things we dread. We have to remind ourselves every day of what we have managed, however small. Sending healing thoughts to everyone.


----------



## dollyclaire

NanaCaren said:


> We weren't allowed to have coffee but could have chicory which we thought was great.
> 
> Haven't got any of the winterizing done here at all. Still have to winterize the pool, it has been shut down for a few weeks now. I used to have one years ago when I did landscaping don't remember the name of it.


Rookie try bhg.com for a garden design
http://www.bhg.com/gardening/design/nature-lovers/welcome-to-plan-a-garden/?ordersrc=msn4gardendesign&s_kwcid=TC-934-26396389455-bb-2291959173


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Thank you, you're very kind! And every time I look in the mirror, I see my mother more and more!! Anyone else see their mother in the mirror!!
> juneK


Sure do.


----------



## dollyclaire

Poledra65 said:


> I agree with you, Caren's catapult would work wonderfully!
> You know, they say he never gives us more than we can handle, but sometimes I think he loads us down to the limit. Hugs and just keep the faith, we are here whenever you need us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> I am still quite concerned too to be honest but am trying to be positive and upbeat for her. Only thing I can do right now. I'm hoping when I go for re-check on Tuesday I will be given the clearance to drive. I know I can't "do" anything but I so want to be there when they do the biopsy or at least the day afterwards.


Even if you are given the OK to drive you need to watch how far- you may well find it much more tiring and demanding on your neck than you expect.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rather grey and damp Surrey. It has stopped raining for the moment. I have my WI Knitting group coming this morning and we will be planning some Christmas knits for our charity sale in December.
Thanks for all your good wishes, my fm doesn't particularly like this time of year, so it is a good excuse to get lots of knitting done :thumbup: 
Hope everyone hs a happy, healthy and peaceful week. Sending hugs to you all.
Monday photos.......


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Sure do.


I not only see my mother, but I am becoming my mother! I find myself using her phrases and mannerisms too.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> NOT ME!!!


Wonder why not? (re reliving this year) :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I not only see my mother, but I am becoming my mother! I find myself using her phrases and mannerisms too.


I've been hearing DH in me more and more!

And now I am off to a meeting. See you all later- well probably tomorrow.


----------



## dollyclaire

5mmdpns said:


> It is what my Mom said to me as well. That is something I have to hang on to and try to remember, but some stuff is overwhelming. This last year has not been easy but I did not expect it to be so hard. I am tired of being so tired and weary all the time. Zoe


Oh Zoe I feel heart sore for you. It is not easy when you are so tired and weary. You do not have to keep on trying to be strong, it is okay to give into the tiredness, and weariness. It is not being weak, it is being strong and recognising that your body and spirit need to rest. Cry, get angry, scream if you feel like it, do what you feel you want to do and it WILL help. A tiny step forward every day does make a difference, even though there will be many days when you seem to go backwards, you will get through this. There are many of us who have this journey and we will be with you on every step.
Thinking of you and willing you on with healing thoughts.


----------



## sugarsugar

TNS said:


> I do feel for you. Please be nice to yourself, don't beat yourself up!
> Are the father's parents aware of the situation? Can you get any support from them as the baby will be their grandchild too? And does your daughter have any close friends she can talk to about it all? (Just think you might be able to have better discussions with her if she has been able to talk through everything with someone outside the immediate situation rather than just with you - you two will no doubt have lots of 'baggage'.)
> Anyway, I wish you a satisfactory outcome, and less stressful times. This baby could be a healing influence for you both if things go well.


Yes, DD and her BF both live in the garage of his mother. I have spoken to her few times over the phone, she seems pretty good really, but she says she is seeing what they want to do and she will go along with whatever. Apparantely BF has high anxiety and is on medication... doesnt work either. I have met him a few times for a while each time.. he seems fine talking to me. But I havent seen him since this situation and I have hardly seen her either. Trying not to beat myself up, and time will tell but I hope this will be a healing influence. I have to be very careful though as she uses me and spits me out regularly.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> I am sure you will be okay - as counselling to deal with someone elses anger is a good thing. I have been thinking of you -- When it comes down to it -- it is up to her how she deals with it. If she wants the baby that badly then maybe she will be willing to do what it takes. If she wants and needs your help maybe she will grow up and the sweet girl you knew will show up.It is hard not to allow yourself to be bullied -- I don't think down deep she enjoys doing the bullying. I am glad you vented - that is the important thing - that you share your feelings.
> 
> My Prayers are with you. We are all here for you - every one of us.


 :thumbup: Thanks Shirley


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Sugar, my heart goes out to you. I'm glad you are seeing a counselor and hope they help you see your way through this one. I know that so many children change when they hit their teens. Partly influence of their peers, which is way stronger than their parents influence at that age and hormones too. Often they come back to being nice as they age, but that sure doesn't make this time any easier. I send you bushels of hugs. Please try and find some time for you as this stress really plays a number on your health. You will have to be a little selfish to do this but I call it good selfish. There are others on here who have weathered this storm and I know will be here for you too, helping through their pain and wisdom.


 :thumbup: I hope to get good at selfish for my own good.


----------



## dollyclaire

It is rather cool this morning and misty. The leaves are really turning now with quite a few falling all in my garden it seems! My garden room is still not done, the company is delayed with a big job up in Aberdeenshire where the weather has been working against them. Still the delay has meant I have managed to get the garden shed emptied ready for moving about a foot further along. That way it will give me good access to get the garden room and the shed painted with a protective cover. I still have some colour in the garden but have no idea what the orange coloured plant is. I will need to have a look on line to find out. I am going to my lys for lunch then off to town to the library to get some more of Alexander McCall Smith's books from the Sunday Philosophy Club series. I did enjoy reading the first one which is set in Edinburgh.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Anyway she is 12 weeks, I am desperately hoping that this will be the making of her and that surely she must have some of me hidden in there somewhere and things will work out.


Oh, My dear, I am so sorry...I've never had to deal with something like that so I'm not even going to venture an opinion....which I'm sure you don't want in the first place.
I will say prayers for you and your situation as that is the only thing I can do. But as you know, sometimes it does help to vent!!
Bless you....
Hugs, Dear Sister.
JuneK[/quote]

Thanks, I am sure I will want to vent plenty! I am so glad I am part of such a caring group. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Sugarsugar - My friend's daughter fell pregnant when she was only 20 and this happened very soon after her father (my friend's DH) had been diagnosed with a terminal brain tumour. I remember my friend saying, " Oh no! Why now?" Yet that little boy turned out to be a godsend to them all, and his grandfather got to see him just before he passed away when the baby was 6 days old. The 'baby' is now 8 years old and still the apple of his GM's eye. I hope it all turns out equally well for you and your daughter.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

Sam this is the dry stane **** I was talking about. It surrounds the whole of my property as my bungalow was built in the grounds of a big house. The Glasgow merchants used to send all the family down the river Clyde to their summer homes. The big house which is perched above me was built in 1868 I think. It has now been divided into two flats and the bottom of the garden was sold off to build the bungalow I now live in.
Dry stane dying is quite an old skill and can take quite a long time to become skilled at. It has no cement in it at all, it is just the stone that is keeping it all together. They had to demolish some to widen the road going up out if the village and it took a fair bit of work to get it down and quite a long time to rebuild further back from the wider road.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I thought this might be the issue and I'm so sorry. It is difficult being that this will be your grandchild and like any grandma you want to be able to cherish this child to be. It sounds like you're going to have to have one of those discussions with your DD about what your expectations are (getting a job, changing attitude, etc.) before she possibly moves in with you. God bless you and I'll be keeping you, your DD, and the soon to be GC in my prayers. Having been in somewhat of the same situation about 15 years ago if you need a sounding board please feel free to skype me (just send me a PM if you want to skype first so I'll be sure to be online...LOL) Love and hugs winging their way to you dear.
> Gweniepooh


Thanks Gwen. Good luck on Tues, I hope the doc lets you drive. I know how much you want to be with Marianne for Wed. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

kehinkle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just caught up from yesterday. Sugar, you are in my thoughts. My DD1 got pregnant her senior year. She was in OH with my parents and I in VA. When I asked her if she wad finishing school and keeping the baby, she said yes. While pregnant, my parents tried to talk her into giving baby to my younger sister, who couldn't have children. I had a 10 yo and a 14 yo at the time but told my older sister that I would raise the baby before I let my younger sister have her. My DD1 had baby and finished school. She grew up to be a wonderful mom yo her four kids. So there is hope. Hang in there and vent when you need to.
> 
> Thanks., there is always hope for sure. Travel safely
> :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> re living 2013 over- I would rather not.


Me neither! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Guys - I just had a nice long chat with Pontuf and gave her hello's and love from everyone. She sounds real good and has a great attitude. She is home and going to start outpatient rehab next week. She sends her love and thanks for the prayers and good vibes- So relieved to talk to her - we had been playing phone tag for a few days..... So now I am off to be productive - but I wanted everyone to know what I know!!
> luv-AZ


Good to hear!


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> midafternoon and I am just joining you - the days is passing too quickly - we are having cloudless sunny blue skis - it is 80° in my back yard - gary picked up some lawn furniture from a friend of theirs that was going to throw it away - he put two rocker in my yard - so comfy - and the sun felt so good on my bare torso - my poor torso - you can sit and pick out which bone is what - no fat - skin and bone - I used to want to be thin - I got it in spades. lol if anyone has a way of adding body to my body do let me know.
> 
> Hi Sam, the rockers sound great and what a bargain... I love FREE.
> 
> Have you tried taking ensure? Here it comes in a tin a bit like baby formula and you can mix it in milk and add flavouring. I was on it in hospital to "build" me up and I stayed on it for about 6 months. Its great if you can have one inbetween meals though as it is quite filling and you still want to have your meals too.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! :thumbup: I think bacon is a universal language for MMMGOOD!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> I also have a prayer request - Phyllis's sister was taken to the er this morning and is now on her way to st. lukes in Toledo - her 02 reading were very high - she was very confused - from the tests that were run they think she might have had a heart attack - her husband is next to useless - he picked her meds up this morning - dumped them on her bed and told her to get up and take them - you know what I am doing to him in my mind - they are waiting for an ambulance crew that is trained in cpap usage. she is very thin - weighs 89 pounds. also something going on with her liver.
> 
> I have always enjoyed Shirley - we were the only smokers in the family - lol.
> 
> sam


Healing thoughts for her, I hope she will be ok. Take care


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Prayers going up for Phyliss's sister, Zoe and Sugar and her DD, and continued prayers for the rest of our group. We seem to have some "waiting" to do for results for Zoe, Patches, and Marianne... I bought some sage bundles - I have never "smudged" but I am going to poke around on the net and find out what I need to do. I'm ready to be done with the bad juju! I hope that Patches sees this because something that Kaye said (I think that was who it was... or Shirley) anyway something I read really struck me. It was that her DD felt safe in taking her frustration out on her, and I think that is because she knew that Patches wouldn't stop loving her. I found this with both my kids - they gave me a rough time at points in their teen years - but never their Dad. But I know that they were aware that he could, and would, cut them off and turn his back on them and they were always afraid of losing his love.... mine they knew would always be there. Now don't get me wrong - I don't think it's right for her to give you trouble - I'm hoping that she is just frightened and overwhelmed and once she realizes that you will be there for her and the baby that she will get her act together. Deep breath and be strong.


You are right there too. I know she takes things out on me as she know I am the one person who has and always will be there no matter what. I am deep breathing.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Purplefi! Hugs for you too! And a group hug {{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}


I am in ((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> We love you Zoe, and will keep you in hugs and prayers. It is indeed very scary knowing what the worst case might be, but at least once it's diagnosed it can be fixed. Positive thoughts that is nothing that severe.


And from me too. Take care Zoe and try not to stress too much. I hope you get your results quickly. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> We weren't allowed to have coffee but could have chicory which we thought was great.
> 
> Haven't got any of the winterizing done here at all. Still have to winterize the pool, it has been shut down for a few weeks now. I used to have one years ago when I did landscaping don't remember the name of it.


I can remember being allowed to have chicory! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


>


It makes me smile every time you do that Gwen.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Sweet dreams! At least it was a good race. :thumbup:


Yes, great races I chatted with my race buddy. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> It is what my Mom said to me as well. That is something I have to hang on to and try to remember, but some stuff is overwhelming. This last year has not been easy but I did not expect it to be so hard. I am tired of being so tired and weary all the time. Zoe


Hang in there. You will get on top of all this. Take care, thinking of you and we do miss you lots.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> I will take the whole bag out. I bought 3 of them. Figured with the holidays and making more bread myself was a good buy. The sell by date is December of 2014.


That is a good buy. It doesn't take long to go through the flour when holiday baking starts. This year is going to be a bit different here I have to make sure to include gluten free sweets as well. It is a hard transition to make and finding receipts are keepers is proving a difficult.


----------



## sugarsugar

dollyclaire said:


> Well said Purplefi, I think sometimes we do not give enough credit to the little improvements we make because we are so focussed on the bad things we dread. We have to remind ourselves every day of what we have managed, however small. Sending healing thoughts to everyone.


That is so true. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil wrote:
And our new library system is clearly American- one part of it gives the date the American way but other sections give them our way. Talk about confusing as I need to think which is the most likely date. And this system is a large state wide system and they can't get something as basic as this right? I would rather it was all in American dates raather than trying to remember which system this part of the system uses.



mjs said:


> I think the non-American way really makes more sense.


I agree, I think the non-American way is better too seems how that is what most everyone else used.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, we need to take Shirley's DH (damned husband!) and fire him through the pumpkin catapult!!!!!! (Designer, this is NOT your Pat that I am talking about!)
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers and well wishes for me. I am crying about your responses. This just seems too much for me right now. Hugs to you all. Zoe


Just know you're in my heart and prayers.
Hugs, dearest Sister.
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

Good grief, there is more than a whole page of just my posts.  

Cold and raining on and off today, but I think tomorrow is forecast 25c and sunny, Yay! 

Thanks to everyone for their support and encouragement. It does mean a lot.

Hugs and best wishes to everyone who needs them... there a lot who do at the moment.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Kathy, have a safe run tomorrow.
> Also so glad that Charlotte is doing well.
> I'm off to bed I think. Hopefully I will sleep better than last night.
> Hugs to all.


That is really beautiful....love the color, almost as good as purple!! And the pattern is going to be great. Can't wait to see it finished.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Quick note before I am off to bed. Early day for me with pick up at 8:30.
> 
> Well, off to bed for some sleep, I hope. Always worry about oversleeping when I have an early load.
> 
> Prayers for all who need them.
> 
> See you all tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> OH Kathy
> 
> Pacer, my grandma always said, "No rest for the wicked." But I really think she meant for mothers. Take care.


Hope you get some sleep and you run is uneventful.

I think it means mothers too, my cousins said their mother was the wicked witch. They weren't far off, my aunt was not a kind lady.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Kathy, have a safe run tomorrow.
> Also so glad that Charlotte is doing well.
> I'm off to bed I think. Hopefully I will sleep better than last night.
> Hugs to all.


Love the color, looking good so far. How do yo like the square needles?


----------



## jknappva

Came to my bedroom and let Jim and his friend from North Carolina visit. I was going to do the Kitchener and be through with my pair. Did it on the first sock with no problems. Thumper, my cat decided he needed some attention and just went haywire. I messed up my sock and had to pull it out all the way to where the toe decreases begin. Maybe I can get it straight tomorrow while the men do their thing. Bummer![/quote]

The same thing happened to me a couple of socks ago and I can't even blame the cat. I was half through the kitchener closure and the stitches feel off the ends of both needles. So I frogged back to the beginning of the decreases. Now I always put point protectors on the ends of the needles!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> maybe I should go to be early for a change - think I will do just that. see you tomorrow.
> 
> sam


Sleep well and sweet dreams.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> we are shaking our heads down here - evidently our people in congress have their heads of their collective a**.
> 
> sam


I agree and I just called for my absentee ballot...I want to be sure no idiots are elected to my state government since we have a gubernatiorial election in Nov. That's the only thing I can do...vote and pray that the Congressmen get their heads out of their as*es!
juneK


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> Rookie try bhg.com for a garden design
> http://www.bhg.com/gardening/design/nature-lovers/welcome-to-plan-a-garden/?ordersrc=msn4gardendesign&s_kwcid=TC-934-26396389455-bb-2291959173


I will be checking this out too. Thank you for posting it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather grey and damp Surrey. It has stopped raining for the moment. I have my WI Knitting group coming this morning and we will be planning some Christmas knits for our charity sale in December.
> Thanks for all your good wishes, my fm doesn't particularly like this time of year, so it is a good excuse to get lots of knitting done :thumbup:
> Hope everyone hs a happy, healthy and peaceful week. Sending hugs to you all.
> Monday photos.......


Your garden is not giving in to autumn...the flowers are still gorgeous. I'm not familiar with those...what are they?
The pond and Buddha don't mind the grey, damp weather at all. Our weather is the same....but hopefully, the sun will peep out for a couple of minutes.....this is our 6 day of rain, wind, clouds and general lousy weather!!
I'm like Sam...I'm going to go out and bask in the sun if it ever shines again!! But NOT topless...don't have bail money!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather grey and damp Surrey. It has stopped raining for the moment. I have my WI Knitting group coming this morning and we will be planning some Christmas knits for our charity sale in December.
> Thanks for all your good wishes, my fm doesn't particularly like this time of year, so it is a good excuse to get lots of knitting done :thumbup:
> Hope everyone hs a happy, healthy and peaceful week. Sending hugs to you all.
> Monday photos.......


Your garden is still so lovely. 
Sending gentle hugs and healing energy your way. I was thinking I should get moving on my christmas knitting. I might not get it finished this year.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> I not only see my mother, but I am becoming my mother! I find myself using her phrases and mannerisms too.


Oh, well, I've been doing that for years!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

dollyclaire said:


> It is rather cool this morning and misty. The leaves are really turning now with quite a few falling all in my garden it seems! My garden room is still not done, the company is delayed with a big job up in Aberdeenshire where the weather has been working against them. Still the delay has meant I have managed to get the garden shed emptied ready for moving about a foot further along. That way it will give me good access to get the garden room and the shed painted with a protective cover. I still have some colour in the garden but have no idea what the orange coloured plant is. I will need to have a look on line to find out. I am going to my lys for lunch then off to town to the library to get some more of Alexander McCall Smith's books from the Sunday Philosophy Club series. I did enjoy reading the first one which is set in Edinburgh.


Your flowers are so welcome on this dreary, grey day...but then they'd be welcome anytime. So bright and cheerful...They make me happy just looking at them.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

dollyclaire said:


> Sam this is the dry stane **** I was talking about. It surrounds the whole of my property as my bungalow was built in the grounds of a big house. The Glasgow merchants used to send all the family down the river Clyde to their summer homes. The big house which is perched above me was built in 1868 I think. It has now been divided into two flats and the bottom of the garden was sold off to build the bungalow I now live in.
> Dry stane dying is quite an old skill and can take quite a long time to become skilled at. It has no cement in it at all, it is just the stone that is keeping it all together. They had to demolish some to widen the road going up out if the village and it took a fair bit of work to get it down and quite a long time to rebuild further back from the wider road.


And it looks strong .... I'd hate to have to demolish it!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a damp, over cast Great Bend. Today looks like an autumn morning. We are getting a gentle drizzly rain at the moment. Everything is smelling clean and fresh. With the exception of the dogs. Whom thought it was a good idea to speak to a skunk about staying off the deck. 

Time for Coffee, It has just finished perking. :-D


----------



## Designer1234

dollyclaire said:


> Well said Purplefi, I think sometimes we do not give enough credit to the little improvements we make because we are so focussed on the bad things we dread. We have to remind ourselves every day of what we have managed, however small. Sending healing thoughts to everyone.


I agree l00% dollyclaire - over the past year I was way down in January-- had trouble walking was light headed and feeling really poorly, and now looking back I think I was in a bit of a depression. Trouble with both Cataract surgeries (who has trouble with cataract surgery on both eyes - sheesh-(real trouble with both of them -took 6 months to overcome the difficulties for both eyes) in early summer- arm hurt, skin cancer then surgery -- and then in August discovered my bp was way too low all the time which was causing a lot of problems - reduced the bp meds, which made a huge difference in the light headedness and dizzyness.-able to start walking again, cancer surgery - no problems, eyes are doing well, found out what was wrong with the shoulder - have been dealing with it - and now I wake up
optimistic and feeling so much better. ( I do think this place has helped so much too) - little steps and before you know it - you are in a better place.

I have found that life goes in valleys and hills -- and with me it has been about every 5 -6 years we hit a valley - this last 4 years have been a really deep one- but we are coming out of it. Little steps.

A lot of you have been in a low place with illness, depression, having to move -family troubles - etc. and hopefully you are starting up the hill. I Pray you will all gain a bit of the hill each day. If you do you will suddenly find that you are getting to the top. I know for us it has been a hard journey this past four years but I am feeling so much better, this is something I doubted would happen.

I Pray that all of you are on the road to better things.


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> It is rather cool this morning and misty. The leaves are really turning now with quite a few falling all in my garden it seems! My garden room is still not done, the company is delayed with a big job up in Aberdeenshire where the weather has been working against them.
> 
> Your flowers are lovely. love the orange one even if the name is not known.
> Weather does have a way with slowing things down at times, most inconveniently too.
> 
> Love the wall, I would hate to have to take it down. At least it was rebuilt so that is a plus.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know- the needles are square? What are they like to hold, and work with?


I love them, they are easy to hold and they don't roll away if you set one down, other than you really don't want to poke yourself with one, they are sharper than .... I put a hole in myself when I first got them. lol :shock: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> cWell, we canned tomatoes today, that was fun, we only got 5 jars but next year we will can a lot more, as long as the plants work with us.
> I'm finally caught up, didn't know if that was going to happen or not. I have started putting together a pattern for one of the pairs lf fingerless mitts that I have been asked to make by a friend for her to give as gifts.
> 
> Kaye, I have three pair of fingerless mitts to make for three friends. I ordered two patterns from ebay. They were put out by Plymoth. One is of the imitation cable stitch and the othe is ribbed. Since I don't know the measurement between the index finger and the thumb, will just follow the pattern. It calls for DK. I was going to make them out of Caron Simply Soft yarn. What is a good substitute for DK yarn?


I made a pair with Caron Simply Soft, they were so soft. I think it works fine, just check your gauge if they seem to be a little big or small.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> great yarn poledra - love the color.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam, it's Brown Sheep Wool, can't tell you off the top of my head though if it's Lambs Pride or a different line of theirs. I had it for a different project but didn't like the way if was working up for that pattern, so this worked out great.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather grey and damp Surrey. It has stopped raining for the moment. I have my WI Knitting group coming this morning and we will be planning some Christmas knits for our charity sale in December.
> Thanks for all your good wishes, my fm doesn't particularly like this time of year, so it is a good excuse to get lots of knitting done :thumbup:
> Hope everyone hs a happy, healthy and peaceful week. Sending hugs to you all.
> Monday photos.......


Have fun, great pics. Any excuse to knit is a good excuse. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

dollyclaire said:


> It is rather cool this morning and misty. The leaves are really turning now with quite a few falling all in my garden it seems! My garden room is still not done, the company is delayed with a big job up in Aberdeenshire where the weather has been working against them. Still the delay has meant I have managed to get the garden shed emptied ready for moving about a foot further along. That way it will give me good access to get the garden room and the shed painted with a protective cover. I still have some colour in the garden but have no idea what the orange coloured plant is. I will need to have a look on line to find out. I am going to my lys for lunch then off to town to the library to get some more of Alexander McCall Smith's books from the Sunday Philosophy Club series. I did enjoy reading the first one which is set in Edinburgh.


Sounds like a good day, and the flowers are lovely. The rock wall is wonderful, I want one of those around my house, the neighbors would think I'd lost my mind, but they probably already think that anyway. lol


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> I am in ((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))


Me Too!!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Yes, great races I chatted with my race buddy. :lol: :thumbup:


It's always more fun to watch with a buddy. DH and I were watching the Cowboys win, YAY!!! He'll be happy all week now.  And it was a good game, last weeks was better even though they lost, but still a good game, at least now they are looking like a team and that they want to win. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> darowil wrote:
> And our new library system is clearly American- one part of it gives the date the American way but other sections give them our way. Talk about confusing as I need to think which is the most likely date. And this system is a large state wide system and they can't get something as basic as this right? I would rather it was all in American dates raather than trying to remember which system this part of the system uses.
> 
> I agree, I think the non-American way is better too seems how that is what most everyone else used.


I told them at our library that I like the old Dewey Decimal System with the card index so much better than the computer system, that it was easier to find what you want. I think they were a bit surprised, but they agreed with me.
I don't know what the non-American system is, but it has to be better than the computerized one.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a damp, over cast Great Bend. Today looks like an autumn morning. We are getting a gentle drizzly rain at the moment. Everything is smelling clean and fresh. With the exception of the dogs. Whom thought it was a good idea to speak to a skunk about staying off the deck.
> 
> Time for Coffee, It has just finished perking. :-D


MMM!! Coffee looks good. Your dogs meeting with the skunk reminds me that my sister, for some unknown reason, bought a Carrion Cactus a couple of weeks ago. Person at the nursery reminded her that the blooms would smell like just what the name is...something dead (and NOT a dead plant!) Well, she'd kept it in her garage until, over the weekend the third bloom opened. It's now on her deck. NOW she's wondering why she bought it....the whole area of the deck smells like dead, decaying meat!! 
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> It's always more fun to watch with a buddy. DH and I were watching the Cowboys win, YAY!!! He'll be happy all week now.  And it was a good game, last weeks was better even though they lost, but still a good game, at least now they are looking like a team and that they want to win. :thumbup:


OH yes always more fun. Even if they are miles away and you are chatting, almost as good. 
Glad you're team won. :thumbup: :thumbup: It is important they are happy makes the whole week better.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> That is really beautiful....love the color, almost as good as purple!! And the pattern is going to be great. Can't wait to see it finished.
> JuneK


Thank you, it's fun working on it, just have to remember to write down what I do as I do it. lol Or the other isn't going to look quite right. I think I'm going to make the slant on the other glove go the opposite way. Working out of my 400 Stitches book.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Love the color, looking good so far. How do yo like the square needles?


Love them, wish they were just a tad longer, but I have huge hands (my dads). lol... But they work great and the yarn doesn't seem to slip off as easily as on round needles.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a damp, over cast Great Bend. Today looks like an autumn morning. We are getting a gentle drizzly rain at the moment. Everything is smelling clean and fresh. With the exception of the dogs. Whom thought it was a good idea to speak to a skunk about staying off the deck.
> 
> Time for Coffee, It has just finished perking. :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I need to go make a second cup.


----------



## jknappva

I Pray you will all gain a bit of the hill each day. If you do you will suddenly find that you are getting to the top. I know for us it has been a hard journey this past four years but I am feeling so much better, this is something I doubted would happen.

I Pray that all of you are on the road to better things.[/quote]

I just received a book in the mail from a source that publishes 'Our Daily Bread', a daily Bible reading. And it's about pulling ourselves out of those dark, days in that valley. I'm an optimist naturally but sometimes life really can punch us down.
So glad things are looking up for you and Pat, Shirley. You've been through a lot in the last few years.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I agree l00% dollyclaire - over the past year I was way down in January-- had trouble walking was light headed and feeling really poorly, and now looking back I think I was in a bit of a depression. Trouble with both Cataract surgeries (who has trouble with cataract surgery on both eyes - sheesh-(real trouble with both of them -took 6 months to overcome the difficulties for both eyes) in early summer- arm hurt, skin cancer then surgery -- and then in August discovered my bp was way too low all the time which was causing a lot of problems - reduced the bp meds, which made a huge difference in the light headedness and dizzyness.-able to start walking again, cancer surgery - no problems, eyes are doing well, found out what was wrong with the shoulder - have been dealing with it - and now I wake up
> optimistic and feeling so much better. ( I do think this place has helped so much too) - little steps and before you know it - you are in a better place.
> 
> I have found that life goes in valleys and hills -- and with me it has been about every 5 -6 years we hit a valley - this last 4 years have been a really deep one- but we are coming out of it. Little steps.
> 
> A lot of you have been in a low place with illness, depression, having to move -family troubles - etc. and hopefully you are starting up the hill. I Pray you will all gain a bit of the hill each day. If you do you will suddenly find that you are getting to the top. I know for us it has been a hard journey this past four years but I am feeling so much better, this is something I doubted would happen.
> 
> I Pray that all of you are on the road to better things.


AMEN!!!!!!!!! From our lips to Gods ears.


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> Well said Purplefi, I think sometimes we do not give enough credit to the little improvements we make because we are so focussed on the bad things we dread. We have to remind ourselves every day of what we have managed, however small. Sending healing thoughts to everyone.


Also well expressed, dollyclaire!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> MMM!! Coffee looks good. Your dogs meeting with the skunk reminds me that my sister, for some unknown reason, bought a Carrion Cactus a couple of weeks ago. Person at the nursery reminded her that the blooms would smell like just what the name is...something dead (and NOT a dead plant!) Well, she'd kept it in her garage until, over the weekend the third bloom opened. It's now on her deck. NOW she's wondering why she bought it....the whole area of the deck smells like dead, decaying meat!!
> JuneK


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> OH yes always more fun. Even if they are miles away and you are chatting, almost as good.
> Glad you're team won. :thumbup: :thumbup: It is important they are happy makes the whole week better.


 My best friend and I tend to watch college football together on the phone or laptop. lol...We used to do that with So You Think You Can Dance too.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather grey and damp Surrey. It has stopped raining for the moment. I have my WI Knitting group coming this morning and we will be planning some Christmas knits for our charity sale in December.
> Thanks for all your good wishes, my fm doesn't particularly like this time of year, so it is a good excuse to get lots of knitting done :thumbup:
> Hope everyone hs a happy, healthy and peaceful week. Sending hugs to you all.
> Monday photos.......


I am a bit late- already Tuesday morning! but I love the touches of colour- especially the pink/red by the pond!


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I woke up to Thunder and Lightening this morning, and a poor Buster who thought he wanted out until I opened the door. lol... He abruptly turned tail and went back to the couch.  We do need the rain, but I really wish it could hold off until they have my new roof on. 
Well, I'm off to make another cup of coffee since I've managed to get caught up, DH should be getting up soon to head out so I should probably get his sandwiches made and in the cooler. I got the rest of it all done last night, makes it so much easier.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> MMM!! Coffee looks good. Your dogs meeting with the skunk reminds me that my sister, for some unknown reason, bought a Carrion Cactus a couple of weeks ago. Person at the nursery reminded her that the blooms would smell like just what the name is...something dead (and NOT a dead plant!) Well, she'd kept it in her garage until, over the weekend the third bloom opened. It's now on her deck. NOW she's wondering why she bought it....the whole area of the deck smells like dead, decaying meat!!
> JuneK


Oh you poor sister. I think I'd get rid of it no matter how much I paid or It would be at the far reaches of my property. The neighbours would love me for it. NOT!!! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Good Morning Julie, well middle of the night for you. How are you and Ringo?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I am in ((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

:lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief, there is more than a whole page of just my posts.
> 
> Cold and raining on and off today, but I think tomorrow is forecast 25c and sunny, Yay!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their support and encouragement. It does mean a lot.
> 
> Hugs and best wishes to everyone who needs them... there a lot who do at the moment.


It happens, dear Cathy- especially when you happen to come on when everyone is quiet or busy- as can happen so easily to us 'downunder'!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Love them, wish they were just a tad longer, but I have huge hands (my dads). lol... But they work great and the yarn doesn't seem to slip off as easily as on round needles.


I need to go make a second cup

I may have to get a pair and use them for when I make gloves. I have tiny hands, the kids laugh at me I use my hand to make mitts for the grandchildren. Now I won't be able to do that Benjamin informed me his hands are bigger than that this year.

I am on my second cup with some yummy zucchini/courgettes bread. Her and James (her bf) made a dozen loaves yesterday. mmmm She made some without cinnamon so Michael can eat it too. His has recess pieces in it so he knows which ones are his. Noe fear of me eating it, I prefer to live.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Healing energy to you, hope your fm settles its self down over night.
> 
> Ditto healing thoughts winging it's way to all.


Beautiful, photos put you in a quite place, makes you relax. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a damp, over cast Great Bend. Today looks like an autumn morning. We are getting a gentle drizzly rain at the moment. Everything is smelling clean and fresh. With the exception of the dogs. Whom thought it was a good idea to speak to a skunk about staying off the deck.
> 
> Time for Coffee, It has just finished perking. :-D


I can only imagine skunk- the worst I am aware of is our so-called (to me and my brothers ) 'stink bomb beetles' but I have not encountered one of those for ages!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I love them, they are easy to hold and they don't roll away if you set one down, other than you really don't want to poke yourself with one, they are sharper than .... I put a hole in myself when I first got them. lol :shock: :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> MMM!! Coffee looks good. Your dogs meeting with the skunk reminds me that my sister, for some unknown reason, bought a Carrion Cactus a couple of weeks ago. Person at the nursery reminded her that the blooms would smell like just what the name is...something dead (and NOT a dead plant!) Well, she'd kept it in her garage until, over the weekend the third bloom opened. It's now on her deck. NOW she's wondering why she bought it....the whole area of the deck smells like dead, decaying meat!!
> JuneK


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! Is your nose growing as you say that Caren? lol :XD: :XD:


LOL LOL ditto.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Good Morning Julie, well middle of the night for you. How are you and Ringo?


He is asleep (sensible fellow!) on the footstool- I was bouncing after 5 hours in bed- pretty good going for me- but not all of that was sleep- but I will go and rest again soon- I find it works- I catch up on KP and the KTP- then head back to bed- sometimes after I have got the bread started! Is David away yet?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :lol:


Is that what is known as a 'minion'?


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> My best friend and I tend to watch college football together on the phone or laptop. lol...We used to do that with So You Think You Can Dance too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I have watched many a show/ race while on the laptop with friends it is great. We share songs that way as well. Even watched Eurovision events that I couldn't get. One of the group would set up a laptop and have it facing the telly was great.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe have been praying for you regarding the FM but will double up the prayers. Goodness knows you have also had a full plate this year. Know that virtually I have you wrapped in my arms and prayers for comfort. {{{{gently hugs}}}}}


And I stand in prayer with Gwen, some times even in pain, and not knowing if we could just look up, peace will come, perfect rest will come with healing in it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I am a bit late- already Tuesday morning! but I love the touches of colour- especially the pink/red by the pond!


Hello and a good very early morning to you dear friend. How are you doing?

Today I have to take Jamie back to college.  It was nice having her home for the week end.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> DH fixed a nice dinner tonight. He has been such a jewel; toughtful and considerate. I am so blessed to have him in my life. I'm especially tired tonight so I'm going to bed soon. Hope you all have a wonderful day/night. Will chat tomorrow. {{{HUGS}}} and prayers sent to all.


HUGS and PRAYERS right back at you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :lol:


LOVE IT !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
it has been nicked and sent to my favorite truck driver :wink: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful, photos put you in a quite place, makes you relax. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


thank you, that was the idea to help one relax.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it does sound good. Will have to check the garden and see if I have any cauliflower left. Downfall when everyone likes veggies they eat thing from the garden and don't tell me.
> 
> An coffee before heading off to bed. Thought this one was rather interesting.


Awesome! Makes me sleepy just looking at it.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Hello and a good very early morning to you dear friend. How are you doing?
> 
> Today I have to take Jamie back to college.  It was nice having her home for the week end.


Oh life is gradually on the up- I plan to get the first step taken this morning to getting the Will sorted- get my blood test done, and a very small amount of shopping out of the way. At nearly 2 a.m., almost time to go back to bed!

edit:
It must always be a bit sad saying goodbye- life can be quite a rollercoaster as the teens and twenties leave home- you want them/don't want them when they are being juvenile- and then they amaze you with their maturity (speaking from my memories of growing up with Mwyffanwy)


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I can only imagine skunk- the worst I am aware of is our so-called (to me and my brothers ) 'stink bomb beetles' but I have not encountered one of those for ages!


Oh yes stink beetles are right up there with skunk in smell. You are lucky to not have encountered them lately. I find when the summer has been as dry as ours there are more skunks close to the house. Will have to figure a way to keep them away. Then we have had more wildlife in the yard lately. They are getting under a part of the fence that is usually under water.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh life is gradually on the up- I plan to get the first step taken this morning to getting the Will sorted- get my blood test done, and a very small amount of shopping out of the way. At nearly 2 a.m., almost time to go back to bed!


It is god you are getting the Will looked after, a very important thing to have done. It will mean a big weight off your shoulders as well, knowing things are going where you wish them to go. I have a few more weeks before getting any more blood tests, yippie. Have a good sleep and pleasant dreams too. HUGS


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes stink beetles are right up there with skunk in smell. You are lucky to not have encountered them lately. I find when the summer has been as dry as ours there are more skunks close to the house. Will have to figure a way to keep them away. Then we have had more wildlife in the yard lately. They are getting under a part of the fence that is usually under water.


So you are still really in drought conditions?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It is god you are getting the Will looked after, a very important thing to have done. It will mean a big weight off your shoulders as well, knowing things are going where you wish them to go. I have a few more weeks before getting any more blood tests, yippie. Have a good sleep and pleasant dreams too. HUGS


Thanks- enjoy what is left of Monday morning!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 wrote:
LOLOL!!! Is your nose growing as you say that Caren? lol



Patches39 said:


> LOL LOL ditto.


hee hee


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I need to go make a second cup
> 
> I may have to get a pair and use them for when I make gloves. I have tiny hands, the kids laugh at me I use my hand to make mitts for the grandchildren. Now I won't be able to do that Benjamin informed me his hands are bigger than that this year.
> 
> I am on my second cup with some yummy zucchini/courgettes bread. Her and James (her bf) made a dozen loaves yesterday. mmmm She made some without cinnamon so Michael can eat it too. His has recess pieces in it so he knows which ones are his. Noe fear of me eating it, I prefer to live.


Lol! I use my DSM as a hand model, she has fairly tiny hands too. If it fits her, it will fit the 12 year old, if it's tight, it will fit an average adult. lol 
Ooh, that sounds good, and it's nice that she makes some that her brother can eat too. Yes, he'd probably not be too impressed if you all ate his. lol


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Linda (that is correct isn't it Patches or am I mixed up?) I have gone on Amazon and been able to purchase nice bamboo DPNS sets very reasonable. I prefer the 6 or 7 inch needles. I've gotten entire sets of 15 different sizes for about $20;sizes ranging from 0 or 1 upwards...5 needles per size. Another place to look for decent needles at a reasonable price is www.eknittingneedles.com. I've purchase them quite reasonably and have been please with the needles. Of course you can also go to places like knitpicks.com
> 
> Gwen, handsomefibers.com also has reasonably priced needles. I had been getting a few 9" & 12" Chiagoo circulars each month to get all my sizes. I love the Chiagoo. I also love my Harmonies from Knitpicks. Speaking of socks. I am on the last sock of the pair I have been making. Came to my bedroom and let Jim and his friend from North Carolina visit. I was going to do the Kitchener and be through with my pair. Did it on the first sock with no problems. Thumper, my cat decided he needed some attention and just went haywire. I messed up my sock and had to pull it out all the way to where the toe decreases begin. Maybe I can get it straight tomorrow while the men do their thing. Bummer!


Gwen, I checked out the site, and have ordered the DPNs that I wanted thanks for the info.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> So you are still really in drought conditions?


Yes it is still pretty dry here I'll get a new photo of the pond and post it I have never seen it this low. Of course today you will see rain drops on the pond and the drizzly rain has turned to rain.

in reference to the minion question, yes that is a minion.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> He is asleep (sensible fellow!) on the footstool- I was bouncing after 5 hours in bed- pretty good going for me- but not all of that was sleep- but I will go and rest again soon- I find it works- I catch up on KP and the KTP- then head back to bed- sometimes after I have got the bread started! Is David away yet?


He's just getting ready to head out. Looks like he'll have rain until he gets out of Nebraska.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that what is known as a 'minion'?


Yes ma'am.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I have watched many a show/ race while on the laptop with friends it is great. We share songs that way as well. Even watched Eurovision events that I couldn't get. One of the group would set up a laptop and have it facing the telly was great.


Now that's a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Hello and a good very early morning to you dear friend. How are you doing?
> 
> Today I have to take Jamie back to college.  It was nice having her home for the week end.


 :thumbdown: But at least she was able to have a weekend at home. Have a safe trip. Hi Jamie.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> LOVE IT !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> it has been nicked and sent to my favorite truck driver :wink: :wink: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I use my DSM as a hand model, she has fairly tiny hands too. If it fits her, it will fit the 12 year old, if it's tight, it will fit an average adult. lol
> Ooh, that sounds good, and it's nice that she makes some that her brother can eat too. Yes, he'd probably not be too impressed if you all ate his. lol


Oh no I can't eat the peanut butter due to allergies. It is getting so even the smell is starting to bother me. I make nut butter for myself. If Seth is here and has a pb sandwich he knows I can't share it because I will get sick.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh life is gradually on the up- I plan to get the first step taken this morning to getting the Will sorted- get my blood test done, and a very small amount of shopping out of the way. At nearly 2 a.m., almost time to go back to bed!
> 
> edit:
> It must always be a bit sad saying goodbye- life can be quite a rollercoaster as the teens and twenties leave home- you want them/don't want them when they are being juvenile- and then they amaze you with their maturity (speaking from my memories of growing up with Mwyffanwy)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no I can't eat the peanut butter due to allergies. It is getting so even the smell is starting to bother me. I make nut butter for myself. If Seth is here and has a pb sandwich he knows I can't share it because I will get sick.


 :shock: Oh, don't eat any of that then!!!!! I can eat peanut butter but lately have found that I enjoy the other nut butters more. I love walnut butter & jelly sandwiches better than PB&J.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbdown: But at least she was able to have a weekend at home. Have a safe trip. Hi Jamie.


 Thanks! It is an easy trip to make pretty straight run. Only five turns, seven if you count the ones to get to the back of her dorm building. I think I will have company on the way back. I believe her James is riding along. Might stop and see if I can get a location beacon at the picnic area though.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather grey and damp Surrey. It has stopped raining for the moment. I have my WI Knitting group coming this morning and we will be planning some Christmas knits for our charity sale in December.
> Thanks for all your good wishes, my fm doesn't particularly like this time of year, so it is a good excuse to get lots of knitting done :thumbup:
> Hope everyone hs a happy, healthy and peaceful week. Sending hugs to you all.
> Monday photos.......


Lovely photos, colors are nice and the garden is perfect withmycoffee.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you for this....I will try it today so I'll know if I need to plant any bulbs before winter gets here.



dollyclaire said:


> Rookie try bhg.com for a garden design
> http://www.bhg.com/gardening/design/nature-lovers/welcome-to-plan-a-garden/?ordersrc=msn4gardendesign&s_kwcid=TC-934-26396389455-bb-2291959173


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Oh, don't eat any of that then!!!!! I can eat peanut butter but lately have found that I enjoy the other nut butters more. I love walnut butter & jelly sandwiches better than PB&J.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Walnut is a favorite that I make for zucchini and pumpkin bread.


----------



## Patches39

dollyclaire said:


> It is rather cool this morning and misty. The leaves are really turning now with quite a few falling all in my garden it seems! My garden room is still not done, the company is delayed with a big job up in Aberdeenshire where the weather has been working against them. Still the delay has meant I have managed to get the garden shed emptied ready for moving about a foot further along. That way it will give me good access to get the garden room and the shed painted with a protective cover. I still have some colour in the garden but have no idea what the orange coloured plant is. I will need to have a look on line to find out. I am going to my lys for lunch then off to town to the library to get some more of Alexander McCall Smith's books from the Sunday Philosophy Club series. I did enjoy reading the first one which is set in Edinburgh.


Quite lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Gwen. Good luck on Tues, I hope the doc lets you drive. I know how much you want to be with Marianne for Wed. :thumbup:


Double ditto


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> It is what my Mom said to me as well. That is something I have to hang on to and try to remember, but some stuff is overwhelming. This last year has not been easy but I did not expect it to be so hard. I am tired of being so tired and weary all the time. Zoe


So you Zoe are clearly another one who doesn't want this year again. There are times when it seems that God doesn't know what we can deal with. But remember that when he gives you these horrid times he is also there holding you to help you get through them.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, maybe the powdered version is cheaper and you can add it to whole milk, ice cream smoothies, etc. If you can't find it at the grocery store, maybe Amazon has it. I'm sure the health food stores have something to put on pounds too...but whatever they have might be quite expensive.



sugarsugar said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> midafternoon and I am just joining you - the days is passing too quickly - we are having cloudless sunny blue skis - it is 80° in my back yard - gary picked up some lawn furniture from a friend of theirs that was going to throw it away - he put two rocker in my yard - so comfy - and the sun felt so good on my bare torso - my poor torso - you can sit and pick out which bone is what - no fat - skin and bone - I used to want to be thin - I got it in spades. lol if anyone has a way of adding body to my body do let me know.
> 
> Hi Sam, the rockers sound great and what a bargain... I love FREE.
> 
> Have you tried taking ensure? Here it comes in a tin a bit like baby formula and you can mix it in milk and add flavouring. I was on it in hospital to "build" me up and I stayed on it for about 6 months. Its great if you can have one inbetween meals though as it is quite filling and you still want to have your meals too.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think DH and I tried chicory while we were in Jamaica on our honeymoon...it needed the cream and sugar for my taste since it seemed a bit bitter. I believe we also had it in New Orleans..give me a deep roast coffee as my favorite. DH and our son picked up packets of tea that were in their Hotels on their trip through Austria & Germany. I'm saving them for DD in Springfield who prefers tea. Speaking of DD, she's the one who rolled her ankle on the football field while coaching a performance for color guard. She's still in pain and still in a walking boot. Dr. sent her for PT and it seems to be making it worse...she had an MRI on Friday and sees Dr. again tomorrow. I'm hoping they find out what's going on so she can get better. I hate the idea of crutches or walking boot on the snow and ice. She's been there before.



sugarsugar said:


> I can remember being allowed to have chicory! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

mjs said:


> I think the non-American way really makes more sense.


Well I agree- but then again it is the syetem I am used to. But it makes sense to have them in the order we are most likely to want to see first, and move from smallest to biggest.

And I'm on here now because I was about to go to bed when I remembered tht I had been meant to pick up books from the library today and forgot (actually as it is now just after midnight- yesterday!). So I came to write down the names of the books so I can put them back on hold as I have something on in the morning- otherwise I could have been at the door when they opened and hopefully got them. Oh well I have plenty to read so this will just give me more time. The train of thought here is that I commented on our library system using the American dates for some parts and our dates for others- and how very confusing it is. If they were all 'wrong' it would be easier.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The gulten-intolerant will just have to eat all the fudge, divinity, brittles (if no nut allergy) and caramels.



NanaCaren said:


> That is a good buy. It doesn't take long to go through the flour when holiday baking starts. This year is going to be a bit different here I have to make sure to include gluten free sweets as well. It is a hard transition to make and finding receipts are keepers is proving a difficult.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks! It is an easy trip to make pretty straight run. Only five turns, seven if you count the ones to get to the back of her dorm building. I think I will have company on the way back. I believe her James is riding along. Might stop and see if I can get a location beacon at the picnic area though.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

That would not be so good with a wedding party!! I was gifted some "paper whites" - that were blooming and to me they were way to smelly -- I had to put them out on the front covered area. I'm sure they eventually froze, but I just couldn't deal with them in the house.



jknappva said:


> MMM!! Coffee looks good. Your dogs meeting with the skunk reminds me that my sister, for some unknown reason, bought a Carrion Cactus a couple of weeks ago. Person at the nursery reminded her that the blooms would smell like just what the name is...something dead (and NOT a dead plant!) Well, she'd kept it in her garage until, over the weekend the third bloom opened. It's now on her deck. NOW she's wondering why she bought it....the whole area of the deck smells like dead, decaying meat!!
> JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Walnut is a favorite that I make for zucchini and pumpkin bread.


I bet the flavor holds up well in breads, I want to make some cookies with it, have you tried walnut in cookies yet? If so , how'd it work out?


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Your garden is not giving in to autumn...the flowers are still gorgeous. I'm not familiar with those...what are they?
> The pond and Buddha don't mind the grey, damp weather at all. Our weather is the same....but hopefully, the sun will peep out for a couple of minutes.....this is our 6 day of rain, wind, clouds and general lousy weather!!
> I'm like Sam...I'm going to go out and bask in the sun if it ever shines again!! But NOT topless...don't have bail money!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


LOL LOL LOL ! can't stop


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a damp, over cast Great Bend. Today looks like an autumn morning. We are getting a gentle drizzly rain at the moment. Everything is smelling clean and fresh. With the exception of the dogs. Whom thought it was a good idea to speak to a skunk about staying off the deck.
> 
> Time for Coffee, It has just finished perking. :-D


Yummy looks good, I'll take mind black. :-D


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I think DH and I tried chicory while we were in Jamaica on our honeymoon...it needed the cream and sugar for my taste since it seemed a bit bitter. I believe we also had it in New Orleans..give me a deep roast coffee as my favorite. DH and our son picked up packets of tea that were in their Hotels on their trip through Austria & Germany. I'm saving them for DD in Springfield who prefers tea. Speaking of DD, she's the one who rolled her ankle on the football field while coaching a performance for color guard. She's still in pain and still in a walking boot. Dr. sent her for PT and it seems to be making it worse...she had an MRI on Friday and sees Dr. again tomorrow. I'm hoping they find out what's going on so she can get better. I hate the idea of crutches or walking boot on the snow and ice. She's been there before.


Hope that she gets some good news at the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That really sounds good...DGS is here today as is DH since it's a school holiday....think we'll be doing some baking.



NanaCaren said:


> I need to go make a second cup
> 
> I may have to get a pair and use them for when I make gloves. I have tiny hands, the kids laugh at me I use my hand to make mitts for the grandchildren. Now I won't be able to do that Benjamin informed me his hands are bigger than that this year.
> 
> I am on my second cup with some yummy zucchini/courgettes bread. Her and James (her bf) made a dozen loaves yesterday. mmmm She made some without cinnamon so Michael can eat it too. His has recess pieces in it so he knows which ones are his. Noe fear of me eating it, I prefer to live.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> The gulten-intolerant will just have to eat all the fudge, divinity, brittles (if no nut allergy) and caramels.


wouldn't work they are diabetic as well so no sugar either. The no sugar I have dealt with my whole life the no gluten is relatively new for me to bake for.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> That really sounds good...DGS is here today as is DH since it's a school holiday....think we'll be doing some baking.


Have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> I Pray you will all gain a bit of the hill each day. If you do you will suddenly find that you are getting to the top. I know for us it has been a hard journey this past four years but I am feeling so much better, this is something I doubted would happen.
> 
> I Pray that all of you are on the road to better things.


I just received a book in the mail from a source that publishes 'Our Daily Bread', a daily Bible reading. And it's about pulling ourselves out of those dark, days in that valley. I'm an optimist naturally but sometimes life really can punch us down.
So glad things are looking up for you and Pat, Shirley. You've been through a lot in the last few years.
Hugs,
JuneK[/quote]

I get that book daily , and it is nice reading. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I bet the flavor holds up well in breads, I want to make some cookies with it, have you tried walnut in cookies yet? If so , how'd it work out?


The flavor holds up nicely, If i remember correctly i added a small amount of oil to make it the consistency of peanut butter. If you are buying it I would think it is already like that. I didn't have any problem that I can recall. I'll ask Elishia, she keeps better notes on the receipts than I do.


----------



## darowil

dollyclaire said:


> Sam this is the dry stane **** I was talking about.


What skill this must take- and a good eye for what fits where. Lovely looking wall.

This photo was taken at one of those museums (lost the name, when they have houses etc to show you what life used to be like). Don't remember ever seeing a fence like this but it is made of roots from mallees a native plant which grow from multiple roots. The roots are large bulbous things as you can see in the fence and would be real nuiscence to farmers. Hence the invention of the Stump Jump Plough here in SOuth Australia so that farmers could still plough there land without getting all the roots out. The roots would be collected and used for firewood and if this is any guide also for fencing or even sheds as you see.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> wouldn't work they are diabetic as well so no sugar either. The no sugar I have dealt with my whole life the no gluten is relatively new for me to bake for.


That does make it more difficult. Could you substitute Almond or rice flour?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh my, you're right, that is a challenge. I'm just daunted by the volume of baking and candy making I generally do...think I'll have to get a very big head start on it this year. There are so many things I want to bake up.


NanaCaren said:


> wouldn't work they are diabetic as well so no sugar either. The no sugar I have dealt with my whole life the no gluten is relatively new for me to bake for.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The flavor holds up nicely, If i remember correctly i added a small amount of oil to make it the consistency of peanut butter. If you are buying it I would think it is already like that. I didn't have any problem that I can recall. I'll ask Elishia, she keeps better notes on the receipts than I do.


Great thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> What skill this must take- and a good eye for what fits where. Lovely looking wall.
> 
> This photo was taken at one of those museums (lost the name, when they have houses etc to show you what life used to be like). Don't remember ever seeing a fence like this but it is made of roots from mallees a native plant which grow from multiple roots. The roots are large bulbous things as you can see in the fence and would be real nuiscence to farmers. Hence the invention of the Stump Jump Plough here in SOuth Australia so that farmers could still plough there land without getting all the roots out. The roots would be collected and used for firewood and if this is any guide also for fencing or even sheds as you see.


That's cool!


----------



## RookieRetiree

We will - I have to put my knitting away...the Christmas stocking with the Santa hanging stockings on the brick hearth is for him...the design is beginning to show up nicely -- and the socks are for his Mom. After I have those two projects done, I want to crochet some Thanksgiving decorations: I have patterns for pine cones, leaves, acorns, walnuts, etc. that I think will look pretty sitting in a table center piece.


Poledra65 said:


> Have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren wrote:
darowil wrote:
And our new library system is clearly American- one part of it gives the date the American way but other sections give them our way. Talk about confusing as I need to think which is the most likely date. And this system is a large state wide system and they can't get something as basic as this right? I would rather it was all in American dates raather than trying to remember which system this part of the system uses.

I agree, I think the non-American way is better too seems how that is what most everyone else used.


I told them at our library that I like the old Dewey Decimal System with the card index so much better than the computer system, that it was easier to find what you want. I think they were a bit surprised, but they agreed with me.
I don't know what the non-American system is, but it has to be better than the computerized one.

I was referring to the date system.
Otherwise I like it most of the time- I can just go online to the one catalogue and request a book from almost all the public libraries in the state and it will be delivered to my local library ( a new system which is being phased in across the state and I think ,ust be almost there by now). Means I don't look at books at on the shelf as often (which is actually probably good) as I keep putting more on hold. But some parts give the date in the Amercan system and others in ours. Go figure why they can't use just one in the same system.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> I am feeling really tired so will bid you all good night and hope you havea good week ahead of you. Hugs to al xx


Who's this Al? Why is he getting hugs?!!:lol:


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Mum used to do the hot bats in the oven with a roast pan. it keeps the temperature perfect and there is less worry of the water boiling away.


First it was Purplefi and her Al, now you're heating bats! Thanks to you two for the laugh & hope you're not taking offence......none meant.  :shock:


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> wouldn't work they are diabetic as well so no sugar either. The no sugar I have dealt with my whole life the no gluten is relatively new for me to bake for.


The combination would be challenging. I'm sure though these days you would be able to get some cookbooks that cover both which would help you work out what to do and then you might be able to start adapting you own receipts.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> First it was Purplefi and her Al, now you're heating bats! Thanks to you two for the laugh & hope you're not taking offence......none meant.  :shock:


I missed Als hugs but I did get a laugh out of heating the bats (but then I guess it depends on what type of bats). Ceiling insulation here for example is often called bats and that gets heated often. Cricket bats face a lot of heat. But I must admit to having thought of live bats first.

It can hard to get across the meaning of what you are saying sometimes when you rely entirely on words (and then the different sense of humours of different cultures gets in the way as well so you can't always be sure how it will be taken).


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, we need to take Shirley's DH (damned husband!) and fire him through the pumpkin catapult!!!!!! (Designer, this is NOT your Pat that I am talking about!)
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers and well wishes for me. I am crying about your responses. This just seems too much for me right now. Hugs to you all. Zoe


Hugs right back at you! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil

And now I am off to bed- it is nearly 1AM here


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> First it was Purplefi and her Al, now you're heating bats! Thanks to you two for the laugh & hope you're not taking offence......none meant.  :shock:


I just thought the bats were being cooked up for a Halloween treat!!!!!!!!! (some things just go together........) But I would think that PurpleFi really needs to get her DH out of the garden so she does not feel obligated to keep giving Al hugs..................!!!!

I wanted y'all to know that I finally slept last night -- first time in a long long while. The love and support found here is incredible to me. Thank you all for your kind words of support!

We had a very heavy frost here last night. Most of the leaves have graced the ground, painting the grass with gold and red and of course silver comes shining through in the form of Jack Frost! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi wrote:
I am feeling really tired so will bid you all good night and hope you havea good week ahead of you. Hugs to al xx



KateB said:


> Who's this Al? Why is he getting hugs?!!:lol:


I missed that good question Kate :thumbup: :thumbup: 
not only hugs see he's getting xx as well :lol:


----------



## gagesmom

Going on 10:45am here and today is actually Thanksgiving. 


Happy Turkey Day Zoe and Shirley :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Zoe I love the song about Jack Frost. I own that video and it is in our collection of Christmas movies.

I had a turkey tummy after our supper last night. I went and laid on the couch and I was done for. Not long after I was asleep. Greg woke me up to go to bed and therefore I never got back to ktp.

It was a rainy day here yesterday but today the sun is shining and a bit windy but I am just happy to see some sunshine.

Poledra I loved the minion wanting coffee and I also love the color of your yarn and the design.

Same you were sunbathing topless???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I have to work this evening so I will be making a few extra bucks. Time and a half for the holiday.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> First it was Purplefi and her Al, now you're heating bats! Thanks to you two for the laugh & hope you're not taking offence......none meant.  :shock:


OOPS!!!! is my face red. No offense taken here, poor Jamie had to come see what I was laughing about.   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> I just thought the bats were being cooked up for a Halloween treat!!!!!!!!! (some things just go together........) But I would think that PurpleFi really needs to get her DH out of the garden so she does not feel obligated to keep giving Al hugs..................!!!!
> 
> I wanted y'all to know that I finally slept last night -- first time in a long long while. The love and support found here is incredible to me. Thank you all for your kind words of support!
> 
> We had a very heavy frost here last night. Most of the leaves have graced the ground, painting the grass with gold and red and of course silver comes shining through in the form of Jack Frost! Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep is a good thing. :thumbup: Hope that you are able to continue to get some rest.


----------



## Poledra65

Almost forgot!!! 
HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!! To all in Canada! Or Canadian friends/family that are living abroad.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Going on 10:45am here and today is actually Thanksgiving.
> 
> Happy Turkey Day Zoe and Shirley :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Zoe I love the song about Jack Frost. I own that video and it is in our collection of Christmas movies.
> 
> I had a turkey tummy after our supper last night. I went and laid on the couch and I was done for. Not long after I was asleep. Greg woke me up to go to bed and therefore I never got back to ktp.
> 
> It was a rainy day here yesterday but today the sun is shining and a bit windy but I am just happy to see some sunshine.
> 
> Poledra I loved the minion wanting coffee and I also love the color of your yarn and the design.
> 
> Same you were sunbathing topless???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have to work this evening so I will be making a few extra bucks. Time and a half for the holiday.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!! It is our Canadian Thanksgiving Day, and a holiday for all here! It is Columbus Day in the USA! Zoe


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> I just thought the bats were being cooked up for a Halloween treat!!!!!!!!! (some things just go together........) But I would think that PurpleFi really needs to get her DH out of the garden so she does not feel obligated to keep giving Al hugs..................!!!!
> 
> I wanted y'all to know that I finally slept last night -- first time in a long long while. The love and support found here is incredible to me. Thank you all for your kind words of support!
> 
> We had a very heavy frost here last night. Most of the leaves have graced the ground, painting the grass with gold and red and of course silver comes shining through in the form of Jack Frost! Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks like it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Almost forgot!!!
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!! To all in Canada! Or Canadian friends/family that are living abroad.


Ditto


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!! It is our Canadian Thanksgiving Day, and a holiday for all here! It is Columbus Day in the USA! Zoe


LOL LOL Yaaaaa, Zoe is back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> The combination would be challenging. I'm sure though these days you would be able to get some cookbooks that cover both which would help you work out what to do and then you might be able to start adapting you own receipts.


It is very challenging. two of the people no wheat, gluten, dairy,soy,sugar and low salt. I have learned over the years to cook with little to no sugar and have things turn out pretty good. I figure salt is optional add more herbs and spices instead. My table is a variety pack of things for everyone. There is even one allergic to chocolate, carob is a good substitute for that. I have adapted many receipts to fit the needs of the person eating it. Some from here have been adapted as well. Always learning new ways to reinvent old favorites and make them taste as good.


----------



## gagesmom

Got to run for now but will be back later.


----------



## Southern Gal

angelam said:


> Welcome Nannyof3 - soon to be nannyof6 - how exciting. Three new babies is going to keep those knitting needles red hot!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: wow, nanny of 3. Great news. yes you must get the camera at the ready.
hi all, i am in and out. trying to keep up, but life goes on and it gets busy. so skimming along. 
gwennie, continue to heal. marianne, girl, i love you and pray for you. gagesmom, i think its wonderful to have gage help in this process, good luck. 
jules, anything new happening, have you heard from dragon lady lately? 
sam have you seen the jr. master chefs on fox channel. wow those kids can cook. 
fixing to go to tai chi. i raised our windows again, expecting rain later today and then cool front moves in. fall is in progress. love it. blessings to you all. 
oh yes, purple love the new hair color. it really looks good on you. thanks to all for the pictures.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Going on 10:45am here and today is actually Thanksgiving.
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern Gal

jknappva said:


> I haven't watched the new show, The Blacklist, yet. IT's on the same time as two other shows I tape but I noticed it's on as a re-run tonight so I'm hoping to finally see it. And didn't think to look for it online until I told you about Blue Bloods!! DUH!
> JuneK


i really love blacklist. i always have like james spader, i am thinking the girl is his daughter..........


----------



## dollyclaire

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a good day, and the flowers are lovely. The rock wall is wonderful, I want one of those around my house, the neighbors would think I'd lost my mind, but they probably already think that anyway. lol


Shame you are so far away I still have tons of the rock piled up around the garden which my DH had hewn by hand from the rock face!! Lol 
A neighbour has been getting a few loads and the chap who does the garden for me has had a couple of truckfuls but still there is more left. He had so many plans of what he was going to do with it in his retirement but sadly did not get the chance as he died very suddenly 6 years ago this month. I am glad that it is being used as it would be a shame to just lie there, a fitting tribute to the man who quite literally was my rock and soul mate.
A timely reminder to take each day as it comes and live it as best you can as we do not know what tomorrow may bring.


----------



## KateB

Happy Thanksgiving/ Columbus Day! This is me just getting on here today (after 4pm here) as DH was relaying the floor in the office and of course being a man (sorry Sam!) he can't do anything on his own. It's been, " Could you hold/lift/shift/pick up this.....you get the picture? :roll: However, it's done now and looking good.
Saw this beautiful rainbow this morning and rushed outside to take a photo, but the trees were getting in the way so I had to take it from the upstairs window and couldn't quite get all of it in.
The second picture is some of the wee hats I've knitted to go on top of the Innocent smoothie bottles. They're donating money to Age Concern for every 'hat' they are sent, and they are putting them onto their bottles in the shops. They only measure about 8cm long so they're great for using up odds and ends of wool for a good cause.
Need to go now and get the tea organised - not that it takes much organising tonight...shop bought lasagne, frozen chips and tinned sweet corn!  
Hope everyone has a good day/evening and all those in need of hugs have got them. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh

EXACTLY Poledra! And I've never been a fan of rollercoasters!


Poledra65 said:


> Completely understand. And it has definitely been some year, so many ups and downs, just as you get through one, another comes. Hugs


----------



## Grandmapaula

Happy Thanksgiving to all our Canadian sisters! Love, Paula


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, maybe the powdered version is cheaper and you can add it to whole milk, ice cream smoothies, etc. If you can't find it at the grocery store, maybe Amazon has it. I'm sure the health food stores have something to put on pounds too...but whatever they have might be quite expensive.


another drink is 'boost' I learned about both when Rob was so sick -- I used it for myself when I was so stressed and not eating when Pat was in the hospital. I think I would have carried on as I enjoyed it and knew I was getting 'good stuff' when I drank it but it was just too pricey.

I would imagine that the powder might go further. We also are on Centrum 50 (which are pills with lots of different vitamins) we started them about 6 months ago and I am wondering whether they have helped me feel better. We are fairly good eaters although not large amounts.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Oh you poor sister. I think I'd get rid of it no matter how much I paid or It would be at the far reaches of my property. The neighbours would love me for it. NOT!!! :lol:


I have a feeling it will go to the dump the next time they take the trash---INADOUBLETRASHBAG..Unfortunately,the live in a rural area even though it's really nice housing area, they don't have trash pick-up.
Still trying to figure out why in the world she bought it since she was told what it would smell like and with a name like that, it was obvious!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

I won't even start Sam...I'm honestly quite disappointed in our politicians/government right now. Enough said from me.


thewren said:


> we are shaking our heads down here - evidently our people in congress have their heads of their collective a**.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

There is a big difference in being selfish and practicing self preservation. I doubt you are selfish; self preservation is very important to practice! Keeping you in thoughts and prayer.


sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I hope to get good at selfish for my own good.


----------



## Gweniepooh

smile Cathy; did it yet again!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dollyclaire and PurpleFi the flower pictures/garden are wonderful. Gave me a smile this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Happy Thanksgiving/ Columbus Day! This is me just getting on here today (after 4pm here) as DH was relaying the floor in the office and of course being a man (sorry Sam!) he can't do anything on his own. It's been, " Could you hold/lift/shift/pick up this.....you get the picture? :roll: However, it's done now and looking good.
> Saw this beautiful rainbow this morning and rushed outside to take a photo, but the trees were getting in the way so I had to take it from the upstairs window and couldn't quite get all of it in.
> The second picture is some of the wee hats I've knitted to go on top of the Innocent smoothie bottles. They're donating money to Age Concern for every 'hat' they are sent, and they are putting them onto their bottles in the shops. They only measure about 8cm long so they're great for using up odds and ends of wool for a good cause.
> Need to go now and get the tea organised - not that it takes much organising tonight...shop bought lasagne, frozen chips and tinned sweet corn!
> Hope everyone has a good day/evening and all those in need of hugs have got them. {{{hugs}}}


Love the rainbow. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Have you gotten the patterns for the wee hats for the project? I have all of them that were posted. I think it is a good project and they don't look to take long at all.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is still pretty dry here I'll get a new photo of the pond and post it I have never seen it this low. Of course today you will see rain drops on the pond and the drizzly rain has turned to rain.
> 
> in reference to the minion question, yes that is a minion.


How are the pastures? And will you be ok for winter feed?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> He's just getting ready to head out. Looks like he'll have rain until he gets out of Nebraska.


Looks like you may have headed out too!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no I can't eat the peanut butter due to allergies. It is getting so even the smell is starting to bother me. I make nut butter for myself. If Seth is here and has a pb sandwich he knows I can't share it because I will get sick.


That is no good, if even the smell is enough to trigger the problem!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I told them at our library that I like the old Dewey Decimal System with the card index so much better than the computer system, that it was easier to find what you want. I think they were a bit surprised, but they agreed with me.
> I don't know what the non-American system is, but it has to be better than the computerized one.


WEEEL!! I worked in the public library system for almost 25 yrs. My branch library was the first one in the state of VA to become computerized. It takes getting used to. But after standing for hours putting cards in and taking them out of the card index, believe me, I really appreciated it when we became computerized. PLUS you can sit at home and look for the books you want to see if they're in the library before going there. 
JuneK


----------



## nittergma

Smiles and tears for all the posts I've been reading today! Love the coffee pics and the gardens and the stone walls, Where my brother lives in Philly there are a lot of them. The post about dealing with teenagers and their struggles Brought a tear because some of them are inspiring. I always thought that some day the difficult ones grow up and turn around, it has certainly happened in our house. 
Going out to walk the dogs as it is a beautiful day and I'll take all I can get! nittergma


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is still pretty dry here I'll get a new photo of the pond and post it I have never seen it this low. Of course today you will see rain drops on the pond and the drizzly rain has turned to rain.
> 
> in reference to the minion question, yes that is a minion.


Wish you could have gotten some of the rain we've had for the last 6 days....FINALLY, the sun is out and I plan to go out later and enjoy it!!! We got almost 5" of rain in those 6 days. Our normal monthly rainfall is around 4". We needed it but not all in less than a week! Not complaning, really, too happy to see the sun!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

I agree June. I volunteered at the library and must say reading the card trays was NOT a favorite chore...LOL
\


jknappva said:


> WEEEL!! I worked in the public library system for almost 25 yrs. My branch library was the first one in the state of VA to become computerized. It takes getting used to. But after standing for hours putting cards in and taking them out of the card index, believe me, I really appreciated it when we became computerized. PLUS you can sit at home and look for the books you want to see if they're in the library before going there.
> JuneK


----------



## Bulldog

I watched the first couple seasons of that, but somehow lost track. Is it still really good?



Kaye, Blue Bloods is waonderful. They finally got Danny a good partner and Jamie has a new female partner
Love Blacklist, Hostages, CSI, Criminal Minds, Ncis, Ncis Los Angeles, The Mentalist, Hawaii Five O and undecided about Ironside.


----------



## Gweniepooh

It's gray day so far here also. Feels like it may rain. I just put a chicken in the crock pot for dinner. Trying to do more crock pot meals. Think I'll go heat up the left over soup for lunch and knit awhile. Hmmm...Columbus Day so no mail but I just saw a mil truck drive by...oh well. Take care all and I'll TTYL. Prayers for those in need.


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> I get that book daily , and it is nice reading. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


yes, it helps me get through some rough days!! The name of the book I just received is: Every Day Is a New Shade of Blue...based on Psalm 23. Plan on reading it every day in addition to "Our Daily Bread". Can't have too much inspiration!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> I just thought the bats were being cooked up for a Halloween treat!!!!!!!!! (some things just go together........) But I would think that PurpleFi really needs to get her DH out of the garden so she does not feel obligated to keep giving Al hugs..................!!!!
> 
> I wanted y'all to know that I finally slept last night -- first time in a long long while. The love and support found here is incredible to me. Thank you all for your kind words of support!
> 
> We had a very heavy frost here last night. Most of the leaves have graced the ground, painting the grass with gold and red and of course silver comes shining through in the form of Jack Frost! Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad to hear you had a good night's rest. It always seems to help when you share your problems. Perhaps having all of us at your back helped you sleep.
> Your carpet of gold and green leaves with silver peeping through sounds beautiful!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> How are the pastures? And will you be ok for winter feed?


I am good for winter feed for the animals. Ordered that long before I thought there was going to be a problem. will have to give up one calf in the spring but it is worth the trade. I am going to assume they will want a female not a male.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> That is no good, if even the smell is enough to trigger the problem!


It isn't too bad yet if does get worse there just won't be peanut butter in the house.


----------



## Bulldog

that does sound good angelam - I will try that - right now cauliflower is just a little expensive for a very small head - but that will change in time.

Sam, I am fortunate that my daughter provides the cauliflower. Jim refuses to pay what they want at the grocery store.


----------



## jknappva

Hope everyone has a good day/evening and all those in need of hugs have got them. {{{hugs}}}[/quote]

Beautiful rainbow....and the hats are really cute!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree June. I volunteered at the library and must say reading the card trays was NOT a favorite chore...LOL
> \


AMEN!
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

I like Castle also, haven't gotten to see it this season though. 


Oh Kaye, this is the year Castle proposed. She is in a new job at the FBI. I don't like that they changed that and am praying that she will go back to her old job.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am good for winter feed for the animals. Ordered that long before I thought there was going to be a problem. will have to give up one calf in the spring but it is worth the trade. I am going to assume they will want a female not a male.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It isn't too bad yet if does get worse there just won't be peanut butter in the house.


You are lucky though that you can eat tree nuts!


----------



## jknappva

Thought you might like to see my sister's house since that's usually where she is when she takes such great pictures.
She was on the pier at the yacht club next door and thought the reflections in the water so impressive that she took a picture with her camera....turned out great. It's amazing the great photos that cameras take these days.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see my sister's house since that's usually where she is when she takes such great pictures.
> She was on the pier at the yacht club next door and thought the reflections in the water was so impressive that she took a picture with her camera....turned out great. It's amazing the great photos that cameras take these days.
> Junek


you still need a good eye, and the ability to compose your photograph!


----------



## NanaCaren

A neat fruit platter idea, thought I'd share.


----------



## Railyn

NanaCaren said:


> It is very challenging. two of the people no wheat, gluten, dairy,soy,sugar and low salt. I
> 
> I am having to cook all over again. DH is a diabetic and has newly found allergies to wheat, corn, soy, tree nuts, peanuts, seasme seeds, shell fish and I am sure I forgot one. I don't do well with milk and don't really like meat so meal planning is a challenge as I don't want to cook two meals. The biggest problem is the soy. I didn't realize how much soy oil was included in many of our American products. Even water packed tuna has soy in it. We love orential food and that is out because we can't find anything that even comes close to soy sauce. It is a challenge.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> You are lucky though that you can eat tree nuts!


I figure it is because they are not related to peanuts. Even then I am careful with most except almonds and pistachios which I love.

Woo hoo I don't have to drive Jamie until tomorrow. I am happy..


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very challenging. two of the people no wheat, gluten, dairy,soy,sugar and low salt. I
> 
> I am having to cook all over again. DH is a diabetic and has newly found allergies to wheat, corn, soy, tree nuts, peanuts, seasme seeds, shell fish and I am sure I forgot one. I don't do well with milk and don't really like meat so meal planning is a challenge as I don't want to cook two meals. The biggest problem is the soy. I didn't realize how much soy oil was included in many of our American products. Even water packed tuna has soy in it. We love orential food and that is out because we can't find anything that even comes close to soy sauce. It is a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> It does not leave you much to work with!
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

HI All....popping in after many days absent. We have been busy with house guests and workmen and family. Enough to keep me "out of trouble" & away from the KTP. (

We still have compnay today (Monday) but all should be leaving sometime today. The weather has been so-so....cool & breezy from the north. We were able to have one meal on the porch, but all others have had to be inside. I bit less room at the table, which often doubles as a computer table. So all that has to be put away for dinner & breakfast. 

I have been doing some knitting...Ohio Kathy...I think the pattern you used for your fingerless gloves is the one I have been searching for for ages! THANK YOU!

I also finally started the blanket for a baby due in about 8-9 weeks! I had to start over 3 times! But, I think I finally have the hang of it. Keep your fingers crossed for me....I can't, they are too tied up in the yarn ).

Healing energies to all in need....I am still 40+ pages behind for last week, and 70 pages behind for this week. Good grief...I think it is major skimming time. I hate to miss stuff, but....not much choice at this point. I did see a mention of cauliflower...love the stuff...now need to go back and find out what that was all about.

A few notes: {acer, LOVED the "Conduct Us" video! So much fun! Gwen...hope you are doing better, Masrianne, too. I have always heard of garbanzo flour as chickpea flour, but maybe that info has already been passed on to you.

Back to reading....or knitting...also have to go the farm for Fall decorations...gourds, pumpkins, corn, etc. Catch up later....Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam from wet and windy Surrey. Thanks for the vegan recipes, I shall have to give them a try.
> With regard to the depression, my doctor has told me to make sure I get out of doors every day for at least 20 mins, something to do with the light affecting the eyes and helping the brain. If the weather is really horrible I sit by an open window. It does seem to help. Worth a try anyway.
> I have been sewing leaves together today - a way of using up some of my stash and I think it is going to turn into a waistcoat.
> I'm off to bed now and have my flu jab in the morning.
> Hope everyone hasa good week end. Night night
> Here's another photo from Ally Pally.....


~~~Nice picture!


----------



## NanaCaren

Railyn said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very challenging. two of the people no wheat, gluten, dairy,soy,sugar and low salt. I
> 
> I am having to cook all over again. DH is a diabetic and has newly found allergies to wheat, corn, soy, tree nuts, peanuts, seasme seeds, shell fish and I am sure I forgot one. I don't do well with milk and don't really like meat so meal planning is a challenge as I don't want to cook two meals. The biggest problem is the soy. I didn't realize how much soy oil was included in many of our American products. Even water packed tuna has soy in it. We love orential food and that is out because we can't find anything that even comes close to soy sauce. It is a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes one of my biggest challenges is soy too. My one daughter is allergic to shellfish. Which I love, I will have to be careful now as she is moving home with three of the grands. They should arrive sometime in the middle of the night tonight. I have a friend that is going to find out where to get soyless soy sauce for me. If she finds it I will let you know.
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Well, darn!! My Word program won't open it. I'm glad we had the opportunity to help.
> How are you this evening, Shirley?
> JuneK


~~~It was a very lovely letter of thanks & appreciation to Shirley and her KP friends & connections.


----------



## Railyn

NanaCaren said:


> Yes one of my biggest challenges is soy too. My one daughter is allergic to shellfish. Which I love, I will have to be careful now as she is moving home with three of the grands. They should arrive sometime in the middle of the night tonight. I have a friend that is going to find out where to get soyless soy sauce for me. If she finds it I will let you know.


Thank you. that would be so nice. Our local health food store is run by a friend and he too is allergic to soy and he says that there is nothing he knows of that tastes like soy sauce but of course he doen't know everything.


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see my sister's house since that's usually where she is when she takes such great pictures.
> She was on the pier at the yacht club next door and thought the reflections in the water so impressive that she took a picture with her camera....turned out great.
> 
> A beautiful house in a gorgeous location. Shame the water gets a bit too close at times!


----------



## Cashmeregma

There is going to be an auction of Barbara G. Walker's hand knitting: http://www.schoolhousepress.com/bgwauction.htm

Wow, a chance to own a piece of history. Even if you can't bid I thought it would be fun to know about it and explore what they are auctioning. Some are quite lovely and a couple, well let's just say they are a piece of history. :wink:


----------



## Bulldog

I may have to get a pair and use them for when I make gloves. I have tiny hands, the kids laugh at me I use my hand to make mitts for the grandchildren. Now I won't be able to do that Benjamin informed me his hands are bigger than that this year. 

What is a good rule of thumb when making fingerless gloves for those you don't know what their hand size is?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ok, so I finally digested the fact that I have to do a swatch and it has to be big. YAY It has sunk in.

However...Liat Gat just gave a great "little" suggestion. If you want to see what the yarn knits up like and you don't have a project, knit a small swatch on needles you think are appropriate, maybe 2 in". Start with a garter row and end with one so it doesn't curl. On the tail of yarn tie knots, such as if you used size 7 needles tie 7 knots, size 9, tie 9 knots. Keep it with the yarn and then when you go to use the yarn you can see what it looks & feels like knit up and what project it is appropriate for and the knots tell you the needle size you used so you can see if you want to start there or go up or down a size.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Dear KTP family, I had sent Sam a PM and he has asked me to share with you all. I guess I really needed a huge nudge in that direction. Here is our PMs.
> Sam wrote to my PM to him this morning, "many have been asking about you - and I should have had a pm in the mail before now - you do have a lot on your plate - we will not count the chickens before the eggs hatch.
> 
> might I suggest that you copy and paste what you told me into the forum so the knitting tea party prayer circle can get into gear - they are all concerned for your well being.
> sending you mounds of positive healing energy zoe - just remember - we have your back."
> 
> 5mmdpns wrote:
> Hi Sam. Just wanted you to know that I still think about the KTP and sometimes read the posts even though I have not been posting. Julie does phone me sometimes and I talk to her somewhat. My fibromyalgia is in a bad flare-up and that limits what I am able to do. I have told her that.
> 
> What I have not told her or anyone at Knitting Paradise is that I am now under the care of a gynecologist. Biopsies and ultrasound have been done. I am waiting to go and see the gynecologist again in a couple of weeks to find out the results. This has been a long time coming to finally figure out what is wrong with me. It has been close to a year now and nothing has been successful to treat whatever it is. Yes, I am afraid of finding out the results of the biopsy because one always thinks of the worst possible thing -- that being cancer. I don't want to find out that I have cancer but also not knowing what the problem is, is frustrating too. It leaves me so fatigued.
> Take care and thank you for listening! Zoe


Sending you bushels of hugs. Waiting is the worst part and so many on here are waiting to hear the same thing. I hope you get get good news, but it is so stressful waiting. Hang in there and know we are here for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see my sister's house since that's usually where she is when she takes such great pictures.
> She was on the pier at the yacht club next door and thought the reflections in the water so impressive that she took a picture with her camera....turned out great. It's amazing the great photos that cameras take these days.
> Junek


What a gorgeous home and right by the yacht club. Do they have a boat too?
The photo is so lovely with the reflections. Yes, a dream home.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> A neat fruit platter idea, thought I'd share.


Such great ideas you come up with for us. Thank you.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> Yes one of my biggest challenges is soy too. My one daughter is allergic to shellfish. Which I love, I will have to be careful now as she is moving home with three of the grands. They should arrive sometime in the middle of the night tonight. I have a friend that is going to find out where to get soyless soy sauce for me. If she finds it I will let you know.


Soya sauce substitute you can make yourself.
(makes 1 cup) 
4 tablespoons beef bouillon or stock (You can use 4 TBSP tomato juice or chicken bouillon)
4 teaspoons balsamic vinegar 
2 teaspoons dark molasses 
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger 
1 pinch white pepper 
1 pinch garlic powder 
1 1/2 cups water

Directions
1.In a saucepan over medium heat, stir together the beef bouillon, balsamic vinegar, molasses, ginger, white pepper, garlic powder and water. Boil gently until liquid is reduced to about 1 cup, about 15 minutes.


----------



## Railyn

5mmdpns said:


> Soya sauce substitute you can make yourself.
> 
> thank you so much. will try it soon.


----------



## Railyn

Lurker 2 said:


> It does not leave you much to work with!


I was working us toward vegetarians and I have many recipes for vegie foods using tofu, nuts, gluten, etc. I grew up vegetarian would would like to go there again but I don't want to double cook. Do you have any ideas for something crunchy to put in salads in place of nuts? We do eat a lot of beans, lentils, etc but not soy. DH maybe able to eat fresh soy but I am not willing to try it. Frankly, he does best with a piece of meat, potato and a vegetable but I get very bored with it as I like to cook and eat different things.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Railyn said:


> I was working us toward vegetarians and I have many recipes for vegie foods using tofu, nuts, gluten, etc. I grew up vegetarian would would like to go there again but I don't want to double cook. Do you have any ideas for something crunchy to put in salads in place of nuts? We do eat a lot of beans, lentils, etc but not soy. DH maybe able to eat fresh soy but I am not willing to try it. Frankly, he does best with a piece of meat, potato and a vegetable but I get very bored with it as I like to cook and eat different things.


You can toast some dry oatmeal in the oven or you can quick fry the oatmeal in a dry frying pan (use low heat). You must check frequently and stir frequently. You can do the same for shredded coconut. (Note: coconut is a fruit and not a tree nut). Zoe


----------



## TNS

Dollyclaire, I think the orange plants in your second garden photo are the berries from some sort of arum Lilly, and there is a variegated leaf from that sort of plant in the same picture. I get the wild 'stinking iris' in my garden, and these seeds look a bit similar, but I don't think its that. Have you looked it up yet? If not do check arum Lilly seed heads!


----------



## TNS

5mmdpns said:


> You can toast some dry oatmeal in the oven or you can quick fry the oatmeal in a dry frying pan (use low heat). You must check frequently and stir frequently. You can do the same for shredded coconut. (Note: coconut is a fruit and not a tree nut). Zoe


If seeds are OK, try roasting pumpkin and sunflower seeds in the frying pan and season with a little Marigold vegetable stock powder. You have to catch them as they turn slightly golden (tiny bit brown for the green pumpkin seeds) so they are crisped but not brown. Same for sesame seeds which are delicious.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> I was working us toward vegetarians and I have many recipes for vegie foods using tofu, nuts, gluten, etc. I grew up vegetarian would would like to go there again but I don't want to double cook. Do you have any ideas for something crunchy to put in salads in place of nuts? We do eat a lot of beans, lentils, etc but not soy. DH maybe able to eat fresh soy but I am not willing to try it. Frankly, he does best with a piece of meat, potato and a vegetable but I get very bored with it as I like to cook and eat different things.


Water chestnuts, onion, celery, sunflower sprouts, apple, jicama, radishes, sunchokes, daikon. I love the water chestnuts even in cooked dishes for crunch.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> If seeds are OK, try roasting pumpkin and sunflower seeds in the frying pan and season with a little Marigold vegetable stock powder. You have to catch them as they turn slightly golden (tiny bit brown for the green pumpkin seeds) so they are crisped but not brown. Same for sesame seeds which are delicious.


I love the roasted pumpkin seeds, which are quite healthy and the green ones I used to get in Austria, and now here, are wonderful.


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Happy Thanksgiving/ Columbus Day! This is me just getting on here today (after 4pm here) as DH was relaying the floor in the office and of course being a man (sorry Sam!) he can't do anything on his own. It's been, " Could you hold/lift/shift/pick up this.....you get the picture? :roll: However, it's done now and looking good.
> Saw this beautiful rainbow this morning and rushed outside to take a photo, but the trees were getting in the way so I had to take it from the upstairs window and couldn't quite get all of it in.
> The second picture is some of the wee hats I've knitted to go on top of the Innocent smoothie bottles. They're donating money to Age Concern for every 'hat' they are sent, and they are putting them onto their bottles in the shops. They only measure about 8cm long so they're great for using up odds and ends of wool for a good cause.
> Need to go now and get the tea organised - not that it takes much organising tonight...shop bought lasagne, frozen chips and tinned sweet corn!
> Hope everyone has a good day/evening and all those in need of hugs have got them. {{{hugs}}}


Love the rainbow, and the hats are so cute, lovely colors.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Soya sauce substitute you can make yourself.
> (makes 1 cup)
> 4 tablespoons beef bouillon or stock (You can use 4 TBSP tomato juice or chicken bouillon)
> 4 teaspoons balsamic vinegar
> 2 teaspoons dark molasses
> 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
> 1 pinch white pepper
> 1 pinch garlic powder
> 1 1/2 cups water
> 
> Directions
> 1.In a saucepan over medium heat, stir together the beef bouillon, balsamic vinegar, molasses, ginger, white pepper, garlic powder and water. Boil gently until liquid is reduced to about 1 cup, about 15 minutes.


Great one Zoe!!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> If seeds are OK, try roasting pumpkin and sunflower seeds in the frying pan and season with a little Marigold vegetable stock powder. You have to catch them as they turn slightly golden (tiny bit brown for the green pumpkin seeds) so they are crisped but not brown. Same for sesame seeds which are delicious.


And I think are on the list of forbidden foods for Railyn's husband- I have never had to cook for such a restricted diet- celiac yes, nut allergies, no. So am somewhat stumped- Zoe has personal experience of many of these allergies.


----------



## Spider

Good afternoon all from a very rainy central Minnesota. This could be an all day and night rain the way it is coming down and not good for the farmers across the border into ND. Have farmers in the family so I always worry about them and the weather. Closed up our screened porch for the year, always makes me sad. 
Lots I should be doing but grabbed old quilting magazines and I am going to sit awhile and go through them for some simple ideas for Christmas sewing. Hope all are healing and having a peaceful day.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> yes, it helps me get through some rough days!! The name of the book I just received is: Every Day Is a New Shade of Blue...based on Psalm 23. Plan on reading it every day in addition to "Our Daily Bread". Can't have too much inspiration!
> JuneK


Right about that!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> I love the roasted pumpkin seeds, which are quite healthy and the green ones I used to get in Austria, and now here, are wonderful.


I was introduced to roasted pumpkin seed oil in Austria - did you try it too?


----------



## Designer1234

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It was a very lovely letter of thanks & appreciation to Shirley and her KP friends & connections.


I was so pleased that she acknowledged that it was an international group - we are good neighbours and good friends. I am still in awe of my friends on the Tea Party who helped me with the collection by sending me boxes.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see my sister's house since that's usually where she is when she takes such great pictures.
> She was on the pier at the yacht club next door and thought the reflections in the water so impressive that she took a picture with her camera....turned out great. It's amazing the great photos that cameras take these days.
> Junek


Beautiful


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> A neat fruit platter idea, thought I'd share.


Nice, lovely fruit, yummy too


----------



## gagesmom

cmaliza that baby blanket is going to be bright, beautiful and cheery. Just perfect for a new baby. Post it again if you get a chance before you give it away. I would love to see how it turns out. Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## Designer1234

Patches39 said:


> LOL LOL Yaaaaa, Zoe is back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


*Good to see you posting Zoe* -- I really believe that it is healing of the spirit and body to keep in touch here. So many good thoughts from so many good people.

I am sorry you have had such a bad year. Sometimes life seems to be a bit overwhelming for us. Just join in and we are all here for you.


----------



## Designer1234

Happy Thanksgiving Melody! and Zoe and any other Canadians who might be lurking. We are going for dinner to my son's but it is still quite early here - l:30 pm. 

I always look forward to our family gatherings.

Happy Columbus Day to all our American friends.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Shirley, we are approaching 3:45pm here. Soon time for me to head to work. Have a great time and enjoy your turkey dinner. I have a plaque that hangs above the kitchen table that says......Friends and Family Gather Here. I love it and it is so true. Everyone always ends up in the kitchen sooner or later at the table.


Designer1234 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Melody! and Zoe and any other Canadians who might be lurking. We are going for dinner to my son's but it is still quite early here - l:30 pm.
> 
> I always look forward to our family gatherings.


Happy Columbus Day to all my U.S.A. kp friends.


----------



## iamsam

I just poured me a glass of "indian summer apple juice" - produced by indian summer, inc - traverse city, Michigan. it's a very mellow apple juice - quite good. anyhow - on the back was this recipe.

I should have gotten my vitamin d today - sat outside and knitted for a couple of hours - lovely outside - no so the remainder of the week says bobby - I am hoping he is wrong. 

Shirley is not doing well - she is on a respirator - I suppose I should not jump on dee too hard - he is almost 80 himself and right now is very confused. their whole married life they kind of did their own thing - and once they retired they had nothing in commoh - so they continued to do their own thing - I find it very sad - not a marriage in my mind. this will be hard on Phyllis and I feel very bad for her.

you should have heard Bentley today - he was sitting in his car seat and we were just talking away - he would make a sound and I would try and dublicate it - he would laugh and make another sound and on and on - or I would make a sound and he pretty much matched it. so cute.

sam

indian summer apple juice sipper
2/3 cup indian summer apple juice - well chilled
1 cup vanilla yogurt

place apple juicve and yogurt in blender. cover and blend on high speed for 30 seconds or until well mixed and smooth - yield 2 servings

variations:

1/8 teaspoon nutmeg

1 medium banana

1 cup frozen strawberries and 1 medium banana

2 cups frozen blackberries and 2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice

1 cup frozen blueberries - 1 cup frozen peach slices and 1 tablespoon honey

the fruit should be partially thawed.


----------



## iamsam

just keep reminding yourself that you are no one's doormat - and that "no" is not profanity - you are allowed to use it AND mean it.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yes, DD and her BF both live in the garage of his mother. I have spoken to her few times over the phone, she seems pretty good really, but she says she is seeing what they want to do and she will go along with whatever. Apparantely BF has high anxiety and is on medication... doesnt work either. I have met him a few times for a while each time.. he seems fine talking to me. But I havent seen him since this situation and I have hardly seen her either. Trying not to beat myself up, and time will tell but I hope this will be a healing influence. I have to be very careful though as she uses me and spits me out regularly.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Boy, you're going to have a houseful...that will change your life!! An extra day with Jamie---Wahoo!!! That sounds nice---say hi to her from me.

Just found out that DD's ankle is more than a sprain---larger and smaller ligaments and tendons have been torn. She'lll see the surgeon on Wednesday. Since this happened on the football field at the H.S., here medical is being covered under Workers' Comp and the first 2 days' salary for the days off work were also covered by W/C...now she has to get all the approvals over again because she went to work in-between times. It should all work out given the results of the MRI, but I know she'll have to stay on top of things and make sure all the right forms/statements, etc. get to the right person at W/C. This is really when my background comes in handy to help out with all the administrative stuff. If she's going to be off for a long time (if surgery is necessary) I'll go down to Springfield and bring her back up here...she'll probably camp out downstairs where she doesn't have to hobble up and down stairs. It will actually be fun to have her home...she's good company!



NanaCaren said:


> Yes one of my biggest challenges is soy too. My one daughter is allergic to shellfish. Which I love, I will have to be careful now as she is moving home with three of the grands. They should arrive sometime in the middle of the night tonight. I have a friend that is going to find out where to get soyless soy sauce for me. If she finds it I will let you know.


----------



## iamsam

that is a beautiful wall - should fit in well with your bungalow.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Sam this is the dry stane **** I was talking about. It surrounds the whole of my property as my bungalow was built in the grounds of a big house. The Glasgow merchants used to send all the family down the river Clyde to their summer homes. The big house which is perched above me was built in 1868 I think. It has now been divided into two flats and the bottom of the garden was sold off to build the bungalow I now live in.
> Dry stane dying is quite an old skill and can take quite a long time to become skilled at. It has no cement in it at all, it is just the stone that is keeping it all together. They had to demolish some to widen the road going up out if the village and it took a fair bit of work to get it down and quite a long time to rebuild further back from the wider road.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's a great idea...I'm making several swatches of lace patterns for my Goddaughter's approval....I'll put the knots in to be sure that when the swatch comes back, I'm able to match the yarn, lace pattern stitch, and needle sizes!!



Angora1 said:


> Ok, so I finally digested the fact that I have to do a swatch and it has to be big. YAY It has sunk in.
> 
> However...Liat Gat just gave a great "little" suggestion. If you want to see what the yarn knits up like and you don't have a project, knit a small swatch on needles you think are appropriate, maybe 2 in". Start with a garter row and end with one so it doesn't curl. On the tail of yarn tie knots, such as if you used size 7 needles tie 7 knots, size 9, tie 9 knots. Keep it with the yarn and then when you go to use the yarn you can see what it looks & feels like knit up and what project it is appropriate for and the knots tell you the needle size you used so you can see if you want to start there or go up or down a size.


----------



## iamsam

i'm curious about something - in Agatha christe's books she always talks about little villages and narrow country lanes - are their any places left like that in England?

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Sam this is the dry stane **** I was talking about. It surrounds the whole of my property as my bungalow was built in the grounds of a big house. The Glasgow merchants used to send all the family down the river Clyde to their summer homes. The big house which is perched above me was built in 1868 I think. It has now been divided into two flats and the bottom of the garden was sold off to build the bungalow I now live in.
> Dry stane dying is quite an old skill and can take quite a long time to become skilled at. It has no cement in it at all, it is just the stone that is keeping it all together. They had to demolish some to widen the road going up out if the village and it took a fair bit of work to get it down and quite a long time to rebuild further back from the wider road.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Can you use roasted pine nuts or corn nuts in the salads? I like to use radishes and celery for crunch.



Railyn said:


> I was working us toward vegetarians and I have many recipes for vegie foods using tofu, nuts, gluten, etc. I grew up vegetarian would would like to go there again but I don't want to double cook. Do you have any ideas for something crunchy to put in salads in place of nuts? We do eat a lot of beans, lentils, etc but not soy. DH maybe able to eat fresh soy but I am not willing to try it. Frankly, he does best with a piece of meat, potato and a vegetable but I get very bored with it as I like to cook and eat different things.


----------



## iamsam

all you have to do is drool and roll your eyes up in your head and they will think you are bonkers and not do anything except call your caretakes. rotflmao

sam



jknappva said:


> Your garden is not giving in to autumn...the flowers are still gorgeous. I'm not familiar with those...what are they?
> The pond and Buddha don't mind the grey, damp weather at all. Our weather is the same....but hopefully, the sun will peep out for a couple of minutes.....this is our 6 day of rain, wind, clouds and general lousy weather!!
> I'm like Sam...I'm going to go out and bask in the sun if it ever shines again!! But NOT topless...don't have bail money!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

I love coffee made in a coffee press - just something about it.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a damp, over cast Great Bend. Today looks like an autumn morning. We are getting a gentle drizzly rain at the moment. Everything is smelling clean and fresh. With the exception of the dogs. Whom thought it was a good idea to speak to a skunk about staying off the deck.
> 
> Time for Coffee, It has just finished perking. :-D


----------



## iamsam

I miss the card catalogue - it was so much fun to look through them to find what you wanted.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I told them at our library that I like the old Dewey Decimal System with the card index so much better than the computer system, that it was easier to find what you want. I think they were a bit surprised, but they agreed with me.
> I don't know what the non-American system is, but it has to be better than the computerized one.


----------



## Bulldog

Thought you might like to see my sister's house since that's usually where she is when she takes such great pictures.
She was on the pier at the yacht club next door and thought the reflections in the water so impressive that she took a picture with her camera....turned out great. It's amazing the great photos that cameras take these days.
Junek

June, your sister has one evermore beautiful house. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've seen the coffee presses at Tuesday Morning and seems so redundant with the Keurig sitting on the counter!! But, I am curious and would like to try one...think it would also be good to make pressed teas.

We had a great time at the wedding...so nice to be part of it...very different though...cake was very plain skewed squares on top of each other with burgundy ribbon separating them...not flowers, no topper, etc. But, it sure tasted great!! The meal was awesome and the wedding ceremony was super...the Jr.Bridesmaids, etc. were a little tempermental which is understandable...Jr. Bridesmaid and Ring Bearer pulled a wagon with two of the nieces and nephews who threw rose petals...the back of the wagon had a "Here Comes The Bride" sign on the back. 

Music was quite "now", I guess..we're not into rap, hip hop, etc. so after a while we opted to come home. It was nice catching up with people we haven't seen for a very long time and seeing our friend's family continue to grow.

Love the rainbow and the other pictures---the reflection in the flood water was so awesome.


----------



## iamsam

maybe I am dense but what did you mean when you said - Might stop and see if I can get a location beacon at the picnic area though.?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thanks! It is an easy trip to make pretty straight run. Only five turns, seven if you count the ones to get to the back of her dorm building. I think I will have company on the way back. I believe her James is riding along. Might stop and see if I can get a location beacon at the picnic area though.


----------



## iamsam

gluten doesn't bother me but I will still eat all the fudge and divinity and peanut brittle.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The gulten-intolerant will just have to eat all the fudge, divinity, brittles (if no nut allergy) and caramels.


----------



## iamsam

wow - that is impressive - the building had to take some real work.

sam



darowil said:


> What skill this must take- and a good eye for what fits where. Lovely looking wall.
> 
> This photo was taken at one of those museums (lost the name, when they have houses etc to show you what life used to be like). Don't remember ever seeing a fence like this but it is made of roots from mallees a native plant which grow from multiple roots. The roots are large bulbous things as you can see in the fence and would be real nuiscence to farmers. Hence the invention of the Stump Jump Plough here in SOuth Australia so that farmers could still plough there land without getting all the roots out. The roots would be collected and used for firewood and if this is any guide also for fencing or even sheds as you see.


----------



## iamsam

i'll be camping out at your house to be your official taster.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my, you're right, that is a challenge. I'm just daunted by the volume of baking and candy making I generally do...think I'll have to get a very big head start on it this year. There are so many things I want to bake up.


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> it was too funny last night - all four cats were spread out enjoying the electric blanket - when I went to bed - hickory go up on the bed and practically laid on top of me to keep the kittens from getting too close to me - like "he is all mine - keep away" - and she stayed there all night. they are so like children.
> 
> sam


sam i think its just a dog trait, cause maddi sleeps in between our pillows at the head of the bed and the cats are only allowed on the far corners, scout usually makes it to the middle of the foot of bed, and harper lays in the floor next to bed. but we are all in the bed room. :?


----------



## iamsam

good to see you five - healing energy zooming your way to get you back in the pink real soon.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I just thought the bats were being cooked up for a Halloween treat!!!!!!!!! (some things just go together........) But I would think that PurpleFi really needs to get her DH out of the garden so she does not feel obligated to keep giving Al hugs..................!!!!
> 
> I wanted y'all to know that I finally slept last night -- first time in a long long while. The love and support found here is incredible to me. Thank you all for your kind words of support!
> 
> We had a very heavy frost here last night. Most of the leaves have graced the ground, painting the grass with gold and red and of course silver comes shining through in the form of Jack Frost! Zoe


----------



## iamsam

sounds like you have become a "full service cook"

sam



NanaCaren said:


> It is very challenging. two of the people no wheat, gluten, dairy,soy,sugar and low salt. I have learned over the years to cook with little to no sugar and have things turn out pretty good. I figure salt is optional add more herbs and spices instead. My table is a variety pack of things for everyone. There is even one allergic to chocolate, carob is a good substitute for that. I have adapted many receipts to fit the needs of the person eating it. Some from here have been adapted as well. Always learning new ways to reinvent old favorites and make them taste as good.


----------



## iamsam

those are some very cute hats kate - I assume innocent smoothie bottle is something like a baby bottle.

sam



KateB said:


> Happy Thanksgiving/ Columbus Day! This is me just getting on here today (after 4pm here) as DH was relaying the floor in the office and of course being a man (sorry Sam!) he can't do anything on his own. It's been, " Could you hold/lift/shift/pick up this.....you get the picture? :roll: However, it's done now and looking good.
> Saw this beautiful rainbow this morning and rushed outside to take a photo, but the trees were getting in the way so I had to take it from the upstairs window and couldn't quite get all of it in.
> The second picture is some of the wee hats I've knitted to go on top of the Innocent smoothie bottles. They're donating money to Age Concern for every 'hat' they are sent, and they are putting them onto their bottles in the shops. They only measure about 8cm long so they're great for using up odds and ends of wool for a good cause.
> Need to go now and get the tea organised - not that it takes much organising tonight...shop bought lasagne, frozen chips and tinned sweet corn!
> Hope everyone has a good day/evening and all those in need of hugs have got them. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam

is this a remake of ironside - didn't (who played perry mason) play ironsides years ago?

sam



Bulldog said:


> I watched the first couple seasons of that, but somehow lost track. Is it still really good?
> 
> Kaye, Blue Bloods is waonderful. They finally got Danny a good partner and Jamie has a new female partner
> Love Blacklist, Hostages, CSI, Criminal Minds, Ncis, Ncis Los Angeles, The Mentalist, Hawaii Five O and undecided about Ironside.


----------



## iamsam

an outrageous price - but they will get bigger and come down in price - then I will buy it.

sam



Bulldog said:


> that does sound good angelam - I will try that - right now cauliflower is just a little expensive for a very small head - but that will change in time.
> 
> Sam, I am fortunate that my daughter provides the cauliflower. Jim refuses to pay what they want at the grocery store.


----------



## iamsam

how great is that - lovely setting.

sam



jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see my sister's house since that's usually where she is when she takes such great pictures.
> She was on the pier at the yacht club next door and thought the reflections in the water so impressive that she took a picture with her camera....turned out great. It's amazing the great photos that cameras take these days.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

that is a good one - and I love kiwi.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> A neat fruit platter idea, thought I'd share.


----------



## iamsam

wow - I was sitting here trying to think what you could eat - I suppose you could go on a fish diet - or gluten free pasta - wow - I don't know what I would fix if I was in your place.

sam



Railyn said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very challenging. two of the people no wheat, gluten, dairy,soy,sugar and low salt. I
> 
> I am having to cook all over again. DH is a diabetic and has newly found allergies to wheat, corn, soy, tree nuts, peanuts, seasme seeds, shell fish and I am sure I forgot one. I don't do well with milk and don't really like meat so meal planning is a challenge as I don't want to cook two meals. The biggest problem is the soy. I didn't realize how much soy oil was included in many of our American products. Even water packed tuna has soy in it. We love orential food and that is out because we can't find anything that even comes close to soy sauce. It is a challenge.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

lovely carol - love the edging.

sam



cmaliza said:


> HI All....popping in after many days absent. We have been busy with house guests and workmen and family. Enough to keep me "out of trouble" & away from the KTP. (
> 
> We still have compnay today (Monday) but all should be leaving sometime today. The weather has been so-so....cool & breezy from the north. We were able to have one meal on the porch, but all others have had to be inside. I bit less room at the table, which often doubles as a computer table. So all that has to be put away for dinner & breakfast.
> 
> I have been doing some knitting...Ohio Kathy...I think the pattern you used for your fingerless gloves is the one I have been searching for for ages! THANK YOU!
> 
> I also finally started the blanket for a baby due in about 8-9 weeks! I had to start over 3 times! But, I think I finally have the hang of it. Keep your fingers crossed for me....I can't, they are too tied up in the yarn ).
> 
> Healing energies to all in need....I am still 40+ pages behind for last week, and 70 pages behind for this week. Good grief...I think it is major skimming time. I hate to miss stuff, but....not much choice at this point. I did see a mention of cauliflower...love the stuff...now need to go back and find out what that was all about.
> 
> A few notes: {acer, LOVED the "Conduct Us" video! So much fun! Gwen...hope you are doing better, Masrianne, too. I have always heard of garbanzo flour as chickpea flour, but maybe that info has already been passed on to you.
> 
> Back to reading....or knitting...also have to go the farm for Fall decorations...gourds, pumpkins, corn, etc. Catch up later....Carol il/oh


----------



## Bulldog

This is the third time I have tried to post.
I am so very tired and just feel awful. I have another sinue infection. I have to take Angie to the Dr Tomorrow so will get Prescription. My nose is steady running though my head is stuffy and my throat is so sore from the drainage. The discharge is green, so know for sure need prescription. Have managed to get all cooking and cleanups done without Vic knowing how bad I feel. Cooked Chicken and Dumplings Sunday and Red Beans and Rice today. He always wants those two things. Tomorrow I will put ribs (salted and peppered) in the crockpot Jim will switch them out (bottom on top top on bottom) halfway through the day. Then when I get home from Angie's, I will put them on a cookie sheet and put heavy coating of BBQ sauce on them and cook them on 350 degrees for 30 minutes....best ribs you could ever eat. Wed, is the day I go to Angies. I was confused. Jim will grill steaks that day so I don't have to cook. The rest of the week I will not cook at all. Got leftovers galore. Jim vsn always pick up something if he is tired of them.
I am gonna work on my sock tonight and hope to finish it. Can't wait for you to see how this pair ended up. I was told not to try to match anything, just let the yarn do its thing and did it ever!
Zoe, so glad you shared with us. Prayer warriors can't work if we don't know about a problem, nor can healing thoughts be sent
Jeannette, so sorry about your daughter's injury. Though circumstances are bad, you will so enjoy your time with her.
Carol, the blanket is just beautiful. I love the variegated thread and the white edging is just gorgeous. Please show us finished blanket.
Cathy continue to lift you up
Gwen, Marianne, Patches, Charlotte, Julie, Jynx...all sisters of my heart, I pray for you in the wee hours when I cannot sleep.
Love and hugs to you all dear ones. Sam praying for brighter days for you dear brother...Betty


----------



## iamsam

wow - great knitting - I was so impressed with her short row tablecloths - would be so fun to make one. what are you going to bid on? lol

sam



Angora1 said:


> There is going to be an auction of Barbara G. Walker's hand knitting: http://www.schoolhousepress.com/bgwauction.htm
> 
> Wow, a chance to own a piece of history. Even if you can't bid I thought it would be fun to know about it and explore what they are auctioning. Some are quite lovely and a couple, well let's just say they are a piece of history. :wink:


----------



## iamsam

will have to try it.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Soya sauce substitute you can make yourself.
> (makes 1 cup)
> 4 tablespoons beef bouillon or stock (You can use 4 TBSP tomato juice or chicken bouillon)
> 4 teaspoons balsamic vinegar
> 2 teaspoons dark molasses
> 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
> 1 pinch white pepper
> 1 pinch garlic powder
> 1 1/2 cups water
> 
> Directions
> 1.In a saucepan over medium heat, stir together the beef bouillon, balsamic vinegar, molasses, ginger, white pepper, garlic powder and water. Boil gently until liquid is reduced to about 1 cup, about 15 minutes.


----------



## Southern Gal

angelam said:


> Another variation - put a little olive oil in a roasting pan add cauliflower florets - sprinkle liberally with garlic powder, toss so that all the cauliflower is coated with oil and garlic and roast in the oven. Yum yum!


i also have roasted brocolli florets in the oven with evo and seasoning on it, soooo good. since they don't put that stuff on sale very often, i used frozen ones the last time.


----------



## iamsam

I never thought of using frozen ones.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> i also have roasted brocolli florets in the oven with evo and seasoning on it, soooo good. since they don't put that stuff on sale very often, i used frozen ones the last time.


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see my sister's house since that's usually where she is when she takes such great pictures.
> She was on the pier at the yacht club next door and thought the reflections in the water so impressive that she took a picture with her camera....turned out great. It's amazing the great photos that cameras take these days.
> Junek


Beautiful photo June, thanks for posting.xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey, had a lot of rain today so I knitted a load more leaves and am getting them sewn up. Will have to do some half leaves to complete the shaping.

Sam, yes there are still quaint little villages in the UK, in fact quite a lot.

Healing hugs to those who need them.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Love the rainbow. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Have you gotten the patterns for the wee hats for the project? I have all of them that were posted. I think it is a good project and they don't look to take long at all.


Yes I got the patterns from the internet. You're right they don't take any time at all - I've made 7 tonight!


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> First it was Purplefi and her Al, now you're heating bats! Thanks to you two for the laugh & hope you're not taking offence......none meant.  :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

darowil said:


> What skill this must take- and a good eye for what fits where. Lovely looking wall.
> 
> This photo was taken at one of those museums (lost the name, when they have houses etc to show you what life used to be like). Don't remember ever seeing a fence like this but it is made of roots from mallees a native plant which grow from multiple roots. The roots are large bulbous things as you can see in the fence and would be real nuiscence to farmers. Hence the invention of the Stump Jump Plough here in SOuth Australia so that farmers could still plough there land without getting all the roots out. The roots would be collected and used for firewood and if this is any guide also for fencing or even sheds as you see.


What an interesting texture, I can see some faces in some of the roots. I like the idea of recycling like that.
I looked up to find out exactly what stump jump plough was and how it worked and when I used the search engine it also came up with Stump Jump red wine! Lol


----------



## Pup lover

Southern Gal said:


> i really love blacklist. i always have like james spader, i am thinking the girl is his daughter..........


I agree! Said that to DH the first night that she is his daughter.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> First it was Purplefi and her Al, now you're heating bats! Thanks to you two for the laugh & hope you're not taking offence......none meant.  :shock:


Al enjoyed his hugs and now I'll sent them to you ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!
ps I am having a serious attack of typolitis :roll:


----------



## dollyclaire

Poledra65 said:


> Almost forgot!!!
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!! To all in Canada! Or Canadian friends/family that are living abroad.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see my sister's house since that's usually where she is when she takes such great pictures.
> She was on the pier at the yacht club next door and thought the reflections in the water so impressive that she took a picture with her camera....turned out great. It's amazing the great photos that cameras take these days.
> Junek


What a lovely picture and such a beautiful place to live, thanks for posting.


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> Soya sauce substitute you can make yourself.
> (makes 1 cup)
> 4 tablespoons beef bouillon or stock (You can use 4 TBSP tomato juice or chicken bouillon)
> 4 teaspoons balsamic vinegar
> 2 teaspoons dark molasses
> 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
> 1 pinch white pepper
> 1 pinch garlic powder
> 1 1/2 cups water
> 
> Directions
> 1.In a saucepan over medium heat, stir together the beef bouillon, balsamic vinegar, molasses, ginger, white pepper, garlic powder and water. Boil gently until liquid is reduced to about 1 cup, about 15 minutes.


thank you for this I will try it out see how it goes over. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> you still need a good eye, and the ability to compose your photograph!


I mis-spoke in my post...I meant the phone. She took the photograph with her phone....I just read it and, of course, it jumped out at me!! But the picture is so great, it could have been taken with a CAMERA!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see my sister's house since that's usually where she is when she takes such great pictures.
> She was on the pier at the yacht club next door and thought the reflections in the water so impressive that she took a picture with her camera....turned out great. It's amazing the great photos that cameras take these days.
> Junek


As I told Julie in an earlier post, I wrote camera and I really meant her cell phone! DUH!! And, of course, didn't catch it in time to edit it!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> I mis-spoke in my post...I meant the phone. She took the photograph with her phone....I just read it and, of course, it jumped out at me!! But the picture is so great, it could have been taken with a CAMERA!
> JuneK


I quite agree June, it waz a brilliant photo.

I'm off to bed now and do not intend to get up too early. Night night everyone. xx


----------



## Pup lover

Betty or anyone who has a good receipt for red beans and rice would love to have it!

Zoe, so happy you are feeling better and are posting again, we miss hearing your voice!

Saw where Pontuf posted on Jynx's face book page so hopefully she will be with us again soon also.

Full day of work today and half days the rest of the week. Pulled a muscle over the weekend very sore, have a headache. Two sons sick hoping I dont get it. 

Love seeing everyone's pictures. Miss being with you all, life sure gets in the way of the fun doesnt it?

Rookie, you can drive a little further and get free apples and when you make fudge I'll test it for you! (no nuts please) lol :mrgreen:


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> i'm curious about something - in Agatha christe's books she always talks about little villages and narrow country lanes - are their any places left like that in England?
> 
> sam


Yes Sam - we have alot of little villages and narrow country lanes. Some of them are really pretty. I must try and take some pictures next time I see something you might like to see.


----------



## dollyclaire

Angora1 said:


> Ok, so I finally digested the fact that I have to do a swatch and it has to be big. YAY It has sunk in.
> 
> However...Liat Gat just gave a great "little" suggestion. If you want to see what the yarn knits up like and you don't have a project, knit a small swatch on needles you think are appropriate, maybe 2 in". Start with a garter row and end with one so it doesn't curl. On the tail of yarn tie knots, such as if you used size 7 needles tie 7 knots, size 9, tie 9 knots. Keep it with the yarn and then when you go to use the yarn you can see what it looks & feels like knit up and what project it is appropriate for and the knots tell you the needle size you used so you can see if you want to start there or go up or down a size.


Now that is a good idea, thanks for sharing, I think I will find that very useful to do.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I just poured me a glass of "indian summer apple juice" - produced by indian summer, inc - traverse city, Michigan. it's a very mellow apple juice - quite good. anyhow - on the back was this recipe.
> 
> I should have gotten my vitamin d today - sat outside and knitted for a couple of hours - lovely outside - no so the remainder of the week says bobby - I am hoping he is wrong.
> 
> Shirley is not doing well - she is on a respirator - I suppose I should not jump on dee too hard - he is almost 80 himself and right now is very confused. their whole married life they kind of did their own thing - and once they retired they had nothing in commoh - so they continued to do their own thing - I find it very sad - not a marriage in my mind. this will be hard on Phyllis and I feel very bad for her.
> 
> you should have heard Bentley today - he was sitting in his car seat and we were just talking away - he would make a sound and I would try and dublicate it - he would laugh and make another sound and on and on - or I would make a sound and he pretty much matched it. so cute.
> 
> sam
> 
> indian summer apple juice sipper
> 
> fresh apple juice is the best. The shake sounds very good will have to try it with some of my coconut ice cream.
> keep getting your daily does of vitamin D helps one feel better.
> keeping Shirley in my thoughts.
> Love when babies are learning to talk it is so cute.


----------



## Poledra65

dollyclaire said:


> Shame you are so far away I still have tons of the rock piled up around the garden which my DH had hewn by hand from the rock face!! Lol
> A neighbour has been getting a few loads and the chap who does the garden for me has had a couple of truckfuls but still there is more left. He had so many plans of what he was going to do with it in his retirement but sadly did not get the chance as he died very suddenly 6 years ago this month. I am glad that it is being used as it would be a shame to just lie there, a fitting tribute to the man who quite literally was my rock and soul mate.
> A timely reminder to take each day as it comes and live it as best you can as we do not know what tomorrow may bring.


So sorry about your DH. Wonderful that the stone is getting use. You said it very well, we really do not know what tomorrow brings. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Happy Thanksgiving/ Columbus Day! This is me just getting on here today (after 4pm here) as DH was relaying the floor in the office and of course being a man (sorry Sam!) he can't do anything on his own. It's been, " Could you hold/lift/shift/pick up this.....you get the picture? :roll: However, it's done now and looking good.
> Saw this beautiful rainbow this morning and rushed outside to take a photo, but the trees were getting in the way so I had to take it from the upstairs window and couldn't quite get all of it in.
> The second picture is some of the wee hats I've knitted to go on top of the Innocent smoothie bottles. They're donating money to Age Concern for every 'hat' they are sent, and they are putting them onto their bottles in the shops. They only measure about 8cm long so they're great for using up odds and ends of wool for a good cause.
> Need to go now and get the tea organised - not that it takes much organising tonight...shop bought lasagne, frozen chips and tinned sweet corn!
> Hope everyone has a good day/evening and all those in need of hugs have got them. {{{hugs}}}


Green hills with a rainbow, what a lovely view, thank you for sharing it with us. 
Cute little hats, and for a good cause. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> EXACTLY Poledra! And I've never been a fan of rollercoasters!


I like rollercoasters, but would rather choose when I get in one than being pulled along by it. :?


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> What a gorgeous home and right by the yacht club. Do they have a boat too?
> The photo is so lovely with the reflections. Yes, a dream home.


Yes, they do have a boat but it's not anchored at the yacht club. It's in an enclosure at their engine shop.
The house is beautiful. It's a sad story, I think about the house...well, in a way. This is the second marriage for my sister and her DH. They've known each other for years. His first wife had seen a picture of her "dream house" when she was a teenager. Their business was very successful so they did eventually build her dream house. Unfortunately, she got breast cancer only 6 months after they moved in and died about 7 yrs later. So when my sister married her husband, of course, she moved in...redecorated it to her taste. They're one of the happiest couples I know.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> I was working us toward vegetarians and I have many recipes for vegie foods using tofu, nuts, gluten, etc. I grew up vegetarian would would like to go there again but I don't want to double cook. Do you have any ideas for something crunchy to put in salads in place of nuts? We do eat a lot of beans, lentils, etc but not soy. DH maybe able to eat fresh soy but I am not willing to try it. Frankly, he does best with a piece of meat, potato and a vegetable but I get very bored with it as I like to cook and eat different things.


Canned water chestnuts are crunchy and I don't think they have a strong flavor that would interfere with whatever is in the salads. Or are they classified as nuts???Never thought of it before!!
JuneK


----------



## pacer

Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends. Need to run Matthew to art class. bye for now


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> all you have to do is drool and roll your eyes up in your head and they will think you are bonkers and not do anything except call your caretakes. rotflmao
> 
> sam


LOL!!! And where I live, there are a lot of elderly people with caretakers!! But it's still a little chilly to go topless even in the sun (only 69) and if I were so inclined. Don't want to scare the natives...so I'll keep the shirt ON!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Thought you might like to see my sister's house since that's usually where she is when she takes such great pictures.
> She was on the pier at the yacht club next door and thought the reflections in the water so impressive that she took a picture with her camera....turned out great. It's amazing the great photos that cameras take these days.
> Junek
> 
> June, your sister has one evermore beautiful house. Thanks for sharing.


I agree and the location is beautiful, too!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Boy, you're going to have a houseful...that will change your life!! An extra day with Jamie---Wahoo!!! That sounds nice---say hi to her from me.
> 
> Just found out that DD's ankle is more than a sprain---larger and smaller ligaments and tendons have been torn. She'lll see the surgeon on Wednesday. Since this happened on the football field at the H.S., here medical is being covered under Workers' Comp and the first 2 days' salary for the days off work were also covered by W/C...now she has to get all the approvals over again because she went to work in-between times. It should all work out given the results of the MRI, but I know she'll have to stay on top of things and make sure all the right forms/statements, etc. get to the right person at W/C. This is really when my background comes in handy to help out with all the administrative stuff. If she's going to be off for a long time (if surgery is necessary) I'll go down to Springfield and bring her back up here...she'll probably camp out downstairs where she doesn't have to hobble up and down stairs. It will actually be fun to have her home...she's good company!


It is going to be different a lot of adjusting for everyone. It has been a while since I have had this many in house for an extended length of time. The extra day has been very nice she has spent most of it with everyone. Jamie says hi back to you.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks like you may have headed out too!


I'm back in though. We had to take DSM's Dinky dog to the vet and have them check a hole in his gum. He's goes in to have that tooth root removed and another one or two, poor dog only has about 6 teeth in his head. lol...But hopefully he'll come through just fine. His blood work is amazing good for how old he is.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> WEEEL!! I worked in the public library system for almost 25 yrs. My branch library was the first one in the state of VA to become computerized. It takes getting used to. But after standing for hours putting cards in and taking them out of the card index, believe me, I really appreciated it when we became computerized. PLUS you can sit at home and look for the books you want to see if they're in the library before going there.
> JuneK


You do have a point. And I do like the fact that I can renew a book online without going in. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It isn't too bad yet if does get worse there just won't be peanut butter in the house.


 :thumbup: Since there are so many alternatives and you make the ones you want, it won't be quite so bad.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree June, it waz a brilliant photo.
> 
> I'm off to bed now and do not intend to get up too early. Night night everyone. xx


Night, PurpleFi....hope you have a good night and the sun is shining in Surrey tomorrow! Our afternoon was sunny....yay!! First time in 6 days we've seen the sun!
Junek


----------



## dollyclaire

thewren said:


> i'm curious about something - in Agatha christe's books she always talks about little villages and narrow country lanes - are their any places left like that in England?
> 
> sam


We have our share of little villages and definitely narrow lanes here on the west coast of Scotland. When I first started driving again after my DH died I used to time my journey into town to avoid meeting the bus at a certain part of the road as it was so narrow and the bus which is not a big bus is always over the white line onto your side of the road. We now have delivery vans for online grocery shopping coming onto the peninsula and it can be a bit hairy when you meet one of them on a narrow bend lol


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> you should have heard Bentley today - he was sitting in his car seat and we were just talking away - he would make a sound and I would try and dublicate it - he would laugh and make another sound and on and on - or I would make a sound and he pretty much matched it. so cute.
> 
> sam


Do kids not imitate the adults in their lives? Sam, you must be one big kid at heart............I am so glad that there is joy to be found in Bentley at a time when it appears that heavy hearts are around in your family. Hugs for the gentlemen!!!!! Zoe


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> I wanted y'all to know that I finally slept last night -- first time in a long long while. The love and support found here is incredible to me. Thank you all for your kind words of support!
> 
> We had a very heavy frost here last night. Most of the leaves have graced the ground, painting the grass with gold and red and of course silver comes shining through in the form of Jack Frost! Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winters on the way then. In for soem beutiful sights.
> Sleeping is a great help to coping with what ever is going on. Maybe yu will feel a more able to face the world.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see my sister's house since that's usually where she is when she takes such great pictures.
> She was on the pier at the yacht club next door and thought the reflections in the water so impressive that she took a picture with her camera....turned out great. It's amazing the great photos that cameras take these days.
> Junek


Gorgeous!!! She has a great eye. Almost looks like an oil painting.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> A neat fruit platter idea, thought I'd share.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I figure it is because they are not related to peanuts. Even then I am careful with most except almonds and pistachios which I love.
> 
> Woo hoo I don't have to drive Jamie until tomorrow. I am happy..


I love pistachios' too. Oh yay!! one more day is good. 
:thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Happy Thanksgiving to all in Canada- and those who consider Canada home.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I love coffee made in a coffee press - just something about it.
> 
> sam


OH yeah me too got hooked on it a couple years ago, YUMMY!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

jknappva said:


> Canned water chestnuts are crunchy and I don't think they have a strong flavor that would interfere with whatever is in the salads. Or are they classified as nuts???Never thought of it before!!
> JuneK


Water chestnuts are a root and are not in any way related to tree nuts. I eat water chestnuts but am very allergic to tree nuts. They add texture to a dish of whatever and are best served cold. Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen the coffee presses at Tuesday Morning and seems so redundant with the Keurig sitting on the counter!! But, I am curious and would like to try one...think it would also be good to make pressed teas.
> 
> We had a great time at the wedding...so nice to be part of it...very different though...cake was very plain skewed squares on top of each other with burgundy ribbon separating them...not flowers, no topper, etc. But, it sure tasted great!! The meal was awesome and the wedding ceremony was super...the Jr.Bridesmaids, etc. were a little tempermental which is understandable...Jr. Bridesmaid and Ring Bearer pulled a wagon with two of the nieces and nephews who threw rose petals...the back of the wagon had a "Here Comes The Bride" sign on the back.
> 
> Music was quite "now", I guess..we're not into rap, hip hop, etc. so after a while we opted to come home. It was nice catching up with people we haven't seen for a very long time and seeing our friend's family continue to grow.
> 
> Love the rainbow and the other pictures---the reflection in the flood water was so awesome.


Glad you had a good time at the wedding, even if the music was now. 
I make tea in my coffee press a lot of the time.


----------



## dollyclaire

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry about your DH. Wonderful that the stone is getting use. You said it very well, we really do not know what tomorrow brings. Hugs


Thanks Kaye, I seem to miss him more with each passing day, but I just remind myself how lucky I am to have such happy memories.


----------



## darowil

Well I really didn't have time to come on here so I'm off again already as OI need to leave home in a few minutes. See you all later today.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> maybe I am dense but what did you mean when you said - Might stop and see if I can get a location beacon at the picnic area though.?
> 
> sam


sorry my phone will connect to google maps and mark where a photo is taken.Only if I turn it on and there is a signal. iPhone has a built in GPS I usually keep it turned off so that my photos can't be traced. On occasion I will turn it on long enough to put a locator on a photo. Never at home but out at public places.


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> i'm curious about something - in Agatha christe's books she always talks about little villages and narrow country lanes - are their any places left like that in England?
> 
> sam


sam i wonder the same thing, when i watch the midsummer murders mysteries they show these little towns, with pubs and narrow lanes and the english houses are so diff. from ours here. is this faked or what?
had a good day today, started out slow, couldn't get awake, but after tai chi, i got a couple jr burgers from sonic and onion rings and took to eat lunch with dad, mom was there, so she ate his tray and we all watched gun smoke, i filled dads bird feeder, he was in a good mood and ate all his stuff. i came home and me and maddi worked outside the afternoon, cutting down dead and spent stuff getting ready for the winter months, got a few low hanging tree limbs also, some of them try to swipe me off the mower, if i am not paying attention. after bj got home, i mowed our lower yard and the ditch row and then went on down and mowed the big lot behind our church. it really wasn't my turn, but david has been having stomach problems, so what the heck, beats being inside 
Zoe, girl i have you on my prayer list with marianne, Gwennie soon as you can get on over and see about marianne, lend her your mental strength, sometimes it really helps to have the close friends there. hope dr ok's you. but still you take care of yourself. seems so many are in the valley but you know what we will come out of them. 
juneK your sister has a beautiful house and location. many snakes because of being close to the water?

because i piddled outside so much bj cooked some burgers tonight on the george forman grill, so easy clean up tonight. 
everyone have a good nite, can't remember whats on tonight. later


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I mis-spoke in my post...I meant the phone. She took the photograph with her phone....I just read it and, of course, it jumped out at me!! But the picture is so great, it could have been taken with a CAMERA!
> JuneK


Ah, now I follow!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> sounds like you have become a "full service cook"
> 
> sam


I love to cook so most times I don't mind it at all. it is going to be more of a challenge once the daughter shows up with the grands. they are picky eaters, they will have to learn to eat what is served.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> wow - I was sitting here trying to think what you could eat - I suppose you could go on a fish diet - or gluten free pasta - wow - I don't know what I would fix if I was in your place.
> 
> sam


there isn't a lot some of the time it is meat a veggies literally. Was eating a lot of shell fish but the daughter is allergic to it so while she is here I'll avoid it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I'm back in though. We had to take DSM's Dinky dog to the vet and have them check a hole in his gum. He's goes in to have that tooth root removed and another one or two, poor dog only has about 6 teeth in his head. lol...But hopefully he'll come through just fine. His blood work is amazing good for how old he is.


He is lucky that you can afford to do it for him- I was quoted $700 - $800 for the dental work that Rufus needed. It was a major non-starter.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> HI All....popping in after many days absent. We have been busy with house guests and workmen and family. Enough to keep me "out of trouble" & away from the KTP. (
> 
> We still have compnay today (Monday) but all should be leaving sometime today. The weather has been so-so....cool & breezy from the north. We were able to have one meal on the porch, but all others have had to be inside. I bit less room at the table, which often doubles as a computer table. So all that has to be put away for dinner & breakfast.
> 
> I have been doing some knitting...Ohio Kathy...I think the pattern you used for your fingerless gloves is the one I have been searching for for ages! THANK YOU!
> 
> I also finally started the blanket for a baby due in about 8-9 weeks! I had to start over 3 times! But, I think I finally have the hang of it. Keep your fingers crossed for me....I can't, they are too tied up in the yarn ).
> 
> Healing energies to all in need....I am still 40+ pages behind for last week, and 70 pages behind for this week. Good grief...I think it is major skimming time. I hate to miss stuff, but....not much choice at this point. I did see a mention of cauliflower...love the stuff...now need to go back and find out what that was all about.
> 
> A few notes: {acer, LOVED the "Conduct Us" video! So much fun! Gwen...hope you are doing better, Masrianne, too. I have always heard of garbanzo flour as chickpea flour, but maybe that info has already been passed on to you.
> 
> Back to reading....or knitting...also have to go the farm for Fall decorations...gourds, pumpkins, corn, etc. Catch up later....Carol il/oh


You have been busy. Don't let that yarn get the better of you. 
Great pattern, the colors are wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Yes one of my biggest challenges is soy too. My one daughter is allergic to shellfish. Which I love, I will have to be careful now as she is moving home with three of the grands. They should arrive sometime in the middle of the night tonight. I have a friend that is going to find out where to get soyless soy sauce for me. If she finds it I will let you know.


Things are going to get lively at your house, you'll have fun with the grands though.


----------



## Southern Gal

RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen the coffee presses at Tuesday Morning and seems so redundant with the Keurig sitting on the counter!! But, I am curious and would like to try one...think it would also be good to make pressed teas.
> 
> so i don't know what a coffe/tea press is i guess
> while we were in Branson Mo. i did buy a tea infuser, its a tall slender pitcher, holds 2 qts of tea. i use loose tea in the inside which screws into the lid and pour in the hot water then put the lid on with tea and let steep about 12 min. take insides out and fill rest of way with ice, i never could make my tea taste the same twice until now. plus doesn't take up as much room in the frig as the gallon pitcher.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Yes I got the patterns from the internet. You're right they don't take any time at all - I've made 7 tonight!


wow that is quick I need to get mine all done up. Seth likes them thinks they are for eggs but then he thinks everything should go on a egg.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Al enjoyed his hugs and now I'll sent them to you ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ps I am having a serious attack of typolitis :roll:


Glad Al enjoyed his hugs, thank you any day. 
Hugs back at you.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Ok, so I finally digested the fact that I have to do a swatch and it has to be big. YAY It has sunk in.
> 
> However...Liat Gat just gave a great "little" suggestion. If you want to see what the yarn knits up like and you don't have a project, knit a small swatch on needles you think are appropriate, maybe 2 in". Start with a garter row and end with one so it doesn't curl. On the tail of yarn tie knots, such as if you used size 7 needles tie 7 knots, size 9, tie 9 knots. Keep it with the yarn and then when you go to use the yarn you can see what it looks & feels like knit up and what project it is appropriate for and the knots tell you the needle size you used so you can see if you want to start there or go up or down a size.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> I just poured me a glass of "indian summer apple juice" - produced by indian summer, inc - traverse city, Michigan. it's a very mellow apple juice - quite good. anyhow - on the back was this recipe.
> 
> I should have gotten my vitamin d today - sat outside and knitted for a couple of hours - lovely outside - no so the remainder of the week says bobby - I am hoping he is wrong.
> 
> Shirley is not doing well - she is on a respirator - I suppose I should not jump on dee too hard - he is almost 80 himself and right now is very confused. their whole married life they kind of did their own thing - and once they retired they had nothing in commoh - so they continued to do their own thing - I find it very sad - not a marriage in my mind. this will be hard on Phyllis and I feel very bad for her.
> 
> you should have heard Bentley today - he was sitting in his car seat and we were just talking away - he would make a sound and I would try and dublicate it - he would laugh and make another sound and on and on - or I would make a sound and he pretty much matched it. so cute.
> 
> sam
> 
> indian summer apple juice sipper
> 2/3 cup indian summer apple juice - well chilled
> 1 cup vanilla yogurt
> 
> place apple juicve and yogurt in blender. cover and blend on high speed for 30 seconds or until well mixed and smooth - yield 2 servings
> 
> variations:
> 
> 1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
> 
> 1 medium banana
> 
> 1 cup frozen strawberries and 1 medium banana
> 
> 2 cups frozen blackberries and 2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
> 
> 1 cup frozen blueberries - 1 cup frozen peach slices and 1 tablespoon honey
> 
> the fruit should be partially thawed.


So sorry that she's not doing well, I do hope that she comes through. 
Great recipe.


----------



## Gweniepooh

RookieRetiree: So sorry that your DD's sprain turned out to be more than "just a sprain". Thank goodness for the workman's comp jumping in though even if she does have to do a lot of paperwork/documentation. Prayers she will recover as quickly as possible. Enjoy her company. 

Carol the baby blanket beginnings look lovely. Hope you'll be able to post a completed picture once done.

Zoe you sound a bit more cheerful; so thankful. Hope your spirit continues to be elevated along with good health.

Sam the apple juice concoction sounds good. May have to give it a try.

I'm for at least for awhile; gotta go jump in the shower.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Boy, you're going to have a houseful...that will change your life!! An extra day with Jamie---Wahoo!!! That sounds nice---say hi to her from me.
> 
> Just found out that DD's ankle is more than a sprain---larger and smaller ligaments and tendons have been torn. She'lll see the surgeon on Wednesday. Since this happened on the football field at the H.S., here medical is being covered under Workers' Comp and the first 2 days' salary for the days off work were also covered by W/C...now she has to get all the approvals over again because she went to work in-between times. It should all work out given the results of the MRI, but I know she'll have to stay on top of things and make sure all the right forms/statements, etc. get to the right person at W/C. This is really when my background comes in handy to help out with all the administrative stuff. If she's going to be off for a long time (if surgery is necessary) I'll go down to Springfield and bring her back up here...she'll probably camp out downstairs where she doesn't have to hobble up and down stairs. It will actually be fun to have her home...she's good company!


Yuck!!! Hope that she recovers from the surgery with the ankle good as new. The silver lining in the cloud, getting to have her home to recouperate.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree June, it waz a brilliant photo.
> 
> I'm off to bed now and do not intend to get up too early. Night night everyone. xx


Good night I don't blame you for not wanting to get up early. 
Pleasant dreams


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, sorry Shirley is not doing well. (Not Designer)

Bentley sounds so adorable and my but he is really carrying on a conversation with his Grandpa. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nothing better than that. Just so sweet.

Thanks for another recipe. I'm sure that is great and almost like a mango lassi only apple and yogurt instead of mango. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle

jknappva said:


> I have a feeling it will go to the dump the next time they take the trash---INADOUBLETRASHBAG..Unfortunately,the live in a rural area even though it's really nice housing area, they don't have trash pick-up.
> Still trying to figure out why in the world she bought it since she was told what it would smell like and with a name like that, it was obvious!
> JuneK


I want to know why anyone would sell a plant that smells so bad. And a nursery, at that.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Since there are so many alternatives and you make the ones you want, it won't be quite so bad.


no it isn't too bad, I don't buy pb often and never know when it's gone unless Chrissy wants to make cookies.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> It is going to be different a lot of adjusting for everyone. It has been a while since I have had this many in house for an extended length of time. The extra day has been very nice she has spent most of it with everyone. Jamie says hi back to you.


So glad you got extra time with Jamie. Hope all is going great with school and so nice that she is close enough she can get home for a long weekend. Big Hugs for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma

dollyclaire said:


> We have our share of little villages and definitely narrow lanes here on the west coast of Scotland. When I first started driving again after my DH died I used to time my journey into town to avoid meeting the bus at a certain part of the road as it was so narrow and the bus which is not a big bus is always over the white line onto your side of the road. We now have delivery vans for online grocery shopping coming onto the peninsula and it can be a bit hairy when you meet one of them on a narrow bend lol


I know they still have old-fashioned villages with narrow lanes in Germany. I like the fact that they treasure their history in this way. I can tell you that they know how to build to make things last too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I love pistachios' too. Oh yay!! one more day is good.
> :thumbup:


they were a favorite of my grandmas, not everyone got to share them with her. of all her many grandchildren I was her favorite.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Things are going to get lively at your house, you'll have fun with the grands though.


I sure will as two are grand daughters. I get to see the oldest and the youngest. Danyel and Nicholas are born on the same day. They are like twins it is so cute to see. If one hurts the other knows it. 
lots of stress as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

dollyclaire wrote:
Shame you are so far away I still have tons of the rock piled up around the garden which my DH had hewn by hand from the rock face!! Lol
A neighbour has been getting a few loads and the chap who does the garden for me has had a couple of truckfuls but still there is more left. He had so many plans of what he was going to do with it in his retirement but sadly did not get the chance as he died very suddenly 6 years ago this month. I am glad that it is being used as it would be a shame to just lie there, a fitting tribute to the man who quite literally was my rock and soul mate.
A timely reminder to take each day as it comes and live it as best you can as we do not know what tomorrow may bring.
__________________________________________
Sounds like your Dh was a very special man and it shows in your words "my rock and soul mate." How special that you had someone like that in your life, but I am sorry he was taken too soon. Not an easy month for sure and in the scheme of things, not that long ago. Hugs and thinking of you.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Sending you bushels of hugs. Waiting is the worst part and so many on here are waiting to hear the same thing. I hope you get get good news, but it is so stressful waiting. Hang in there and know we are here for you.


~~~To Zoe/5mmdpns....we are so in your corner....as much as you fear finding the results of these tests....knowing will give you the "oomph"...to deal. You will be able to take some action....whereas before you didn't know what to do. We will better know how to pray. Knowing will help guide our prayers and our care for you. I am glad you have taken action....and we are cradeling you as all of this moves forward. We can't physically be there, but our virtual hugs are {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{AWESOME!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love & energies...Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> So glad you got extra time with Jamie. Hope all is going great with school and so nice that she is close enough she can get home for a long weekend. Big Hugs for her.


It has been nice to have her here, having her close enough to come good. She is close enough that if she wanted she could come home every week end.


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> cmaliza that baby blanket is going to be bright, beautiful and cheery. Just perfect for a new baby. Post it again if you get a chance before you give it away. I would love to see how it turns out. Where did you find the pattern?


~~~This was a find at the yarn shop we visited during our knitting sleepover with Rookie, Puplover, OH KAthy, & Pacer. Did anyone report that during our visit to the yarn shop another KP & KTPer showed up because she had read about our impending visit? JackLou lives nearby and decided to try and meet up with us. What a treat that was! I'll try to post a picture.

I will try to spend a good amount of time knitting...and then post a picture. So far I really love this pattern...and the yarn! It is a bamboo blend. You knit with 2 strands, but it has not been too much of a problem. However, as you can see...I haven't gotten very far. :wink: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## Pup lover

Rookie hope DDs ankle doesnt need surgery.

Dollyclaire, hugs to you.

Happy Thanksgiving to all our Canadian sisters.

Gwen glad your doing well and taking it easy. Prayers you are released and able to go see Marianne. I know your going nuts not being able to be there.

Took advil when I got home, headache is better will take more before bed for shoulder. Made tatertot cassarole for supper and DH wants something sweet so brownies in the oven now before he goes to work. 
Brownies and then some knitting!

Prayers and hugs for all!! Good night


----------



## Pup lover

Carol love your blanket so far!


----------



## kehinkle

jknappva said:


> As I told Julie in an earlier post, I wrote camera and I really meant her cell phone! DUH!! And, of course, didn't catch it in time to edit it!
> JuneK


Even more impressed that she took such a lovely pic with her cell.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I shortened this article but here are the highlights:
Bronnie Ware is an Australian nurse who spent several years working in palliative care, caring for patients in the last 12 weeks of their lives. She recorded their dying epiphanies in a blog called Inspiration and Chai, which gathered so much attention that she put her observations into a book called The Top Five Regrets of the Dying.

There was no mention of more sex or bungee jumps. A palliative nurse who has counselled the dying in their last days has revealed the most common regrets we have at the end of our lives. And among the top, from men in particular, is 'I wish I hadn't worked so hard'.

Ware writes of the phenomenal clarity of vision that people gain at the end of their lives, and how we might learn from their wisdom. "When questioned about any regrets they had or anything they would do differently," she says, "common themes surfaced again and again."

1. I wish I'd had the courage to live a life true to myself, not the life others expected of me.
"This was the most common regret of all. 

2. I wish I hadn't worked so hard.
"This came from every male patient that I nursed. They missed their children's youth and their partner's companionship. All of the men I nursed deeply regretted spending so much of their lives on the treadmill of a work existence."

3. I wish I'd had the courage to express my feelings.
"Many people suppressed their feelings in order to keep peace with others. As a result, they settled for a mediocre existence and never became who they were truly capable of becoming. Many developed illnesses relating to the bitterness and resentment they carried as a result."

4. I wish I had stayed in touch with my friends.
"Often they would not truly realise the full benefits of old friends until their dying weeks and it was not always possible to track them down. Many had become so caught up in their own lives that they had let golden friendships slip by over the years. There were many deep regrets about not giving friendships the time and effort that they deserved. Everyone misses their friends when they are dying."

5. I wish that I had let myself be happier.
"This is a surprisingly common one. Many did not realise until the end that happiness is a choice. They longed to laugh properly and have silliness in their life again."

I was thinking, why don't we read these things now and do them while we can. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~This was a find at the yarn shop we visited during our knitting sleepover with Rookie, Puplover, OH KAthy, & Pacer. Did anyone report that during our visit to the yarn shop another KP & KTPer showed up because she had read about our impending visit? JackLou lives nearby and decided to try and meet up with us. What a treat that was! I'll try to post a picture.
> 
> I will try to spend a good amount of time knitting...and then post a picture. So far I really love this pattern...and the yarn! It is a bamboo blend. You knit with 2 strands, but it has not been too much of a problem. However, as you can see...I haven't gotten very far. :wink:
> Carol il/oh


Love the blanket and the photo!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup Lover, so glad the headache is some better. :thumbup: :thumbup: Don't like to think of you feeling sick.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> This is the third time I have tried to post.
> I am so very tired and just feel awful. I have another sinue infection. I have to take Angie to the Dr Tomorrow so will get Prescription. My nose is steady running though my head is stuffy and my throat is so sore from the drainage. The discharge is green, so know for sure need prescription. Have managed to get all cooking and cleanups done without Vic knowing how bad I feel. Cooked Chicken and Dumplings Sunday and Red Beans and Rice today. He always wants those two things. Tomorrow I will put ribs (salted and peppered) in the crockpot Jim will switch them out (bottom on top top on bottom) halfway through the day. Then when I get home from Angie's, I will put them on a cookie sheet and put heavy coating of BBQ sauce on them and cook them on 350 degrees for 30 minutes....best ribs you could ever eat. Wed, is the day I go to Angies. I was confused. Jim will grill steaks that day so I don't have to cook. The rest of the week I will not cook at all. Got leftovers galore. Jim vsn always pick up something if he is tired of them.
> I am gonna work on my sock tonight and hope to finish it. Can't wait for you to see how this pair ended up. I was told not to try to match anything, just let the yarn do its thing and did it ever!
> Zoe, so glad you shared with us. Prayer warriors can't work if we don't know about a problem, nor can healing thoughts be sent
> Jeannette, so sorry about your daughter's injury. Though circumstances are bad, you will so enjoy your time with her.
> Carol, the blanket is just beautiful. I love the variegated thread and the white edging is just gorgeous. Please show us finished blanket.
> Cathy continue to lift you up
> Gwen, Marianne, Patches, Charlotte, Julie, Jynx...all sisters of my heart, I pray for you in the wee hours when I cannot sleep.
> Love and hugs to you all dear ones. Sam praying for brighter days for you dear brother...Betty


You definitely needs some meds. Hope you get feeling better soon.


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, need an honest opinion. Do you all think this will make a 12 year old happy? It's the pattern I decided to come up with for the friend that wants to buy them from me, I'm going to make the diagonals on the other glove go the opposite way. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Poledra65

dollyclaire said:


> Thanks Kaye, I seem to miss him more with each passing day, but I just remind myself how lucky I am to have such happy memories.


Memories are a Godsend, especially when they are so happy. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> sorry my phone will connect to google maps and mark where a photo is taken.Only if I turn it on and there is a signal. iPhone has a built in GPS I usually keep it turned off so that my photos can't be traced. On occasion I will turn it on long enough to put a locator on a photo. Never at home but out at public places.


I have mine turned off also. GPS works just fine without the locator on. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I love to cook so most times I don't mind it at all. it is going to be more of a challenge once the daughter shows up with the grands. they are picky eaters, they will have to learn to eat what is served.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> He is lucky that you can afford to do it for him- I was quoted $700 - $800 for the dental work that Rufus needed. It was a major non-starter.


Holy Cow!!! No it will be at most $200 including the exam and blood work they did today. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Holy Cow!!! No it will be at most $200 including the exam and blood work they did today. :shock:


I am glad to hear that! I wonder if ours was calculated by Rufus size!!!!!??????? Being some 33kg.


----------



## Patches39

It's been a good day, and hopefully I will hear my test results tomorrow. :shock: so will be going to knit for a while and then to bed. Pray that tomorrow brings healing, peace, joy, and love, and may it be filled with wisdom, this is my prayer for all of you. Night night.


----------



## Poledra65

Southern Gal said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the coffee presses at Tuesday Morning and seems so redundant with the Keurig sitting on the counter!! But, I am curious and would like to try one...think it would also be good to make pressed teas.
> 
> so i don't know what a coffe/tea press is i guess
> while we were in Branson Mo. i did buy a tea infuser, its a tall slender pitcher, holds 2 qts of tea. i use loose tea in the inside which screws into the lid and pour in the hot water then put the lid on with tea and let steep about 12 min. take insides out and fill rest of way with ice, i never could make my tea taste the same twice until now. plus doesn't take up as much room in the frig as the gallon pitcher.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get one of those, love the idea.
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> wow that is quick I need to get mine all done up. Seth likes them thinks they are for eggs but then he thinks everything should go on a egg.


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> they were a favorite of my grandmas, not everyone got to share them with her. of all her many grandchildren I was her favorite.


My dad was the big pistachio eater, lucky for he and I, no one else in the family liked them. 

It's special when you get to share something special like that. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I sure will as two are grand daughters. I get to see the oldest and the youngest. Danyel and Nicholas are born on the same day. They are like twins it is so cute to see. If one hurts the other knows it.
> lots of stress as well.


I agree, stress is bound to come with.  Wild that they were born the same day, couldn't plan that one. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> I shortened this article but here are the highlights:
> Bronnie Ware is an Australian nurse who spent several years working in palliative care, caring for patients in the last 12 weeks of their lives. She recorded their dying epiphanies in a blog called Inspiration and Chai, which gathered so much attention that she put her observations into a book called The Top Five Regrets of the Dying.
> 
> There was no mention of more sex or bungee jumps. A palliative nurse who has counselled the dying in their last days has revealed the most common regrets we have at the end of our lives. And among the top, from men in particular, is 'I wish I hadn't worked so hard'.
> 
> Ware writes of the phenomenal clarity of vision that people gain at the end of their lives, and how we might learn from their wisdom. "When questioned about any regrets they had or anything they would do differently," she says, "common themes surfaced again and again."
> 
> 1. I wish I'd had the courage to live a life true to myself, not the life others expected of me.
> "This was the most common regret of all.
> 
> 2. I wish I hadn't worked so hard.
> "This came from every male patient that I nursed. They missed their children's youth and their partner's companionship. All of the men I nursed deeply regretted spending so much of their lives on the treadmill of a work existence."
> 
> 3. I wish I'd had the courage to express my feelings.
> "Many people suppressed their feelings in order to keep peace with others. As a result, they settled for a mediocre existence and never became who they were truly capable of becoming. Many developed illnesses relating to the bitterness and resentment they carried as a result."
> 
> 4. I wish I had stayed in touch with my friends.
> "Often they would not truly realise the full benefits of old friends until their dying weeks and it was not always possible to track them down. Many had become so caught up in their own lives that they had let golden friendships slip by over the years. There were many deep regrets about not giving friendships the time and effort that they deserved. Everyone misses their friends when they are dying."
> 
> 5. I wish that I had let myself be happier.
> "This is a surprisingly common one. Many did not realise until the end that happiness is a choice. They longed to laugh properly and have silliness in their life again."
> 
> I was thinking, why don't we read these things now and do them while we can. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad to hear that! I wonder if ours was calculated by Rufus size!!!!!??????? Being some 33kg.


And Dink is only 8.5 pounds (3.85 kg).


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog, what a lousy time to have company...when you are sick. Wish you could take care of yourself. Hope you get feeling better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, need an honest opinion. Do you all think this will make a 12 year old happy? It's the pattern I decided to come up with for the friend that wants to buy them from me, I'm going to make the diagonals on the other glove go the opposite way. Thanks a bunch.


They are great. If they are a 12 yr. old girl and they are pink, she will love them!!! Nice pattern and like the idea about the diagonals on each glove going the opposite way. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> My dad was the big pistachio eater, lucky for he and I, no one else in the family liked them.
> 
> It's special when you get to share something special like that. :thumbup:


Love pistachios and so glad they aren't dying them red anymore.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> They are great. If they are a 12 yr. old girl and they are pink, she will love them!!! Nice pattern and like the idea about the diagonals on each glove going the opposite way. :thumbup:


Awesome, thank you! I sent a pic with a text to my friend but probably won't hear back until tomorrow, so I think I'll start the second one.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Love pistachios and so glad they aren't dying them red anymore.


I agree, the red and green used to stain the hands and anything else they touched if they got damp.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll have to put you on my list of Christmas packages....don't always make the same things, but divinity, caramels and peanut brittle are pretty much the staples...toffee, peanut butter fudge (I know!) coconut haystacks, chocolate covered pretzels generally make their way in the boxes too.



thewren said:


> gluten doesn't bother me but I will still eat all the fudge and divinity and peanut brittle.
> 
> sam


----------



## kehinkle

Happy Thanksgiving to our northern neighbors and Columbus Day to all in the US.

Finished my run around noon. Been sitting at the TS after getting lunch. Trying to get caught up here when I say Kaye's post with the square needles. Remembered that I had a Kollage circ I wanted to try. Anyone else have these? The cable is very flexible, almost like a cooked noodle. I tried it out with the red I used for my wristwarmers; casting on 100 with thoughts of doing a hat. Size 10 needles. They took a bit to get used to and the cable sometimes slipped between stitches (in the round.) But they worked out okay. I decided on a cowl and worked four rows ss, then four repeats of pattern (row 1:knit, r2:k2tog, r3:kfb, r4:knit), then four rows of ss. It fits over my head and is loose around the neck. But it curls too much to see the pattern. Maybe with blocking. Also thinking about a hat as the st count would work. I will try to get a pic in the morning. 

Beautiful pix today. Love the rainbow and the reflection of the trees and house. Kaye, the pink writwarmer is cute. I know a 7 yo who would love it. 

Bulldog, hope you get the meds that will kick the sinus infection. Sounds like you did a lot the last few days on top of being sick. Those meals sound sooo good. 

Prayers that test results come out favorable. Healing energy to all. 

Off to read a bit and then bed. See you all in the morning. Prayers for allwho need them along with hugs.

OH Kathy


----------



## kehinkle

Poledra65 said:


> My dad was the big pistachio eater, lucky for he and I, no one else in the family liked them.
> 
> It's special when you get to share something special like that. :thumbup:


My dad and I shared the love of licorice, esp black jelly beans.


----------



## kehinkle

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, stress is bound to come with.  Wild that they were born the same day, couldn't plan that one. :shock:


My DD1's two sons were born on the same day several years apart and share the birthday with the eldest's biological father.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope you get better soon....how's the bite healing? You've sure had it rough!

I don't have a set recipe for red beans and rice so I'll be watching with interest.

We had ham steaks and sweet potatoes with balsamic/brown sugar glaze -- was very good.



Pup lover said:


> Betty or anyone who has a good receipt for red beans and rice would love to have it!
> 
> Zoe, so happy you are feeling better and are posting again, we miss hearing your voice!
> 
> Saw where Pontuf posted on Jynx's face book page so hopefully she will be with us again soon also.
> 
> Full day of work today and half days the rest of the week. Pulled a muscle over the weekend very sore, have a headache. Two sons sick hoping I dont get it.
> 
> Love seeing everyone's pictures. Miss being with you all, life sure gets in the way of the fun doesnt it?
> 
> Rookie, you can drive a little further and get free apples and when you make fudge I'll test it for you! (no nuts please) lol :mrgreen:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Dawn, if I head down that way to pick up DD, then I'll definitely trade off some fudge for some apples...don't know what the exchange rate is, but I'll barter! I saw where divinity was selling for $1/oz....craziness!!



Pup lover said:


> Betty or anyone who has a good receipt for red beans and rice would love to have it!
> 
> Zoe, so happy you are feeling better and are posting again, we miss hearing your voice!
> 
> Saw where Pontuf posted on Jynx's face book page so hopefully she will be with us again soon also.
> 
> Full day of work today and half days the rest of the week. Pulled a muscle over the weekend very sore, have a headache. Two sons sick hoping I dont get it.
> 
> Love seeing everyone's pictures. Miss being with you all, life sure gets in the way of the fun doesnt it?
> 
> Rookie, you can drive a little further and get free apples and when you make fudge I'll test it for you! (no nuts please) lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to our northern neighbors and Columbus Day to all in the US.
> 
> Finished my run around noon. Been sitting at the TS after getting lunch. Trying to get caught up here when I say Kaye's post with the square needles. Remembered that I had a Kollage circ I wanted to try. Anyone else have these? The cable is very flexible, almost like a cooked noodle. I tried it out with the red I used for my wristwarmers; casting on 100 with thoughts of doing a hat. Size 10 needles. They took a bit to get used to and the cable sometimes slipped between stitches (in the round.) But they worked out okay. I decided on a cowl and worked four rows ss, then four repeats of pattern (row 1:knit, r2:k2tog, r3:kfb, r4:knit), then four rows of ss. It fits over my head and is loose around the neck. But it curls too much to see the pattern. Maybe with blocking. Also thinking about a hat as the st count would work. I will try to get a pic in the morning.
> 
> Beautiful pix today. Love the rainbow and the reflection of the trees and house. Kaye, the pink writwarmer is cute. I know a 7 yo who would love it.
> 
> Bulldog, hope you get the meds that will kick the sinus infection. Sounds like you did a lot the last few days on top of being sick. Those meals sound sooo good.
> 
> Prayers that test results come out favorable. Healing energy to all.
> 
> Off to read a bit and then bed. See you all in the morning. Prayers for allwho need them along with hugs.
> 
> OH Kathy


I have a few pair of the Kollage circs, one pair of the soft cable and 2 pair I think of the stiffer cable, I have to say, I like the stiffer ones a bit better for that very reason, but the soft works also once you get used to making sure you are indeed at the end of the row before turning. lol Goodnight, sleep well


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> My DD1's two sons were born on the same day several years apart and share the birthday with the eldest's biological father.


Wild!!! Couldn't plan that one, for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

you have no idea what I look like with my shirt off - tis why I sit in the back of the house. lol

sam



jknappva said:


> LOL!!! And where I live, there are a lot of elderly people with caretakers!! But it's still a little chilly to go topless even in the sun (only 69) and if I were so inclined. Don't want to scare the natives...so I'll keep the shirt ON!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

Bentley is always a treat - whether he is awake or not - it is fun just to watch him sleep.

Shirley was a smoking buddy when we were at the "inlaws" for holidays - she is only a year older than I am - I feel bad for Phyllis - she will miss her terribly.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Do kids not imitate the adults in their lives? Sam, you must be one big kid at heart............I am so glad that there is joy to be found in Bentley at a time when it appears that heavy hearts are around in your family. Hugs for the gentlemen!!!!! Zoe


----------



## mjs

Designer1234 said:


> This was on one of the topics today-- the view from here leaves much to be desired!!!!! I love it!!!


Love this.


----------



## iamsam

here is a site to look at southerngal - you take everything out of the press - put in the desired amount of coffee - fill with boiling water and then put the lid on with the "press" inside the lid - once the lid is on and the coffee has steeped - push down the press - which is a screen surrounded by a spring - to keep the coffee of the bottom - you press down all the way and serve your coffee.

sam

note - here is a place that shows you how it works.

http://www.coffeegeek.com/guides/presspot

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/category/coffee-tea/10515/?a=1&CatalogId=10515+4294966331+514011012&CatalogRefId=10515&creative=34033565558&adpos=1t1&device=c&network=s&matchtype=e&mcid=PS_google_nonbrand_coffeetea_&gclid=CMCSjtrbl7oCFcXItAodsQgAHQ



Southern Gal said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the coffee presses at Tuesday Morning and seems so redundant with the Keurig sitting on the counter!! But, I am curious and would like to try one...think it would also be good to make pressed teas.
> 
> so i don't know what a coffe/tea press is i guess
> while we were in Branson Mo. i did buy a tea infuser, its a tall slender pitcher, holds 2 qts of tea. i use loose tea in the inside which screws into the lid and pour in the hot water then put the lid on with tea and let steep about 12 min. take insides out and fill rest of way with ice, i never could make my tea taste the same twice until now. plus doesn't take up as much room in the frig as the gallon pitcher.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Carol, I love the afghan...it's going to be a gorgeous gift.

Knitting at the local mall food court this Wednesday and hope to see Jackie again plus a couple of other local knitters. I think I'll take the socks there to get as many rounds done as possible. I'm ready for something different---like crocheting Autumn Leaves!

I was hoping to go see Clara Parkes at a Northside Chicago library, but sadly, now we have a wake to go to Wednesday night. I bought her book All about Wool when I got back into knitting a few years back and realized that there were so many "new" yarns around than when I'd left it 30 years earlier. It's a great book and I hear that her new book, The Yarn Whisperer is very good too. I've seen her on Knitting Daily and think she really knows her stuff.

My FIL's only living cousin passed away this past weekend...he was 88. He was the last one in that generation; he's been in Assisted Living for the past few years. He passed peacefully with family at his bedside. He has four grown grandsons---each one good looking and smart. They'll carry on the family name and values, I'm sure. We'll see their family and share some of the pictures that DH and DS took while in Germany...some of the areas were where their ancestors lived.


----------



## purl2diva

kehinkle said:


> My dad and I shared the love of licorice, esp black jelly beans.


My favorites as well.


----------



## iamsam

I think they look great - great color.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, need an honest opinion. Do you all think this will make a 12 year old happy? It's the pattern I decided to come up with for the friend that wants to buy them from me, I'm going to make the diagonals on the other glove go the opposite way. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Carol, I love the afghan...it's going to be a gorgeous gift.
> 
> Knitting at the local mall food court this Wednesday and hope to see Jackie again plus a couple of other local knitters. I think I'll take the socks there to get as many rounds done as possible. I'm ready for something different---like crocheting Autumn Leaves!
> 
> I was hoping to go see Clara Parkes at a Northside Chicago library, but sadly, now we have a wake to go to Wednesday night. I bought her book All about Wool when I got back into knitting a few years back and realized that there were so many "new" yarns around than when I'd left it 30 years earlier. It's a great book and I hear that her new book, The Yarn Whisperer is very good too. I've seen her on Knitting Daily and think she really knows her stuff.
> 
> My FIL's only living cousin passed away this past weekend...he was 88. He was the last one in that generation; he's been in Assisted Living for the past few years. He passed peacefully with family at his bedside. He has four grown grandsons---each one good looking and smart. They'll carry on the family name and values, I'm sure. We'll see their family and share some of the pictures that DH and DS took while in Germany...some of the areas were where their ancestors lived.


So sorry about your FIL's cousin. Sounds like a good way to spend time with the family.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> I think they look great - great color.
> 
> sam


Thank you! :-D


----------



## iamsam

the four rows of pattern are in my stitch book called "the granite stitch" - I think it would make a great looking cowl and hat.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to our northern neighbors and Columbus Day to all in the US.
> 
> Finished my run around noon. Been sitting at the TS after getting lunch. Trying to get caught up here when I say Kaye's post with the square needles. Remembered that I had a Kollage circ I wanted to try. Anyone else have these? The cable is very flexible, almost like a cooked noodle. I tried it out with the red I used for my wristwarmers; casting on 100 with thoughts of doing a hat. Size 10 needles. They took a bit to get used to and the cable sometimes slipped between stitches (in the round.) But they worked out okay. I decided on a cowl and worked four rows ss, then four repeats of pattern (row 1:knit, r2:k2tog, r3:kfb, r4:knit), then four rows of ss. It fits over my head and is loose around the neck. But it curls too much to see the pattern. Maybe with blocking. Also thinking about a hat as the st count would work. I will try to get a pic in the morning.
> 
> Beautiful pix today. Love the rainbow and the reflection of the trees and house. Kaye, the pink writwarmer is cute. I know a 7 yo who would love it.
> 
> Bulldog, hope you get the meds that will kick the sinus infection. Sounds like you did a lot the last few days on top of being sick. Those meals sound sooo good.
> 
> Prayers that test results come out favorable. Healing energy to all.
> 
> Off to read a bit and then bed. See you all in the morning. Prayers for allwho need them along with hugs.
> 
> OH Kathy


----------



## iamsam

every one of those is right - my biggest regret has always been leaving the family when I did - I should have stayed until both girls were out of the house - I was the buffer and stable one between them and their mother. I can't undo it - I did what I thought was best - but I would do it differently if I could.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I shortened this article but here are the highlights:
> Bronnie Ware is an Australian nurse who spent several years working in palliative care, caring for patients in the last 12 weeks of their lives. She recorded their dying epiphanies in a blog called Inspiration and Chai, which gathered so much attention that she put her observations into a book called The Top Five Regrets of the Dying.
> 
> There was no mention of more sex or bungee jumps. A palliative nurse who has counselled the dying in their last days has revealed the most common regrets we have at the end of our lives. And among the top, from men in particular, is 'I wish I hadn't worked so hard'.
> 
> Ware writes of the phenomenal clarity of vision that people gain at the end of their lives, and how we might learn from their wisdom. "When questioned about any regrets they had or anything they would do differently," she says, "common themes surfaced again and again."
> 
> 1. I wish I'd had the courage to live a life true to myself, not the life others expected of me.
> "This was the most common regret of all.
> 
> 2. I wish I hadn't worked so hard.
> "This came from every male patient that I nursed. They missed their children's youth and their partner's companionship. All of the men I nursed deeply regretted spending so much of their lives on the treadmill of a work existence."
> 
> 3. I wish I'd had the courage to express my feelings.
> "Many people suppressed their feelings in order to keep peace with others. As a result, they settled for a mediocre existence and never became who they were truly capable of becoming. Many developed illnesses relating to the bitterness and resentment they carried as a result."
> 
> 4. I wish I had stayed in touch with my friends.
> "Often they would not truly realise the full benefits of old friends until their dying weeks and it was not always possible to track them down. Many had become so caught up in their own lives that they had let golden friendships slip by over the years. There were many deep regrets about not giving friendships the time and effort that they deserved. Everyone misses their friends when they are dying."
> 
> 5. I wish that I had let myself be happier.
> "This is a surprisingly common one. Many did not realise until the end that happiness is a choice. They longed to laugh properly and have silliness in their life again."
> 
> I was thinking, why don't we read these things now and do them while we can. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra....love the mitts...and think anyone would.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to put you on my list of Christmas packages....don't always make the same things, but divinity, caramels and peanut brittle are pretty much the staples...toffee, peanut butter fudge (I know!) coconut haystacks, chocolate covered pretzels generally make their way in the boxes too.


I'll have to admit, you sound pretty amazing to me Rookie. Sounds like you have an installed EverReady Battery. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle said:


> My dad and I shared the love of licorice, esp black jelly beans.


Awwww, sweet memories.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> And Dink is only 8.5 pounds (3.85 kg).


I was remembering that DSM had small sized dogs!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

sorry for your loss - healing energy flowing to you and yours.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Carol, I love the afghan...it's going to be a gorgeous gift.
> 
> Knitting at the local mall food court this Wednesday and hope to see Jackie again plus a couple of other local knitters. I think I'll take the socks there to get as many rounds done as possible. I'm ready for something different---like crocheting Autumn Leaves!
> 
> I was hoping to go see Clara Parkes at a Northside Chicago library, but sadly, now we have a wake to go to Wednesday night. I bought her book All about Wool when I got back into knitting a few years back and realized that there were so many "new" yarns around than when I'd left it 30 years earlier. It's a great book and I hear that her new book, The Yarn Whisperer is very good too. I've seen her on Knitting Daily and think she really knows her stuff.
> 
> My FIL's only living cousin passed away this past weekend...he was 88. He was the last one in that generation; he's been in Assisted Living for the past few years. He passed peacefully with family at his bedside. He has four grown grandsons---each one good looking and smart. They'll carry on the family name and values, I'm sure. We'll see their family and share some of the pictures that DH and DS took while in Germany...some of the areas were where their ancestors lived.


----------



## mjs

dollyclaire said:


> Sam this is the dry stane **** I was talking about. It surrounds the whole of my property as my bungalow was built in the grounds of a big house. The Glasgow merchants used to send all the family down the river Clyde to their summer homes. The big house which is perched above me was built in 1868 I think. It has now been divided into two flats and the bottom of the garden was sold off to build the bungalow I now live in.
> Dry stane dying is quite an old skill and can take quite a long time to become skilled at. It has no cement in it at all, it is just the stone that is keeping it all together. They had to demolish some to widen the road going up out if the village and it took a fair bit of work to get it down and quite a long time to rebuild further back from the wider road.


New York has a lot of dry stone walls.


----------



## mjs

jknappva said:


> I agree and I just called for my absentee ballot...I want to be sure no idiots are elected to my state government since we have a gubernatiorial election in Nov. That's the only thing I can do...vote and pray that the Congressmen get their heads out of their as*es!
> juneK


It sounds like you have to vote for the least bad for governor of VA.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Poledra....love the mitts...and think anyone would.


Thank You.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> every one of those is right - my biggest regret has always been leaving the family when I did - I should have stayed until both girls were out of the house - I was the buffer and stable one between them and their mother. I can't undo it - I did what I thought was best - but I would do it differently if I could.
> 
> sam


You are there for them now so I would say you are making it right. The past is gone and now you make each day anew!! You didn't wait till you were on your death bed to wish you could change it. That's the great part!!!!


----------



## Railyn

We had 5 in our family that were born on Halloween. My father and his twin brother, the oldest child who was also the first grandchild for my grandparents, another cousin's son and last but not least my granddaughter. The twins are done now so there are only 3 left. I think of Halloween as a birthday and not trick or treat.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Will be off to Canada this week. DH has a job at one of the Universities there for a few days. The hotel has stairs and no elevator...didn't know they made new hotels without elevators. I'll see if they can transfer us to the first floor and if not I can just go down once a day and then enjoy the rest of the day in the room. No restaurant in the hotel either but I will see about delivery. Not too far from downtown Toronto. It will be fun. No cooking, no dishes, no housework. Just knitting, reading, and tv. It stated that the hotel is in an industrial area down near the lake and dangerous for walking with no sidewalks and busy roads, so good excuse to take it easy. 

I did start knitting again yesterday. Don't know why I got such a dark yarn. I liked it, I guess that is why. It is charcoal grey and almost black. It is not plied and I am doing a lace pattern. Not wise with this yarn. Thank goodness I got one of those lights for knitters or I couldn't see to do it. It's good practice to keep up my lace skills for sure. LOL Do I like a challenge, or what!


----------



## Railyn

purl2diva said:


> My favorites as well.


I really like black jelly beans. My kids do too so we each pick the black one out of the mix. We sometimes just buy the black ones.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, so sorry for your loss.

Sorry too that you will miss getting to see that knitter, The Yarn Whisperer. Love that. Hope the opportunity will arise again.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, Hi!!!! Good Afternoon. It is 10:32PM here. Yesterday was like summer again and my gorgeous roses, a gift from DIL, son, and grandchildren, are blooming again. Can't believe it. Perhaps they are of a sort that bloom more than once. Today we had rain but that was nice as we needed some for the plants. I got some corn stalks with corn still attached to decorate for Halloween. I thought it would be too much money but only $5 and really a large bunch of stalks, quite tall, with about 8 corn on the cobs. I peeled back the husks so the dried corn is visible. I tied them to the lamp post and love it. In order to bring them home we had to put the ends in the front seat and then diagonal across the car and out the opposite side back window and I drove home with corn stalks coming out my window. LOL Will try and post a photo tomorrow. The pumpkin we grew is too small for display but will make some good eating. Hope all is going well for you as you move toward nicer weather.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Will be off to Canada this week. DH has a job at one of the Universities there for a few days. The hotel has stairs and no elevator...didn't know they made new hotels without elevators. I'll see if they can transfer us to the first floor and if not I can just go down once a day and then enjoy the rest of the day in the room. No restaurant in the hotel either but I will see about delivery. Not too far from downtown Toronto. It will be fun. No cooking, no dishes, no housework. Just knitting, reading, and tv. It stated that the hotel is in an industrial area down near the lake and dangerous for walking with no sidewalks and busy roads, so good excuse to take it easy.
> 
> I did start knitting again yesterday. Don't know why I got such a dark yarn. I liked it, I guess that is why. It is charcoal grey and almost black. It is not plied and I am doing a lace pattern. Not wise with this yarn. Thank goodness I got one of those lights for knitters or I couldn't see to do it. It's good practice to keep up my lace skills for sure. LOL Do I like a challenge, or what!


I agree, nice excuse to take it easy and relax. :thumbup:
LOL!! You do tend to go in for challenges. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma

I see that Dreamweaver posted twice on KP. Yay!!! How wonderful that she is feeling well enough to post. Now for continued healing and strength to return.

Yes, I saw Charlotte's/Pontuf post on FB. Wonderful that she is feeling well enough to be on. I imagine she will be back on here when her strength returns. Love and prayers continue.

Hope this means they are on the other side of their difficulties now and on the way to recovery. What a difficult road they have been traveling on.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, nice excuse to take it easy and relax. :thumbup:
> LOL!! You do tend to go in for challenges. lol


Laughing as I remember that song...Fools rush in where Angels fear to tread.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Laughing as I remember that song...Fools rush in where Angels fear to tread.


 :XD: Good song though. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

When I'm cooking, baking or making candy, I get into a zone and just keep on going. But, I don't ever seem to get into that same kind of zone when I'm housecleaning, doing laundry, or other household chores.



Angora1 said:


> I'll have to admit, you sound pretty amazing to me Rookie. Sounds like you have an installed EverReady Battery. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

I am the same way when it comes to making cookies or cakes. Just baking in general.


RookieRetiree said:


> When I'm cooking, baking or making candy, I get into a zone and just keep on going. But, I don't ever seem to get into that same kind of zone when I'm housecleaning, doing laundry, or other household chores.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We all do what we think is best given how we feel in a current situation...none of us has a crystal ball and we can only have the benefit of 20/20 in hindsight...you know they love you and have you as part of their extended families so you certainly did a lot right!!



Angora1 said:


> You are there for them now so I would say you are making it right. The past is gone and now you make each day anew!! You didn't wait till you were on your death bed to wish you could change it. That's the great part!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

DGS and I made orange waffles and pancakes for lunch today...they were a pretty bright orange from the food coloring, but (unbeknownst to him) the pumpkin and fruit puree from last week also added to the color and taste...they were awesome. We had to make some that looked like pumpkins with chocolate chips placed for the Jack-O-Lantern -- he asked that we make some for his Mom for him to take home to her...he's such a sweetie.

PupLover thought my dutch oven was too shallow for the crusty bread and by luck, I found a new one that's about an 1" taller that I'm going to try for tomorrow and Wednesday. I hope it works!! The other dutch ovens just seem so huge - not only deep but around. I wouldn't be able to lift it out of the oven if it was full of stuff.

Dr. visits have been good so far....knock on wood; a couple more to go. Sending out prayers for Marianne and Zoe and everyone else waiting for test results and upcoming procedures....also praying for Gwen, Pontuf, Jynx, and everyone else who is in need.

I'm off to look for Jynx's posts.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> When I'm cooking, baking or making candy, I get into a zone and just keep on going. But, I don't ever seem to get into that same kind of zone when I'm housecleaning, doing laundry, or other household chores.


I'm that way, too. Never get in a zone doing thosr other things.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Rookie, let me know when you get the card for Jynx.

Off for now as Gage is asleep and dh just came inside with an armful of wood for the woodstove. Going to cuddle up on the couch and knit a bit before bed.

Talk to you all tomorrow.



RookieRetiree said:


> DGS and I made orange waffles and pancakes for lunch today...they were a pretty bright orange from the food coloring, but (unbeknownst to him) the pumpkin and fruit puree from last week also added to the color and taste...they were awesome. We had to make some that looked like pumpkins with chocolate chips placed for the Jack-O-Lantern -- he asked that we make some for his Mom for him to take home to her...he's such a sweetie.
> 
> PupLover thought my dutch oven was too shallow for the crusty bread and by luck, I found a new one that's about an 1" taller that I'm going to try for tomorrow and Wednesday. I hope it works!! The other dutch ovens just seem so huge - not only deep but around. I wouldn't be able to lift it out of the oven if it was full of stuff.
> 
> Dr. visits have been good so far....knock on wood; a couple more to go. Sending out prayers for Marianne and Zoe and everyone else waiting for test results and upcoming procedures....also praying for Gwen, Pontuf, Jynx, and everyone else who is in need.
> 
> I'm off to look for Jynx's posts.


----------



## 5mmdpns

cmaliza said:


> ~~~To Zoe/5mmdpns....we are so in your corner....as much as you fear finding the results of these tests....knowing will give you the "oomph"...to deal. You will be able to take some action....whereas before you didn't know what to do. We will better know how to pray. Knowing will help guide our prayers and our care for you. I am glad you have taken action....and we are cradeling you as all of this moves forward. We can't physically be there, but our virtual hugs are {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{AWESOME!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love & energies...Carol il/oh


Thank you! I can so feel my burden is lighter for having shared with y'all! hugs, and thank you for the cradling! I need that. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Regarding vet bills and the huge differences in pricing for treatment --> it is all about the fact that you are also dealing with different countries! Again this proves true when it comes to vet bills here in Canada, and even from one province to another province or city to city here. And of course there are some pet owners who are able to get pet insurance for any illnesses that they might encounter. Zoe


----------



## Southern Gal

well, thanks sam for the link to see what the coffee press is all about. don't think its for me. 
i think i am gonna have a early nite, i worked in the yard today after i went to see dad, mowed our yard and church yard on riding mower and i am having trouble keeping my eyes open.
did anyone see the Black List, i tell you i am really liking that show. that james spader. wow.....


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> Laughing as I remember that song...Fools rush in where Angels fear to tread.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Regarding vet bills and the huge differences in pricing for treatment --> it is all about the fact that you are also dealing with different countries! Again this proves true when it comes to vet bills here in Canada, and even from one province to another province or city to city here. And of course there are some pet owners who are able to get pet insurance for any illnesses that they might encounter. Zoe


So very true, even from state to state here. The surgery for Mocha's salivary gland that broke, in Texas was going to be between $1600.00 and $2000.00, here in Wyoming everything including the pre op stuff was less than $700.00


----------



## Poledra65

Good night all, I'm off to bed, I'm sleepy and need to frog 3 rows as I forgot to do my increase.  Oh well, tomorrow is another day.  
Sleep well all. 
Oh Zoe, meant to ask how Joe weathered all the rain, I'm hoping that he didn't have any damage or flooding, I know he's right there at Lake McQueeney. Tell him we are thinking of him and his mom, please. 
Hugs everybody.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi everyone, checking in and hope all is doing well and are recovering from what has been ailing them.

I tried to post the pictures of my St. Louis trip but my external drive gave out. I thought they were reliable. I have been trying to get it up and running since July when I returned home . I was able to download the pictures then when I went to post them the hard drive wouldn't turn on. I've tried unplugging it and it would go on for a few seconds and off again. I tried getting the driver to work. I have been so upset. I have all my granchildren's baby pictures on up to Birthday you name it. So sorry everything is lost. So please if you have an external drive get another one and switch off or only keep really important things on that I guess. I'm at a loss on what to do. 

I don't have to have hip surgery my pain clinic Dr. said he will give me a series of three sessions of cortisone shots in each hip. I have arthritis in both hips. The walker has helped with getting around. I see the back surgeon on Friday. I will ask him does this mean in a year I'll have to have another surgery on the next two or three vertebrae? I have really have been beating myself up over having the first one. I just wish I could get over the depression it has gotten so bad I don't get out of bed until 1:00 pm and I'm unable to sleep at night. It's hard to keep up with my housework while my husband sits and plays games. I go grocery shopping and have a hard time finishing. I've tried to get him to go but.... My Dora needs supplies to make her Suggie soup I ran out tonight. So I have to go tomorrow. I just feel like crying.. I'm so sorry. I've said enough. I really hate doing this and telling my story. I need to suck it up and just put on my big girl panties...LOL

Love to all. Prayers to All.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> i'm curious about something - in Agatha christe's books she always talks about little villages and narrow country lanes - are their any places left like that in England?
> 
> sam


I've seen them- ones I've come across by accident. If they are known about they quickly lose that appeal as people move into them and/or the tourists visit them. But what they are actually like to live in I have no idea- whether they really know everyone else etc I've no idea. And the narow country lanes are very atmospheric- but I'm sure would be terrible to drive every day as you really can't see what is coming especially when it has hedges on both sides.


----------



## darowil

Southern Gal said:


> because i piddled outside so much bj cooked some burgers tonight on the george forman grill, so easy clean up tonight.
> everyone have a good nite, can't remember whats on tonight. later


Now I wonder what piddled meant here? I'm sure its not emptying your bladder as it means here! Maybe fiddled would be used by us- pottered around doing bits and pieces as you went? Actually piddly is small so that fits with my guess of piddling- doing a number of small tasks.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going on 10:45am here and today is actually Thanksgiving.
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And a late ditto from me.! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> There is a big difference in being selfish and practicing self preservation. I doubt you are selfish; self preservation is very important to practice! Keeping you in thoughts and prayer.


Mmmm thats true... I was getting good at self preservation in the last few years leading up to the end of my marriage. I intend to dig it out and put it out there in front of me. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> smile Cathy; did it yet again!


Yep, that worked again. LOL


----------



## darowil

kehinkle said:


> My DD1's two sons were born on the same day several years apart and share the birthday with the eldest's biological father.


DH is a twin and their sister was born on their 4th birthday.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> I have a few pair of the Kollage circs, one pair of the soft cable and 2 pair I think of the stiffer cable, I have to say, I like the stiffer ones a bit better for that very reason, but the soft works also once you get used to making sure you are indeed at the end of the row before turning. lol Goodnight, sleep well


The soft cord was so bad that I don't use it -bad join as well so that didn't help a very soft cord either. Had to carefully positionthe cable so tht it was a straight line with the needle and then could usually get it to work. The former one is much better but it still a long way from a favourite needle.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see my sister's house since that's usually where she is when she takes such great pictures.
> She was on the pier at the yacht club next door and thought the reflections in the water so impressive that she took a picture with her camera....turned out great. It's amazing the great photos that cameras take these days.
> Junek


Wow and Wow! What a gorgeous place. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> A neat fruit platter idea, thought I'd share.


It is neat! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> So very true, even from state to state here. The surgery for Mocha's salivary gland that broke, in Texas was going to be between $1600.00 and $2000.00, here in Wyoming everything including the pre op stuff was less than $700.00


I mean't it as a joke, by the way!


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> just keep reminding yourself that you are no one's doormat - and that "no" is not profanity - you are allowed to use it AND mean it.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

Angora1 said:


> dollyclaire wrote:
> Shame you are so far away I still have tons of the rock piled up around the garden which my DH had hewn by hand from the rock face!! Lol
> A neighbour has been getting a few loads and the chap who does the garden for me has had a couple of truckfuls but still there is more left. He had so many plans of what he was going to do with it in his retirement but sadly did not get the chance as he died very suddenly 6 years ago this month. I am glad that it is being used as it would be a shame to just lie there, a fitting tribute to the man who quite literally was my rock and soul mate.
> A timely reminder to take each day as it comes and live it as best you can as we do not know what tomorrow may bring.
> __________________________________________
> Sounds like your Dh was a very special man and it shows in your words "my rock and soul mate." How special that you had someone like that in your life, but I am sorry he was taken too soon. Not an easy month for sure and in the scheme of things, not that long ago. Hugs and thinking of you.


Thank you Angora, it is sometimes comforting to speak about him


----------



## dollyclaire

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, need an honest opinion. Do you all think this will make a 12 year old happy? It's the pattern I decided to come up with for the friend that wants to buy them from me, I'm going to make the diagonals on the other glove go the opposite way. Thanks a bunch.


I like them, they are not 'boring' the pattern is different and I like the idea of the diagonals going the other way on the other glove. They just look different which should appeal to a twelve year old I would think, but it has been a few years since I was twelve lol


----------



## dollyclaire

Patches39 said:


> It's been a good day, and hopefully I will hear my test results tomorrow. :shock: so will be going to knit for a while and then to bed. Pray that tomorrow brings healing, peace, joy, and love, and may it be filled with wisdom, this is my prayer for all of you. Night night.


Fingers crossed and healing thoughts winging your way for good results.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> It is going to be different a lot of adjusting for everyone. It has been a while since I have had this many in house for an extended length of time. The extra day has been very nice she has spent most of it with everyone. Jamie says hi back to you.


You are going to busy, having all the extras. But I am sure you will enjoy too.


----------



## dollyclaire

darowil said:


> Now I wonder what piddled meant here? I'm sure its not emptying your bladder as it means here! Maybe fiddled would be used by us- pottered around doing bits and pieces as you went? Actually piddly is small so that fits with my guess of piddling- doing a number of small tasks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

RookieRetiree said:


> When I'm cooking, baking or making candy, I get into a zone and just keep on going. But, I don't ever seem to get into that same kind of zone when I'm housecleaning, doing laundry, or other household chores.


I wonder why?? :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I love to cook so most times I don't mind it at all. it is going to be more of a challenge once the daughter shows up with the grands. they are picky eaters, they will have to learn to eat what is served.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> He is lucky that you can afford to do it for him- I was quoted $700 - $800 for the dental work that Rufus needed. It was a major non-starter.


 :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> dollyclaire wrote:
> Shame you are so far away I still have tons of the rock piled up around the garden which my DH had hewn by hand from the rock face!! Lol
> A neighbour has been getting a few loads and the chap who does the garden for me has had a couple of truckfuls but still there is more left. He had so many plans of what he was going to do with it in his retirement but sadly did not get the chance as he died very suddenly 6 years ago this month. I am glad that it is being used as it would be a shame to just lie there, a fitting tribute to the man who quite literally was my rock and soul mate.
> A timely reminder to take each day as it comes and live it as best you can as we do not know what tomorrow may bring.
> __________________________________________
> Sounds like your Dh was a very special man and it shows in your words "my rock and soul mate." How special that you had someone like that in your life, but I am sorry he was taken too soon. Not an easy month for sure and in the scheme of things, not that long ago. Hugs and thinking of you.


The same thoughts also from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> I shortened this article but here are the highlights:
> Bronnie Ware is an Australian nurse who spent several years working in palliative care, caring for patients in the last 12 weeks of their lives. She recorded their dying epiphanies in a blog called Inspiration and Chai, which gathered so much attention that she put her observations into a book called The Top Five Regrets of the Dying.
> 
> I was thinking, why don't we read these things now and do them while we can. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey, had a bit of a lie in so I am just having breakfast. Not doing much for today, maybe a bit of sewing and then a gentle swim after lunch.

Hope everyone is doing ok and healing, happy and peaceful hugs to Al and all.

Tuesday photos.....


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, need an honest opinion. Do you all think this will make a 12 year old happy? It's the pattern I decided to come up with for the friend that wants to buy them from me, I'm going to make the diagonals on the other glove go the opposite way. Thanks a bunch.


I should think so... bright, warm, cool looking :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> I should think so... bright, warm, cool looking :thumbup:


I quite agree, lovely looking mitts.

Hi Sugarsugar, sending you oodles of hugs xxxx


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> You are there for them now so I would say you are making it right. The past is gone and now you make each day anew!! You didn't wait till you were on your death bed to wish you could change it. That's the great part!!!!


Sam... I fully agree with Angora


----------



## sugarsugar

Railyn said:


> I really like black jelly beans. My kids do too so we each pick the black one out of the mix. We sometimes just buy the black ones.


You can have my black ones... Ugh and I dont like licorice. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree, lovely looking mitts.
> 
> Hi Sugarsugar, sending you oodles of hugs xxxx


Hey there, thanks and hugs back


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> You can have my black ones... Ugh and I dont like licorice. :roll:


Neither do I :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Rookie, so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Ditto, thoughts with you. Take care


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you! I can so feel my burden is lighter for having shared with y'all! hugs, and thank you for the cradling! I need that. Zoe


So good to see that you seem brighter. ((HUGS))


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Now I wonder what piddled meant here? I'm sure its not emptying your bladder as it means here! Maybe fiddled would be used by us- pottered around doing bits and pieces as you went? Actually piddly is small so that fits with my guess of piddling- doing a number of small tasks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :shock:


This is one of the reasons why Rufus was the first dog I looked for a new home for- (the high cost of his dental work) we were so lucky with his new owners- and he too knows that he likes his new family- he was quite uncertain what was being asked of him when he came to visit- but I am glad that Fale saw him- even though he almost certainly does not remember- at least hopefully he knows that Rufus is safe.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey, had a bit of a lie in so I am just having breakfast. Not doing much for today, maybe a bit of sewing and then a gentle swim after lunch.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and healing, happy and peaceful hugs to Al and all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


Does that mean you are having a 'fibro' day? I see you've not lost your sense of humour!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> You can have my black ones... Ugh and I dont like licorice. :roll:


I am not a fan of licorice either- I gave away an enormous box of the stuff, untasted, in recent months.

Cathy how are you, today?


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Does that mean you are having a 'fibro' day? I see you've not lost your sense of humour!!!!!!!


Good evening Julie, having a bit of a flair up but it's a good excuse to sew and knit. If I keep busy it doesn't bother me too much. Hugs comings your way. xx


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Julie, having a bit of a flair up but it's a good excuse to sew and knit. If I keep busy it doesn't bother me too much. Hugs comings your way. xx


It helps, I suspect. to keep positive about it- I had an arthritic ache in my left shoulder while I was knitting yesterday- so it was a sort of 'stop start' affair, but I am now doing my 'horses hooves' pattern in a lolly pink- having used up all of my green alpaca. I want to use a shot of the alpaca green for my avatar- but was unhappy with my 'smile' or lack of it!!!
Hugs for you, dear! I am looking forward to seeing how the leaves end up, and the colours you have chosen for them!


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Water chestnuts are a root and are not in any way related to tree nuts. I eat water chestnuts but am very allergic to tree nuts. They add texture to a dish of whatever and are best served cold. Zoe


Thanks, Zoe. I was too lazy to push the buttons to find out. I like them because they don't take away from any dish they're in and sure do add texture!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Southern Gal said:


> sam i wonder the same thing, when i watch the midsummer murders mysteries they show these little towns, with pubs and narrow lanes and the english houses are so diff. from ours here. is this faked or what?
> 
> juneK your sister has a beautiful house and location. many snakes because of being close to the water?
> 
> I miss Midsommer Murders since it's no longer on tv. I have a lot of them on dvd...guess I should watch them for a change. There's a site online...can't remember where now...where it tells the site of each of the historical homes that are in some of the episodes....I found it very interesting.
> 
> My sister and DH have very few problems with snakes. Because it's a salt water river, there are no water snakes. They have seen a couple over the years but no more than anywhere else.
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> I want to know why anyone would sell a plant that smells so bad. And a nursery, at that.


Still wondering why in the world, my sister bought it!!!! I would have left it where it was and would have come back after it bloomed if I wanted to see the blossom. My daughter saw the picture and said...she sure didn't buy it because the flower was special...not that impressed. Wonder how many people left the nursery after smelling that thing???
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not a fan of licorice either- I gave away an enormous box of the stuff, untasted, in recent months.
> 
> Cathy how are you, today?


SorryJulie, had unexpected visitors turn up. Quiet now 10.15pm.
I assume you have gone back to bed, hope you get good sleep.
I am doing ok. Drama free day. Still waiting for DD to come have a talk., I am just getting on with things keeping busy and I am very lucky I have wonderful close friends... I usually see one or two each week. Hair app and mum doc app tomorrow. I havent told my mum yet... am dreading it coz I know she will worry sick.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> here is a site to look at southerngal - you take everything out of the press - put in the desired amount of coffee - fill with boiling water and then put the lid on with the "press" inside the lid - once the lid is on and the coffee has steeped - push down the press - which is a screen surrounded by a spring - to keep the coffee of the bottom - you press down all the way and serve your coffee.
> 
> sam
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Now I know what you're talking about..........over here we call them cafetieres(sp?) once my friend misheard the waiter asking if we wanted another cafetiere and asked, "Why does he want to know if we want another comfy chair? " so they are always known as comfy chairs in our house! (With my accent is does rhyme!)


----------



## KateB

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi everyone, checking in and hope all is doing well and are recovering from what has been ailing them.
> 
> I tried to post the pictures of my St. Louis trip but my external drive gave out. I thought they were reliable. I have been trying to get it up and running since July when I returned home . I was able to download the pictures then when I went to post them the hard drive wouldn't turn on. I've tried unplugging it and it would go on for a few seconds and off again. I tried getting the driver to work. I have been so upset. I have all my granchildren's baby pictures on up to Birthday you name it. So sorry everything is lost. So please if you have an external drive get another one and switch off or only keep really important things on that I guess. I'm at a loss on what to do.
> 
> I don't have to have hip surgery my pain clinic Dr. said he will give me a series of three sessions of cortisone shots in each hip. I have arthritis in both hips. The walker has helped with getting around. I see the back surgeon on Friday. I will ask him does this mean in a year I'll have to have another surgery on the next two or three vertebrae? I have really have been beating myself up over having the first one. I just wish I could get over the depression it has gotten so bad I don't get out of bed until 1:00 pm and I'm unable to sleep at night. It's hard to keep up with my housework while my husband sits and plays games. I go grocery shopping and have a hard time finishing. I've tried to get him to go but.... My Dora needs supplies to make her Suggie soup I ran out tonight. So I have to go tomorrow. I just feel like crying.. I'm so sorry. I've said enough. I really hate doing this and telling my story. I need to suck it up and just put on my big girl panties...LOL
> 
> Love to all. Prayers to All.


So sorry to hear that you are feeling so low. My DH once said to me, "I don't do shopping," and my reply was, "If you don't do shopping then you don't do ****** eating either!" Maybe a tactic you need to employ? I hope today is a better day for you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar wrote:
You can have my black ones... Ugh and I dont like licorice. 

Purplefi wrote:
Neither do I 

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

Nor me!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> sugarsugar wrote:
> You can have my black ones... Ugh and I dont like licorice.
> 
> Purplefi wrote:
> Neither do I
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Nor me!


Now I am very happy to eat everyones black jelly beans (just make sure Maryanne doesn't know i have them though or she will snaffle them all).


----------



## Pup lover

Good morning everyone! Slept wonderfully last night 9 whole hours, didnt want to get up. (Sorry those with insomnia, dont meant to rub it in) Had to order some more yarn for moms shawl (the border part) and came across Craftsy's sale also.  Ended up ordering more yarn there though how I was supposed to pass up $1.52 a skein and $1.34 a skein is beyond me. One is Crystal Palace Shambala Yarn and the other is Crystal Palace Monaco Yarn. One is a chunky which will be good for cowls for presents and the other is worsted which I use a lot of. 

Half day of work then lunch with mom and some shopping she wants to do in Fairbury. Hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening! Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a bright and sunny Great Bend. 

Just getting up and moving this morning, very late for me to start the day. 

Coffee has just finished perking will share a cup with everyone. 

Hugs and healing thoughts to all those in need.


----------



## gagesmom

Morning everyone.

Gage is on the bus and gone for about about 45 minutes. Today is his school cross country. Greg and I will be there for 1:30 as his race is at 1:45. 

Have some more phone calls to make this morning regarding houses.

All I really want to do is go back to bed.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I shortened this article but here are the highlights:
> Bronnie Ware is an Australian nurse who spent several years working in palliative care, caring for patients in the last 12 weeks of their lives. She recorded their dying epiphanies in a blog called Inspiration and Chai, which gathered so much attention that she put her observations into a book called The Top Five Regrets of the Dying.
> 
> I was thinking, why don't we read these things now and do them while we can. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That would be good if we could work on all the regrets before the end. Life could be so much happier for most and change one for the better. The world might even be better for it, one will never know. Regrets are like history, learn form them and do your best to change things for the better. A good friend of mine told me this not so long ago. He is right.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, need an honest opinion. Do you all think this will make a 12 year old happy? It's the pattern I decided to come up with for the friend that wants to buy them from me, I'm going to make the diagonals on the other glove go the opposite way. Thanks a bunch.


Looks great I am sure she will love them. Love the idea of the diagonals going in the opposite direction.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> I shortened this article but here are the highlights:
> Bronnie Ware is an Australian nurse who spent several years working in palliative care, caring for patients in the last 12 weeks of their lives. She recorded their dying epiphanies in a blog called Inspiration and Chai, which gathered so much attention that she put her observations into a book called The Top Five Regrets of the Dying.
> 
> There was no mention of more sex or bungee jumps. A palliative nurse who has counselled the dying in their last days has revealed the most common regrets we have at the end of our lives. And among the top, from men in particular, is 'I wish I hadn't worked so hard'.
> 
> Ware writes of the phenomenal clarity of vision that people gain at the end of their lives, and how we might learn from their wisdom. "When questioned about any regrets they had or anything they would do differently," she says, "common themes surfaced again and again."
> 
> 1. I wish I'd had the courage to live a life true to myself, not the life others expected of me.
> "This was the most common regret of all.
> 
> 2. I wish I hadn't worked so hard.
> "This came from every male patient that I nursed. They missed their children's youth and their partner's companionship. All of the men I nursed deeply regretted spending so much of their lives on the treadmill of a work existence."
> 
> 3. I wish I'd had the courage to express my feelings.
> "Many people suppressed their feelings in order to keep peace with others. As a result, they settled for a mediocre existence and never became who they were truly capable of becoming. Many developed illnesses relating to the bitterness and resentment they carried as a result."
> 
> 4. I wish I had stayed in touch with my friends.
> "Often they would not truly realise the full benefits of old friends until their dying weeks and it was not always possible to track them down. Many had become so caught up in their own lives that they had let golden friendships slip by over the years. There were many deep regrets about not giving friendships the time and effort that they deserved. Everyone misses their friends when they are dying."
> 
> 5. I wish that I had let myself be happier.
> "This is a surprisingly common one. Many did not realise until the end that happiness is a choice. They longed to laugh properly and have silliness in their life again."
> 
> I was thinking, why don't we read these things now and do them while we can. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Awesome, now that is something to think about, thanks


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I have mine turned off also. GPS works just fine without the locator on. :thumbup:


I don't know very many people that have the locator turned on. I do have the teens turn theirs on when they go camping with a group of friends. I have never checked it as they are usually home on time or a bit early.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, need an honest opinion. Do you all think this will make a 12 year old happy? It's the pattern I decided to come up with for the friend that wants to buy them from me, I'm going to make the diagonals on the other glove go the opposite way. Thanks a bunch.


Yes, that is what they are asking for, and the color is nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Even more impressed that she took such a lovely pic with her cell.


I thought so,too!! If I lived where she does, I'd probably never leave home!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Even more impressed that she took such a lovely pic with her cell.


OOPS, A Gwenie!


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I shortened this article but here are the highlights:
> Bronnie Ware is an Australian nurse who spent several years working in palliative care, caring for patients in the last 12 weeks of their lives. She recorded their dying epiphanies in a blog called Inspiration and Chai, which gathered so much attention that she put her observations into a book called The Top Five Regrets of the Dying.
> 
> There was no mention of more sex or bungee jumps. A palliative nurse who has counselled the dying in their last days has revealed the most common regrets we have at the end of our lives. And among the top, from men in particular, is 'I wish I hadn't worked so hard'.
> 
> Ware writes of the phenomenal clarity of vision that people gain at the end of their lives, and how we might learn from their wisdom. "When questioned about any regrets they had or anything they would do differently," she says, "common themes surfaced again and again."
> 
> I was thinking, why don't we read these things now and do them while we can. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you for posting this so we CAN do those things now while we still have time!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, need an honest opinion. Do you all think this will make a 12 year old happy? It's the pattern I decided to come up with for the friend that wants to buy them from me, I'm going to make the diagonals on the other glove go the opposite way. Thanks a bunch.


I can't say for a 12 year old...but I'd sure be happy! It's beautiful and I love the pattern!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wonder if it has to do with the scents you inhale when baking?


TNS said:


> I wonder why?? :XD:


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> It's been a good day, and hopefully I will hear my test results tomorrow. :shock: so will be going to knit for a while and then to bed. Pray that tomorrow brings healing, peace, joy, and love, and may it be filled with wisdom, this is my prayer for all of you. Night night.


I'm praying right there with you!! What time is your appt. today? Please let us know. I'm praying it's nothing serious....
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> you have no idea what I look like with my shirt off - tis why I sit in the back of the house. lol
> 
> sam


Just remember, Sam....and I have to remember, too, we're all beautiful to God!! 
And your beautiful spirit makes you shine!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> Bentley is always a treat - whether he is awake or not - it is fun just to watch him sleep.
> 
> Shirley was a smoking buddy when we were at the "inlaws" for holidays - she is only a year older than I am - I feel bad for Phyllis - she will miss her terribly.
> 
> sam


I know Bentley is the highlight of your life...well, all the grandchildren! But they are so lucky to have such a loving grandfather in their lives.
I'm sorry to hear that Shirley, your former SIL, is getting worse. Praying that she doesn't suffer and let God take care of her.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Carol, I love the afghan...it's going to be a gorgeous gift.
> 
> Knitting at the local mall food court this Wednesday and hope to see Jackie again plus a couple of other local knitters. I think I'll take the socks there to get as many rounds done as possible. I'm ready for something different---like crocheting Autumn Leaves!
> 
> I was hoping to go see Clara Parkes at a Northside Chicago library, but sadly, now we have a wake to go to Wednesday night. I bought her book All about Wool when I got back into knitting a few years back and realized that there were so many "new" yarns around than when I'd left it 30 years earlier. It's a great book and I hear that her new book, The Yarn Whisperer is very good too. I've seen her on Knitting Daily and think she really knows her stuff.
> 
> My FIL's only living cousin passed away this past weekend...he was 88. He was the last one in that generation; he's been in Assisted Living for the past few years. He passed peacefully with family at his bedside. He has four grown grandsons---each one good looking and smart. They'll carry on the family name and values, I'm sure. We'll see their family and share some of the pictures that DH and DS took while in Germany...some of the areas were where their ancestors lived.


It's so sad when a generation passes away. The last of my mother's siblings passed away several years ago. I miss them a lot since her family was always so close.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> every one of those is right - my biggest regret has always been leaving the family when I did - I should have stayed until both girls were out of the house - I was the buffer and stable one between them and their mother. I can't undo it - I did what I thought was best - but I would do it differently if I could.
> 
> sam


Sam, this is what my mother told me when I said I wished I'd done things differently when my children were growing up....I'm repeating it for you. "You did the best you could at the time". And I'm sure you did. From what you've said, you had to protect your own emotional well-being.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

mjs said:


> It sounds like you have to vote for the least bad for governor of VA.


Unfortunately, that happens frequently in all elections!! The last gubernatorial election in VA, the democrat candidate had no personality at all!! At least, this time, it's a little more even. But even so....I can only vote for who I think is best and pray a lot!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> We had 5 in our family that were born on Halloween. My father and his twin brother, the oldest child who was also the first grandchild for my grandparents, another cousin's son and last but not least my granddaughter. The twins are done now so there are only 3 left. I think of Halloween as a birthday and not trick or treat.


When my DH and my OTHER sister's husband were alive, we had 5 biirthdays in FEB. My DH, my sister's husband, her two children and one of mine all had birthdays in Feb. At least, they weren't all on the same day!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> When I'm cooking, baking or making candy, I get into a zone and just keep on going. But, I don't ever seem to get into that same kind of zone when I'm housecleaning, doing laundry, or other household chores.


The difference must be the passion and joy. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> dollyclaire wrote:
> Shame you are so far away I still have tons of the rock piled up around the garden which my DH had hewn by hand from the rock face!! Lol
> A neighbour has been getting a few loads and the chap who does the garden for me has had a couple of truckfuls but still there is more left. He had so many plans of what he was going to do with it in his retirement but sadly did not get the chance as he died very suddenly 6 years ago this month. I am glad that it is being used as it would be a shame to just lie there, a fitting tribute to the man who quite literally was my rock and soul mate.
> A timely reminder to take each day as it comes and live it as best you can as we do not know what tomorrow may bring.
> __________________________________________
> Sounds like your Dh was a very special man and it shows in your words "my rock and soul mate." How special that you had someone like that in your life, but I am sorry he was taken too soon. Not an easy month for sure and in the scheme of things, not that long ago. Hugs and thinking of you.


My heart aches for you- I know what it is like to have 
a rock and a soul mate my dear. I know I would survive but I am not sure how. I understand that kind of 
relationship. We are lucky we are or were able to have that kind of marriage -I am sure he is watching over you.

Blessings to you and I hope this month brings happy memories rather than sadness. You are in my Prayers.
Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma

Miss Pam said:


> I'm that way, too. Never get in a zone doing thosr other things.


I rarely have it happen with house cleaning, but it does. The only thing is if I get interrupted that rare magical feeling changes. :roll:


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Julie, Hi!!!! Good Afternoon. It is 10:32PM here. Yesterday was like summer again and my gorgeous roses, a gift from DIL, son, and grandchildren, are blooming again. Can't believe it. Perhaps they are of a sort that bloom more than once.
> 
> Many years ago, right after I was married, my husband and I lived in Syracuse for a couple of years (he was from Syracuse) and I remember we were walking in the neighborhood and saw a beautiful pink rose blooming in Nov. Who would have thought it would be blooming so late in upstate NY!!?
> JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUWjLlsCg9A


Now it seems like KTP again with our Zoe posting songs and pictures again. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Regarding vet bills and the huge differences in pricing for treatment --> it is all about the fact that you are also dealing with different countries! Again this proves true when it comes to vet bills here in Canada, and even from one province to another province or city to city here. And of course there are some pet owners who are able to get pet insurance for any illnesses that they might encounter. Zoe


I have pet insurance for my cat. I had an acquaintance several years ago that had it for her dog. She was telling me how glad she was that she did because as he got older he developed arthritis and the insurance really helped. I'm so glad I go it because a visit to the vet here is almost as much as my dr's visits. And she's been sick several times since I got the ins. and it's paid out quite a bit.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi everyone, checking in and hope all is doing well and are recovering from what has been ailing them.
> 
> I tried to post the pictures of my St. Louis trip but my external drive gave out. I thought they were reliable. I have been trying to get it up and running since July when I returned home . I was able to download the pictures then when I went to post them the hard drive wouldn't turn on. I've tried unplugging it and it would go on for a few seconds and off again. I tried getting the driver to work. I have been so upset. I have all my granchildren's baby pictures on up to Birthday you name it. So sorry everything is lost. So please if you have an external drive get another one and switch off or only keep really important things on that I guess. I'm at a loss on what to do.
> 
> I don't have to have hip surgery my pain clinic Dr. said he will give me a series of three sessions of cortisone shots in each hip. I have arthritis in both hips. The walker has helped with getting around. I see the back surgeon on Friday. I will ask him does this mean in a year I'll have to have another surgery on the next two or three vertebrae? I have really have been beating myself up over having the first one. I just wish I could get over the depression it has gotten so bad I don't get out of bed until 1:00 pm and I'm unable to sleep at night. It's hard to keep up with my housework while my husband sits and plays games. I go grocery shopping and have a hard time finishing. I've tried to get him to go but.... My Dora needs supplies to make her Suggie soup I ran out tonight. So I have to go tomorrow. I just feel like crying.. I'm so sorry. I've said enough. I really hate doing this and telling my story. I need to suck it up and just put on my big girl panties...LOL
> 
> Love to all. Prayers to All.


Oh Strawberry, it's only natural that you get depressed, living in pain is no picnic and when you feel like you can't get respite through it all, it just makes it worse. Come vent to use, we're here, and you sure aren't alone, there seems to be a lot of pain and depression going on, together we can all help each other a little bit. 
I lost over 4yrs of photos when my laptop crashed several months ago, I too was devastated, but, I'll move on, get the ones that I can get copies of scanned into this one, and the rest, well, I guess at least I have the memories. I now back up everything to the Gateway cloud and I have a memory stick/card. Hopefully you will be able to get some of them recreated if you or the parents have any hard copies. 
Good news about the hips, shots aren't a walk in the park, I don't imagine, but no surgery is good. Sorry about your back though, hopefully this time will be the last and they can stop at least most of the pain. 
Contrary to popular belief, big girls do cry, been there done that. 
Warm hugs
Warm hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, stress is bound to come with.  Wild that they were born the same day, couldn't plan that one. :shock:


I told both the daughters when they said they were pregnant it would be neat if the babies were born on the same day. Didn't know it was going to happen.


----------



## jknappva

. I just feel like crying.. I'm so sorry. I've said enough. I really hate doing this and telling my story. I need to suck it up and just put on my big girl panties...LOL

Love to all. Prayers to All.[/quote]

Oh, my dear. I'm so sorry you're having to go through so much! And sometimes those big girl panties are just too big!!
Wish there was something I could do but all I can do is offer you sympathy, hugs and prayers that things will get better.
Hugs, Dear sister of my heart!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Now I wonder what piddled meant here? I'm sure its not emptying your bladder as it means here! Maybe fiddled would be used by us- pottered around doing bits and pieces as you went? Actually piddly is small so that fits with my guess of piddling- doing a number of small tasks.


LOL!!! Oh we use it for all the above.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Mmmm thats true... I was getting good at self preservation in the last few years leading up to the end of my marriage. I intend to dig it out and put it out there in front of me. :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Wow and Wow! What a gorgeous place. :thumbup:


I definitely agree!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I mean't it as a joke, by the way!


 :lol: Yes, but that is a huge difference in price, even for the size of Rufus, rather shocked me a bit.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey, had a bit of a lie in so I am just having breakfast. Not doing much for today, maybe a bit of sewing and then a gentle swim after lunch.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and healing, happy and peaceful hugs to Al and all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


Love your garden as always. It's cloudy and grey here,too...a good day to take it easy....knitting and sewing fit the bill nicely!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Neither do I :thumbup:


Nor I!


----------



## Poledra65

dollyclaire said:


> I like them, they are not 'boring' the pattern is different and I like the idea of the diagonals going the other way on the other glove. They just look different which should appeal to a twelve year old I would think, but it has been a few years since I was twelve lol


Me too, 12 was a long time ago, doesn't feel like it but I know it was. lol... Thank you, I'm hoping. I have started the second one, so hoping it goes as well as the first, just have to make sure I finish writing down what I did so that I can recreate it easily. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey, had a bit of a lie in so I am just having breakfast. Not doing much for today, maybe a bit of sewing and then a gentle swim after lunch.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and healing, happy and peaceful hugs to Al and all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


Like the path and the view of the pond from behind Buddha is great.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> I should think so... bright, warm, cool looking :thumbup:


Thank you.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a bright and sunny Great Bend.
> 
> Just getting up and moving this morning, very late for me to start the day.
> 
> Coffee has just finished perking will share a cup with everyone.
> 
> Hugs and healing thoughts to all those in need.


LOL!! I think a lot of us feel like the first picture but have to get out of bed to make our own coffee!!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree, lovely looking mitts.
> 
> Hi Sugarsugar, sending you oodles of hugs xxxx


  Thank you.


----------



## Patches39

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi everyone, checking in and hope all is doing well and are recovering from what has been ailing them.
> 
> I tried to post the pictures of my St. Louis trip but my external drive gave out. I thought they were reliable. I have been trying to get it up and running since July when I returned home . I was able to download the pictures then when I went to post them the hard drive wouldn't turn on. I've tried unplugging it and it would go on for a few seconds and off again. I tried getting the driver to work. I have been so upset. I have all my granchildren's baby pictures on up to Birthday you name it. So sorry everything is lost. So please if you have an external drive get another one and switch off or only keep really important things on that I guess. I'm at a loss on what to do.
> 
> I don't have to have hip surgery my pain clinic Dr. said he will give me a series of three sessions of cortisone shots in each hip. I have arthritis in both hips. The walker has helped with getting around. I see the back surgeon on Friday. I will ask him does this mean in a year I'll have to have another surgery on the next two or three vertebrae? I have really have been beating myself up over having the first one. I just wish I could get over the depression it has gotten so bad I don't get out of bed until 1:00 pm and I'm unable to sleep at night. It's hard to keep up with my housework while my husband sits and plays games. I go grocery shopping and have a hard time finishing. I've tried to get him to go but.... My Dora needs supplies to make her Suggie soup I ran out tonight. So I have to go tomorrow. I just feel like crying.. I'm so sorry. I've said enough. I really hate doing this and telling my story. I need to suck it up and just put on my big girl panties...LOL
> 
> Love to all. Prayers to All.


My my, you go right on and talk, and cry if that helps, even with your big girl pants on, it's all good, we are here for you so vent. :-D Big hug Sis.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> You can have my black ones... Ugh and I dont like licorice. :roll:


Me either, my mom loved licorice, that is one trait she did NOT hand down to either of her children, now my son on the other hand, is his grandma all over again. :shock: :roll: Don't know if that thought should be scary or not. lolol


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey, had a bit of a lie in so I am just having breakfast. Not doing much for today, maybe a bit of sewing and then a gentle swim after lunch.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and healing, happy and peaceful hugs to Al and all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


So nice, lovely place to sit, and walk thanks for sharing. :-D


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a bright and sunny Great Bend.
> 
> Just getting up and moving this morning, very late for me to start the day.
> 
> Coffee has just finished perking will share a cup with everyone.
> 
> Hugs and healing thoughts to all those in need.


 :shock: Did you sneak in and take a picture of me this morning? Actually, I wish I looked that good in the morning. lol
Good morning, sleeping in is not a bad thing, you have a good drive ahead of you and probably got to bed a little later than usual if your daughter and grands got in last night. Hugs, have a great day.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Gage is on the bus and gone for about about 45 minutes. Today is his school cross country. Greg and I will be there for 1:30 as his race is at 1:45.
> 
> Have some more phone calls to make this morning regarding houses.
> 
> All I really want to do is go back to bed.


Go Gage!!! We'll be there with you in spirit. 
Good luck on the house hunt. :thumbup: 
I'm with you on the thought of going back to bed. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Looks great I am sure she will love them. Love the idea of the diagonals going in the opposite direction.


 :thumbup: Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I don't know very many people that have the locator turned on. I do have the teens turn theirs on when they go camping with a group of friends. I have never checked it as they are usually home on time or a bit early.


Good idea for the kids when they are out and about, and it's nice that you haven't needed to check it. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> SorryJulie, had unexpected visitors turn up. Quiet now 10.15pm.
> I assume you have gone back to bed, hope you get good sleep.
> I am doing ok. Drama free day. Still waiting for DD to come have a talk., I am just getting on with things keeping busy and I am very lucky I have wonderful close friends... I usually see one or two each week. Hair app and mum doc app tomorrow. I havent told my mum yet... am dreading it coz I know she will worry sick.


Which is only natural- and more reason to try to reach a tenable position with your daughter first- odd isn't it- I wish my daughter had given me the opportunity to be part of her decision making- although I had not actually met Fale at the crucial point- I do count it as a success though that I never queried what she did- just let her talk it through. In her case the boyfriend was bi-sexual- and she had been unable to face a lifetime of picking up the pieces when things went wrong with his boyfriends. I do regret that I don't have that 21 year old around though.

Edit: sorry folks the new avatar is much more my usual colours- the red was bothering me.


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Yes, that is what they are asking for, and the color is nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I can't say for a 12 year old...but I'd sure be happy! It's beautiful and I love the pattern!
> JuneK


 They are fun to make, the pattern is really easy, just have to keep track of what row I'm on. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I'm praying right there with you!! What time is your appt. today? Please let us know. I'm praying it's nothing serious....
> Hugs,
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a bright and sunny Great Bend.
> 
> Just getting up and moving this morning, very late for me to start the day.
> 
> Coffee has just finished perking will share a cup with everyone.
> 
> Hugs and healing thoughts to all those in need.


Thanks I need it. :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Now it seems like KTP again with our Zoe posting songs and pictures again. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I have pet insurance for my cat. I had an acquaintance several years ago that had it for her dog. She was telling me how glad she was that she did because as he got older he developed arthritis and the insurance really helped. I'm so glad I go it because a visit to the vet here is almost as much as my dr's visits. And she's been sick several times since I got the ins. and it's paid out quite a bit.
> JuneK


 :thumbup: It's nice to know you don't have to worry if you have to take them to see the vet.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I told both the daughters when they said they were pregnant it would be neat if the babies were born on the same day. Didn't know it was going to happen.


LOLOL!!!! God has a sense of humor and he was listening to you that day. lol... How many hours apart were they?


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> I'm praying right there with you!! What time is your appt. today? Please let us know. I'm praying it's nothing serious....
> Hugs,
> Junek


12:30pm.  can't come fast enough, :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is only natural- and more reason to try to reach a tenable position with your daughter first- odd isn't it- I wish my daughter had given me the opportunity to be part of her decision making- although I had not actually met Fale at the crucial point- I do count it as a success though that I never queried what she did- just let her talk it through. In her case the boyfriend was bi-sexual- and she had been unable to face a lifetime of picking up the pieces when things went wrong with his boyfriends. I do regret that I don't have that 21 year old around though.
> 
> Edit: sorry folks the new avatar is much more my usual colours- the red was bothering me.


You look beautiful in that one also Julie!!! You heart comes out in your eyes. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :lol: Yes, but that is a huge difference in price, even for the size of Rufus, rather shocked me a bit.


I was so shocked I never even thought to get a second opinion!


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Now it seems like KTP again with our Zoe posting songs and pictures again. :thumbup:


  ditto


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I was so shocked I never even thought to get a second opinion!


I quite imagine, I'd probably have had a heart attack! 
How are you this morning? It's just coming up on 3 am for you isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> You look beautiful in that one also Julie!!! You heart comes out in your eyes. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is a very kind thing to say, Kaye, thank you!

Had my first cup of 'coffee' must get the bread started- and may start work again on my 'lolly pink' scarf.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I quite imagine, I'd probably have had a heart attack!
> How are you this morning? It's just coming up on 3 am for you isn't it?


I think I sort of answered that without knowing- in my last post- and yes it is rising 3 a.m., but in self defense I was in bed by 8 p.m., so I rested for the best part of 6 hours- the moon as some will be aware is nearly full- and is shining directly in my window much of the night on this pass.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Good night all, I'm off to bed, I'm sleepy and need to frog 3 rows as I forgot to do my increase.  Oh well, tomorrow is another day.
> Sleep well all.
> Oh Zoe, meant to ask how Joe weathered all the rain, I'm hoping that he didn't have any damage or flooding, I know he's right there at Lake McQueeney. Tell him we are thinking of him and his mom, please.
> Hugs everybody.


If it is only 2 or 3 rows back you probably have enough yarn still in there to make the increase. This is for a yo but you can use the same idea:





You can also take down one or two stitches to where you want the increase, using the stitches of the last row you took back to then knit the rows of yarn back up in order. This shows you what I am talking about even though it is for cables:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta-Zx1w1usA

She doesn't show enough though but you knit the strands of yarn in the order they come as you knit back up. You should only have 2 or 3 so not a lot to keep track of.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> If it is only 2 or 3 rows back you probably have enough yarn still in there to make the increase. This is for a yo but you can use the same idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also take down one or two stitches to where you want the increase, using the stitches of the last row you took back to then knit the rows of yarn back up in order. This shows you what I am talking about even though it is for cables:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta-Zx1w1usA


When do you go to Toronto?!!!! I thought it was imminent?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> When do you go to Toronto?!!!! I thought it was imminent?


Leaving Thursday. This afternoon there is a soccer game my grandson is in and tomorrow I meet my friend for dinner. She has an interview today. It is only for PT but it pays quite well. Only bad thing is it is in a jail. Not thrilled about that but one has to live. I pray for God's wisdom in this because I sure don't have it.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Edit: sorry folks the new avatar is much more my usual colours- the red was bothering me.


I like these colors on you too Julie - I did love you in the red - but a change is as good as a rest. I change mine all the time. it is rather fun!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I sort of answered that without knowing- in my last post- and yes it is rising 3 a.m., but in self defense I was in bed by 8 p.m., so I rested for the best part of 6 hours- the moon as some will be aware is nearly full- and is shining directly in my window much of the night on this pass.


I love the moon, but it is not helpful when one is trying to sleep, for it to be shining in all it's glory into the window. 
But 6 hours is fairly good. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> If it is only 2 or 3 rows back you probably have enough yarn still in there to make the increase. This is for a yo but you can use the same idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also take down one or two stitches to where you want the increase, using the stitches of the last row you took back to then knit the rows of yarn back up in order. This shows you what I am talking about even though it is for cables:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta-Zx1w1usA
> 
> She doesn't show enough though but you knit the strands of yarn in the order they come as you knit back up. You should only have 2 or 3 so not a lot to keep track of.


I'll have to look at that more when I get back home, looks like it could be quite helpful. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is only natural- and more reason to try to reach a tenable position with your daughter first- odd isn't it- I wish my daughter had given me the opportunity to be part of her decision making- although I had not actually met Fale at the crucial point- I do count it as a success though that I never queried what she did- just let her talk it through. In her case the boyfriend was bi-sexual- and she had been unable to face a lifetime of picking up the pieces when things went wrong with his boyfriends. I do regret that I don't have that 21 year old around though.
> 
> Edit: sorry folks the new avatar is much more my usual colours- the red was bothering me.


Hugs Julie and I'm sure you need them with all these painful memories. You look lovely with your new green scarf and new avatar. What pattern is your scarf?? Beautiful lady and so much feeling in your eyes.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Leaving Thursday. This afternoon there is a soccer game my grandson is in and tomorrow I meet my friend for dinner. She has an interview today. It is only for PT but it pays quite well. Only bad thing is it is in a jail. Not thrilled about that but one has to live. I pray for God's wisdom in this because I sure don't have it.


Hope you get lots of whatever done- as you loll in your upstairs luxury- Good thing we invented the telephone!

Enjoy the game- I do see the issue over the job- but it is sort of nothing ventured nothing gained- she might just be exactly the right person for the job!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I like these colors on you too Julie - I did love you in the red - but a change is as good as a rest. I change mine all the time. it is rather fun!


The red was bringing back painful memories because it was so linked to Fale- our second wedding- and that brief time I had in Australia with him. I am never completely happy with how I photograph!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you get lots of whatever done- as you loll in your upstairs luxury- Good thing we invented the telephone!
> 
> Enjoy the game- I do see the issue over the job- but it is sort of nothing ventured nothing gained- she might just be exactly the right person for the job!


The one good thing is she was in the military. I imagine this would help her qualify as it shows she has discipline. She got awards in her troop and served in Human Resources. She will be teaching reading to the inmates if she gets the job and her special degree is in Literacy. Lots of people out there applying for the job though, so no guarantees.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Dawn, if I head down that way to pick up DD, then I'll definitely trade off some fudge for some apples...don't know what the exchange rate is, but I'll barter! I saw where divinity was selling for $1/oz....craziness!!


I'll barter, we will work it out so we are both happy Im sure! Let me know if or when!


----------



## Pup lover

5mmdpns said:


> Regarding vet bills and the huge differences in pricing for treatment --> it is all about the fact that you are also dealing with different countries! Again this proves true when it comes to vet bills here in Canada, and even from one province to another province or city to city here. And of course there are some pet owners who are able to get pet insurance for any illnesses that they might encounter. Zoe


Even from state to state here in the US. Friends summer in Wisconsin and the vet up there charges like a 1/3 of what they charge here in Illinois.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I love the moon, but it is not helpful when one is trying to sleep, for it to be shining in all it's glory into the window.
> But 6 hours is fairly good. :thumbup:


Actually what is even worse IMHO is the neighbour's fluorescent lights they insist on leaving on all night. The moon is beautiful - but I have never slept well when it is full! I used to have a private joke as a teenager that I was a genuine 'lunatic'.


----------



## Pup lover

sugarsugar said:


> You can have my black ones... Ugh and I dont like licorice. :roll:


Im with you Sugar! Like red licorice not black, yucky!! You all can have mine


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> The red was bringing back painful memories because it was so linked to Fale- our second wedding- and that brief time I had in Australia with him. I am never completely happy with how I photograph!


Julie, red and the second wedding. Talk about memories Julie. I had a wedding gown bought but we decided not to wait and eloped. Didn't have to, we just believed in being married and we couldn't wait. LOL I wore a red dress. Can you believe it. Didn't have a lot of clothes and it was my nicest. Funny, as I had a dream when my wedding was all planned and I ended up wearing the coat of many colors like in the Bible Story. Lo and behold, the dream came true in the aspect that I didn't get to wear my beautiful wedding gown and was brightly dressed with none of my friends or family around. I did end up feeling rather sold a bill of goods and alone, just like Joseph. Took a long time to get the marriage I have now.

What was red in your 2nd wedding and your trip with Fale, was that the red scarf in your previous avatar?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Actually what is even worse IMHO is the neighbour's fluorescent lights they insist on leaving on all night. The moon is beautiful - but I have never slept well when it is full! I used to have a private joke as a teenager that I was a genuine 'lunatic'.


Our moon was covered by clouds so I appreciate the report on its status. Those fluorescent lights would keep me awake too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Hugs Julie and I'm sure you need them with all these painful memories. You look lovely with your new green scarf and new avatar. What pattern is your scarf?? Beautiful lady and so much feeling in your eyes.


The pattern is 'fishtail' or 'horses hooves'- is often seen both as lace and panels in Aran work- I could write it out for you or direct you to a topic where it is written out, if you like?!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> The one good thing is she was in the military. I imagine this would help her qualify as it shows she has discipline. She got awards in her troop and served in Human Resources. She will be teaching reading to the inmates if she gets the job and her special degree is in Literacy. Lots of people out there applying for the job though, so no guarantees.


Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a bright and sunny Great Bend.
> 
> Just getting up and moving this morning, very late for me to start the day.
> 
> Coffee has just finished perking will share a cup with everyone.
> 
> Hugs and healing thoughts to all those in need.


Love this mornings coffee! Thanks {{Caren}}


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you get lots of whatever done- as you loll in your upstairs luxury- Good thing we invented the telephone!
> 
> Enjoy the game- I do see the issue over the job- but it is sort of nothing ventured nothing gained- she might just be exactly the right person for the job!


Telephone, yes, like the time DH and I were in Austria and on the 3rd floor with only one key to the room. He left for work and without thinking locked the door, so I was locked in. Fortunately, the PHONE saved me and I was able to get out and go exploring in the beautiful village of Graz. Truly beautiful with building painted in frescos that look like real gold in parts of art. LOL Boy, you are bringing up memories. That was a funny one, but I didn't think it was funny at the time. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's quite alright to vent to us....we all are one big happy family and are here for you...I'll continue to hold you in my prayers and keep hoping that things turn around for you.



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi everyone, checking in and hope all is doing well and are recovering from what has been ailing them.
> 
> I tried to post the pictures of my St. Louis trip but my external drive gave out. I thought they were reliable. I have been trying to get it up and running since July when I returned home . I was able to download the pictures then when I went to post them the hard drive wouldn't turn on. I've tried unplugging it and it would go on for a few seconds and off again. I tried getting the driver to work. I have been so upset. I have all my granchildren's baby pictures on up to Birthday you name it. So sorry everything is lost. So please if you have an external drive get another one and switch off or only keep really important things on that I guess. I'm at a loss on what to do.
> 
> I don't have to have hip surgery my pain clinic Dr. said he will give me a series of three sessions of cortisone shots in each hip. I have arthritis in both hips. The walker has helped with getting around. I see the back surgeon on Friday. I will ask him does this mean in a year I'll have to have another surgery on the next two or three vertebrae? I have really have been beating myself up over having the first one. I just wish I could get over the depression it has gotten so bad I don't get out of bed until 1:00 pm and I'm unable to sleep at night. It's hard to keep up with my housework while my husband sits and plays games. I go grocery shopping and have a hard time finishing. I've tried to get him to go but.... My Dora needs supplies to make her Suggie soup I ran out tonight. So I have to go tomorrow. I just feel like crying.. I'm so sorry. I've said enough. I really hate doing this and telling my story. I need to suck it up and just put on my big girl panties...LOL
> 
> Love to all. Prayers to All.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is only natural- and more reason to try to reach a tenable position with your daughter first- odd isn't it- I wish my daughter had given me the opportunity to be part of her decision making- although I had not actually met Fale at the crucial point- I do count it as a success though that I never queried what she did- just let her talk it through. In her case the boyfriend was bi-sexual- and she had been unable to face a lifetime of picking up the pieces when things went wrong with his boyfriends. I do regret that I don't have that 21 year old around though.
> 
> Edit: sorry folks the new avatar is much more my usual colours- the red was bothering me.


You are just as lovely in this picture as the red one!


----------



## RookieRetiree

But, my sister does....she can fuss around the house cleaning this, changing that, etc. etc. and just loves it...she gets into a real zone when sewing, but hates cooking and baking.



TNS said:


> I wonder why?? :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, red and the second wedding. Talk about memories Julie. I had a wedding gown bought but we decided not to wait and eloped. Didn't have to, we just believed in being married and we couldn't wait. LOL I wore a red dress. Can you believe it. Didn't have a lot of clothes and it was my nicest. Funny, as I had a dream when my wedding was all planned and I ended up wearing the coat of many colors like in the Bible Story. Lo and behold, the dream came true in the aspect that I didn't get to wear my beautiful wedding gown and was brightly dressed with none of my friends or family around. I did end up feeling rather sold a bill of goods and alone, just like Joseph. Took a long time to get the marriage I have now.
> 
> What was red in your 2nd wedding and your trip with Fale, was that the red scarf in your previous avatar?


the red top- it is merino- because it was May 26th and cold that winter- the scarf happens to match it well- but I found the red was just too much, given how talkative I seem to get on here! I had put so much hope in to things coming right for Fale for his drinking problems- but it is beyond my control now. The Lawyer saw my point about that awful letter I received back at the end of September. BTW not a word from anyone in the family. I nearly broke my resolve last night but the phone was not answered.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Telephone, yes, like the time DH and I were in Austria and on the 3rd floor with only one key to the room. He left for work and without thinking locked the door, so I was locked in. Fortunately, the PHONE saved me and I was able to get out and go exploring in the beautiful village of Graz. Truly beautiful with building painted in frescos that look like real gold in parts of art. LOL Boy, you are bringing up memories. That was a funny one, but I didn't think it was funny at the time. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I am NOT surprised!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love licorice - black and red. But, I think I just figured out why I liked the Morrocan food and DH did not...the fennel and anise seed flavor that's used. He hates black licorice and I think fennel and anise both have a licorice like flavor.



sugarsugar said:


> You can have my black ones... Ugh and I dont like licorice. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> You are just as lovely in this picture as the red one!


Thanks Dawn! are you on a day off from work?!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Good Morning - I hope all my Northern Neighbors had a wonderful Thanksgiving!!! Alan is in the shower and I am next- we are headed out early to get his blood work and chest x-ray done so that he can start the Humira injection therapy for his UC. There is just no way around it and the sooner he gets started the better he will feel. I will check in later - I'm only behind 20 pages for a change!!! luv and good health to all - AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> The pattern is 'fishtail' or 'horses hooves'- is often seen both as lace and panels in Aran work- I could write it out for you or direct you to a topic where it is written out, if you like?!


Oh yes, that would be lovely. Let me check before you do that and see if I have it in my Barbara Walker Treasury. Now I think I remember seeing it in progress in one of your posts. I've been a little bit better keeping up this week, but think I've still missed some posts.

Thank you for the offer. You got me curious and looking. Is this it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-193333-1.html

I do have that in the Barbara Walker but listed as Horshoe pattern. That might not be exactly the same but if it is the above link, then thank you. See you had commented on there, so possibly it is the one. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Good Morning - I hope all my Northern Neighbors had a wonderful Thanksgiving!!! Alan is in the shower and I am next- we are headed out early to get his blood work and chest x-ray done so that he can start the Humira injection therapy for his UC. There is just no way around it and the sooner he gets started the better he will feel. I will check in later - I'm only behind 20 pages for a change!!! luv and good health to all - AZ


All the best! Sandi- there needs to be a resolution for Alan, medically!


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Good Morning - I hope all my Northern Neighbors had a wonderful Thanksgiving!!! Alan is in the shower and I am next- we are headed out early to get his blood work and chest x-ray done so that he can start the Humira injection therapy for his UC. There is just no way around it and the sooner he gets started the better he will feel. I will check in later - I'm only behind 20 pages for a change!!! luv and good health to all - AZ


I know Alan will be helped. My friend's son is takes Remicade and it has given him his life back. Not a cure but has helped incredibly. Saved his life.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, that would be lovely. Let me check before you do that and see if I have it in my Barbara Walker Treasury. Now I think I remember seeing it in progress in one of your posts. I've been a little bit better keeping up this week, but think I've still missed some posts.
> 
> Thank you for the offer. You got me curious and looking. Is this it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-193333-1.html
> 
> I do have that in the Barbara Walker but listed as Horshoe pattern. That might not be exactly the same but if it is the above link, then thank you. See you had commented on there, so possibly it is the one. :wink:


I personally think it looks more like the hoof than the shoe- but you do have the link that I mean't saves me having to write (type ) it out and proof read it!

edit:
Let me know if you want any help with it!


----------



## RookieRetiree

You too....sounds like it's a great start to the day. Hope your muscles have recovered from all the lifting, etc. in the Great Apple Butter cooking.



Pup lover said:


> Good morning everyone! Slept wonderfully last night 9 whole hours, didnt want to get up. (Sorry those with insomnia, dont meant to rub it in) Had to order some more yarn for moms shawl (the border part) and came across Craftsy's sale also.  Ended up ordering more yarn there though how I was supposed to pass up $1.52 a skein and $1.34 a skein is beyond me. One is Crystal Palace Shambala Yarn and the other is Crystal Palace Monaco Yarn. One is a chunky which will be good for cowls for presents and the other is worsted which I use a lot of.
> 
> Half day of work then lunch with mom and some shopping she wants to do in Fairbury. Hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening! Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> the red top- it is merino- because it was May 26th and cold that winter- the scarf happens to match it well- but I found the red was just too much, given how talkative I seem to get on here! I had put so much hope in to things coming right for Fale for his drinking problems- but it is beyond my control now. The Lawyer saw my point about that awful letter I received back at the end of September. BTW not a word from anyone in the family. I nearly broke my resolve last night but the phone was not answered.


Awwww, it must get so hard with not hearing anything. Would one of the friendlier relatives near you be willing to get information on how Fale is for you. I know you wanted to get to talk with him. :-(


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Awwww, it must get so hard with not hearing anything. Would one of the friendlier relatives near you be willing to get information on how Fale is for you. I know you wanted to get to talk with him. :-(


The whole situation is just so painful, Angora- I am trying to 'bide my time'. and let the Lord sort it out for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I personally think it looks more like the hoof than the shoe- but you do have the link that I mean't saves me having to write (type ) it out and proof read it!
> 
> edit:
> Let me know if you want any help with it!


Thanks Julie, I will. It should be next year though as I still have not started the Alice Starmore Aran. I know I am going to be going to the LYS for regular help on that, at least I think. At least I've picked up the needles again and will take them on the trip. Not a long trip though. Just about 3 1/2 hrs. to Toronto and this is just before downtown Toronto. DH has been busy preparing handouts and I think that is wonderful. I know how much I appreciated the great handouts JC Briar had prepared for us.

That Disaster Recovery course will save a lot of frogging.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Julie, I will. It should be next year though as I still have not started the Alice Starmore Aran. I know I am going to be going to the LYS for regular help on that, at least I think. At least I've picked up the needles again and will take them on the trip. Not a long trip though. Just about 3 1/2 hrs. to Toronto and this is just before downtown Toronto. DH has been busy preparing handouts and I think that is wonderful. I know how much I appreciated the great handouts JC Briar had prepared for us.
> 
> That Disaster Recovery course will save a lot of frogging.


I have indulged in quite a bit of fudging this time around- my eyes and hands would not like to be working with much finer yarn- although I am on 4mm (US 6) needles so that should not be causing the aching that it is- maybe it is the damper weather, at fault?!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> The whole situation is just so painful, Angora- I am trying to 'bide my time'. and let the Lord sort it out for me.


I feel like crying for you dear friend. But if I was near we would do something fun to try and take your mind off it. I know it wouldn't solve anything but the body needs a break from so much grief. I wish you could get to the ocean and take that walk. Imagine all of us beside you as you listen to the waves. You need some relaxation and joy. Do you get any solace is reading spiritual books? I hope there is something that will give your mind some rest and peace. So if I was there we would drive to the ocean and have lunch together and walk the beach. I think all of us would do this together if we could. Perhaps we would yarn bomb a pier or two. :lol: :lol: :lol: Then it would be party time.


----------



## budasha

I haven't been on here since last Thursday because of our Thanksgiving Holiday. Hope all our Canadian friends enjoyed their Thanksgiving. I spent Sunday night in Emergency with DH. He was having chest pains. Fortunately, it was not a heart attack and he was released Monday morning but was rather confused when he came home. He slept around the clock until this morning and he is much better today.

I hope that all of you had a good weekend and have kept well. Hugs to all who are in need.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I have indulged in quite a bit of fudging this time around- my eyes and hands would not like to be working with much finer yarn- although I am on 4mm (US 6) needles so that should not be causing the aching that it is- maybe it is the damper weather, at fault?!


Yes, damper weather isn't good. One lady told me "Do you want to cure your arthritis?" I said yes....she said "Move to Arizona." Proof that dryer weather helps. I also think the change of seasons and barometic pressure make a different. One could almost predict the weather by their aches and pains.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I feel like crying for you dear friend. But if I was near we would do something fun to try and take your mind off it. I know it wouldn't solve anything but the body needs a break from so much grief. I wish you could get to the ocean and take that walk. Imagine all of us beside you as you listen to the waves. You need some relaxation and joy. Do you get any solace is reading spiritual books? I hope there is something that will give your mind some rest and peace. So if I was there we would drive to the ocean and have lunch together and walk the beach. I think all of us would do this together if we could. Perhaps we would yarn bomb a pier or two. :lol: :lol: :lol: Then it would be party time.


We have some glorious beaches around- but they are hard to reach by public transport- and I do have to think of Ringo and how long I can leave him in the house- or if he must go in his run- I should try to get out more- have been a bit housebound to be honest- but also this hip problem makes it awkward.


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> I haven't been on here since last Thursday because of our Thanksgiving Holiday. Hope all our Canadian friends enjoyed their Thanksgiving. I spent Sunday night in Emergency with DH. He was having chest pains. Fortunately, it was not a heart attack and he was released Monday morning but was rather confused when he came home. He slept around the clock until this morning and he is much better today.
> 
> I hope that all of you had a good weekend and have kept well. Hugs to all who are in need.


Budasha, Sorry Thanksgiving ended with an emergency. Glad DH didn't have a heart attack but know the confusion he suffered must have been hard on you. Glad he slept well and is doing better.

:wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> I haven't been on here since last Thursday because of our Thanksgiving Holiday. Hope all our Canadian friends enjoyed their Thanksgiving. I spent Sunday night in Emergency with DH. He was having chest pains. Fortunately, it was not a heart attack and he was released Monday morning but was rather confused when he came home. He slept around the clock until this morning and he is much better today.
> 
> I hope that all of you had a good weekend and have kept well. Hugs to all who are in need.


Thank Heavens for that- but it must have been an anxious time for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Yes, damper weather isn't good. One lady told me "Do you want to cure your arthritis?" I said yes....she said "Move to Arizona." Proof that dryer weather helps. I also think the change of seasons and barometic pressure makes a different. One could almost predict the weather by their aches and pains.


I certainly know when the rain is coming!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> We have some glorious beaches around- but they are hard to reach by public transport- and I do have to think of Ringo and how long I can leave him in the house- or if he must go in his run- I should try to get out more- have been a bit housebound to be honest- but also this hip problem makes it awkward.


Well I can identify. I want to hike but my ankle is acting like it is sprained if I walk on it much. Swells up 2X normal. Not swollen if I stay off it. Threw something out this last fall I had. Isn't it something. Now we have the freedom and time to go walking and we can't. :hunf:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Well I can identify. I want to hike but my ankle is acting like it is sprained if I walk on it much. Swells up 2X normal. Not swollen if I stay off it. Threw something out this last fall I had. Isn't it something. Now we have the freedom and time to go walking and we can't. :hunf:


it is rather a groan- I used to walk for miles and think nothing of it!


----------



## KateB

KateB said:


> So sorry to hear that you are feeling so low. My DH once said to me, "I don't do shopping," and my reply was, "If you don't do shopping then you don't do ****** eating either!" Maybe a tactic you need to employ? I hope today is a better day for you. {{{hugs}}}


Feeling a bit guilty that I've painted DH in such a bad light (and believe me that doesn't happen often....the guilt, not the bad light bit! :roll: ) because when my mum was really ill he did all the shopping without a murmur. The comment was made when there was really nothing stopping me from doing the shopping, when it came to the crunch, he did good!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> it is rather a groan- I used to walk for miles and think nothing of it!


Me too. Love walking. Walked to and from work and it was miles. Would get up hours early so I could jog. Well, we do as we can do. Perhaps we will have to settle for visualizing the walks in our minds and that would be relaxing. Ok, the ocean walk and sitting on the beach too, take the shoes off and run in the surf. In our minds we can still do it. ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Me too. Love walking. Walked to and from work and it was miles. Would get up hours early so I could jog. Well, we do as we can do. Perhaps we will have to settle for visualizing the walks in our minds and that would be relaxing. Ok, the ocean walk and sitting on the beach too, take the shoes off and run in the surf. In our minds we can still do it. ;-)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love the warmth of the sand from the sun. And we of course are coming to that time of year- good time to come for a visit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Afternoon, Kate!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Happy Thanksgiving/ Columbus Day! This is me just getting on here today (after 4pm here) as DH was relaying the floor in the office and of course being a man (sorry Sam!) he can't do anything on his own. It's been, " Could you hold/lift/shift/pick up this.....you get the picture? :roll: However, it's done now and looking good.
> Saw this beautiful rainbow this morning and rushed outside to take a photo, but the trees were getting in the way so I had to take it from the upstairs window and couldn't quite get all of it in.
> The second picture is some of the wee hats I've knitted to go on top of the Innocent smoothie bottles. They're donating money to Age Concern for every 'hat' they are sent, and they are putting them onto their bottles in the shops. They only measure about 8cm long so they're great for using up odds and ends of wool for a good cause.
> Need to go now and get the tea organised - not that it takes much organising tonight...shop bought lasagne, frozen chips and tinned sweet corn!
> Hope everyone has a good day/evening and all those in need of hugs have got them. {{{hugs}}}


What a gorgeous hill and rainbow. Thank you so much for running upstairs to get that shot. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is a reminder of good things and hope.

Those little bottle hats are absolutely adorable. :!: If you missed her post here is the link for the page.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-207022-69.html#4122087


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank Heavens for that- but it must have been an anxious time for you!


It was but fortunately my brother and SIL were here so I had support.

My brother found some freshly dug earth at the garden shed yesterday and thought we had acquired a skunk. He stuffed the hole with mothballs hoping it would go away but he outsmarted us and dug another hole overnight. I called the critter ridder people this morning and they're coming this afternoon to set a trap. Sure don't need a skunk around here


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love the warmth of the sand from the sun. And we of course are coming to that time of year- good time to come for a visit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If that ever happens I will make it at a time of the year when we can walk the beach with the warmth of the sand from the sun.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> The red was bringing back painful memories because it was so linked to Fale- our second wedding- and that brief time I had in Australia with him. I am never completely happy with how I photograph!


It's not easy to see what others see, but for sure you are a beautiful lady inside and out. :-D we see it , so believe it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Not to worry....I know I have days where those I love are also those I wish I could escape from for a few seconds.



KateB said:


> Feeling a bit guilty that I've painted DH in such a bad light (and believe me that doesn't happen often! :roll: ) because when my mum was really ill he did all the shopping without a murmur. The comment was made when there was really nothing stopping me from doing the shopping, when it came to the crunch, he did good!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> It's not easy to see what others see, but for sure you are a beautiful lady inside and out. :-D we see it , so believe it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is very kind of you, Patches. Hope you are enjoying your day!


----------



## Railyn

Angora1 said:


> Leaving Thursday. This afternoon there is a soccer game my grandson is in and tomorrow I meet my friend for dinner. She has an interview today. It is only for PT but it pays quite well. Only bad thing is it is in a jail. Not thrilled about that but one has to live. I pray for God's wisdom in this because I sure don't have it.


I understand completely. My DD1 worked in the jail, her DH1 also DH2 and now son. DD has been a piece officer over 20 years now. You just have to quit worried and let God take care. I always say it is better to be on the backside of the badge. Meaning they are wearing the badge, not looking at it.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Afternoon, Kate!


Morning Julie! Like the new avatar.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Morning Julie! Like the new avatar.


It is more the sort of colours I wear- the red is for high days! Thanks!


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> It is about 16 miles from Herkimer, New York, Jamie goes to college in Herkimer. It's not ignorance at all. I don't know a lot about your part of the world. Even though there is road right next to it the is a peaceful feeling here. It is about two hours from where I live.


DH and I used to go to Herkimer in our rock hound days and dig for the Herkimer diamonds. That was a lot of fun.


----------



## budasha

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a blue and sunny Surrey. Looks like a lovely day for the moment.
> 
> Just popped in to post todays photos as I'm off to the docs to get a flu jab so will catch up later.
> 
> Hope everyone hs a peacceful, healthy and happ[y week end.


Lovely picture of you and London Girl as well as the garden.


----------



## Bulldog

Shame you are so far away I still have tons of the rock piled up around the garden which my DH had hewn by hand from the rock face!! Lol 
A neighbour has been getting a few loads and the chap who does the garden for me has had a couple of truckfuls but still there is more left. He had so many plans of what he was going to do with it in his retirement but sadly did not get the chance as he died very suddenly 6 years ago this month. I am glad that it is being used as it would be a shame to just lie there, a fitting tribute to the man who quite literally was my rock and soul mate.
A timely reminder to take each day as it comes and live it as best you can as we do not know what tomorrow may bring.


Dollyclaire, I am so very sorry you lost your husband. One never dies as long as they are held close in the heart.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Yes, damper weather isn't good. One lady told me "Do you want to cure your arthritis?" I said yes....she said "Move to Arizona." Proof that dryer weather helps. I also think the change of seasons and barometic pressure make a different. One could almost predict the weather by their aches and pains.


Ditto, so true. :-(


----------



## Grandmapaula

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, need an honest opinion. Do you all think this will make a 12 year old happy? It's the pattern I decided to come up with for the friend that wants to buy them from me, I'm going to make the diagonals on the other glove go the opposite way. Thanks a bunch.


Kaye, I have a 12-year old GD who would wear those in a heartbeat, especially if they were purple or teal (her current favorite colors). Love, Paula


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Good night all, I'm off to bed, I'm sleepy and need to frog 3 rows as I forgot to do my increase.  Oh well, tomorrow is another day.
> Sleep well all.
> Oh Zoe, meant to ask how Joe weathered all the rain, I'm hoping that he didn't have any damage or flooding, I know he's right there at Lake McQueeney. Tell him we are thinking of him and his mom, please.
> Hugs everybody.


lol, with all the rain he got the water was really rising. Told him he would have to make a raft for his puppy dogs so they would not drown! he is considering it! Zoe


----------



## Bulldog

Caren, I agree with Kaye. Things are fixing to get hectic at your house. I love to cook, too but hate cooking for picky eaters

Julie, love love love your new avatar

Donna, do need for you to point me to good places to shop in Branson. It is one of our favorite places to go. We do love the shows, but I have always wanted to find handmade crafts somewhere. You would think Branson and Gatlinburg would be the places to find them.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> lol, with all the rain he got the water was really rising. Told him he would have to make a raft for his puppy dogs so they would not drown! he is considering it! Zoe


Hey Zoe, just wanted to say Loving you today. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Caren, I agree with Kaye. Things are fixing to get hectic at your house. I love to cook, too but hate cooking for picky eaters
> 
> Julie, love love love your new avatar


Why, thank you Betty!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Patches39 said:


> Hey Zoe, just wanted to say Loving you today. :lol:


----------



## Bulldog

Dawn, so glad the headache is better. Will send you the Red Bean recipe as soon as I finish reading posts. I got up and made pigs in a blanket for the men for breakfast and put my ribs on to BBQ and came back to bed. They are going out some today, so gonna try and rest and have call in to Drs office for meds. Coughed all night.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Betty, take care of yourself and get better soon.



Bulldog said:


> Dawn, so glad the headache is better. Will send you the Red Bean recipe as soon as I finish reading posts. I got up and made pigs in a blanket for the men for breakfast and put my ribs on to BBQ and came back to bed. They are going out some today, so gonna try and rest and have call in to Drs office for meds. Coughed all night.


----------



## Bulldog

Okay, need an honest opinion. Do you all think this will make a 12 year old happy? It's the pattern I decided to come up with for the friend that wants to buy them from me, I'm going to make the diagonals on the other glove go the opposite way. Thanks a bunch.

Kaye, love your glove. Beautiful pattern, knitting and color. My pattern just has an opening on the side for the thumb. Got to get started on the three I have to make. Got to make a swatch of the Caron. You did a great job

Daralene, love the article on regrets one has and so very true.

Linda and Zoe, you continue to be in my prayers for good reports from Dr. HE said if two or more of us ask, believing, he would hear from heaven and answer our prayers. Am trusting HIM>


----------



## gagesmom

Well I did go back to bed and slept til 10:30am.

Thanks Kaye for cheering on Gage at the cross country run this afternoon. I will be yelling for him and will probably lose my voice. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Julie, you look fantastic. I think the green is a gorgeous color on you.

Bulldog, you get better, you hear  

Budasha I am so relieved it was not a heart attack and I am glad there was family there with you to help you out. 

Zoe glad you are posting again. :thumbup: 

I LOVE black licorice and black jelly beans. I am the only one in my family or even my friends who like them.

Hi Rookie  

Angora, Toronto will be a fun trip for you.


----------



## Bulldog

I'll have to put you on my list of Christmas packages....don't always make the same things, but divinity, caramels and peanut brittle are pretty much the staples...toffee, peanut butter fudge (I know!) coconut haystacks, chocolate covered pretzels generally make their way in the boxes too.

Jeannette, my Jim loves divinity. One year we decided we were gonna make it. It was a beautiful day. Don't, to this day, know what we did, but it turned out gray and hardened in my mixer. Had to throw away my mixer. We laugh to this day about that. My baby makes wonderful peanut brittle. My sister taught her how and each Cristmas she brings her Dad a bucket of it. Red Bean recipe will post when I get through reading.


----------



## Bulldog

Shirley was a smoking buddy when we were at the "inlaws" for holidays - she is only a year older than I am - I feel bad for Phyllis - she will miss her terribly.

Keeping Shirley in prayer, Sam. If it is her time to go, praying for it to be painless and peaceful. Also remembering Phyllis. I don't even want to thing of life without my Sister.


----------



## gagesmom

Friends just popped in. Going to go for now. Be back later on.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good news for today! Went for my check up and I don't have to wear the collar anymore!!! Said all is healing well; still suppose to take it easy but CAN drive as long as I haven't had to take pain meds, limit looking up(but will virtually...LOL), and don't lift anything as heavy as a gallon of milk. Good news! Also called in a steriod patch for sciatic nerve pain to give me some relieve hopefully for pain in left leg (didn't tell ya'll bout that...hehe)and if it doesn't help when I go back in a month they will check lower back areas. 

Betty dear please take care of yourself and that cold. You carry quite a load and don't want to see you sick.

Julie just love the new avatar. You look so peaceful in your avatar. 

I know I'm missing someone/something....prayers for all in need. Oh, Sandi hope Alan can get started on his treatments soon and find relief soon. And Stawberry so sorry you've had so much pain. I hope you will find relief soon too.

And most important....I LOVE black jelly beans! (gotta have those priorities right, huh...hehehe)


----------



## Bulldog

Daralene, You are constantly busy and always doing something for others. I thin a holiday to be lazy is just what the doctor ordered. Oh my mercy, a lace project in a dark color. I would love to make the Rushton (?) shawl in a red for Christmas, but have too many other things going and have never done lacework. I have read charts in filet crochet but not in knitting. My hat is off to you, dear lady. And yes, you do tend to work detailed patterns. Admiration for that!


----------



## Bulldog

well, thanks sam for the link to see what the coffee press is all about. don't think its for me. 
i think i am gonna have a early nite, i worked in the yard today after i went to see dad, mowed our yard and church yard on riding mower and i am having trouble keeping my eyes open.
did anyone see the Black List, i tell you i am really liking that show. that james spader. wow.....

Donna, I just love this show. Sure hope they keep it on. Seems like the ones you like, they take off. We have enjoyed hostages too and Person of Interest has a new girl I like on there.


----------



## Bulldog

I don't have to have hip surgery my pain clinic Dr. said he will give me a series of three sessions of cortisone shots in each hip. I have arthritis in both hips. The walker has helped with getting around. I see the back surgeon on Friday. I will ask him does this mean in a year I'll have to have another surgery on the next two or three vertebrae? I have really have been beating myself up over having the first one. I just wish I could get over the depression it has gotten so bad I don't get out of bed until 1:00 pm and I'm unable to sleep at night. It's hard to keep up with my housework while my husband sits and plays games. I go grocery shopping and have a hard time finishing. I've tried to get him to go but.... My Dora needs supplies to make her Suggie soup I ran out tonight. So I have to go tomorrow. I just feel like crying.. I'm so sorry. I've said enough. I really hate doing this and telling my story. I need to suck it up and just put on my big girl panties...LOL

Don't ever be sorry for sharing how you feel, sister of the heart. We all know you fight pain daily and that in itself can get the best of you. When you don't have family support, it can lead to the blues as you feel no one cares. But someone does care. "you don't have to bare your burdens alone, there is someone who cares. Just take our hand and we'll find help at the throne". This is a loving, caring group here. We all love you and are here for you. Never forget that.


----------



## ptofValerie

Oh dear. Not as I'd planned. I decided to leave until yesterday, answering my emails that had accumulated over the weekend as I was going into the Univ but the room I'm using temporarily has only 1 internet connection point and a colleague was using it. On returning home, I discovered that the battery in my main laptop is about to die off. This morning, my sister and I went to the cemetery to polish the headstones on the graves of my parents and husband. Better to do thhat when the weather is decent. So this afternoon has been spent on answering the mails and I'm off to bee class in 30 minutes. Scrambled egg for tea!!

You look so pretty in the new avatar, Julie. Thinking of you AZ. Good news about the collar, Gwennie. You are close to my heart Sorlenna. May I send a big global hug to 'the family'. When this decent weather disappears we KTPers in UK are going to go into deep mourning. Such a prolonged summer as we've had. Hard to let it go.


----------



## jknappva

Edit: sorry folks the new avatar is much more my usual colours- the red was bothering me.[/quote]

Sorry it bothered you because the red was definitely YOUR color!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Actually what is even worse IMHO is the neighbour's fluorescent lights they insist on leaving on all night. The moon is beautiful - but I have never slept well when it is full! I used to have a private joke as a teenager that I was a genuine 'lunatic'.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> 12:30pm.  can't come fast enough, :-D


Since we're in the same time zone, I'm hoping the next post I see from you will have some good news.
Prayers still going up.
JuneK


----------



## ptofValerie

Bulldog said:


> I don't have to have hip surgery my pain clinic Dr. said he will give me a series of three sessions of cortisone shots in each hip. I have arthritis in both hips. The walker has helped with getting around. I see the back surgeon on Friday. I will ask him does this mean in a year I'll have to have another surgery on the next two or three vertebrae? I have really have been beating myself up over having the first one. I just wish I could get over the depression it has gotten so bad I don't get out of bed until 1:00 pm and I'm unable to sleep at night. It's hard to keep up with my housework while my husband sits and plays games. I go grocery shopping and have a hard time finishing. I've tried to get him to go but.... My Dora needs supplies to make her Suggie soup I ran out tonight. So I have to go tomorrow. I just feel like crying.. I'm so sorry. I've said enough. I really hate doing this and telling my story. I need to suck it up and just put on my big girl panties...LOL
> 
> Don't ever be sorry for sharing how you feel, sister of the heart. We all know you fight pain daily and that in itself can get the best of you. When you don't have family support, it can lead to the blues as you feel no one cares. But someone does care. "you don't have to bare your burdens alone, there is someone who cares. Just take our hand and we'll find help at the throne". This is a loving, caring group here. We all love you and are here for you. Never forget that.


Oh love. We care about you so much. Never even think that you are alone. We are holding you in close.


----------



## kehinkle

Rainy day in southwestern Indiana. Overcast and light showers but the temp is so nice. 

Strawberry, so sorry you are going through all of this. Always a pain when you work so hard and feel so bad to have your SO sit and do nothing. My DD1's H is lazy and will only do things after she gets mad and starts yelling. He couldn't see a dirty dish or floor if his life depended on it. Hope things ease up on you. Vent all you need here.

Zoe, good to have you back posting and Bulldog, take care of yourself. I remember a bowl of red beans and rice I had down in AL. It was so good. Haven't had any that good in a while.

Okay, that's all I remember. Oh, Julie, love the green scarf. Daralene, hope to see the shawl you are making and have fun in Toronto. 

Past lunch time here and I only had pb and crackers with an apple for breakfast. Don't know what I want. Trying to be good this week, calorie-wise, that it looks looks like soup again. Maybe a salad, if the TS has any decent ones.

Started the hat this morning and realized that I had seconded guessed myself about the pattern. The k2tog should have been p2tog. So, I have one row with knit and two with purl. May repeat the three to see how it looks. 

The Kollage needles are okay, but switched to Knitters Pride squares and Knit pick cable to work on the had. Posting a pic of needles, doing magic loop.

See you all later. Gwen, good news from doctor!

OH Kathy


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I sort of answered that without knowing- in my last post- and yes it is rising 3 a.m., but in self defense I was in bed by 8 p.m., so I rested for the best part of 6 hours- the moon as some will be aware is nearly full- and is shining directly in my window much of the night on this pass.


We haven't seen the moon for many nights as we've had clouds for so long....the sun did come out for an afternoon yesterday. And I took my (st)roll around the area to get my Vit. D!
Enjoy the moon!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I like these colors on you too Julie - I did love you in the red - but a change is as good as a rest. I change mine all the time. it is rather fun!


I agree....and I love to see all of your different sweaters in each new avatar! Well, all of your knitting since the last was the beautiful poncho!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The whole situation is just so painful, Angora- I am trying to 'bide my time'. and let the Lord sort it out for me.


 :thumbup: And he will. Sooner though than later would be helpful.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The red was bringing back painful memories because it was so linked to Fale- our second wedding- and that brief time I had in Australia with him. I am never completely happy with how I photograph!


It's a shame that something so beautiful would bring such painful memories....but the green is new so it should bring happy memories!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> We have some glorious beaches around- but they are hard to reach by public transport- and I do have to think of Ringo and how long I can leave him in the house- or if he must go in his run- I should try to get out more- have been a bit housebound to be honest- but also this hip problem makes it awkward.


I do hope that the hip is able to be taken care of sometime soon, that would help alot, but I know that a lot has to go into the planning/timing of it.


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> It's not easy to see what others see, but for sure you are a beautiful lady inside and out. :-D we see it , so believe it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Not to worry....I know I have days where those I love are also those I wish I could escape from for a few seconds.


Or hours, and sometimes even a couple days. :shock: :roll:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The whole situation is just so painful, Angora- I am trying to 'bide my time'. and let the Lord sort it out for me.


Sometimes that's the best way, Julie. But I keep you in my thoughts. I know how hard it must be to just 'let things lay'. I think we always feel that we MUST do something. I'd just hate for the family to break your heart all over again.
hugs,
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Grandmapaula said:


> Kaye, I have a 12-year old GD who would wear those in a heartbeat, especially if they were purple or teal (her current favorite colors). Love, Paula


Thank you! It's nice to know I'm on the right track. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

budasha said:


> I haven't been on here since last Thursday because of our Thanksgiving Holiday. Hope all our Canadian friends enjoyed their Thanksgiving. I spent Sunday night in Emergency with DH. He was having chest pains. Fortunately, it was not a heart attack and he was released Monday morning but was rather confused when he came home. He slept around the clock until this morning and he is much better today.
> 
> I hope that all of you had a good weekend and have kept well. Hugs to all who are in need.


Hope your DH is doing better....your holiday sounds much like ours...family and good food.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Yes, damper weather isn't good. One lady told me "Do you want to cure your arthritis?" I said yes....she said "Move to Arizona." Proof that dryer weather helps. I also think the change of seasons and barometic pressure make a different. One could almost predict the weather by their aches and pains.


And I'll say, AMEN to that. This past week of damp, dreary,cool weather has done a number on me!! And it's not over yet!
juneK


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> lol, with all the rain he got the water was really rising. Told him he would have to make a raft for his puppy dogs so they would not drown! he is considering it! Zoe


LOL!!! :XD: Or he might just borrow one of the boats docked out there. :shock: 
I know they are supposed to be getting more rain and he's really not that far from Austin, where they got over 12 inches. So glad he and the animals are safe, was worried. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Okay, need an honest opinion. Do you all think this will make a 12 year old happy? It's the pattern I decided to come up with for the friend that wants to buy them from me, I'm going to make the diagonals on the other glove go the opposite way. Thanks a bunch.
> 
> Kaye, love your glove. Beautiful pattern, knitting and color. My pattern just has an opening on the side for the thumb. Got to get started on the three I have to make. Got to make a swatch of the Caron. You did a great job
> 
> Daralene, love the article on regrets one has and so very true.
> 
> Linda and Zoe, you continue to be in my prayers for good reports from Dr. HE said if two or more of us ask, believing, he would hear from heaven and answer our prayers. Am trusting HIM>


Thank you, the first pair I did just had the opening on the side also, I like that option also. These are the ones I made with Caron Simply Soft http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Kayejo/ritzy-stable-mitts


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Oh sugar sugar -- heart aches for you. It sounds as if she is not being realistic about him, and about putting all the responsibility on you. I toughened Please know that we - all of us are there for you- I just wish I was closer to give you a hug.
> 
> I am inclined to agree with the previous post (from Nana Caren - they have to take responsibility for their own actions. she needs to take responsibility. jmo


~~~Ditto...ditto...Our hearts are with you. I agree with Designer....need some ground rules, and the baby is hers, not yours. We hope you find some of you in her. Hugs all 'round! Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Patches39 said:


> Praying for your strength, and for the wisdom to do what is right for you. Love you Sis. Glad you took the time to vent.


~~~SugarSugar....yes, please do vent. Sometimes it just helps to sort things out and to see the issue(s) more clearly. We are in your corner, for sure! Vent away! CArol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news for today! Went for my check up and I don't have to wear the collar anymore!!! Said all is healing well; still suppose to take it easy but CAN drive as long as I haven't had to take pain meds, limit looking up(but will virtually...LOL), and don't lift anything as heavy as a gallon of milk. Good news! Also called in a steriod patch for sciatic nerve pain to give me some relieve hopefully for pain in left leg (didn't tell ya'll bout that...hehe)and if it doesn't help when I go back in a month they will check lower back areas.
> 
> Betty dear please take care of yourself and that cold. You carry quite a load and don't want to see you sick.
> 
> Julie just love the new avatar. You look so peaceful in your avatar.
> 
> I know I'm missing someone/something....prayers for all in need. Oh, Sandi hope Alan can get started on his treatments soon and find relief soon. And Stawberry so sorry you've had so much pain. I hope you will find relief soon too.
> 
> And most important....I LOVE black jelly beans! (gotta have those priorities right, huh...hehehe)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Now just don't over do it!! :roll: So glad thought that all is progressing well. Hug Marianne for us, and have her hug you from us also.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Hope your DH is doing better....your holiday sounds much like ours...family and good food.
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> I've been by Wiesbaden many times. I lived in Cologne. What years were you there. I was there for 8 years.


~~~and I spent a summer in Kaub....by the Pfalz.
Carol il/oh


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208853-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

